# et l'anniversaire des matelots ....



## anntraxh (4 Juillet 2003)

ben voilà, en complément du magnifique thread de 'tanplan ( t'es pas faché, 'tanplan ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) , je propose celui-ci avec les dates d'anniversaire, hèhèhè ... pour ceux qui le désirent !

 vu que certaines et certains les ont déjà postées dans "l'âge du capitaine" , dans l'espoir sans doute de voir leur boite à MP exploser ce jour là de messages de félicitation ( ou de condoléance ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 selon l'humeur et les affinités des posteurs ), ce serait trop injuste qu'eux seuls en profitent ! 

et pourquoi ne pas ajouter un lien vers une ptite photo (... pour bonpat , qui voulait des photos ! des photos ! des photos ! des photos !.. je ne sais plus où...) de vos tendres années ? 

allez, j'y vais ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*janvier* 

*février* 

*mars* 

*avril* 

*mai* 

*juin* 

*juillet* 

*août* 

*septembre* 

*octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 

*novembre* 

*décembre*


----------



## PetIrix (4 Juillet 2003)

*janvier* 

*février* 

*mars* 

*avril* 

*mai* 

*juin* 

*juillet* 

*août* 
PetIrix 15/08/1973

*septembre* 

*octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 

*novembre* 

*décembre*


----------



## PetIrix (4 Juillet 2003)

Marche pas ton lien, chez moi Anntraxh


----------



## bebert (4 Juillet 2003)

*janvier* 

*février* 

*mars* 

*avril* 

*mai* 

*juin* 

*juillet* 

*août* 
PetIrix 15/08/1973

*septembre* 

*octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 

*novembre* 
bebert 29/11/1967 à 0h30. 3,??? kg, était-il cyanosé ? non

*décembre*


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juillet 2003)

*janvier* 

*février* 

*mars* 

*avril* 

*mai* 

*juin* 

*juillet* 

*août* 
PetIrix 15/08/1973

*septembre* 

*octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 

*novembre* 
bebert 29/11/1967 à 0h30. 3,??? kg, était-il cyanosé ? non
jpmiss 10/11/1966

*décembre*


----------



## Luc G (4 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *novembre
> bebert 29/11/1967 à 0h30. 3,??? kg, était-il cyanosé ? non
> *



Et maintenant, l'est-il, cyanosé ?


----------



## bebert (4 Juillet 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et maintenant, l'est-il, cyanosé ?
> 
> ...



Hips ! Burp !


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juillet 2003)

*février* 

*mars* 

*avril* 

*mai* 

*juin* 

*juillet* 

*août* 
PetIrix 15/08/1973

*septembre* 

*octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 

*novembre* 
bebert 29/11/1967 à 0h30. 3,??? kg, était-il cyanosé ? non
jpmiss 10/11/1966
WebOliver, 13 novembre 1975

*décembre*


----------



## Philito (4 Juillet 2003)

*février* 

*mars* 

*avril* 

*mai* 

*juin* 

*juillet* 

*août* 
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979

*septembre* 

*octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 

*novembre* 
bebert 29/11/1967 à 0h30. 3,??? kg, était-il cyanosé ? non
jpmiss 10/11/1966

*décembre* 

Et j'ai respecté l'ordre alphabétique, ça nous évitera de le faire plus tard....


----------



## Philito (4 Juillet 2003)

*mars* 

*avril* 

*mai* 

*juin* 

*juillet* 

*août* 
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979

*septembre* 

*octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 

*novembre* 
bebert 29/11/1967 à 0h30. 3,??? kg, était-il cyanosé ? non
jpmiss 10/11/1966
WebOliver, 13 novembre 1975

*décembre* 


Remis weboliver, désolé


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

*mars* 

*avril* 

*mai* 

*juin* 

*juillet* 
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*août* 
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979

*septembre* 

*octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 

*novembre* 
bebert 29/11/1967 à 0h30. 3,??? kg, était-il cyanosé ? non
jpmiss 10/11/1966
WebOliver, 13 novembre 1975

*décembre*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juillet 2003)

mars 

avril 

mai 

juin 

juillet 
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

août 
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979

septembre 

octobre 
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 

novembre 
bebert 29/11/1967 à 0h30. 3,??? kg, était-il cyanosé ? non
jpmiss 10/11/1966
WebOliver, 13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949

décembre


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juillet 2003)

On est tous du mois de novembre! Que des scorpions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ce qui explique pourquoi il y a tant de tordus ici.


----------



## legritch (4 Juillet 2003)

*mars* 

*avril* 

*mai* 

*juin* 

*juillet* 
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*août* 
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979
Legritch 11/08/1968

*septembre* 

*octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 

*novembre* 
bebert 29/11/1967 à 0h30. 3,??? kg, était-il cyanosé ? non
jpmiss 10/11/1966
WebOliver, 13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949

*décembre* 

Elle est chouette ta photo Global


----------



## Luc G (4 Juillet 2003)

janvier

février

mars 

avril 

mai 

juin 

juillet 
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

août 
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979

septembre 

octobre 
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 

novembre 
bebert 29/11/1967 à 0h30. 3,??? kg, était-il cyanosé ? non
jpmiss 10/11/1966
WebOliver, 13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953

décembre 


Y a que des novembristes, ici ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Appelez-moi Françoise Hardy


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * On est tous du mois de novembre! Que des scorpions!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...et les sagittaires, ils peuvent se brosser ?????


----------



## bebert (4 Juillet 2003)

*janvier* 

*février* 

*mars* 

*avril* 

*mai* 

*juin* 

*juillet* 
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*août* 
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979

*septembre* 

*octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 

*novembre* 
bebert 29/11/1967 à 0h30. 3,??? kg, était-il cyanosé ? non
jpmiss 10/11/1966
WebOliver, 13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953

*décembre* 

------

Euh, faudrait voir à pas foutre déjà le bordel ! On a perdu janvier et février et le gras (non je ne parles pas de theBig)


----------



## legritch (4 Juillet 2003)

C'est déjà le bordel, tout le monde poste en même temps...


----------



## Philito (4 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...et les sagittaires, ils peuvent se brosser ?????
> 
> 
> ...



Et les vierges alors..... hein.... nous aussi (plus que 9 posts pour faire tous les signes....)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * et le gras (non je ne parles pas de theBig)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arrffff !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juillet 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> * C'est déjà le bordel, tout le monde poste en même temps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comme d'hab !!!!! hihi


----------



## Luc G (4 Juillet 2003)

Je remets ça au propre, c'est TheBig qui avait tout cochonné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* janvier*

*février*

*mars *

*avril *

*mai *

*juin *

*juillet *
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*août *
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979

*septembre *

*octobre *
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 

*novembre *
bebert 29/11/1967 à 0h30. 3,??? kg, était-il cyanosé ? non
jpmiss 10/11/1966
WebOliver, 13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953

*décembre *


Y a que des novembristes, ici ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Appelez-moi Françoise Hardy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    [/b] 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## bebert (4 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * On est tous du mois de novembre! Que des scorpions!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis sagittaire mais ce n'est pas le propos de ce thread


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

*janvier *

*février *

*mars *

*avril *

*mai *

*juin *
Dark Templar 01/06/1987

*juillet *
GlobalCut 04/07/1972

*août *
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979

*septembre *

*octobre *
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo

*novembre *
bebert 29/11/1967 à 0h30. 3,??? kg, était-il cyanosé ? non
jpmiss 10/11/1966
WebOliver, 13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953

*décembre *


----------



## legritch (4 Juillet 2003)

* janvier*

*février*

*mars *

*avril *

*mai *

*juin *
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 

*juillet *
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*août *
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979
Legritch 11/08/1968

*septembre *

*octobre *
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 

*novembre *
bebert 29/11/1967 à 0h30. 3,??? kg, était-il cyanosé ? non
jpmiss 10/11/1966
WebOliver, 13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953

*décembre *

  Bon ça suffit mainteant


----------



## bebert (4 Juillet 2003)

* 
juillet
GlobalCut 04/07/1972
*

Chouette ! Global paye sa tournée demain !


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *  janvier
> 
> février
> 
> ...


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

Euh, legritch, tu serais gentil de me rajouter sur ta liste


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> juillet
> GlobalCut 04/07/1972
> 
> ...



Pas de probleme rdv au pub demain soir


----------



## Philito (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pas de probleme rdv au pub demain soir
> 
> ...



On y sera, on t'attend de pied ferme....


----------



## anntraxh (4 Juillet 2003)

* janvier*

*février*

*mars *
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.

*avril *

*mai *

*juin *
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 

*juillet *
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*août *
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979
Legritch 11/08/1968

*septembre *

*octobre *
anntraxh 07/10/1958 

*novembre *
bebert 29/11/1967 à 0h30. 3,??? kg, était-il cyanosé ? non
jpmiss 10/11/1966
WebOliver, 13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953

*décembre *

ben tu y es, non ?


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pas de probleme rdv au pub demain soir
> 
> ...



M... demain j'peux pas j'ai piscine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On fêtera ca lors de ton prochain passage en auvergne


----------



## krystof (4 Juillet 2003)

* janvier*

*février*

*mars *
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.

*avril *

*mai *

*juin *
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 

*juillet *
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*août *
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979
Legritch 11/08/1968

*septembre *
krystof : 14/09/1970

*octobre *
anntraxh 07/10/1958 

*novembre *
bebert 29/11/1967 à 0h30. 3,??? kg, était-il cyanosé ? non
jpmiss 10/11/1966
WebOliver, 13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953

*décembre *


----------



## krystof (4 Juillet 2003)

Personne en septembre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je suis le seul vierge


----------



## PetIrix (4 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Personne en septembre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben faut dire, que ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca ne m'étonne pas.


----------



## Philito (4 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Personne en septembre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meuhhh non, pleure pas, les vierges commencent à partir du 21 août..... donc je suis avec toi (et ma soeur aussi d'ailleurs.... 1° sept.)


----------



## anntraxh (4 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Personne en septembre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non non, rassures toi , y' a les vierges de fin août aussi ... !


----------



## Philito (4 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ben faut dire, que ...
> 
> ...



Et ce genre de remarques, quand les gens vous demandent votre signe.... ça ne te touche plus à un moment.... mais tant que ça peut faire rire les autres, on les laisse faire....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

* janvier*

*février*

*mars *
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.

*avril *

*mai *

*juin *
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 

*juillet *
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*août *
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979
Legritch 11/08/1968

*septembre *
krystof : 14/09/1970

*octobre *
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 
oupsy 1966 [ 
	

 ]

*novembre *
bebert 29/11/1967 à 0h30. 3,??? kg, était-il cyanosé ? non
jpmiss 10/11/1966
WebOliver, 13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953

*décembre *


----------



## krystof (4 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Personne en septembre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4 réactions sur cette affirmation, vous êtes vraiment tous les mêmes.


----------



## anntraxh (4 Juillet 2003)

chouette alors ... ! une Oupsy d'octobre! le meilleur des mois de l'année ...


----------



## PetIrix (4 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et ce genre de remarques, quand les gens vous demandent votre signe.... ça ne te touche plus à un moment.... mais tant que ça peut faire rire les autres, on les laisse faire....
> 
> ...



Mais c'est qu'il nous ferait du vexement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , en plus !

Et pis je n'ai même pas ri!


----------



## Philito (4 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Et pis je n'ai même pas ri!
> ...




Nous non plus pour dire la vérité !!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * chouette alors ... ! une Oupsy d'octobre! le meilleur des mois de l'année ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yesss!  ça c'est bien vrai ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et tu m'as vu en photo j'suis mignonne, non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_ps: ptet en septembre vous verrez qui j'suis.. hi hi hi_


----------



## barbarella (4 Juillet 2003)

* janvier*

*février*

*mars *
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.

*avril *

*mai *

*juin *
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 

*juillet *
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*août *
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979
Legritch 11/08/1968

*septembre *
krystof : 14/09/1970

*octobre *
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 
oupsy 1966 [ 
	

 ]

*novembre *
bebert 29/11/1967 à 0h30. 3,??? kg, était-il cyanosé ? non
jpmiss 10/11/1966
WebOliver, 13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953

*décembre *

barbarella : 5 décembre 1967 à 10 h 40


----------



## Philito (4 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *décembre *
> 
> barbarella : 5 décembre 1967 à 10 h 40



OOOOhhhhh juste le jour avant St Nicolas


----------



## barbarella (4 Juillet 2003)

Maintenant il faudrait classer par dates pour fêter tous les anniversaires en même temps et sabler le champagne


----------



## Philito (4 Juillet 2003)

Et rajouter les signes astrologiques, ainsi que les thèmes astraux, non ????


----------



## anntraxh (4 Juillet 2003)

* janvier*

*février*

*mars *
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.

*avril *

*mai *

*juin *
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 

*juillet *
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*août *
Legritch 11/08/1968
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979


*septembre *
krystof : 14/09/1970

*octobre *
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 
oupsy 1966 [ 
	

 ]

*novembre *
jpmiss 10/11/1966
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953
WebOliver,13 novembre 1975
 Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
bebert 29/11/1967 à 0h30. 3,??? kg, était-il cyanosé ? non



*décembre *
barbarella : 5 décembre 1967 à 10 h 40  

voilà, c'est en ordre ...


----------



## iMax (4 Juillet 2003)

* janvier*

*février*

*mars *
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.

*avril *

*mai *
iMax 23/05/1986

*juin *
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 

*juillet *
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*août *
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979
Legritch 11/08/1968

*septembre *
krystof : 14/09/1970

*octobre *
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 
oupsy 1966 [ 
	

 ]

*novembre *
bebert 29/11/1967 à 0h30. 3,??? kg, était-il cyanosé ? non
jpmiss 10/11/1966
WebOliver, 13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953

*décembre *

barbarella : 5 décembre 1967 à 10 h 40


----------



## barbarella (4 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> voilà, c'est en ordre ...
> ...


 Super anntrahx, dommage pour l'instant on boit pas un coup tous les jours


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> M... demain j'peux pas j'ai piscine
> 
> ...



Ca se pourait en août


----------



## anntraxh (4 Juillet 2003)

* janvier*

*février*

*mars *
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.

*avril *

*mai *
iMax 23/05/1986


*juin *
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 

*juillet *
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*août *
Legritch 11/08/1968
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979


*septembre *
krystof : 14/09/1970

*octobre *
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 
oupsy 1966 [ 
	

 ]

*novembre *
jpmiss 10/11/1966
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953
WebOliver,13 novembre 1975
 Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
bebert 29/11/1967 à 0h30. 3,??? kg, était-il cyanosé ? non



*décembre *
barbarella : 5 décembre 1967 à 10 h 40  

oui , dommage , mais en novembre ... on peut commander le champ. en gros !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










et du millésimé pour décembre !


----------



## barbarella (4 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> oui , dommage , mais en novembre ... on peut commander le champ. en gros !
> ...



héhé tu as vraiment tout compris anntrahx


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

* janvier*

*février*

*mars *

*avril *

*mai *

*juin *
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 

*juillet *
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*août *
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979
Legritch 11/08/1968

*septembre *

*octobre *
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 

*novembre *
bebert 29/11/1967 à 0h30. 3,??? kg, était-il cyanosé ? non
jpmiss 10/11/1966
WebOliver, 13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953

*décembre *
kasparov, 24 decembre 1985, et ouai y en a comme ca...


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> *
> décembre
> kasparov, 24 decembre 1985, et ouai y en a comme ca...   *



ouais y'en a des comme ca 
t'es sympa d'avoir effacer 





> barbarella : 5 décembre 1967 à 10 h 40


----------



## anntraxh (4 Juillet 2003)

* janvier*

*février*

*mars *
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.

*avril *

*mai *
iMax 23/05/1986


*juin *
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 

*juillet *
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*août *
Legritch 11/08/1968
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979


*septembre *
krystof : 14/09/1970

*octobre *
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 
oupsy 1966 [ 
	

 ]

*novembre *
jpmiss 10/11/1966
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953
WebOliver,13 novembre 1975
 Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
bebert 29/11/1967 à 0h30. 3,??? kg, était-il cyanosé ? non



*décembre *
barbarella : 5 décembre 1967 à 10 h 40  
kasparov, 24 decembre 1985, et ouai y en a comme ca...   


je rectifie, tu avais perdu barbarella, kasparov...ouille !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> je rectifie, tu avais perdu barbarella, kasparov...ouille !
> 
> *



désolééééé...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(cf denisos - les guignoles de l'info)


----------



## barbarella (4 Juillet 2003)

Merci Globalcut, merci anntrahx, j'ai failli faire un arrêt cardiaque en voyant ça


----------



## barbarella (4 Juillet 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> désolééééé...
> 
> ...



disons que c'est une erreur de jeunesse


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

*janvier* 

*février* 

*mars* 
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.

*avril* 
Vieux Raleur: 11 avril 1946 enfin un bélier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*mai * 
iMax 23/05/1986


*juin* 
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 

*juillet * 
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*août* 
Legritch 11/08/1968
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979


*septembre* 
krystof : 14/09/1970

*octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 
oupsy 1966 [  ]

*novembre* 
jpmiss 10/11/1966
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953
WebOliver,13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
bebert 29/11/1967 à 0h30. 3,??? kg, était-il cyanosé ? non



*décembre* 
barbarella : 5 décembre 1967 à 10 h 40 
kasparov, 24 decembre 1985, et ouai y en a comme ca... 

A voté


----------



## bonpat (4 Juillet 2003)

*janvier* 

*février* 

*mars* 
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.

*avril* 
Vieux Raleur: 11 avril 1946

*mai * 
iMax 23/05/1986

*juin* 
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 
bonpat 02/06/1964   

*juillet * 
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*août* 
Legritch 11/08/1968
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979


*septembre* 
krystof : 14/09/1970

*octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958
oupsy 1966    * &lt;-- et pour le jour, on devine ?*  

*novembre* 
jpmiss 10/11/1966
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953
WebOliver,13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
bebert 29/11/1967


*décembre* 
barbarella : 5 décembre 1967
kasparov, 24 decembre 1985,
   [/b] 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## legritch (4 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Euh, legritch, tu serais gentil de me rajouter sur ta liste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je l'ai fait un peu plus tard Dark, désolé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Faille spatio-temporelle...


----------



## tomtom (4 Juillet 2003)

*janvier* 

*février* 

*mars* 
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.

*avril* 
Vieux Raleur: 11 avril 1946

*mai * 
iMax 23/05/1986

*juin* 
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 
bonpat 02/06/1964

*juillet * 
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*août* 
Legritch 11/08/1968
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979


*septembre* 
krystof : 14/09/1970

*octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958
oupsy 1966  

*novembre* 
tomtom 05/11/73
jpmiss 10/11/1966
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953
WebOliver,13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
bebert 29/11/1967


*décembre* 
barbarella : 5 décembre 1967
kasparov, 24 decembre 1985


Punaise, qu'est-ce qu'on va picoler en novembre


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

*janvier* 

*février* 

*mars* 
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.

*avril* 
Vieux Raleur: 11 avril 1946

*mai * 
iMax 23/05/1986

*juin* 
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 
bonpat 02/06/1964   

*juillet * 
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*août* 
Legritch 11/08/1968
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979


*septembre* 
krystof : 14/09/1970

*octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 
 oupsy  21-1966 [ 
	

 ]  * wala c'est complété bonpat !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*  

*novembre* 
tomtom 05/11/73
jpmiss 10/11/1966
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953
WebOliver,13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
bebert 29/11/1967


*décembre* 
barbarella : 5 décembre 1967
kasparov, 24 decembre 1985,

  * rectification... j'ai perdu tomtom en cours de route , voilà !


----------



## anntraxh (4 Juillet 2003)

*janvier* 

*février* 

*mars* 
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.

*avril* 
Vieux Raleur: 11 avril 1946

*mai * 
iMax 23/05/1986

*juin* 
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 
bonpat 02/06/1964 

*juillet * 
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*août* 
Legritch 11/08/1968
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979


*septembre* 
krystof : 14/09/1970

*octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 
 oupsy  21-1966 [ 
	

 ]  * wala c'est complété bonpat !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*  

*novembre* 
tomtom 05/11/73
jpmiss 10/11/1966
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953
WebOliver,13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
bebert 29/11/1967


*décembre* 
barbarella : 5 décembre 1967
kasparov, 24 decembre 1985,


----------



## prerima (4 Juillet 2003)

*janvier* 

*février* 

*mars* 
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.

*avril* 
Vieux Raleur: 11 avril 1946

*mai * 
iMax 23/05/1986

*juin* 
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 
bonpat 02/06/1964

*juillet * 
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*août* 
Legritch 11/08/1968
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979
prerima 09/08/1982

*septembre* 
krystof : 14/09/1970

*octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958
oupsy 1966  

*novembre* 
tomtom 05/11/73
jpmiss 10/11/1966
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953
WebOliver,13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
bebert 29/11/1967


*décembre* 
barbarella : 5 décembre 1967
kasparov, 24 decembre 1985


----------



## ginette107 (4 Juillet 2003)

*janvier* 

*février* 

*mars* 
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.

*avril* 
Vieux Raleur: 11 avril 1946

*mai * 
iMax 23/05/1986

*juin* 
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 
bonpat 02/06/1964

*juillet * 
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*août* 
Legritch 11/08/1968
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979
prerima 09/08/1982

*septembre* 
krystof : 14/09/1970

*octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958
oupsy 1966  

*novembre* 
tomtom 05/11/73
ginette107 07/11/1981
jpmiss 10/11/1966
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953
WebOliver,13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
bebert 29/11/1967


*décembre* 
barbarella : 5 décembre 1967
kasparov, 24 decembre 1985


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

*janvier* 

*février* 

*mars* 
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.

*avril* 
Vieux Raleur: 11 avril 1946

*mai * 
iMax 23/05/1986

*juin* 
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 
bonpat 02/06/1964

*juillet * 
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*août* 
Legritch 11/08/1968
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979
prerima 09/08/1982

*septembre* 
krystof : 14/09/1970

*octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958
oupsy 21 - 10- 1966  

*novembre* 
tomtom 05/11/73
ginette107 07/11/1981
jpmiss 10/11/1966
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953
WebOliver,13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
bebert 29/11/1967


*décembre* 
barbarella : 5 décembre 1967
kasparov, 24 decembre 1985

_* rectification du post de ginette107... pour date complétée d'oupsy oubliée dans le  post de Prerima 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## katarina (4 Juillet 2003)

bonsoir (aussi au trés vieux raleur d'hier soir  ),

mon anniversaire c'est le 17 septembre 1982
je ne me rajoute pas dans la liste (c'est vous qui le faites) avec je vous donne une autre photo :






Katarina


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

Bonsoir, jeune fille . La journée a été bonne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_pas trop bu, ce soir?_


----------



## katarina (4 Juillet 2003)

pas encore trop bu parce que pas encore manger? 

Katarina
ma signature ne veut pas s'afficher, ca m'enerve


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> *
> ma signature ne veut pas s'afficher, ca m'enerve   *



Pourrais-tu me la traduire en français ?


----------



## katarina (4 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pourrais-tu me la traduire en français ?
> 
> ...


Lhomme est un mystère. Mais il faut le découvrir même si cela prend toute ta vie, on ne dira pas que tu as perdu ton temps.
C'est d'un écrivain très connu chez nous : Fedor Dostoievski

Katarina


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

Très joli  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dostoïevski est apprécié ici aussi!

et ta photo est jolie aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> * pas encore trop bu parce que pas encore manger?
> *



Ben tu manges quand ?
t'es en decalage horraire ?


----------



## ginette107 (4 Juillet 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> *
> .
> C'est d'un écrivain très connu chez nous : Fedor Dostoievski
> 
> Katarina   *



pas que chez toi (lol)


----------



## macelene (4 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> janvier
> 
> février
> ...


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ben tu manges quand ?
> t'es en decalage horraire ?  *


À Monaco ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tu parles d'un jetlag !! É N O R M E !!


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juillet 2003)

Bon anniv' Global


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

*janvier* 

*février* 
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo

*mars* 
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.

*avril* 
Vieux Raleur: 11 avril 1946

*mai * 
iMax 23/05/1986

*juin* 
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 à 16 H 22
bonpat 02/06/1964

*juillet * 
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*août* 
Legritch 11/08/1968
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979
prerima 09/08/1982

*septembre* 
krystof : 14/09/1970

*octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958
oupsy 21 - 10- 1966  

*novembre* 
tomtom 05/11/73
ginette107 07/11/1981
jpmiss 10/11/1966
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953
WebOliver,13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
bebert 29/11/1967


*décembre* 
barbarella : 5 décembre 1967
kasparov, 24 decembre 1985



J'avais oubliée l'heure pour moi.
Super important.


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * Bon anniv' Global
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idem


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * J'avais oubliée l'heure pour moi.
> Super important.
> 
> 
> ...



Moi je me souviens plus de l'heure (ca commence a dater un peu) mais il me semble que c'etait entre l'apéro et la sieste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: Novembre mène encore haut la main


----------



## bebert (4 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Moi je me souviens plus de l'heure (ca commence a dater un peu) mais il me semble que c'etait entre l'apéro et la sieste
> 
> ...



J'ai un collègue qui est né à 11h30 alors il fête son heure de naissance tous les jours ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour novembre, qu'est-ce qu'il y avait de si particulier au mois de février pour que nos parents s'échangent leurs graines ?


----------



## barbarella (4 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'ai un collègue qui est né à 11h30 alors il fête son heure de naissance tous les jours !
> 
> ...



Ben  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il y a la Saint Valentin


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Pour novembre, qu'est-ce qu'il y avait de si particulier au mois de février pour que nos parents s'échangent leurs graines ?
> ...








 mais je croyais qu'une cigogne était passée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













C'est quoi cette histoire d'horticulture  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Encore un jardinier qui a du fauter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_poussez-vouslaissezmoisortir_


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ben
> 
> ...



Moi y'a aussi l'anniversaire de ma mÔman...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Moi y'a aussi l'anniversaire de ma mÔman...
> 
> ...



elle a su le fêter dignement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et elle a eu le cadeau 9 mois plus tard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



excuses-moi, je voulais mettre:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_merdeoùestlaporte?_


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pour novembre, qu'est-ce qu'il y avait de si particulier au mois de février pour que nos parents s'échangent leurs graines ?
> 
> ...



Dans le tas y'en a peut etre aussi qui sont d'anciens prématurés...
Nan je ne citerai pas de nom!


----------



## katarina (5 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ben tu manges quand ?
> t'es en decalage horraire ?  *


la j'ai deja bu mais pas encore manger ;-)
j'etais à un bar que vous connaisez à paris? il s'appelle le Footsie et c'est dans la rue Dunou ou Donou


----------



## katarina (5 Juillet 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> pas que chez toi (lol)
> 
> ...


je vais alors marquer sa citaiton en français si vous connaissez tous. 
mais on peut le comprendre pas pareil si on est garçon ou une fille je crois.
C'est comme quand on peut être topologiquement équivalent dans des espaces de dimensions différentes.

j'ai trouvé ce que je voulais dire en français dans ma citation sur internet sur un site : http://perso.wanadoo.fr/cl/dosto.htm

«Jai confiance en moi.
Lhomme est un mystère.
Il faut le percer et, si cela demande toute la vie, quon ne dise pas quon a perdu son temps.
Pour moi, je travaille ce mystère, car je veux être un homme.»


----------



## anntraxh (5 Juillet 2003)

*janvier* 

*février* 
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo

*mars* 
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.

*avril* 
Vieux Raleur: 11 avril 1946

*mai * 
iMax 23/05/1986

*juin* 
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 à 16 H 22
bonpat 02/06/1964

*juillet * 
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*août* 
Legritch 11/08/1968
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979
prerima 09/08/1982

*septembre* 
krystof : 14/09/1970

*octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 
 oupsy  21-1966 [ 
	

 ]

*novembre* 
tomtom 05/11/73
ginette107 07/11/1981
jpmiss 10/11/1966
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953
WebOliver,13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
bebert 29/11/1967


*décembre* 
barbarella : 5 décembre 1967
kasparov, 24 decembre 1985


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Juillet 2003)

*janvier* 

*février* 
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo

*mars* 
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, 17 mars 1979  photo 

*avril* 
Vieux Raleur: 11 avril 1946

*mai * 
iMax 23/05/1986

*juin* 
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 à 16 H 22
bonpat 02/06/1964

*juillet * 
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*août* 
Legritch 11/08/1968
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979
prerima 09/08/1982

*septembre* 
krystof : 14/09/1970

*octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 
 oupsy  21-1966 [ 
	

 ]

*novembre* 
tomtom 05/11/73
ginette107 07/11/1981
jpmiss 10/11/1966
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953
WebOliver,13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
bebert 29/11/1967


*décembre* 
barbarella : 5 décembre 1967
kasparov, 24 decembre 1985


----------



## kamkil (5 Juillet 2003)

*Janvier* 

*Février* 
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo

*Mars* 
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, 17 mars 1979  photo 
Kamkil, 29 Mars 1986

*Avril* 
Vieux Raleur: 11 avril 1946

*Mai * 
iMax 23/05/1986

*Juin* 
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 à 16 H 22
bonpat 02/06/1964

*Juillet * 
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*Août* 
Legritch 11/08/1968
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979
prerima 09/08/1982

*Septembre* 
krystof : 14/09/1970

*Octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 
 oupsy  21-1966 [ 
	

 ]

*Novembre* 
tomtom 05/11/73
ginette107 07/11/1981
jpmiss 10/11/1966
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953
WebOliver,13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
bebert 29/11/1967


*Décembre* 
barbarella : 5 décembre 1967
kasparov, 24 decembre 1985


_alèm: 29 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## kamkil (5 Juillet 2003)

kasparov, 24 decembre 1985

Tiens ma belle-soeur est du 25


----------



## kamkil (5 Juillet 2003)

*Juin* 
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 à 16 H 22


Tiens, mon frère est du 9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(de la même année of course pour les deux derniers posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


_Bon ok, je sors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> Bon ok, je sors
> 
> 
> ...


Ouf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un peu plus et il aurait fallu te le dire


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juillet 2003)

* Janvier 

Février 
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo

Mars 
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, 17 mars 1979  photo 
Kamkil, 29 Mars 1986

Avril 
Vieux Raleur: 11 avril 1946

Mai  
iMax 23/05/1986

Juin 
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 à 16 H 22
bonpat 02/06/1964

Juillet  
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

Août 
Legritch 11/08/1968
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979
prerima 09/08/1982

Septembre 
krystof : 14/09/1970

Octobre 
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 
 oupsy  21-1966 [ 
	

 ]

Novembre 
tomtom 05/11/73
deep 07/11/75 Sa photo
ginette107 07/11/1981
jpmiss 10/11/1966
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953
WebOliver,13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
bebert 29/11/1967


Décembre 
barbarella : 5 décembre 1967
kasparov, 24 decembre 1985


alèm: 29 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (6 Juillet 2003)

deep a dit:
			
		

> * Juin
> Dark Templar 01/06/1987 à 16 H 22
> bonpat 02/06/1964 *



Je mettrais le mien quand on y arrivera (le 1er, le 2, maintenant il nous en faut un du trois, etc, jusqu'a mon jour à moi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Juillet 2003)

Yann-Bleiz a dit:
			
		

> * Je mettrais le mien quand on y arrivera (le 1er, le 2, maintenant il nous en faut un du trois, etc, jusqu'a mon jour à moi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Donne moi la date, et je fais poster un anonyme qui est né la veille


----------



## anntraxh (6 Juillet 2003)

*Janvier* 

*Février* 
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo

*Mars* 
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, 17 mars 1979  photo 
Kamkil, 29 Mars 1986

*Avril* 
Vieux Raleur: 11 avril 1946

*Mai * 
iMax 23/05/1986

*Juin* 
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 à 16 H 22
bonpat 02/06/1964

*Juillet * 
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*Août* 
prerima 09/08/1982 
Legritch 11/08/1968
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979


*Septembre* 
krystof : 14/09/1970

*Octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 
 oupsy  21-1966 [ 
	

 ]

*Novembre* 
tomtom 05/11/73
deep 07/11/75 sa photo 
ginette107 07/11/1981
jpmiss 10/11/1966
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953
WebOliver,13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
bebert 29/11/1967


*Décembre* 
barbarella : 5 décembre 1967
kasparov, 24 decembre 1985

pourquoi c'était tout gras ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




et voilà !


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * pourquoi c'était tout gras ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parce que quelqu'un (Finn ?) avait utilisé "Citer", mais n'avait pas enlevé les (b) et (/b) du début et de la fin.


----------



## anntraxh (6 Juillet 2003)

merci pour tes explications, Dark !


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * merci pour tes explications, Dark !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoi, ça te fait rire une explication "technique" dans le bar ?


----------



## krystof (6 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Parce que quelqu'un (Finn ?) avait utilisé "Citer", mais n'avait pas enlevé les (b) et (/b) du début et de la fin.
> 
> 
> ...



Faut toujours tout lui dire à ce Finn.


----------



## Niconemo (6 Juillet 2003)

*Février* 
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo

*Mars* 
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, 17 mars 1979  photo 
Kamkil, 29 Mars 1986

*Avril* 
Vieux Raleur: 11 avril 1946

*Mai * 
iMax 23/05/1986

*Juin* 
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 à 16 H 22
bonpat 02/06/1964

*Juillet * 
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*Août* 
prerima 09/08/1982 
Legritch 11/08/1968
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Niconemo 29/08/1970
Philito 30/08/1979


*Septembre* 
krystof : 14/09/1970

*Octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 
 oupsy  21-1966 [ 
	

 ]

*Novembre* 
tomtom 05/11/73
deep 07/11/75 sa photo 
ginette107 07/11/1981
jpmiss 10/11/1966
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953
WebOliver,13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
bebert 29/11/1967


*Décembre* 
barbarella : 5 décembre 1967
kasparov, 24 decembre 1985


----------



## pommecroquee (6 Juillet 2003)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> *Février*
> Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
> 
> *Mars*
> ...


----------



## anntraxh (7 Juillet 2003)

*janvier*

*Février* 
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo

*Mars* 
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, 17 mars 1979  photo 
Kamkil, 29 Mars 1986

*Avril* 
Vieux Raleur: 11 avril 1946

*Mai * 
iMax 23/05/1986

*Juin* 
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 à 16 H 22
bonpat 02/06/1964
pommecroquee 23/06/1966

*Juillet * 
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*Août* 
prerima 09/08/1982 
Legritch 11/08/1968
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Niconemo 29/08/1970
Philito 30/08/1979


*Septembre* 
krystof : 14/09/1970

*Octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 
 oupsy  21-1966 [ 
	

 ]

*Novembre* 
tomtom 05/11/73
deep 07/11/75 sa photo 
ginette107 07/11/1981
jpmiss 10/11/1966
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953
WebOliver,13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
bebert 29/11/1967


*Décembre* 
barbarella : 5 décembre 1967
kasparov, 24 decembre 1985



_on avait encore perdu janvier ... _


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> on avait encore perdu janvier ...  *



j'avais pas vu


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * janvier
> 
> Février
> Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
> ...



Vas-y BlackBeru, tu peux ecrire maintenant que t'as du temps


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Vas-y BlackBeru, tu peux ecrire maintenant que t'as du temps
> 
> ...



(je devrais pas le dire, mais je suis mort de rire devant tes derniers posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Tiens, je l'avais oublié ce thread... Surtout que c'est le bordel, iMax, tout seul en mai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais que font les modérateurs


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> Mais que font les modérateurs
> 
> 
> ...



Ils interviennent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*janvier*

*Février* 
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo

*Mars* 
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, 17 mars 1979  photo 
Kamkil, 29 Mars 1986

*Avril* 
Vieux Raleur: 11 avril 1946

*Mai * 
iMax 23/05/1986
Black Beru: 11/05/1980

*Juin* 
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 à 16 H 22
bonpat 02/06/1964
pommecroquee 23/06/1966

*Juillet * 
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*Août* 
prerima 09/08/1982 
Legritch 11/08/1968
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Niconemo 29/08/1970
Philito 30/08/1979


*Septembre* 
krystof : 14/09/1970

*Octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 
 oupsy  21-1966 [ 
	

 ]

*Novembre* 
tomtom 05/11/73
deep 07/11/75 sa photo 
ginette107 07/11/1981
jpmiss 10/11/1966
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953
WebOliver,13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
bebert 29/11/1967


*Décembre* 
barbarella : 5 décembre 1967
kasparov, 24 decembre 1985


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> (je devrais pas le dire, mais je suis mort de rire devant tes derniers posts
> 
> ...



Mais si dis le 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y'a meme un nouvel endroit pour ca : Soutenez l'UltraFlood


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mais si dis le
> 
> ...



J'ai vu, mais je n'interviendrai pas, tout simplement parce que tout le monde connaît déjà mon opinion


----------



## kamkil (26 Juillet 2003)

Ca va etre l'anniversaire de beaucoup de monde dans peu de temps ma parole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faut croire que vos parents aimaient la fin de l'automne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et faut qu'on trouve kkn de janvier


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Faut croire que vos parents aimaient la fin de l'automne
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Sommes des mammifères, faisons nos petits de manière à ce qu'ils arrivent à la belle saison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Y'en a qui confondent seulement rut et précipitation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_merci, pas la peine de me montrer le chemin_


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2003)

Moi, ma fille et vieux rameur, on est dans le même mois (avril, c'est le mois des matelots). Ok, ok, je sais que tu n'aimes pas que j'écorche ton nom, vieux raseur. promis c'était la drenière fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah, oui... moi, c'est le 30 avril 1966 (année du Cheval de Feu pour les chinois - selon leurs croyances, faut pas enfanter cette année là... Hi, hi, hi !)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2003)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> * Moi, ma fille et vieux rameur, on est dans le même mois  *








 elle en a de la chance, ta fille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aussi belle et intelligente que nous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça ne se refuse pas


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2003)

Euh, mes excuses à pommecroquee et à jpmiss qui ont de la même fournée que moi... Je voulais pas me monter insultant ou quoi que ce soit.


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> aussi belle et intelligente que nous *



Bien plus belle que moi (j'ai de très grandes oreilles et un joli nez. Sa mère a de très jolies oreilles et un assez gros nez... Ouf ! La génétique ne s'est pas gourée, cette fois : joiles oreilles et joli nez pour la ch'tiote).


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2003)

*janvier*

*Février* 
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo

*Mars* 
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, 17 mars 1979  photo 
Kamkil, 29 Mars 1986

*Avril* 
Vieux Raleur: 11 avril 1946
guytantakul : 30 avril 1966

*Mai * 
iMax 23/05/1986
Black Beru: 11/05/1980

*Juin* 
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 à 16 H 22
bonpat 02/06/1964
pommecroquee 23/06/1966

*Juillet * 
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*Août* 
prerima 09/08/1982 
Legritch 11/08/1968
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Niconemo 29/08/1970
Philito 30/08/1979


*Septembre* 
krystof : 14/09/1970

*Octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 
 oupsy  21-1966 [ 
	

 ]

*Novembre* 
tomtom 05/11/73
deep 07/11/75 sa photo 
ginette107 07/11/1981
jpmiss 10/11/1966
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953
WebOliver,13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
bebert 29/11/1967


*Décembre* 
barbarella : 5 décembre 1967
kasparov, 24 decembre 1985


J'avais pas compris le principe (je suis très con des fois... heuresement, c'est juste des fois...)


----------



## dude (26 Juillet 2003)

Janvier
MOI  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 22/01/1986 hehe je suis un petit jeune


----------



## anntraxh (26 Juillet 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> * Janvier
> MOI
> 
> 
> ...



*Janvier*
Dude 22/01/1986

*Février* 
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo

*Mars* 
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, 17 mars 1979  photo 
Kamkil, 29 Mars 1986

*Avril* 
Vieux Raleur: 11 avril 1946
guytantakul : 30 avril 1966

*Mai * 
iMax 23/05/1986
Black Beru: 11/05/1980

*Juin* 
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 à 16 H 22
bonpat 02/06/1964
pommecroquee 23/06/1966

*Juillet * 
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*Août* 
prerima 09/08/1982 
Legritch 11/08/1968
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Niconemo 29/08/1970
Philito 30/08/1979


*Septembre* 
krystof : 14/09/1970

*Octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 
 oupsy  21-1966 [ 
	

 ]

*Novembre* 
tomtom 05/11/73
deep 07/11/75 sa photo 
ginette107 07/11/1981
jpmiss 10/11/1966
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953
WebOliver,13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
bebert 29/11/1967


*Décembre* 
barbarella : 5 décembre 1967
kasparov, 24 decembre 1985 

et te voilà dans la liste, Dude !


----------



## bouilla (26 Juillet 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude 22/01/1986

*Février* 
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo

*Mars* 
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, 17 mars 1979  photo 
Kamkil, 29 Mars 1986

*Avril* 
Vieux Raleur: 11 avril 1946
guytantakul : 30 avril 1966

*Mai * 
iMax 23/05/1986
Black Beru: 11/05/1980

*Juin* 
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 à 16 H 22
bonpat 02/06/1964
pommecroquee 23/06/1966

*Juillet * 
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*Août* 
bouillabaisse 06/98/1978
prerima 09/08/1982 
Legritch 11/08/1968
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Niconemo 29/08/1970
Philito 30/08/1979


*Septembre* 
krystof : 14/09/1970

*Octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 
 oupsy  21-1966 [ 
	

 ]

*Novembre* 
tomtom 05/11/73
deep 07/11/75 sa photo 
ginette107 07/11/1981
jpmiss 10/11/1966
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953
WebOliver,13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
bebert 29/11/1967


*Décembre* 
barbarella : 5 décembre 1967
kasparov, 24 decembre 1985


----------



## bouilla (27 Juillet 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude 22/01/1986

*Février* 
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo

*Mars* 
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, 17 mars 1979  photo 
Kamkil, 29 Mars 1986

*Avril* 
Vieux Raleur: 11 avril 1946
guytantakul : 30 avril 1966

*Mai * 
iMax 23/05/1986
Black Beru: 11/05/1980

*Juin* 
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 à 16 H 22
bonpat 02/06/1964
pommecroquee 23/06/1966

*Juillet * 
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*Août* 
bouillabaisse 06/08/1978
prerima 09/08/1982 
Legritch 11/08/1968
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Niconemo 29/08/1970
Philito 30/08/1979


*Septembre* 
krystof : 14/09/1970

*Octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958 photo 
 oupsy  21-1966 [ 
	

 ]

*Novembre* 
tomtom 05/11/73
deep 07/11/75 sa photo 
ginette107 07/11/1981
jpmiss 10/11/1966
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953
WebOliver,13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
bebert 29/11/1967


*Décembre* 
barbarella : 5 décembre 1967
kasparov, 24 decembre 1985 

a la suggestion de Globalcut© , je rectifie mon post suite a une erreur ( sur ma date de naissance oui je sais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), à la manière de l'UltraFlood


----------



## macelene (27 Juillet 2003)

bon ben tout le monde y va de sa date, et on en fait quoi de tout ces trucs


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * bon ben tout le monde y va de sa date, et on en fait quoi de tout ces trucs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A nous faire payer des coups quand les anniversaires arrivent


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.

*Août* 
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958. Photo
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967.
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2003)

et un coup de plus pour la fin de l'année


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En effet... novembre-décembre, la bonne période pour partir en vacances en traître


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2003)

je me lache moi c'était le 4 octobre 1981


----------



## macmarco (28 Juillet 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.

*Août* 
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958. Photo
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
macmarco : 01/10/1968

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967.
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juillet 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.

*Août* 
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958. Photo
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]


*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967.
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.


_faut pas oublier macinside ... en octobre , ça va être la fête !_


----------



## macelene (28 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> A nous faire payer des coups quand les anniversaires arrivent
> 
> ...



bon va falloir attendre jusqu'au 6 juillet,
ce sera le tour de Bouillabaisse.
C'est bien loin


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bon va falloir attendre jusqu'au 6 juillet,
> ce sera le tour de Bouillabaisse.
> ...



le 6 août c'est plus proche


----------



## macelene (28 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bon va falloir attendre jusqu'au 6 juillet,
> ce sera le tour de Bouillabaisse.
> ...



pardon me suis trompée de mois,     t'as raison , plus que quelques jours.


----------



## Nephou (28 Juillet 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.

*Août* 
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958. Photo
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]


*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967.
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.


_il me semble déjà avoir posté ma ddn_


----------



## bouilla (28 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bon va falloir attendre jusqu'au 6 * Aout *,
> ce sera le tour de Bouillabaisse.
> C'est bien loin



vivi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d'autant plus que l'on me fais un beau cadeau cette année, un joli nikon. 
La photo de la coupe de champagne vous la voulez comment ? en contre-plongée ? plutot de facon immergée ?! 

_entre nous, je pense choisir la 2eme solution_


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juillet 2003)

Une nouvelle date a été ajoutée. Arriverez-vous à la découvrir ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958. Photo
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]


*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967.
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2003)

Qu'y a-t-il à gagner le 5 août 2003


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> * Qu'y a-t-il à gagner le 5 août 2003
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est que ca se rapproche


----------



## Oizo (28 Juillet 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958. Photo
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]


*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967.
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> * Qu'y a-t-il à gagner le 5 août 2003
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un an de plus, ça te va ?


----------



## KARL40 (28 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> c'est que ca se rapproche
> 
> 
> ...



Mais c'est vrai ! Je n'y pensais même plus !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2003)

Bon anniversaire Oizo avec un peu de retard ou d'avance


----------



## Oizo (28 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Bon anniversaire Oizo avec un peu de retard ou d'avance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci, bon anniversaire à toi aussi avec un peu plus de retard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_Ah bah non même pas en retard j'ai oublié que je te l'avais souhaité  ici déjà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2003)

Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

Bon av'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_un peu en retard_


----------



## Oizo (29 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> * Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.
> 
> Bon av'
> 
> ...



*Merci !*


----------



## KARL40 (29 Juillet 2003)

Avec du retard également, bonne marée noire Oizo !

Ok j'ai compris .....


----------



## macelene (29 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Une nouvelle date a été ajoutée. Arriverez-vous à la découvrir ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu as du retard, t'as fait exprès pour pas payer ton coup au comptoir du bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







allez Happy birthday to you Karl40


----------



## barbarella (29 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu as du retard, t'as fait exprès pour pas payer ton coup au comptoir du bar
> 
> ...



On n'est pas le 5 août, ça porte malheur de souhaiter les anniversaires à l'avance


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu as du retard, t'as fait exprès pour pas payer ton coup au comptoir du bar
> 
> ...



Tu es dans quel fuseau horaire? C'est toi qui es en avance:

*Août 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
* 

KARL il le payera dans 8 jours son coup


----------



## KARL40 (29 Juillet 2003)

Euh... C'est du virtuel, c'est bien ça ? Alors je le paye volontiers !


----------



## KARL40 (29 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> On n'est pas le 5 août, ça porte malheur de souhaiter les anniversaires à l'avance
> 
> 
> ...



Oh tu sais, je ne risque plus grand chose maintenant .... que l'ultraflood a été fermé


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu es dans quel fuseau horaire? C'est toi qui es en avance:
> 
> ...












 un seul


----------



## KARL40 (29 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais tu t'en souviendras longtemps !!!


----------



## nemo44 (31 Juillet 2003)

*janvier* 

*février* 

*mars* 
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.

*avril* 
Vieux Raleur: 11 avril 1946
*Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*

*mai * 
iMax 23/05/1986

*juin* 
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 
bonpat 02/06/1964

*juillet * 
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*août* 
Legritch 11/08/1968
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979
prerima 09/08/1982

*septembre* 
krystof : 14/09/1970

*octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958
oupsy 21 - 10- 1966  

*novembre* 
tomtom 05/11/73
ginette107 07/11/1981
jpmiss 10/11/1966
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953
WebOliver,13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
bebert 29/11/1967


*décembre* 
barbarella : 5 décembre 1967
kasparov, 24 decembre 1985


----------



## Fulvio (31 Juillet 2003)

*janvier* 

*février* 

*mars* 
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.

*avril* 
Vieux Raleur: 11 avril 1946
*Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*

*mai * 
iMax 23/05/1986

*juin* 
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 
bonpat 02/06/1964

*juillet * 
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78

*août* 
Legritch 11/08/1968
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979
prerima 09/08/1982

*septembre* 
krystof : 14/09/1970

*octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958
oupsy 21 - 10- 1966  

*novembre* 
tomtom 05/11/73
ginette107 07/11/1981
jpmiss 10/11/1966
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953
WebOliver,13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
bebert 29/11/1967


*décembre* 
barbarella : 5 décembre 1967
kasparov, 24 decembre 1985


----------



## anntraxh (31 Juillet 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958. Photo
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]


*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967.
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.


----------



## macelene (31 Juillet 2003)

Merci Anntraxh de faire la mise à jour, ils sont vraiment d'un désordre tous.


Et puis pardon aux erreurs de date, je devais avoir très soif ce jour là


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Août 2003)

Elles sont bien ces 2 petites Anntraxh et macelene !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Faut tout faire pour les garder hein ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais oui Barba on pense à toi aussi


----------



## barbarella (4 Août 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *Août*
> karl40, le 5 août 1969
> bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
> prerima, le 9 août 1982.
> ...



Faudra pas oublier


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Faudra pas oublier


T'inquiète pas, quand il y a quelquechose à boire, y toujours quelqu'un pour s'en souvenir.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète pas, quand il y a quelquechose à boire, y toujours quelqu'un pour s'en souvenir.



on m'cause, là


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> on m'cause, là


J'me disais bien que t'étais pas loin


----------



## barbarella (4 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète pas, quand il y a quelquechose à boire, y toujours quelqu'un pour s'en souvenir.



Ben, voilà, tout de suite il y en a qui ne pense qu'à une chose *boire*





Qui s'occupe des provisions, faudrait pas manquer


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> J'me disais bien que t'étais pas loin



une effluve de rhum qui passait...


----------



## barbarella (4 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> on m'cause, là



Tieeeeeeeeeeeeeeens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , les boit-sans-soif se réveillent, plaaaaaaaaaaaaanquez les bouteilles


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Tieeeeeeeeeeeeeeens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est une accusation gratuite (rare par les temps qui courent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), dégradante, à la limite de l'insulte et, dans tous les cas parfaitement injustifiée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sachez qu'un de mes petits camarades et moi-même, avons souhaité rendre l'hommage le plus approprié à l'oeuvre -ô combien remarquable- d'une de nos petites collègues (dont la modestie et la spontanéité dans la montée de rouge au front m'interdiront de citer le nom) d'une petite collègue dont le fruit d'un dur labeur -méritoire par les chaleurs que nous subissons- le dur et dévoué labeur a consisté en la confection d'un PUNCH  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Une oeuvre d'art, cette boisson, digne des plus grandes louanges, d'une qualité jamais atteinte à ce jour, d'une finesse inégalée en bref, une oeuvre d'anthologie, n'ayons pas peur des mots  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce souvenir hantera mes jours et mes nuits, me permettra d'ensoleiller la plus grise des journées, la plus sombre des soirées  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Grâces soient rendues à l'artiste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hips  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pardon


----------



## barbarella (4 Août 2003)

Ca c'est pour demain, pour l'anniversaire de Karl40, je le met au frais. Et le premier qui y touche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 l'est mal barré 







*Saurez-vous résister ?*


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est pour demain, pour l'anniversaire de Karl40, je le met au frais. Et le premier qui y touche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



comme disait ma regrettée maman "ne touches qu'avec les yeux"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



juste pour gouter, barbarella, juste un peu, tu veux bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je te promets de ne rien renverser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



de toutes façons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hips pardon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quand c'est vide, y'a pas d'mal à renverser hips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pardon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dis


----------



## KARL40 (4 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est pour demain, pour l'anniversaire de Karl40, je le met au frais. Et le premier qui y touche
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Ne pas craquer, surtout ne pas craquer


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Août 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas craquer, surtout ne pas craquer



Qu'est-ce que tu fais dans la cuisine ?


----------



## KARL40 (4 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que tu fais dans la cuisine ?



Je surveille ce que vous me préparez


----------



## barbarella (4 Août 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas craquer, surtout ne pas craquer



Et ça va pas être facile, moi, j'y ai goûté, un nectar, en plus avec les copeaux de gimgembre et la gousse de vanille, ça lui donne un goût de " revenez y" .

Et puis là il est bien frais, les fruits commencent à offrir leurs arômes, tiens je vais vérifier, s'il y a assez de sucre de canne ... huuuuuuuuuuuum juste ce qu'il faut. 

Mais il y a quand même un truc dont je ne suis pas sûre, il faut que je regoûte  huuuuuuuuuuuuum ............... parfait.

Faudra que je revérifie dans une heure. 

ET MAINTENANT TOUT LE MONDE DEHORS


----------



## krystof (4 Août 2003)

Ça y est les gars. Elle est partie en course et j'ai un double de la clé du frigo.
On a deux bonnes heures devant nous.
Avec ou sans glace


----------



## kisco (4 Août 2003)

mise à jour avec moi le premier avril, hééé oui c'est possible ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958. Photo
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]


*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967.
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est les gars. Elle est partie en course et j'ai un double de la clé du frigo.
> On a deux bonnes heures devant nous.
> Avec ou sans glace



sans


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est les gars. Elle est partie en course et j'ai un double de la clé du frigo.
> On a deux bonnes heures devant nous.
> Avec ou sans glace



Pour la glace, je m'en occupe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour peu qu'elle rencontre une copine, le temps qu'elle raconte tout le bien qu'elle pense de nous: deux heures garanties  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d'autant plus qu'elle avait déjà bien goûté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (si, si elle avait du mal à suivre la bordure du trottoir, et a failli se faire écraser par une trottinette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'te dis pas quand elle a enguelé le réverbère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 les flics ont eu du mal à l'embarquer, elle arrivait pas à monter dans le car  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 z'ont du appeller des renforts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heureusement aricosec est arrivé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 s'est porté garant de la donzelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à mon avis, il prend de sacrés risques, ce type  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il a expliqué qu'il était son grand-père  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et qu'elle avait échappé à sa surveillance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sont tous les deux partis au poste, on a la paix pour un moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Mais après  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 faudrait peut-être mettre, je sais pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 du thé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ils verront rien


----------



## krystof (4 Août 2003)

Du thé, et une vieille bouteille d'hépatoum qui traîne au fond du placard.


----------



## barbarella (5 Août 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire à Karl40. Heureusement j'avais planqué ça


----------



## anntraxh (5 Août 2003)

Bon anniversaire, KARL40 !!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire, Karl  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Que cette 34ème année t'apporte à elle seule, autant de joies que les 33 qui l'ont précédée


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Août 2003)

Bon Anniversaire Karl


----------



## guytantakul (5 Août 2003)

Mais oui, mais oui, heureux anniversaire, mon cher Karl !

_(je suis persuadé que c'est la 1re fois de sa vie qu'autant de monde le lui souhaite avant 9h du matin... À moins qu'il n'ai fréquenté les colonies de vacances)_


----------



## tomtom (5 Août 2003)

jwaaaaayeuuuuuzzzzaaannniiiivvvverrrrrrsssssaaaiirreuuuu, Karl


----------



## krystof (5 Août 2003)

Bon anniversaire Karl.

Encore plus de Rock.


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Encore plus de Rock.


Et encore moins de flics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon anniversaire KARL (et à l'abbé pierre aussi, s'il nous lit)


----------



## Oizo (5 Août 2003)

*Joyeux Anniversaire Karl !*


----------



## KARL40 (5 Août 2003)

Je ne suis pas un adepte des grands et beaux discours. Pour ceux qui y ont pensé :
- Barbarella
- Anntraxh
- Ginette107
- Vieux Raleur
- GlobalCut
- Guytantakul
- Tomtom
- Krystof
- Dark Templar
- Oizo
- PetIrix

et aussi pour les autres qui ont la chance d'être dans les embouteillages, je vous remercie sincèrement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Surtout n'hésitez pas à boire aujourd'hui (même les medecins le disent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), c'est moi qui régale !


----------



## PetIrix (5 Août 2003)

Bon anniversaire, Karl.

Peux flooder que quand je n'ai pas de chef, alors je prends de l'avance en souhaitant un bon anniversaire à tous les aoûtiens!


----------



## ginette107 (5 Août 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux Anniversaire Karl !*


idem


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Surtout n'hésitez pas à boire aujourd'hui (même les medecins le disent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enfin, une parole sensée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Comme quoi: une année de plus et la raison vient


----------



## KARL40 (5 Août 2003)

J'ai oublié le plus important :


----------



## Kak (5 Août 2003)

bon anniversaire !!!


----------



## bebert (5 Août 2003)

Salut et bon anniversaire Karl34 !


----------



## legritch (5 Août 2003)

Bon anniversaire Karl40


----------



## barbarella (5 Août 2003)

De notre part à tous


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2003)

Bon anniversaire KARL40  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Désolé d'etre un peu a la bourre mais j'ai bossé cette nuit, alors une petite grasse mat'...


----------



## Philito (5 Août 2003)

Ben un super bon anniversaire à toi Karl40 !!!!






par une vraie star du rock


----------



## legritch (5 Août 2003)

Zut, j'avais oublié le cadeau, alors voilà :







_P.S. : Il n'y qu'un seul vrai rocker, bande de tapettes_


----------



## macelene (5 Août 2003)

bon c'est super d'avoir autant de gateaux et de cadeaux.
Fait gaffe à "la crise de foie".
Pleins de belles choses pour les années à venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







j'avais oublié de citer KARL 40


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Août 2003)

Qui est déjà passé dans le frigo


----------



## barbarella (5 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Qui est déjà passé dans le frigo



Vieux Raleur on te demande


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Qui est déjà passé dans le frigo



si tu avais un peu plus surveillé le 'tof


----------



## macelene (5 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Qui est déjà passé dans le frigo



tu vois , je crois que le frigo a pété les plombs et que le gateau se liquéfie, pas étonnant avec cette chaleur


----------



## KARL40 (5 Août 2003)

Je continue dans les remerciements :
- Macelene
- Bebert
- jpmiss
- legritch
- Kak
- Philito

Salutations ...


----------



## KARL40 (5 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> De notre part à tous



Ohhhh ! Quelle agréable surprise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vous me l'envoyez ou vous passez à la maison ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Août 2003)

Tiens, on a toujours pas vu l'interréssé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Karl


----------



## KARL40 (5 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire KARL40



C'est sympa de ta part, mais ne le prend pas mal, Barbarella a déjà tout prévue .....


----------



## KARL40 (5 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, on a toujours pas vu l'interréssé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui Globalcut ?

Je commence à rechercher de la documentation pour mon PB 17'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est sympa d'avoir de tels amis


----------



## KARL40 (5 Août 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> Zut, j'avais oublié le cadeau, alors voilà :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh .... c'est une soirée avec Rivers que j'ai gagné ou sa superbe veste ?


----------



## Zitoune (5 Août 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Ohhhh ! Quelle agréable surprise
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoi, la facture ?


----------



## KARL40 (5 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Quoi, la facture ?



Ah oui, exact ! Vous pouvez la mettre dans la boite si à l'avenir il part en réparation sous garantie


----------



## Zitoune (5 Août 2003)

A priori, ça devrait pas poser trop de problèmes...


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Août 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Ohhhh ! Quelle agréable surprise
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as une piscine


----------



## KARL40 (5 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'as une piscine



Non, mais j'ai du Banga au frais !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais j'ai du Banga au frais !



à mon avis, vont pas se précipiter...


----------



## Zitoune (5 Août 2003)

y'a des chances que non : le bruit du décapsulage d'une bouteille de Banga n'est pas de nature à attirer les foules


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Août 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais j'ai du Banga au frais !



Bon, on remet ca pour une prochaine fois


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Août 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> y'a des chances que non : le bruit du décapsulage d'une bouteille de Banga n'est pas de nature à attirer les foules



je confirme


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'est sympa de ta part, mais ne le prend pas mal, Barbarella a déjà tout prévue .....



Non non je le prend pas mal






















































!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Non non je le prend pas mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



allons, allons, viens boire un coup, ça ira beaucoup mieux


----------



## KARL40 (5 Août 2003)

Avant de dépenser tout votre fric, n'oubliez pas de prendre contact avec Barbarella pour la participation à mon cadeau


----------



## KARL40 (5 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Bon anniversaire, Karl !*
> Tiens pour l'occasion, j'ai demandé à mon Amie Ricorée de t'apporter *ta carte d'anniversaire !!*
> 
> 
> ...



C'est la première fois que je vais surveiller l'arrivée de mon courrier .  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dis lui que c'est pas le chemin de croix, elle peut se relever  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... Comme ça elle arrivera plus vite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elle ne sera pas dépaysée, j'ai de la moquette dans ma chambre !!!


----------



## legritch (6 Août 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Euh .... c'est une soirée avec Rivers que j'ai gagné ou sa superbe veste ?


Tout ses disques en dvd-audio haute définition 24 bits. Content?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> Tout ses disques en dvd-audio haute définition 24 bits. Content?



Dis moi pas que ca existe


----------



## KARL40 (6 Août 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> Tout ses disques en dvd-audio haute définition 24 bits. Content?



Dis moi pas que c'est pas vrai !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et tu as des tuyaux pour sa veste ?


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

Voilà ton cadeau.
Pour ton premier karaoké.


----------



## legritch (6 Août 2003)

GlobalCut et KARL40 en chur a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi pas que ca existe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En tout cas, moi, je les attends avec impatience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et tu as des tuyaux pour sa veste ?



Là je ne sais pas, vaux mieux lui  demander...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Août 2003)

Bon anniversaire Karl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors qu'as tu eu ? Un nouveau porte feuilles d'action pour faire grimper le Nasdacq offert par Bonpat ('l'avez vu trainer par ici au fait ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y s'rait-y pas coincer dans un thread par hasard ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )
Des bourses bien remplies ... ou l'inverse ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(je sens que prerima va avoir de la lecture samedi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Karl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bonpat avec un b minuscule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oui, il est passé et avait l'air zen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu sais plus faire de recherche ?
&gt; profil de bonpat (avec un b minuscule) &gt; dernier sujet posté


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> tu sais plus faire de recherche ?
> &gt; profil de bonpat (avec un b minuscule) &gt; dernier sujet posté



rhôôô ( _tu joue pas le jeu GLobal c'est pas cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )_ 
mais tu sais avec toutes ses portes qui claquent ici ou là ces temps ci il est fort possible qu'il se soit retrouvé coincé dans une armoire ... et que peut-être ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 peut-être même que c'est quelqu'un qui l'aurait ... enfermé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 GLOBAL !!!! où t'as mis bonpat !!!


----------



## KARL40 (6 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Karl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi voudrais-tu que j'ai des "action joe" ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, pour la cadeau, jettes un coup d'oeil sur la page précédente, Barbarella met la collecte en place  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En plus, je vous évite les frais de port, je pourrais aller le chercher en septembre lors d'un petit salon !


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> GLOBAL !!!! où t'as mis bonpat !!!



Tu veux vraiment savoir ?
































































































































































































































































































































































































































dans le © de casimir


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2003)

*BON ANNIVERSAIRE BOUILLABAISSE ! *  

Un quart de siècle, ça s'arrose, alors voilà un p'tit cadeau :


----------



## anntraxh (6 Août 2003)

vivement deux quarts de siècle !!! (pour moi bientôt ... ) 

et bon anniversaire, Bouillabaisse !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

Bon zanniversaire, bouillabaisse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en ce jour exceptionnel il faut doubler la mise: tu auras droit à un demi


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tu auras droit à un demi


Haa, ce vieux râleur, toujours aussi généreux


----------



## barbarella (6 Août 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire


----------



## guytantakul (6 Août 2003)

Bon anniversaire ! Plein de bisous et de trucs cools en perspective...


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2003)

Bon anniversaire, bouillabaisse


----------



## KARL40 (6 Août 2003)

Happy birthday Bouillabaisse


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2003)

Espérons au moins qu'il viendra


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

Bon anniversaire à bouilla, et à toi aussi Karl (avec un peu de retard, car le 5 août j'ai aussi un autre anniversaire à fêter). Que la vie soit belle pour vous deux.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2003)

Bon anniv' bouillabaisse


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

Bon anniversaire bouillabaisse.
Voilà pour toi :


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire bouillabaisse.
> Voilà pour toi :



sympa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et pour pousser tout ça


----------



## macelene (7 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> sympa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je verrais bien un petit rosé de par chez moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*alors feliz compleanos Bouillabaisse, salut amor y pesetas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## Oizo (7 Août 2003)

*Joyeux anniversaire Bouillabaisse !*


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

*Zoyeux z'anniversaire Karl40 !*

_j'suis en retard... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> *
> j'suis en retard...
> 
> 
> ...


*
C'était donc ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

*Bon z'anniversaire Bouillabaisse !*

_j'suis bonne là ?_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> _j'suis bonne là ?_









 je m'abstiendrai...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






d'autres s'en chargeront...


----------



## bonpat (7 Août 2003)

Bon anniversaire Lupus, Bouillabaisse, Karl 40 !

_Bon je suis en retard mais j'ai des excuses j'étais enfermé dans le © de Casimir et ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> _Bon je suis en retard mais j'ai des excuses j'étais enfermé dans le © de Casimir et ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




peut-être, mais tu aurais pu te donner la peine de te recoiffer


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Lupus, Bouillabaisse, Karl 40 !
> 
> _Bon je suis en retard mais j'ai des excuses j'étais enfermé dans le © de Casimir et ...
> 
> ...



ouf, ca va, tu t'en es sorti


----------



## KARL40 (7 Août 2003)

Quoi ? C'était mon anniversaire ?!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci Oupsy et bonpat


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Août 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? C'était mon anniversaire ?!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu t'en es bien remis


----------



## macelene (7 Août 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958. Photo
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]


*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967.
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.   

pour faire remonter les dates, comme vous le dites si bien, histoire de ne pas louper les prochains sur la liste.


----------



## macelene (8 Août 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958. Photo
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]


*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967.
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.   

pour faire remonter les dates, comme vous le dites si bien, histoire de ne pas louper LA prochaine sur la liste.


----------



## aricosec (8 Août 2003)

devant toute cette belle jeunesse,j'hésite a publier ma date,je laisserait ce soin au responsable ou a VIEUX RALEUR et THEBIG,de cette maniere il auront l'impression de rajeunir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
17 decembre 1937 ,et oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
mais ça va grace a KRYSTOF  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

*Janvier* 
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février* 
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars * 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt )
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 

*Mai* 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août * 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre* 
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre * 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958. Photo
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [  ]


*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre* 
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967.
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970. 
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937


----------



## krystof (8 Août 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> mais ça va grace a KRYSTOF
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'attends toujours que tu payes ton coup.


----------



## barbarella (9 Août 2003)

*Août * 

prerima, le 9 août 1982.

Pour ne pas oublier


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *Août *
> 
> prerima, le 9 août 1982.
> 
> Pour ne pas oublier



promis, maman


----------



## barbarella (9 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> promis, maman



C'est quoi cette manie


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cette manie



moi, quand on me materne, je répond "oui maman"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est pas gentil


----------



## barbarella (9 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> moi, quand on me materne, je répond "oui maman"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh... si


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Euh... si




gniark... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_expression ravie de ma fille quand elle m'a roulé dans la farine_


----------



## barbarella (9 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> gniark...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah, la tienne elle fait gniark, la mienne elle fait Arffffffffff, un excès de macg sans doute


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> ah, la tienne elle fait gniark, la mienne elle fait Arffffffffff, un excès de macg sans doute



Mppppppfffffffffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






suis rassuré


----------



## aricosec (9 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> ah, la tienne elle fait gniark, la mienne elle fait Arffffffffff, un excès de macg sans doute


.
ah ça c'est bizarre,je croyais que celle de VIEUX RALEUR , elle faisait comme la mienne
glou glou !
.
_"qui c'est qui fait glouglou,c'est la bouteille,c'est la bouteille  !qui c'est qui fait glouglou,c'est la bouteille de chez nous !_ 
.
okey


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)




----------



## krystof (9 Août 2003)

Nous sommes le 9 août. Bon anniversaire prerima.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

Mes hommages, Madame (la première fois, on doit dire Madame  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
permettez-moi, en ce 9 juillet, de vous souhaiter un heureux anniversaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... et remarquez que l'ahuri qui m'a précédé a fait de méritoires (ô combien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) efforts de politesse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Veuillez agréer, Madame, etc, etc


----------



## krystof (9 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ... et remarquez que l'ahuri qui m'a précédé a fait de méritoires (ô combien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et le cadeau, tu y as pensé ? Bah oui, mais t'as pas pu t'empêcher de tout boire. Bravo.


----------



## legritch (9 Août 2003)

Bon anniv' Bouilla (en retard) et Prerima


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et le cadeau, tu y as pensé ? Bah oui, mais t'as pas pu t'empêcher de tout boire. Bravo.



n'oublies tout de même pas que tu voulais récupérer la consigne pour lui offrir des fleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"ça lui fera un meilleur usage" que tu disais


----------



## macelene (9 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *Août *
> prerima, le 9 août 1982.
> Pour ne pas oublier


Le 9 Août carillonna
Et le 9 trépassa
"Point de Prérima"
pensèrent avec surprise
Ignorant leur méprise
Ses amis mécontents.
C'est à Clermont Ferrand pourtant
Que pendant tout ce temps
En trottinant
En chantonnant
Et toute guillerette
d'un pyjama de soie
Prérima faisait l'emplette.
"Un pyjama? Pourquoi?"
Se dirent les innocents
Sans y mettre d'accents.
Ami tu le sais bien
Ce secret c'est le tien
Jamais un pyjama ne fut choisi par toi
Systématiquement dans un tissu de soie
je  l'ai cherché pour toi sans que tu te récuses
Pour qu'à toute heure du jour
De la nuit et du jour
Toujours tout à ta guise
sans que nul n'en médise
Tu puisses dans cette soie
Te glisser avec joie
Et dire " mais quoi ce n'est pas moi, il faut bien que je l'use".

J'ai trouvé que les filles méritaient bien un petit poème.

Feliz compleanos Prerima en ce 9 août de l'an 2003.


----------



## krystof (9 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> n'oublies tout de même pas que tu voulais récupérer la consigne pour lui offrir des fleurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Au moins, je suis sûr que Finn Atlas lui piquera pas son cadeau.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Au moins, je suis sûr que Finn Atlas lui piquera pas son cadeau.



en plus, ce chien aurait gardé la consigne pour lui


----------



## krystof (9 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> en plus, ce chien aurait gardé la consigne pour lui



Et après, c'est le doigt dans l'engrenage.
Une bouteille, puis 2, puis 3....
Le PMU, le foot, des petits boulots, modérateur d'un bar, et tout ça se termine comme d'habitude : en prison.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et après, c'est le doigt dans l'engrenage.
> Une bouteille, puis 2, puis 3....
> Le PMU, le foot, des petits boulots, modérateur d'un bar, et tout ça se termine comme d'habitude : en prison.



me dis pas qu'on va le retrouver sur le Larzac, en plus


----------



## krystof (9 Août 2003)

M'étonnerait. Je crois qu'il aime pas le roquefort.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il est plutôt vache qui rit.


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Août 2003)

Joyeux Anniversaire Prerima


----------



## anntraxh (9 Août 2003)

Bon anniversaire,  Prerima !!!


----------



## barbarella (9 Août 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire Prerima






C'est moi qui l'ai fait toute seule


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire Prerima 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pour Vieuxx Râleur, on est en Août.


----------



## bonpat (9 Août 2003)

Bon anniversire Prérima :


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

Comme tout le monde, je profite de l'occasion d'un post facile et à moindre coût pour te souhaiter un bon anniversaire, Marie.

Que cette année te soit douce.


----------



## Oizo (9 Août 2003)

*Joyeux Anniversaire Prérima !*


----------



## ginette107 (9 Août 2003)

bon anniversaire Marie


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2003)

Bon anniversaire Marie!


----------



## minime (9 Août 2003)

Comment, je suis pas le premier ?


----------



## KARL40 (10 Août 2003)

joyeux anniversaire Prerima


----------



## anntraxh (11 Août 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958. Photo
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]


*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.   















 : Bon anniversaire, Legritch !

on pti  pèket ???


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Août 2003)

Bon anniversaire legritch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (normalement thebig a une expression pour toi mais je l'ai oubliée désolé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Août 2003)

Vous prenez quoi en Belgique pour les anniversaires ?
Des frites une fois ?





Ou bien du gâteau ?





Je te laisse le choix.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2003)

Bon anniversaire, Legritch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




déjà 35  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour un enfant des barricades: pas mal conservé


----------



## legritch (11 Août 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> : Bon anniversaire, Legritch !
> 
> on pti  pèket ???


Merci Anntraxh, t'es vraimint îne binamé


----------



## legritch (11 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire legritch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tîdju! Merci Dark.


----------



## legritch (11 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Vous prenez quoi en Belgique pour les anniversaires ?
> Des frites une fois ?
> 
> Ou bien du gâteau ?
> ...



C'est gentil mais ici c'est plutôt  les boulets sauces liégeoises


----------



## legritch (11 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire, Legritch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et oui, le temps passe... Merci vieux raleur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> pour un enfant des barricades: pas mal conservé








 Comment tu le sais?


----------



## barbarella (11 Août 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire Legritch que cette année te soit favorable


----------



## legritch (11 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire Legritch que cette année te soit favorable


Merci Barbarella que la tienne le soit également


----------



## KARL40 (11 Août 2003)

Cher M.Legritch, 

Blablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablabla JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE Blablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablabla

J'espère ne pas avoir été trop long !


----------



## Oizo (11 Août 2003)

*Joyeux Anniversaire Legritch !*


----------



## krystof (11 Août 2003)

Bon anniversaire legritch. Que cette nouvelle année t'apporte ce que tu ne souhaites pas à ton pire ennemi.


----------



## legritch (11 Août 2003)

Merci Karl, Oizo et Krystof. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_P.S. : Krystof, je suis passé pas loin du claquage de neurone avec ton post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faut faire attention avec la canicule qu'on a en ce moment. Ça chauffe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> Merci Karl, Oizo et Krystof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tout à fait d'accord avec toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il s'agit d'un individu dont les oeuvres ne sont pas à mettre entre toutes les mains


----------



## bebert (11 Août 2003)

Bon anniversaire à Bouillabaisse, Prerima et Legritch !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire à Bouillabaisse, Prerima et Legritch !



t'as obtenu un prix de gros


----------



## legritch (11 Août 2003)

Merci Bebert


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Août 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> Tîdju!


C'était donc ça !


----------



## krystof (12 Août 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> Merci Karl, Oizo et Krystof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Désolé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'espère que ça ne t'a quand même pas gaché la journée.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2003)

Bon anniversaire à    *Prerima  * et    * Legritch *  !


----------



## prerima (12 Août 2003)

Merci à Krystof, Vieux Raleur, legritch, GlobalCut, anntraxh, barbarella, Dark Templar, bonpat, DocEvil, Oizo, ginette 107, WebOlivier, MiniMe, KARL40, bebert et oupsy !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et un merci tout particulier à macelene pour son très joli poème  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et avant de repartir, bon anniversaire à legritch !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2003)

Bon anniversaire, *legritch* !

_P.S. : Merci au concepteur de ce thread, quel bonheur de pouvoir enfin faire court..._


----------



## legritch (12 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'était donc ça !


Hmmm... Après mûres réflexions (mon neurone, toujours mon neurone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) je pense que c'était plutôt *Oufti*


----------



## legritch (12 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Désolé
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Penses-tu, le fait de n'avoir qu'un neurone permet une meilleure ventilation... En 1 minute il était froid


----------



## legritch (12 Août 2003)

Merci Oupsy,
Merci Prerima,
Merci  *Doc* et félicitations pour  _Le bel Argentin_, très chouette, à quand le grand roman sur papier?


----------



## barbarella (15 Août 2003)

*Août* 

PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.

Bon anniversaire PetIrix


----------



## anntraxh (15 Août 2003)

très bon anniversaire, PetIrix, et bonnes vacances à toi !


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Août 2003)

Joyaux anniversaire PetIrix en ce jour saint.

C'est cool un jour férié rien que pour toi.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2003)

Et voilà la quatrième dizaine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon zanniversaire PetIrix


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2003)

Joyeux zanniversaire, joyeux zanniversaire, joyeux zanniver... Heurg. Je reviens...


----------



## Oizo (15 Août 2003)

*Bon anniversaire, PetIrix !*


----------



## legritch (15 Août 2003)

Bon anniversaire PetIrix!


----------



## KARL40 (15 Août 2003)

Faisons simple mais concis : joyeux anniversaire PetIrix ....


----------



## ginette107 (15 Août 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire PetIrix!


idem


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2003)

*<font color="purple">Bonne Annif' PetIrix !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et que tous tes voeux se réalisent ! </font>*


----------



## tomtom (16 Août 2003)

Soyeux Anniversaire PetIrix


----------



## Philito (16 Août 2003)

Ben c'est cool son annif le 15 aout, congé !!!!

Bon annif petitIrix !!!!


----------



## prerima (16 Août 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire  PetIrix  !


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Août 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire  PetIrix


----------



## mad'doc (16 Août 2003)

Bon anniversaire PetIrix !!!!
(Ca me fait penser que je ne me suis pas mis sur la liste !)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958. Photo
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]


*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.

Voilà, maintenant, j'y suis


----------



## prerima (16 Août 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire mad'doc !


----------



## mad'doc (16 Août 2003)

Merci


----------



## jpmiss (16 Août 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire mad'doc !



prerima je suis confus d'avoir raté ta date d'anniversaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais bon anniversaire qd meme avec un peu de retard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et bon anniversaire aussi a mad'doc et Legritch avec un tout petit peu moins de retard (je fais un prix de groupe ce soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## jpmiss (16 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est cool son annif le 15 aout, congé !!!!
> 
> Bon annif petitIrix !!!!



C'est mieux d'avoir son annif la veille d'un jour ferier: on peu faire la teuf jusqu'a pas d'heure et la grasse mat' le lendemin


----------



## mad'doc (16 Août 2003)

Oui, mais l'avantage d'être né en Juillet ou Août, c'est que ça tombe généralement pendant les vacances. Donc on peut faire la teuf la veille, le jour, le lendemain et même + (si on tient  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## jpmiss (16 Août 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais l'avantage d'être né en Juillet ou Août, c'est que ça tombe généralement pendant les vacances. Donc on peut faire la teuf la veille, le jour, le lendemain et même + (si on tient
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je prend jamais mes vacances en juillet/aout. Plutot Mai/juin et septembre/octobre. Y'a moins de monde et c'est moins cher


----------



## prerima (16 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> prerima je suis confus d'avoir raté ta date d'anniversaire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci jpmiss ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2003)

Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973

Bon anniversaire Mad'doc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pardonnes mon retard, mais ton encre est à peine sèche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










bonne route vers les 40


----------



## mad'doc (16 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973
> 
> Bon anniversaire Mad'doc
> 
> ...


C'est vrai que je n'ai mis cette date que le 15 août après minuit, soit le 16 !!!
Merci.


----------



## mad'doc (16 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et bon anniversaire aussi a mad'doc et Legritch avec un tout petit peu moins de retard (je fais un prix de groupe ce soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci !


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

Avec un peu de retard : bon anniversaire mad'doc.
Il reste quelque chose à boire


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Août 2003)

Pour rappel, on est tranquille pour 10 jours, le temps de refaire le stock de boisson que vieux raleur et krystof ont encore vidé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958. Photo
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]


*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.


----------



## KARL40 (18 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Avec un peu de retard : bon anniversaire mad'doc.
> Il reste quelque chose à boire



Je suis fatigué aujourd'hui ... Cela me convient tout à fait ce que tu as écrit !


----------



## krystof (18 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pour rappel, on est tranquille pour 10 jours, le temps de refaire le stock de boisson que vieux raleur et krystof ont encore vidé



Je ne vois pas du tout ce que je viens faire ici.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas du tout ce que je viens faire ici.



t'as raison, on s'casse boire un coup


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> t'as raison, on s'casse boire un coup



Enfin une bonne nouvelle.


----------



## sesame (19 Août 2003)

moi c'est juillet...


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est juillet...



C'est un peu tard. Tu repasseras l'année prochaine.


----------



## sesame (20 Août 2003)

Je n'attendais pas d'effusions, c'était juste pour dire quelque chose !

Comme vous faites.

VOus appelez ça flooder je crois.

J'apprends vite !!


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958. Photo
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]


*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Août 2003)

on dirait que j'arrive après la fête   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  : 8 mai 1965


----------



## PetIrix (22 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *Août*
> 
> PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
> 
> Bon anniversaire PetIrix



MERCI A TOUS ET TOUTES.

N'ai pas répondu tout de suite.
Pas goujat, mais en vacances.

Donc en retard, je souhaite également un bon anniversaire à mon voisin de couveuse, et pour reprendre Bénabar :

Bon anniversaire, petit trentenaire.


----------



## mad'doc (26 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> MERCI A TOUS ET TOUTES.
> 
> N'ai pas répondu tout de suite.
> Pas goujat, mais en vacances.
> ...


Merci !!!


----------



## PetIrix (26 Août 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Merci !!!



Tiens! pas vu qu'tétais d'Normandie.
Haute ou Basse ?


----------



## mad'doc (26 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Tiens! pas vu qu'tétais d'Normandie.
> Haute ou Basse ?


Haute... dans l'Eure pour être un peu plus précis.
Et toi ?


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Août 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Et toi ?


Paris la capitale, c'est écrit dessus (comme le 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## mad'doc (26 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Paris la capitale, c'est écrit dessus













Toujours pas vu où...


----------



## krystof (26 Août 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas vu où...



Elatipac al Sirap  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En verlant.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Elatipac al Sirap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est un défaut de sobriété


----------



## mad'doc (26 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Elatipac al Sirap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comme quoi avec la trentaine, on ne percute plus comme avant, snif !


----------



## krystof (26 Août 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> snif !



Coc


----------



## PetIrix (26 Août 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Haute... dans l'Eure pour être un peu plus précis.
> Et toi ?




Pas Paris même mais banlieue.
Mais j'ai une maison de campagne dans l'Orne à 20 bornes de l'Aigle!


----------



## PetIrix (26 Août 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi avec la trentaine, on ne percute plus comme avant, snif !



A 20 ans, je ne percutais pas non plus !


----------



## krystof (26 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> A 20 ans, je ne percutais pas non plus !



L'avenir s'annonce plein d'espoir.


----------



## PetIrix (27 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> L'avenir s'annonce plein d'espoir.



J'l'arêterais vers 40


----------



## Philito (27 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> J'l'arêterais vers 40



Petit Irix, je sais qu'il n'y a plus d'ultraFlood, et pas beaucoup de gens pour jouer à la queue leu leu... et je sais ce que c'est d'être juste en dessous d'une des barres pour changer son état sur les forums (oui tu vas être major) faut qu'on y arrive le plus vite possible et puis on se demande pourquoi on l'a fait....?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais créé toi un sujet, "je veux être MAJOR ce soir sinon rien" et poste 25 messages d'une lettre, je ne crois pas q'un modo te dira quelque chose !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




déjà que le bar est vide.....


----------



## PetIrix (27 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Petit Irix, je sais qu'il n'y a plus d'ultraFlood, et pas beaucoup de gens pour jouer à la queue leu leu... et je sais ce que c'est d'être juste en dessous d'une des barres pour changer son état sur les forums (oui tu vas être major) faut qu'on y arrive le plus vite possible et puis on se demande pourquoi on l'a fait....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




D'ordinaire je ne suis pas susceptible, mais j'ai la désagréable impression ces derniers jours de me prendre plein de baffes!
Agacerais-je plein de monde ?
Ou je me fais des idées?

Le compteur m'est égal!
Je cherche du consistant et personne ne veut m'en donner.

Et pour la queue leu leu, je ne le fréquente pas plus que d'autres.
En plus ça rame trop sur ce thread!


----------



## Philito (27 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> D'ordinaire je ne suis pas susceptible, mais j'ai la désagréable impression ces derniers jours de me prendre plein de baffes!
> Agacerais-je plein de monde ?
> Ou je me fais des idées?
> 
> ...



Il me semble que tu postes désespérement partout pour arriver à 1000, t'es premier posteur du bar des dernières 24h dans la page communauté

fais toi un sujet, et il me semble qu'avant septembre, le seul truc consistant qu'il y a au bar ce sera: Diesel ou Essence.... (même moi j'ai posté là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Et oui, ton sujet s'est noyé et personne n'a voulu y répondre.... , je suis en heures sup', mais je voulais prendre la peine de te répondre.... voilà, désolé, si je ne suis pas là ensuite.... c'est que je suis rentré....

et sans rancune, demain tu seras major  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne soirée !!!!


----------



## PetIrix (27 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que tu postes désespérement partout pour arriver à 1000, t'es premier posteur du bar des dernières 24h dans la page communauté
> 
> fais toi un sujet, et il me semble qu'avant septembre, le seul truc consistant qu'il y a au bar ce sera: Diesel ou Essence.... (même moi j'ai posté là
> 
> ...



Je poste en pirate!
Accès restreint à Internet. (administrateur de mes *¤£&amp;#@*!!)

Donc quand j'ai l'opportunité, pour un très bref instant, je tente de poster un max.
Quand on est surveillé et bridé, tu ne peux pas savoir l'horreur que c'est de devoir attendre une réponse!!!

Allez A+
Et bonne soirée.


----------



## barbarella (29 Août 2003)

*Août* 

Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.

Bon anniversaire Niconemo


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Août 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2003)

34, il y est enfin arrivé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bravo et bon anniversaire Nicomeno


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> 34,
















Essaie encore


----------



## anntraxh (29 Août 2003)

Hello, Niconemo, joyeux anniversaire à toi !


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *Août*
> 
> Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
> 
> Bon anniversaire Niconemo



Tout pareil


----------



## krystof (29 Août 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire Niconemo.


----------



## Philito (29 Août 2003)

Joyeux annif' Niconemo !!!!!!


----------



## KARL40 (29 Août 2003)

Cher Niconemo,

Joyeux Anniversaire !


----------



## PetIrix (29 Août 2003)

Tu as bien choisi ton jour pour être pluvieux!
En tout cas c'est le temps sur Panam!

Bon anniversaire.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2003)

Zoyeux z'anniverzaire  Niconemo !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un rayon de soleil vient d'apparaître pour toi, ici !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> Zoyeux z'anniverzaire  Niconemo !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_et pour moi, q'dale_


----------



## Oizo (30 Août 2003)

*Joyeux anniversaire Niconemo !*


----------



## bouilla (30 Août 2003)

hola ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci  *beaucoup* a tous   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vraiment confus de ne pas avoir été là le jour de mon anniversaire (c'est un comble! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) je rentre aujourd'hui de vacances !

alors un GRAND merci encore, et un joyeux anniversaire a ceux qui ont suivi le mien


----------



## mad'doc (30 Août 2003)

Bon anniversaire Niconemo !


----------



## mad'doc (30 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai une maison de campagne dans l'Orne à 20 bornes de l'Aigle!



Où ça exactement ?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Août 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux anniversaire Niconemo !*



Pareil


----------



## macelene (30 Août 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux anniversaire Niconemo !*



tout pareil et puis souvenirs à touts ceux que j'ai loupé pendant les vacances


----------



## anntraxh (30 Août 2003)

*Août* 
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

BON ANNIVERSAIRE, Philito !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2003)

Bon zanniversaire, Philito 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pas trop dur les 23 d'avant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu verras, on s'y fait


----------



## barbarella (30 Août 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire Philito


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Août 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire philito. 




_Je me suis dit que pour t'habituer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Oizo (30 Août 2003)

*Joyeux Anniversaire Philito !*


----------



## MackZeKnife (30 Août 2003)

happy birthday Philito


----------



## mad'doc (31 Août 2003)

Bon anniversaire Philito.


----------



## krystof (31 Août 2003)

Bon anniversaire Philito.


----------



## DJANGO (1 Septembre 2003)

gna, gna, gna...

Finn, tu connais la suite...


----------



## macelene (2 Septembre 2003)

Pour rappel, on est tranquille pour 12 jours, le temps de refaire le stock de boisson que vieux raleur et krystof ont encore vidé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 dixit Dark

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958. Photo
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]


*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.

*voilà de quoi reprendre le fil des ans à souhaiter, Krystof va devoir recharger sa cave pour tous nous recevoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## krystof (2 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pour rappel, on est tranquille pour 12 jours, le temps de refaire le stock de boisson que vieux raleur et krystof ont encore vidé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne vois pas ce que je viens faire dans cette histoire.


----------



## macelene (9 Septembre 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958. Photo
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]


*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.

*remontée essentielle de trhead, pour ne pas oublier



*


----------



## anntraxh (9 Septembre 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]


*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963. 



_





 tu avais perdu l'Amok, macelene ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## tomtom (9 Septembre 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]


*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973. sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## macelene (9 Septembre 2003)

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973. sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.


*il est vraiment super craquant ce Tomtom et en plus grand il se fait aussi*


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Septembre 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife, le 8 mai 1965.

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]


*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973. sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.  

_et hop..._


----------



## barbarella (10 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> _et hop..._



Et re...


----------



## macelene (14 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et re...


et re c pour bientôt


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Septembre 2003)

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

ton cadeau est  ici


----------



## kamkil (14 Septembre 2003)

Zut, pris de court 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon anniversaire krystof


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire au seul représentant du mois de septembre ('faut toujours qu'il fasse son interessant celui là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (14 Septembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire, pour ton cadeau choisis :


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2003)

Bon zanniversaire au 'tof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_à l'attention de barbarella: tu aurais pu quand même enlever l'étiquette_


----------



## macelene (14 Septembre 2003)

j'espère ne pas m'être trompée sur le nombre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon anniv Krystof


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2003)

Je te souhaite un très heureux anniversaire, Christophe.

Puisque tout semble s'être bien passé pour toi, j'espère te retrouver au plus vite dans ces pages... et ailleurs.
Prends soin de toi. Je veille au grain.

Amitiés,
Xavier.


----------



## iMax (14 Septembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire Krystof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pense à revenir ici, tes cadeaux t'attendent:











Allez, "Take Care of You" comme ils disent de l'autre coté de l'atlantique.


----------



## Alex666 (15 Septembre 2003)

happy birthday Krystof  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





j'en profite pour actualiser la page des annivs

Janvier
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

Février
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

Mars
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

Avril
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt )
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà.

Mai
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife, le 8 mai 1965.

Juin
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

Juillet
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

Août
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

Septembre
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

Octobre
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ ]


Novembre
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973. sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

Décembre
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.

et hop...


----------



## Oizo (15 Septembre 2003)

*Joyeux Anniversaire Krystof !*


----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux Anniversaire Krystof !*



pas mieux


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Septembre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire Krystof


----------



## toph (15 Septembre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire Kristotoph , euh non *Kristof*





Et actualisons ,

Janvier
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

Février
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

Mars
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.
Toph, le 28 Mars 1968.

Avril
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt )
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà.

Mai
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife, le 8 mai 1965.

Juin
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

Juillet
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

Août
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

Septembre
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

Octobre
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ ]


Novembre
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973. sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

Décembre
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux Anniversaire Krystof !*



Joyeux anniversaire avec un peu de retard !


----------



## UltraFloodeur (16 Septembre 2003)

Bon anniv' (et désolé pour le retard)


----------



## krystof (23 Septembre 2003)

Bah merci à toutes et à tous.
Ça fait plaisir.


----------



## PetIrix (23 Septembre 2003)

Aïe aïe aïe
Complètement oublié.

Que puis je faire pour me faire pardonner ?
Allez, la prochaine tournée, c'est pour moi!!!


----------



## krystof (23 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Que puis je faire pour me faire pardonner ?



Viens voir ici...ZIP


----------



## macelene (29 Septembre 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958. Photo
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]


*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.

*allez, pour se souvenir  *


----------



## iMax (29 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Janvier*
> Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.
> 
> *Février*
> ...



Très bonne initiative...


----------



## MackZeKnife (29 Septembre 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958. Photo
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]


*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.

*  faut tout faire ici, même se re-rajouter *


----------



## macelene (29 Septembre 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958. Photo
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]


*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.

*  faut tout faire ici, même se re-rajouter *








oui mais je crois que la liste n'était pas bien citée, alors voilà, tout est rentré dans l'ordre, et pardon Mackzeknife


----------



## nato kino (29 Septembre 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958. Photo
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]


*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.


----------



## macelene (29 Septembre 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958. Photo
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]


*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.

"En Avril, ne te découvre pas d'un fil"   
bienvenue, Nato Kino


----------



## KARL40 (29 Septembre 2003)

C'était donc cela que j'entendais au loin ... 





Avec un "peu" de retard, joyeux anniversaire krystof


----------



## krystof (30 Septembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Avec un "peu" de retard, joyeux anniversaire krystof



Merci bien mon brave. Et vive le rock.


----------



## anntraxh (1 Octobre 2003)

et  hop ! ... Bon anniversaire, Macmarco !!!


----------



## barbarella (1 Octobre 2003)




----------



## macelene (1 Octobre 2003)

Salut Macmarco, tu est juste derrière Monica 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, ne mange pas tout le gateau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, tu nous en laisse.
Belle journée à toi.


----------



## tomtom (1 Octobre 2003)

baunanivèrsère Macmarco


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2003)

Zoyeux Zanniversaire Macmarco


----------



## bebert (1 Octobre 2003)

Une bougie de plus pour Macmarco !


----------



## krystof (1 Octobre 2003)

Happy birthday Macmarco.


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2003)

Macmarco, on t'attend avec *Monica* pour arroser ça, traine pas trop dans la salle de bain...!!


----------



## Luc G (1 Octobre 2003)

Bon anniversaire, MacMarco


----------



## mad'doc (1 Octobre 2003)

Bon anniversaire, Macmarco !!!


----------



## PetIrix (1 Octobre 2003)

Joyeux z'anniversaiiiire,
Joyeux z'anniversaiiiire,
Joyeux z'anniversaiiiiiiire, Macmarcooooooo
Joyeux z'anniversiiiiiiiiiiire .....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire, Macmarco


----------



## Philito (1 Octobre 2003)

Feliz cumple pues...

Hapy Birthday

Joyeux z'annif'....

Gelukig verjaardag


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2003)

Mille fois merci à tous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Wahouu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca fait chaud au coeur !










Merci les amis !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Mille fois merci à tous !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et mon petit doigt me dit que tu vas recommencer l'année prochaine...


----------



## Oizo (2 Octobre 2003)

*Zoyeux anniversaire Macmarco !*


----------



## macmarco (2 Octobre 2003)

Merci Oizo !


----------



## KARL40 (2 Octobre 2003)

Quoi ? Un anniversaire et je ne suis pas invité !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Happy Birthday macmarco


----------



## macmarco (2 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? Un anniversaire et je ne suis pas invité !!



Si, si, bien sûr ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Happy Birthday macmarco



Allez ! Champagne !






Et puis...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Allez ! Champagne !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je te rappelle que krystof est en convalescence...


----------



## macmarco (2 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> je te rappelle que krystof est en convalescence...



_*Oups !!!*_










Râââhhh c'est ballot !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Désol_*HIPS*_é !


----------



## krystof (2 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> je te rappelle que krystof est en convalescence...



Justement, c'est double ration.


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Octobre 2003)

Macmarco, on ne se connait pas mais puisque tu lances les invits  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 je trinque volontiers à tes 35 automnes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Joyeux anniversaire


----------



## macmarco (2 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Justement, c'est double ration.



Ah oui, pour tuer les microb' ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Ben alors, compte sur moi pour t'aider à te rétablir !


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

Au cas ou il n'y aurait pas assez :


----------



## macmarco (2 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Macmarco, on ne se connait pas mais puisque tu lances les invits
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci, merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et sois le bienvenu !


----------



## macmarco (2 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Au cas ou il n'y aurait pas assez :



Bonne idée !


----------



## krystof (2 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, pour tuer les microb' !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est beau la solidarité autour d'une bouteille.


----------



## macelene (3 Octobre 2003)

pour ne pas l'oublier  

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958. Photo
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]


*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.


----------



## anntraxh (3 Octobre 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958. 
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]


*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.






 merci macelene ...   _Mais tu en veux à Amok ??? _


----------



## macelene (3 Octobre 2003)

pardon Anntraxh, je ne sais pas comment je fais pour l'oublier, 

*mais heureusement, tu veilles au grain !!!*


----------



## nato kino (3 Octobre 2003)

Et quel grain !! Un naevus de toute beauté !!


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Octobre 2003)

bon avant que j'oublie (c'est demain en fait) bon anniversaire au jeune Mackie


----------



## PetIrix (3 Octobre 2003)

Je ne bosse pas le WE.
Donc en avance :

Bon anniversaire.


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je ne bosse pas le WE.
> Donc en avance :
> 
> Bon anniversaire.



s'accouder au bar, t'appelles ca du boulot ?


----------



## PetIrix (3 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> s'accouder au bar, t'appelles ca du boulot ?



Tant que mon patron me fera croire que je suis beaucoup payé, je lui ferai croire que j'ai beaucoup travaillé !


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Tant que mon patron me fera croire que je suis beaucoup payé, je lui ferai croire que j'ai beaucoup travaillé !














 je l'aime beaucoup celle-là


----------



## mad'doc (4 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Tant que mon patron me fera croire que je suis beaucoup payé, je lui ferai croire que j'ai beaucoup travaillé !


EXCELLENT !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Au passage, BON ANNIVERSAIRE Macinside !!!


----------



## macelene (4 Octobre 2003)

c'est le jour de l'anniversaire de mackie , je crois.
Il y avait un cadeau pour toi  ICI de la part de Tomtom








bon 22 printemps


----------



## Luc G (4 Octobre 2003)

"Joyeux" anniversaire, Mackie.

(Vu que le jour de fête commence à peine, il doit encore être en état de comprendre ce qu'il lit, ce soir, c'est moins sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## macmarco (4 Octobre 2003)

Joailleux zaniversère maquie !


----------



## anntraxh (4 Octobre 2003)

Bon anniversaire , Macinside !!!


----------



## bebert (4 Octobre 2003)

*BONE ANIVAIRSÈRE MACKIE !!!*


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Octobre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire Mackie


----------



## Oizo (4 Octobre 2003)

*Joiyeu Anyverrsèrre Mackie !*


----------



## krystof (4 Octobre 2003)

Bon anniversaire mon petit.


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Octobre 2003)

Et un joyeux anniversaire au mackie :


----------



## Alex666 (4 Octobre 2003)

bon anniversaire mackie !

et pour se rappeler des autres ...


Janvier
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

Février
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

Mars
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

Avril
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt )
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà.
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

Mai
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

Juin
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

Juillet
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

Août
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

Septembre
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

Octobre
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ ]
CECILE mon amour le 30 octobre 1977


Novembre
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 Novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

Décembre
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## barbarella (4 Octobre 2003)

Joyeux


----------



## barbarella (4 Octobre 2003)

anniversaire


----------



## barbarella (4 Octobre 2003)

Mackie


----------



## barbarella (4 Octobre 2003)




----------



## bebert (4 Octobre 2003)




----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> "Joyeux" anniversaire, Mackie.
> 
> (Vu que le jour de fête commence à peine, il doit encore être en état de comprendre ce qu'il lit, ce soir, c'est moins sûr
> 
> ...



ben oui c'est aujourd'hui


----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire , Macinside !!!








 soif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :smack:


----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire mon petit.



je l'ai avec celui sur l'orthographe et la grammaire


----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et un joyeux anniversaire au mackie :



on vois pas


----------



## krystof (4 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai avec celui sur l'orthographe et la grammaire



Tu n'as plus qu'à lire alors.


----------



## KARL40 (4 Octobre 2003)

Pour ton anniversaire, sobre tu devras rester !

Happy Birthday Mackie !


----------



## macelene (7 Octobre 2003)

Je me dois de faire remonter le taradadaderidera de Anntraxh, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et pour cause  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, c'est un grand jour .


*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958. 
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]


*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Octobre 2003)

Bonne idée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et bon anniversaire Madame Anne


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Octobre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire AnnTraxh


----------



## macelene (7 Octobre 2003)

viendra l' odeur des fleurs d' oranger et l' hiver avec.
On les gardes sous un globe, on couronne les mariées, on en fait des parfums, on l' offre aux personnes que l'on aime.
*Joyeux anniversaire Ann, e bella la vita*


----------



## mad'doc (7 Octobre 2003)

Bon anniversaire anntraxh


----------



## Luc G (7 Octobre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire anntraxh



Pas mieux


----------



## macmarco (7 Octobre 2003)




----------



## nato kino (7 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> viendra l' odeur des fleurs d' oranger et l' hiver avec.
> On les gardes sous un globe, on couronne les mariées, on en fait des parfums, on l' offre aux personnes que l'on aime.
> *Joyeux anniversaire Ann, e bella la vita*



Pas mieux !!

Tout plein de bizzzzzzz Anne !!


----------



## barbarella (7 Octobre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire anntraxh et bonne continuation pour ton site


----------



## anntraxh (7 Octobre 2003)

merci à toutes et tous, merci pour ces mots gentils et pour ces images











 merci !


----------



## bebert (7 Octobre 2003)

Bon anniversaire anntraxh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS : Tidju ! Y'en a qui se sont levé tôt (ou couché tard) pour te souhaiter ton anniversaire !


----------



## benjamin (7 Octobre 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958. 
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]


*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


J'étais persuadé d'avoir mis le mien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ouf, de justesse.
Bon aniv', anntraxh


----------



## Foguenne (7 Octobre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire.


----------



## tomtom (7 Octobre 2003)




----------



## cux221 (7 Octobre 2003)

longtemps que je suis pas venu ici moi.
Bon, ben moi c'est le 12 novembre 1980.


----------



## Oizo (7 Octobre 2003)

*Joyeux Anniversaire Anntraxh !*


----------



## krystof (7 Octobre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire anntraxh



Pareillement.


----------



## KARL40 (7 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pareillement.



Pas mieux !

Et que cette année ne soit pas qu'un nombre pour toi


----------



## nato kino (7 Octobre 2003)

Il était temps Benjamin... Encore un peu et on allait devoir encore attendre un an !!


----------



## Philito (7 Octobre 2003)

Ohhhh

Joyeux Anniversaire Anne !!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, suffit de descendre la rue et.....






[Impossible de trouver une image de croustillons tartare avec des bougies, mais impossible quoi....]


----------



## Spyro (7 Octobre 2003)

Bon euh toi t'as déjà eu un Schtroumpf, ça va faire des jaloux, mais tant pis


----------



## anntraxh (8 Octobre 2003)

pour MackZeKnife, Globalcut, macelene, mad'doc, Luc G, macmarco, nato-kino, barbarella, bebert, benjamin, Foguenne, tomtom, Oizo, krystof, KARL40, Philito, Spyro , Roberto, Finn ... et tous les autres qui se sont manifestés par mails ou mp, merci à tous !!!


----------



## barbarella (8 Octobre 2003)

Tiens anntrahx, on va pas boire sec quand même 






 A la tienne


----------



## macmarco (8 Octobre 2003)

Ah ben c'est malin ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ca m'fait envie tout ça maintenant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pfff !


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

BON ANNIVERSAIRE @NNE






Je ne savais plus si tu en avais ...






Et j'espère que ça te plaira.


----------



## Alex666 (8 Octobre 2003)

au risque de se répèter, bon anniversaire  Anntraxh nos voeux les + sinceres mon grand


----------



## anntraxh (8 Octobre 2003)

merci, PetIrix et Alex666 !


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2003)

* JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE BENJAMIN !!! *


----------



## tomtom (13 Octobre 2003)

Joyeux Benjanniversaire


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Octobre 2003)

Bon anniversaire Benjamin


----------



## PetIrix (13 Octobre 2003)

Très bon anniversaire.


----------



## Luc G (13 Octobre 2003)

Bon sang, mais c'est bien sûr, bon anniversaire benjamin


----------



## Philito (13 Octobre 2003)

OOOhhhh le webmaster de macGé !!!!   Bon anniversaire, mes voeux les plus sincères... lalalalalaaaaaaa.... lalala.

Joyeux Annif !!!


----------



## benjamin (13 Octobre 2003)

Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[mode je-ne-décroche-pas]
Vivement la mise à jour qui affichera les anniversaires sur la page d'accueil.
[/mode je-ne-décroche-pas]
C'est pour bientôt, en plus.


----------



## Foguenne (13 Octobre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire.


----------



## krystof (13 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire.



Pas mieux.


----------



## Alex666 (13 Octobre 2003)

bon anniversaire Benjamin !

et pour se rappeler des autres ...


Janvier
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

Février
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

Mars
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

Avril
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt )
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà.
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

Mai
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

Juin
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

Juillet
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

Août
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

Septembre
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

Octobre
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
Benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ ]
CECILE mon amour le 30 octobre 1977


Novembre
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 Novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

Décembre
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## barbarella (13 Octobre 2003)




----------



## bebert (13 Octobre 2003)

Bon anniversaire Benjamin !


----------



## maousse (13 Octobre 2003)

Janvier
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

Février
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

Mars
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

Avril
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt )
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà.
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

Mai
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

Juin
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

Juillet
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

Août
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

Septembre
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

Octobre
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
Benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ ]
CECILE mon amour le 30 octobre 1977


Novembre
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 Novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

Décembre
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


_m'en voudrez pas, je me rajoute juste à temps..._














bon anniversaire benjamin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Spyro (13 Octobre 2003)

Et il a même des Schtroumpfs dans son fan club, la preuve:





Pareil que la Schtroumpfette


----------



## Oizo (13 Octobre 2003)

_*Joyeux anniversaire Benjamin !*_


----------



## macmarco (13 Octobre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire Benjamin !


----------



## macelene (14 Octobre 2003)

*pour les garçons *  







 c'est 22 bougies comme ça qu' il te faut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*bon Anniversaire Benjamin*


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2003)

Je vois que tu gardes ton humour, macelene !


----------



## mad'doc (14 Octobre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire Benjamin !


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2003)

* JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE MAOUSSE !!! * 









_C'était moins une dis donc !!_


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> * JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE MAOUSSE !!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ben oui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Joyeux anniversaire alors !


----------



## Foguenne (14 Octobre 2003)

Semaine chargéé pour les anniversaires.
Joyeux annniversaire Maousse.
Une petite maousse s'impose.


----------



## anntraxh (14 Octobre 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
Cecile son amour le 30 octobre 1977



*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.

Bon anniversaire , Maousse et Benjamin (que j'ai honteusement oublié, hier ...) !


----------



## barbarella (14 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Semaine chargéé pour les anniversaires.
> Joyeux annniversaire Maousse.
> Une petite maousse s'impose.



Pour accompagner la bière 






Bon anniversaire


----------



## macelene (14 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> * JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE MAOUSSE !!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pourquoi moins une c'est aujourd'hui que maousse souffle ses 
*23 bougies sur un gros gâteau au chocolat !!!*


----------



## Luc G (14 Octobre 2003)

Bon anniversaire, Maousse.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi si on recherche maousse avec Google images, on trouve ... ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Alors prenons plutôt ça :



> Serge Gainsbourg
> Mickey maousse
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire MAOUSSE


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi moins une c'est aujourd'hui que maousse souffle ses
> *23 bougies sur un gros gâteau au chocolat !!!*


Ben vi, mais c'est hier qu'il s'est rajouté à la liste...


----------



## Oizo (14 Octobre 2003)

* Joyeux Anniversaire Maousse !   *


----------



## bebert (14 Octobre 2003)

Salut Maousse ! Bon anniversaire !


----------



## Alex666 (14 Octobre 2003)

bon je reposte les annivs car Anntraxh m'a virer le mien
snif snif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Janvier
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

Février
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

Mars
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

Avril
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt )
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà.
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

Mai
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

Juin
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

Juillet
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

Août
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

Septembre
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

Octobre
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ ]
Cecile son amour le 30 octobre 1977



Novembre
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

Décembre
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## Alex666 (14 Octobre 2003)

j'oubliait ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




happy birthday Maousse !


----------



## tomtom (14 Octobre 2003)

zoyeuzanivèrsair maousse


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Octobre 2003)

23 ans ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je te voyais plus vieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Profite bien de ta journée d'anniversaire


----------



## anntraxh (14 Octobre 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
Cecile son amour le 30 octobre 1977

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.

 _Désolée , Alex666, mais fichtre diantre , tu vires chaque fois les liens et la "mise en page" quand tu repostes cette liste ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## Alex666 (14 Octobre 2003)

> Désolée , Alex666, mais fichtre diantre , tu vires chaque fois les liens et la "mise en page" quand tu repostes cette liste ...



je suis désolé Anne ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'essayerai de plus le refaire... promis ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je croyais que c'etait personel et que tu me détestais


----------



## maousse (14 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> * JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE MAOUSSE !!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben oui !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Semaine chargéé pour les anniversaires.
> Joyeux annniversaire Maousse.
> Une petite maousse s'impose.


les longues soirées d'hiver sont fertiles, parait-il ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








			
				anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire , Maousse et Benjamin (que j'ai honteusement oublié, hier ...) !


merci pour lui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Pour accompagner la bière
> 
> 
> 
> ...


génial au p'tit dej' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi moins une c'est aujourd'hui que maousse souffle ses
> *23 bougies sur un gros gâteau au chocolat !!!*





			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire, Maousse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


je fais des petits... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire MAOUSSE





			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben vi, mais c'est hier qu'il s'est rajouté à la liste...


oui, j'aime les effusions spontanées 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








			
				Oizo a dit:
			
		

> * Joyeux Anniversaire Maousse !
> 
> *


*


			
				bebert a dit:
			
		


			Salut Maousse ! Bon anniversaire !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cliquez pour agrandir...




			
				Alex666 a dit:
			
		


			j'oubliait ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




happy birthday Maousse ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Cliquez pour agrandir...




			
				tomtom a dit:
			
		


			zoyeuzanivèrsair maousse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cliquez pour agrandir...




			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		


			23 ans ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je te voyais plus vieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Profite bien de ta journée d'anniversaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Cliquez pour agrandir...

C'est bon, ça commence par une grasse mat', c'est du tout bon ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (pourquoi, je fais vieux, sinon ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

merci tout le monde, je tâcherai de ne pas oublier le vôtre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (et puis, c'est pas si dur de forcer le destin, la preuve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )  *


----------



## tomtom (14 Octobre 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
Cecile son amour le 30 octobre 1977

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963. 


 j'avais disparus z'aussi


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
Cecile son amour le 30 octobre 1977

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963. 




[/QUOTE]




*Une petite remontée de la cave s' impose*


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Octobre 2003)

Oupsy, joyeux anniv'


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Octobre 2003)

Youpi, c'est l'anniversaire à oupsy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Joyeux anniversaire


----------



## macmarco (21 Octobre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire Oupsy !


----------



## Alex666 (21 Octobre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire Oupsy !


----------



## Foguenne (21 Octobre 2003)

Félicitations Oupsy!


----------



## barbarella (21 Octobre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire, et voici ton cadeau


----------



## tomtom (21 Octobre 2003)

Bon anniversaire Oupsy


----------



## bonpat (21 Octobre 2003)

_L'est où Oupsy ?_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2003)

...merveilleux anniversaire Oupsy !


----------



## anntraxh (21 Octobre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire, Oupsy !


----------



## Luc G (21 Octobre 2003)

Bon anniversaire, Oupsy


----------



## Oizo (21 Octobre 2003)

*Joyeux Anniversaire Oupsy !*


----------



## macelene (21 Octobre 2003)

*C'est ton anniversaire OUPSY, allez un gros Bâ pour toi !!!*


----------



## Spyro (21 Octobre 2003)

NANIV' Oupsy !!



			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

>



C'est quoi cette boule de poils à 2 têtes ? un chat de Lerne ?


----------



## bebert (21 Octobre 2003)

Bon anniversaire Oupsy !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais au fait ? L'est où Oupsy ???


----------



## krystof (21 Octobre 2003)

Chat alors ! Bon anniversaire Oupsy.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Octobre 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> _L'est où Oupsy ?_



bonpat, libère Oupsy !!!


----------



## krystof (21 Octobre 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> _L'est où Oupsy ?_



[mode=GlobalCut on]  _Dans ton ©_    [/GlobalCut off]


----------



## bebert (21 Octobre 2003)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cette boule de poils à 2 têtes ?



Normal, ce sont des chats siamois ! Arf !!!


----------



## gribouille (22 Octobre 2003)

Bon et une MàJ, une 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]



 _* gribouille *_ 





 , le 24 octobre 1976
Cecile son amour à oupsy le 30 octobre 1977

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## macmarco (22 Octobre 2003)

Aaaaaahhh !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Dans les temps, Gribouille !


----------



## PetIrix (22 Octobre 2003)




----------



## macmarco (22 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

>



Euh... ça m'a l'air d'être pour un anniversaire de mariage, ça...


----------



## PetIrix (22 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Euh... ça m'a l'air d'être pour un anniversaire de mariage, ça...



Ouaip.
Posté trop vite.

Pas grave. Le gateau est bon.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Oupsy, joyeux anniv'





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Youpi, c'est l'anniversaire à oupsy
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire Oupsy !





			
				Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire Oupsy !





			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations Oupsy!





			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire, et voici ton cadeau


yes j'adore les chatons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Oupsy





			
				bonpat a dit:
			
		

> _L'est où Oupsy ?_


par ci, par là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...merveilleux anniversaire Oupsy !





			
				anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire, Oupsy !





			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire, Oupsy





			
				Oizo a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux Anniversaire Oupsy !*





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> *C'est ton anniversaire OUPSY, allez un gros Bâ pour toi !!!*





			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> NANIV' Oupsy !!





			
				bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Oupsy !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> Chat alors ! Bon anniversaire Oupsy.





			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

>




*merci à toutes et tous, vos pensées me touchent beaucoup beaucoup, merci du fond du coeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*







m'en vais répondre aux MP... ça déborde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'tâchererai de penser au vôtre aussi...  encore merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



à tout bient'!


----------



## mad'doc (22 Octobre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire, Oupsy


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2003)

... un peu plus et j'étais en retard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










mais le coeur y est:  *Joyeux anniversaire*





 et que cette année t'apporte tout le bonheur que tu peux souhaiter


----------



## nato kino (24 Octobre 2003)

*joyeux Naniversaire GRIBOUILLE*


----------



## Foguenne (24 Octobre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire Gribouille. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis en train de voir pour ton cadeau... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










A tout à l'heure...


----------



## anntraxh (24 Octobre 2003)

bonnanniv, Gribouille !!! bon gribouillage pour cette année de plus !


----------



## PetIrix (24 Octobre 2003)

Bon anniversaire Grib'


----------



## bebert (24 Octobre 2003)

* Bonaniversaireuuuuh, nos vux les plus sincèreuuuuuh !
MEUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHHH !!! *















PS : amitiés Gribouille !!!


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire 






 il est au chocolat


----------



## dude (24 Octobre 2003)

*   BONE ANNIVERSAIREUH GRIBOUILLE (on va pas le réveiller de si tot matin?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)*


----------



## bebert (24 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> il est au chocolat



Tu fais bien de préciser !


----------



## macelene (24 Octobre 2003)

*Tout simplement Joyeux Anniversaire !!! Gribouille  !!!*


----------



## Alex666 (25 Octobre 2003)

je vais etre original ...

[mode joyeux anniversaire on] Gribouille [/mode joyeux anniversaire off]


----------



## macmarco (25 Octobre 2003)




----------



## krystof (25 Octobre 2003)

Bon anniversaire Gribouille.

j'espère que ça te fera plaisir :


----------



## gribouille (25 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Gribouille.
> 
> j'espère que ça te fera plaisir :



oui oui super un texan au totem... on vas le manger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sluurp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




heuuu au fait, c'est pas Veejee qui a des origines texanes ?


----------



## gribouille (25 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmmmh je suis fan de chocolat... miam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 n'en donnez pas trop à Alèm, ça lui fait prendre du poids il parait


----------



## gribouille (25 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> *   BONE ANNIVERSAIREUH GRIBOUILLE (on va pas le réveiller de si tot matin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ui, à c't'heure là je dormais encore... du coup j'ai raté la livraison de mon Panther... il vas arriver vers 20h y m'ont dit chez TNT


----------



## gribouille (25 Octobre 2003)

Merci Foguenne pour le sujet Flood j'ai vus mais suis arrivé en retard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai tout lu, hi hi hi cété marrant... d'ailleurs je vais te piquer qquelques ressousrces du proc, mon cher ZAZA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quand même
.....si....
.....sisi.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 .......
..............bah si.... l'air de dire quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....... un brin koi .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.......


----------



## gribouille (25 Octobre 2003)

OUAAAIIIIIISSSSS FLLOOOOOOOOOODDDDD pleins de bougies partout......


----------



## gribouille (25 Octobre 2003)

....SSSHHHPLAAAFFFF.....


----------



## gribouille (25 Octobre 2003)

héhé ..." sshhhplaf" : t'as pas l'air gourdasse avec la chantilly et le framboisier dans la tronche zaza


----------



## gribouille (25 Octobre 2003)

Arico... tu veux arrêter de faire tremper ta prothèse dentaire dans ma Vodka-caramel.... c'est pas une bassine.... même si mon verre ressemble à un saladier avec 15 pailles dedans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













et pis le détartrage avec le caramel ça vas pas le faire à mon avis


----------



## gribouille (25 Octobre 2003)

c'est gentil de laisser un peut de gâteau au chien sous la table.......


----------



## gribouille (25 Octobre 2003)

ah c'est pas un chien ? c'est qui ? .... mackie ?


----------



## gribouille (25 Octobre 2003)

Mackie qu'est-ce tu fous la table ?


----------



## gribouille (25 Octobre 2003)

burp.... un gros bisou à tous pour cet anniv... merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







aller à boire pour tout le monde... "burp"


----------



## gribouille (25 Octobre 2003)

encore un tournée.... pour tout le monde.... çA Y EST MON PANTHER EST LÀ À CÔTÉ DE MOI..... merci pour le cadeau Apple....pas offert... mais à la bonne date


----------



## Luc G (26 Octobre 2003)

Bon anniversaire, Gribouille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment ça, je suis en retard


----------



## barbarella (31 Octobre 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
[image]http://www.macadsl.com/copicon/1/sm137.gif[/image]   _* gribouille *_   [image]http://www.macadsl.com/copicon/1/sm137.gif[/image] , le 24 octobre 1976
Cecile son amour à oupsy le 30 octobre 1977

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.  



Joyeux anniversaire Cécile


----------



## alèm (31 Octobre 2003)

Punaissssssssssssssse, Amok a 10 ans de plus que moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_je ne me souvenais plus de sa date..._


----------



## macmarco (31 Octobre 2003)

Oui, joyeux anniversaire Cécile ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_Euh... c'est qui Cécile ?
Elle est sur les forums ?..._


----------



## Alex666 (31 Octobre 2003)

nan cetait juste mon pense bete  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais jen ai pas eu besoin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors je mange avec elle demain et ça C VRAIMENT COOL

YESSSS YEEESSS YESSSSS


----------



## PetIrix (4 Novembre 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
[image]http://www.macadsl.com/copicon/1/sm137.gif[/image]   _* gribouille *_   [image]http://www.macadsl.com/copicon/1/sm137.gif[/image] , le 24 octobre 1976
Cecile son amour à oupsy le 30 octobre 1977

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.  



'tite remontée.
Il était un peu loin.


----------



## macelene (5 Novembre 2003)

*Tout d'abord:  TOMTOM,  Bon anniversaire, bon tout ce que tu veux, *













Je te fais des gros bisous .....


*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.






*Et on a du boulot pendant ce mois de Novembre....*
Il me semble que ce truc va rester en haut pour tout le mois......


----------



## anntraxh (5 Novembre 2003)

très bon anniversaire , tomtom !


----------



## bebert (5 Novembre 2003)

Salut tomtom et bon anniversaire !


----------



## PetIrix (5 Novembre 2003)

Dev'nu grand le ch'tiot.






Bon anniversaire, petit trentenaire ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire tomtom


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2003)

Happy birthday tomtom


----------



## Luc G (5 Novembre 2003)

Félicitations au nouveau trentenaire


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Novembre 2003)

BonAnoufTomTom


----------



## krystof (5 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire.

P.S. : t'as pas changé.


----------



## Philito (5 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire.
> 
> P.S. : t'as pas changé.



ouaisssss.... MDR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







hey t'as trente ans gamin !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ben joyeuxzannif' de tout coeur !!!!!!!


----------



## lumai (5 Novembre 2003)

<font color="purple">Bon Anniversaiiiiireuuuuu
Mes voeux les plus sincèèèèèèreuuuux</font>


----------



## mad'doc (5 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire tomtom, bienvenue dans la trentaine


----------



## barbarella (5 Novembre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire tomtom


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2003)

Hello tomtom et bon Zanniversaire !


----------



## Nexka (5 Novembre 2003)

Bon anni Tomtom


----------



## tomtom (5 Novembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Tout d'abord:  TOMTOM,  Bon anniversaire, bon tout ce que tu veux, *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci hélène 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  (normalement, j'peux pas mais j'accèpte tes bisous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) 





			
				anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> très bon anniversaire , tomtom !


 
 Yeahhhhhhhh, un collector personnalisé de Flowie et Tigg Maig, c'est trop d'honneur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merci Anne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				bebert a dit:
			
		

> Salut tomtom et bon anniversaire !


 
 Merci M'sieur bebert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Dev'nu grand le ch'tiot.
> 
> Non, pas très grand
> 
> ...


 
  ... et le temps passe, d'hier en demain ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  J'ai cette chanson dans la tête depuis ce matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire tomtom



Wouf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Happy birthday tomtom



thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations au nouveau trentenaire


 
 J'ai trente ans, je suis vert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> BonAnoufTomTom


 
 Ultramerci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire.
> 
> P.S. : t'as pas changé.



  Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Tu m'as pas vu en vrais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )




			
				Philito a dit:
			
		

> hey t'as trente ans gamin !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Chilito 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> <font color="purple">Bon Anniversaiiiiireuuuuu
> Mes voeux les plus sincèèèèèèreuuuux</font>



Meeeeeercieuuuuuux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire tomtom



 Merci Barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Hello tomtom et bon Zanniversaire !


 
 Merci Fred 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon anni Tomtom


 
 Merci Nexka


----------



## Oizo (5 Novembre 2003)

*Joyeux Anniversaire tomtom !*


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2003)

_(J'ai reçu ma tablette hier seulement, je maîtrise pas encore... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peut mieux faire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_


----------



## tomtom (6 Novembre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux Anniversaire tomtom !*



 * Merci Oizo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## tomtom (6 Novembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> _(J'ai reçu ma tablette hier seulement, je maîtrise pas encore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Merci macmarco  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chuis gâté aujourd'hui


----------



## KARL40 (6 Novembre 2003)

Sonic anniversaire Tomtom


----------



## tomtom (6 Novembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Sonic anniversaire Tomtom



Merci Karl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_euh, 30, c'est encore 'youth' non? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Foguenne (6 Novembre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire TomTom.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Merci Karl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'inquiete.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Regarde Thurston Moore, il a peté les 40 il y'a deja quelques temps


----------



## KARL40 (6 Novembre 2003)

Sans compter ce bon vieil Iggy et autres Neil YOUNG.

Les meilleures années sont devant toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_J'en fait peut-être un peu trop là _


----------



## Spyro (6 Novembre 2003)

Schtroumpf anniversaire Tomtom






Pour l'année prochaine j'essaierai de le faire entièrement à la main


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2003)

Heureux anniversaire tom.


----------



## MackZeKnife (6 Novembre 2003)

C'est un bel âge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heureuse décennie


----------



## maousse (6 Novembre 2003)

bon anniversaire tomtom ! rien de plus, sinon, je trouve que les anniv, ça fait enterrement...


----------



## tomtom (6 Novembre 2003)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Schtroumpf anniversaire Tomtom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , t'es vraiment schtroumpf


----------



## tomtom (6 Novembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Heureux anniversaire tom.



Merci mon Dieu


----------



## tomtom (6 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> C'est un bel âge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci MZN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				maousse a dit:
			
		

> bon anniversaire tomtom !



Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				maousse a dit:
			
		

> rien de plus, sinon, je trouve que les anniv, ça fait enterrement...



Exactement


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Novembre 2003)

... Heureux anniversaire tomtom ! ... (avec 1 jour de retard ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...
ps : mes excuses à tout le monde ... je viens rarement dans ce thread et comme diraient certains ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), je ferais mieux d'y entrer plus souvent au lieu de m'amuser à peser des prostates et des zigounettes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'espère que le passage de tranche s'est bien déroulé !!!


----------



## Alex666 (6 Novembre 2003)

joyeux anniversaire Tomtom (en retard aussi je m'etait assoupi dsl arrf)

bienvenue chez les les 30nerfs tu verras ça rocks !


----------



## Philito (6 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> je viens rarement dans ce thread et comme diraient certains (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui et aussi certains disent que tu devrais terminer ton histoire au congo.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 plutot que de..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tidju©, hop à l'écritoire !!!!


----------



## tomtom (6 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Heureux anniversaire tomtom ! ... (avec 1 jour de retard !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Thebig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pas de problème pour le retard, tu es pardonné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, comment pourrais-je t'en vouloir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## tomtom (6 Novembre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> joyeux anniversaire Tomtom (en retard aussi je m'etait assoupi dsl arrf)



Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (rassure-moi, tu n'es pas narcoleptique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)



			
				Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> bienvenue chez les les 30nerfs tu verras ça rocks !



J'espère bien


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2003)

bon anniversaire ginette107 !!! tu as vu ? on est né le même jour !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2003)

Bonne anniversaire deep


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2003)

Bonne anniversaire ginette


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2003)

Bonne anniversaire deep &amp; ginette107


----------



## Balooners (7 Novembre 2003)

Janvier
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

Février
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

Mars  
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

Avril 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  )
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

Mai  
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

Juin  
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

Juillet 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

Août 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

Septembre
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

Octobre  
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [  ]





    gribouille    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , le 24 octobre 1976
Cecile son amour à oupsy le 30 octobre 1977

Novembre  
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

Décembre
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.  



Je me suis rajouté dans la liste le 5 juillet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Joyeux anni Deep


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2003)

Merci Global, merci Baloo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en cadeau j'ai demandé une formation sur les arts graphiques


----------



## Luc G (7 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire à deep et ginette.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vous faites l'apéro en commun ou séparément, que je m'organise.


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2003)

C'est une bonne idée ça, les anniversaires groupés ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Joyeux anniversaire Ginette ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Joyeux anniversaire Deep !


----------



## Oizo (7 Novembre 2003)

*Joyeux anniversaire Ginette et Joyeux anniversaire Deep !   *


----------



## Foguenne (7 Novembre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire Ginette et Deep.
Fêtez ça bien.


----------



## macelene (7 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire Ginette et Deep.
> Fêtez ça bien.










*Feliz compleanos   GINETTE 107 et  DEEP*


----------



## krystof (7 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire Deep 107 et Ginette.


----------



## PetIrix (7 Novembre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire à vous deux.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le temps passe.






N'en perdons pas une miette et allons trinquer.


----------



## bebert (7 Novembre 2003)

bon anni à ginette107, et bon versaire à deep ! Ben oui faut partager !


----------



## Alex666 (7 Novembre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire Ginette et Deep.


----------



## mad'doc (7 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire ginette107 !
Bon anniversaire à deep !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Novembre 2003)

Deep et Ginette ! Heureux anniversaire !!!


----------



## KARL40 (7 Novembre 2003)

Mais c'est tous les jours les anniversaires maintenant !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HAPPY BIRTHDAY Ginette107
HAPPY BIRTHDAY Deep

_Vous nous montrerez des photos du petit ?_


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Novembre 2003)

Tristes anniversaires à vous 2,  Deep et Ginette107  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 _ce thread est sympathique mais moutonnier : que ceux qui sont concernés et tombent sur ce message, lisent "joyeux" à la place de  "tristes" ... _


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Novembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est tous les jours les anniversaires maintenant !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



faudrait voir si GreenArrow est d'accord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(je suis pas sur du sobriquet Gigi, tu confirmes ? ) 
et puis bon anniv' tous les 2 Deep et Gigi


----------



## tomtom (8 Novembre 2003)

Très bons anniversaires Deep et Ginette


----------



## gribouille (8 Novembre 2003)

good anniversaires Deep et Ginette yeah too ...  _bruuupp !_


----------



## ginette107 (9 Novembre 2003)

petit coucou en passant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




merci à tous


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Novembre 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> petit coucou en passant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah bah on a failli attendre


----------



## anntraxh (9 Novembre 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
[image]http://www.macadsl.com/copicon/1/sm137.gif[/image]   _* gribouille *_   [image]http://www.macadsl.com/copicon/1/sm137.gif[/image] , le 24 octobre 1976
Cecile son amour à oupsy le 30 octobre 1977

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.  



_juste pour ne pas le laisser s'endormir ... _


----------



## barbarella (9 Novembre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire ginette, happy birthday deep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mieux vaut tard que jamais


----------



## anntraxh (10 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire, Jpmiss !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je te souhaite une année de plus pleine de voyages, de belles photos, de musique ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Novembre 2003)

Salut jpmiss ! ... et joyeux anniversaire et tout et tout !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...et un "Arrrfffff" d'honneur pour jpmiss !!!


----------



## tomtom (10 Novembre 2003)

ouaiiiis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , Joyeuzanniversaire jpmiss


----------



## macelene (10 Novembre 2003)

Allez, j' y vais de mon couplet:







*Feliz compleanos, senor Jpmiss, j'en passe et des meilleurs .....*










_fais nous encore de belles photos pour nous faire voyager._


----------



## Luc G (10 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire, jpmiss, et bonnes photos


----------



## barbarella (10 Novembre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire jpmiss


----------



## bebert (10 Novembre 2003)

Salut l'arffeux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon anniversaire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_PS : bon anniversaire mémé[/b]  _


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Novembre 2003)

Bon Anniversaire JPmiss


----------



## Oizo (10 Novembre 2003)

*Joyeux Anniversaire jpmiss !*


----------



## macmarco (10 Novembre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire jpmiss !


----------



## PetIrix (10 Novembre 2003)

Excellent anniversaire jpmiss.


----------



## krystof (10 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire jp.


----------



## Alex666 (10 Novembre 2003)

Jpmiss, bon anniv a toi


----------



## jpmiss (10 Novembre 2003)

Merci a tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS: macmarco tu l'as trouvé ou cette photo?


----------



## macmarco (10 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Merci a tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sur ton site, pardi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Si, si, j'tassure !!!


----------



## jpmiss (10 Novembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Sur ton site, pardi !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arrfff! Je ne me souvenais meme plus que j'avais mis l'adresse du site des debris dans mon profil!


----------



## KARL40 (10 Novembre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire, JPMISS


----------



## Philito (10 Novembre 2003)

Happy Birthday to yououuuuuuu
Happyyyyy Birthdayyyyyyy to youhouuuuu
Happy Birthday to you JPMissssssssss
Happy Birthdayyyyyyyyyyyy tooooooooo youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu 

ouffffffffffffffffffff

(interessant ce site d'ailleurs....)


----------



## mad'doc (10 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire jpmiss


----------



## Yip (10 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire ô gentil posteur (dans le sens DocEvilesque du terme)


----------



## Yip (10 Novembre 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
[image]http://www.macadsl.com/copicon/1/sm137.gif[/image]   _* gribouille *_   [image]http://www.macadsl.com/copicon/1/sm137.gif[/image] , le 24 octobre 1976
Cecile son amour à oupsy le 30 octobre 1977

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Novembre 2003)

Encore une fois merci a tous


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Novembre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire JP(miss)


----------



## Oizo (11 Novembre 2003)

*Joyeux Anniversaire LucG !*


----------



## anntraxh (11 Novembre 2003)

et bon "passage de tranche" ...


----------



## bebert (11 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire LucG ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et un demi-siècle, un !!!


----------



## PetIrix (11 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire LucG


----------



## mad'doc (11 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire LucG !


----------



## Yip (11 Novembre 2003)

Je te soutiens dans cette difficile épreuve Luc, je ne suis pas trop loin derrière, j'arrive (dans un peu plus de 7 ans tout de même).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Joyeux anniversaire Luke.


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire LucG


----------



## krystof (11 Novembre 2003)

LucG, bon anniversaire.


----------



## tomtom (11 Novembre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire LucG


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Novembre 2003)

Bon Anniv' Luc


----------



## Luc G (11 Novembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> et bon "passage de tranche" ...















Arne Saknussem m'aurait-il pris pour otto Liddenbrock ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'espère ne pas être aussi autoritaire que ce cher professeur !
En ce qui concerne mon arrivée chez les dinosaures de MacGé ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TheBig et VieuxRâleur, j'espère qu'ils vont un peu pousser leurs écailles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(Remarque, il me reste encore les survivants de l'ère primaire à retrouver : Aricosec et Dany  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Luc G (11 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire LucG !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci bebert, mais tu m'excuseras si je remets pas ma tournée tout de suite : un demi-siècle ça va mais ...


----------



## Luc G (11 Novembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Je te soutiens dans cette difficile épreuve Luc, je ne suis pas trop loin derrière, j'arrive (dans un peu plus de 7 ans tout de même).



À parler franchement, je trouve pas l'épreuve très difficile : malgré les dates, je me sens encore très gamin


----------



## Luc G (11 Novembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire LucG



J'ai comme la vague impression d'être pris pour cible.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SVP, ne tirez pas, je ne suis pas pianiste, même pianiste de bar.


----------



## Luc G (11 Novembre 2003)

Et merci à tous les MacGénérateurs de bonne humeur et de fous rires.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Novembre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire Luc.
Tu viens boire un verre au MarxBar pour fêter ça ?


----------



## barbarella (11 Novembre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire Luc G


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2003)




----------



## Luc G (11 Novembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

>



Merci, DocEvil. Quel visionnaire, ce Jules.


----------



## Luc G (11 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire Luc.
> Tu viens boire un verre au MarxBar pour fêter ça ?



Merci Foguenne

J'ai une hygiène de vie extrêmement rigoureuse : pas d'alcool avant 11h30 du matin (sauf éventuellement au petit déjeuner : un armagnac et deux croissants  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Quant au MarxBar, avec TheBig et VieuxRâleur, on aurait pu jouer Harpo, Chico et Groucho mais ça va être difficile d'en trouver un pour faire le muet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et merci à Oizo, PetIrix, mad'doc, GlobalCut, Krystof, Finn, tomtom, barbarella, yip et les autres si, comme c'est probable, j'en oublie. (de toutes façons, maintenant, j'ai des excuses : la sénilité, ça peut servir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Alex666 (11 Novembre 2003)

50 ans c'est la moitié de 100 ! on en reparlera d'ici la !
bon anniversaire Luc G


----------



## nato kino (11 Novembre 2003)

Bon, c'est pas tout ça Luc, tu as fini de lire les Jules ?
Tu t'attaques à quoi maintenant ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Joyeux anniversaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_Je te change de "tranche" tout de suite !!_


----------



## Luc G (11 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est pas tout ça Luc, tu as fini de lire les Jules ?
> Tu t'attaques à quoi maintenant ?
> 
> 
> ...



merci nato et bonne peinture 

Pas encore fini les Jules : j'en suis au 46 ou 47ème (En Magellanie, version originale des naufragés du Jonathan, revu par le fiston), compte tenu du fait qu'il m'en manque 5 ou 6 qui ne sont pas réédités, il m'en manque encore une dizaine ou un peu moins. Pour la suite, on verra. De toutes façons, vu le temps que je passe dans les librairies, ce ne sont pas les munitions qui manquent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai du retard sur mes achats sans parler de ceux que je veux relire.


----------



## Luc G (11 Novembre 2003)

Merci, Alex666.



			
				Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> 50 ans c'est la moitié de 100 ! on en reparlera d'ici la !



j'espère bien


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Novembre 2003)

Salut Luc et un très heureux anniversaire !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...et bienvenue dans notre tranche !!!!


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire Luc G !


----------



## iMax (12 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un demi-siècle quand même


----------



## Luc G (12 Novembre 2003)

Merci à TheBig, dire qu'on va partager la même tranche, espérons qu'il beurre les tartines du même côté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci à macmarco et à iMax.



			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Un demi-siècle quand même



Et sans forcer en plus, les doigts dans le nez, même pas essouflé


----------



## jpmiss (12 Novembre 2003)

bon anniversaire Luc G  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu n'as que 13 ans moins un jour de plus que moi, y a encore de la marge


----------



## Luc G (12 Novembre 2003)

Merci encore, jpmiss



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as que 13 ans moins un jour de plus que moi, y a encore de la marge



surtout que j'ai l'impression que l'écart est incompressible


----------



## macelene (12 Novembre 2003)

Bonsoir LucG, je voulais te souhaiter un  *Super anniversaire.......* 
avant tout le monde, et en fait je serais peut être la dernière.
Mais le coeur y est ....


----------



## Luc G (12 Novembre 2003)

Merci Macelene, première ou dernière, aucune importance, il n'y a pas d'heure pour les braves


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2003)

Bienvenue parmi nous, LucG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu t'es un peu fait attendre mais ta place est réservée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et tu vas voir: c'est maintenant que tu vas apprécier les bonnes choses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heureux et joyeux anniversaire


----------



## macelene (13 Novembre 2003)

une relève  a dit:
			
		

> *Novembre*
> tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
> deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
> ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
> ...







*Pour ne pas oublier que c' est un mois chargé de passages dans les années supérieures*


----------



## MackZeKnife (13 Novembre 2003)

Joyeux anniv' WebO


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2003)

*28*








Heureux z'anniversaire


----------



## Luc G (13 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire, webOliver, et bonne typo.


----------



## bebert (13 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire WebOlivier !!!


----------



## Oizo (13 Novembre 2003)

*Joyeux Anniversaire WebOliver*


----------



## anntraxh (13 Novembre 2003)

Très bon anniversaire à toi, WebO !


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire WebO


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Novembre 2003)

Joyeux annif WebO !!!


----------



## Foguenne (13 Novembre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire WebOliver.






Je t'offre cette image à défaut de la Z8.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire WebO


----------



## mad'doc (13 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire WebOliver !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Novembre 2003)

Joueyuex anniversaire Olivier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



La lanterne verte ? Ca si c'est pas de là lèche pour dire que WebO c'est une lumière !


----------



## jpmiss (13 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Joueyuex anniversaire Olivier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meuhnon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est en ref a  ce thread  (fin de page)


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire WebOliver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci à vous les amis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu voulais dire «à défaut de la Z4», putôt, Foguenne, non? Mais je l'aime bien aussi la Z8...


----------



## Alex666 (13 Novembre 2003)

bon anniversaire WebO !

tien ca te changera de la fondue que tu connais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





La fondue américaine

1 lb de fromage de votre choix (en poudre ou en bombe aérosol c'est mieux)

2 cuil. à soupe de matière grasse

2 cuil. à soupe de farine

1 tasse de lait

¼ cuil. à thé de sel

une pincée de poivre

2 jaunes dufs, battus

Un panier de croûtons de pain


Faire fondre le beurre, ajouter la farine, bien mélanger

Ajouter le lait et faire cuire en brassant sans arrêt jusquà lobtention dune belle sauce blanche et crémeuse

Ajouter le sel et le poivre

Ajouter quelques cuillerées de la sauce chaude aux ufs battus

Bien mélanger et verser dans le reste de la sauce

Ajouter le fromage et brasser le tout à feu lent, jusquà ce que le fromage soit fondu (ca va très vite avec le fromage en bombe)

Servir avec les croûtons de pain
Cette fondue se mange de la même façon que la fondue suisse


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> bon anniversaire WebO !
> 
> tien ca te changera de la fondue que tu connais
> 
> ...



C'est quoi ça, fromage en bombe aérosol...


----------



## Philito (13 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ça, fromage en bombe aérosol...



C'est américain, et maintenant ça commence en Angleterre aussi !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et joyeux z'annif le 'ti suisse !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(je t'offre mon millième post !)


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> C'est américain, et maintenant ça commence en Angleterre aussi !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arf... tout fout le camp... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon, pis mon cadeau.


----------



## macmarco (13 Novembre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire Weboli_*vert*_...


----------



## Alex666 (13 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> C'est américain, et maintenant ça commence en Angleterre aussi !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ca existe deuis 15 ans aux USA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 les cons !


----------



## PetIrix (14 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire.


----------



## macelene (14 Novembre 2003)

Rien de mieux 
Bon Anniversaire  WEBOLIVIER


----------



## Yip (14 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire WebO, je te souhaite une nouvelle année très "green"


----------



## WebOliver (14 Novembre 2003)

Encore merci à vous tous pour vos messages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est à qui le tour maintenant? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Les prochains sont:

Alex666, aujourd'hui. Thebig, le 24 et bebert, le 29.

Bon anniversaire Alex666. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Profite bien!


----------



## Philito (14 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Encore merci à vous tous pour vos messages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joyeux Annif' Alex666


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2003)

Bon Anniversaire Alex666 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





666 Poooooowwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## anntraxh (14 Novembre 2003)

Joyeux annif, Alex666 !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2003)

Heureux anniversaire Alex !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...si tu tiens absolument à me faire la bise, ramène ton avatar par la meme occasion !!!


----------



## bebert (14 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire Alex667 !


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire, Alex et bon week-end pour en profiter


----------



## macelene (14 Novembre 2003)

Et il souffle combien de bougies ce jeune homme ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Bon Anniversaire ALEX * 


_Pfff, quel boulot ce mois-ci, ça n' arrête pas...._


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et il souffle combien de bougies ce jeune homme ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



une misère: *32* 

l'année prochaine une bière  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en attendant: heureux anniv'


----------



## Oizo (14 Novembre 2003)

<font color="blue"> * Joyeux Anniversaire Alex666 ! *


----------



## Alex666 (14 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Alex666.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci webO ! je vais en profiter c'est sur (bon et pis mon cadeau ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )



			
				Philito a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux Annif' Alex666



merci Philito !



			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon Anniversaire Alex666
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci BlobalCut 666 rulesssssssssssssssssssssssss  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux annif, Alex666 !



merci Anne mwa :-*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Heureux anniversaire Alex !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci TheBig !  heyyy c'est a toi de me faire la bise ... et arrete de draguer mon avatar le jour de mon anniv  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 salo !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon ok, fait pas la gueule, je sais elle est irresistible, alors  jte la prete mais fait lui pas peur sinon elle va enlever sont T-shirt (et la c'est toi ki va flipper  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )



			
				bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Alex667 !



merci je ne m'attendait pas a mieux de la part d'un compatriote (taurais pus arrondir a 670  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )










			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire, Alex et bon week-end pour en profiter



merci Luc G (malheureusement c'est deja la fete tous les soirs ou preske et samedi jsuis mort arfffff ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et il souffle combien de bougies ce jeune homme ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci Macelene, tu as oublié de preciser ce beau et fringant jeune homme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ben il souffle autant de bougies que de pages sur ce sujet à lheure ou tu m'as souhaité un bon anniversaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> une misère: *32*
> 
> l'année prochaine une bière
> 
> ...



merci vieux raleur

[snob mode on] une bière ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et dire que ça fait des années que je tourne au champagne only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/snob mode off]   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












			
				Oizo a dit:
			
		

> <font color="blue"> * Joyeux Anniversaire Alex666 ! *



Merci Oizo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je voulais par la meme occasion profiter de ce forum pour vous remercier pour tout ces cadeaux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




l'ipod, le G5 biprocs, les 8go de ram , les 3 ecrans de chez liebermann  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , la ferrari, la twingo décapotable (radin ça) la maison en front de mer, celle de newyork paris londre et tokyo, le ranch en newzealand, le falcon 900 sans oublier ma nouvelle souris 27 boutons a reconnaissance vocale et jen passe ...

mais par dessus tout votre soutient pour mon anniv  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et la coolerie sur ce forum toujours imité jamais égalée


----------



## jpmiss (14 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire AlexNOTB


----------



## Alex666 (14 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire AlexNOTB



meci jpmiss euh c koi NOTB ? je suis pas vaillant ce matin


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas vaillant ce matin



et c'est rien par rapport à ce soir


----------



## WebOliver (14 Novembre 2003)

Une réminiscence des NKOTB? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 News Kids On The Block pour ceux qui suivent pas.


----------



## Alex666 (14 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et c'est rien par rapport à ce soir



uè je crois que je ne vais pas me rater  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










pour ce ki est des NKOTB je saisi tj pas , jai pourtant pas une geuule de boys band


----------



## mad'doc (14 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire Alex666 !


----------



## Yip (14 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire Alex


----------



## Foguenne (14 Novembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Alex



Je ne dirais pas autre chose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avoir son anniversaire le vendredi, c'est idéal pour un w-e de folie.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Novembre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire Alex 
la plupart de tes posts me font bien rire,thanx for providing us such a great ambiance


----------



## macmarco (14 Novembre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire Alex1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11...................................................................................................................................................664, 665, *666* !!!!!!
_C'est bon, là, a y est, je peux regarder ?_


----------



## jpmiss (15 Novembre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> meci jpmiss euh c koi NOTB ? je suis pas vaillant ce matin



666: The Number Of The Beast!

De vieilles reminiscences de mon époque Biactol-Iron Maiden


----------



## Alex666 (15 Novembre 2003)

yip paul deep macmarco =&gt; merci
en effet ca va etre cho bouillant (enfin je continu sur ma lancée je suis un peu tout shuss depuis hier soir ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci pour la precision jpmiss en effet c'etait une intro d'album je crois un amis passe ce monologue dans des soirées techno ça fait fureur (pour ceux ki connaisse)


----------



## WebOliver (19 Novembre 2003)

N'oublions pas les suivants: 24 et 29 novembre...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> N'oublions pas les suivants: 24 et 29 novembre...



encore 1/2 heure...


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire Thebig


----------



## Philito (24 Novembre 2003)

Ouaissss C'est l'annif de Bigounet !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Hop jour férié en Belgique.... (en tout cas je bosse pas....) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Joyeux Annif theBig de tout coeur !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







que ce jour te soit faste !!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire TheBig!


----------



## Alex666 (24 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Heureux anniversaire Alex !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




euh Thebig (bien que tu dorts déjà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






BON anniversaire et comme la derniere fois tu souhaitais voir de plus pret mon avatar... j'ai décidé de te faire un ptit cadeau

cadeau 
cadeau


----------



## Luc G (24 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire, TheBig. Du coup, je me sens rajeunir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS. Un anniversaire qui tombe un lundi : y a pas à dire, la vie est pleine d'emmerdements  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fallait faire comme moi : naître un jour férié


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> que ce jour te soit faste !!!!!



Pour ca, rien ne vaux un trèfle de la chance.

C'est kado Thebig


----------



## mad'doc (24 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire Thebig !


----------



## anntraxh (24 Novembre 2003)

joyeux anniversaire, très cher Thebig, de tout coeur !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2003)

Arrrrffff !!! Merci à tous ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quelle joie de trouver tous ces cadeaux en arrivant au bureau un matin de lundi pluvieux...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






54 ans ... ce qui me fait dire que "j'en ai plus derrière que devant !" Arf ! ...... et le pire, c'est que, physiquement, ça se vérifie aussi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Bonne journée à tous, mes nases préférés !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ps : je me demande ce que je vais recevoir à mes ptéros aujourd'hui ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'année dernière c'était un presse papiers en forme de hérisson ... j'en garde d'ailleurs quelques traces à l'oreille droite puisque dans un jour "sans" je l'ai confondu avec mon Ericsson... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (désolé, mais c'est tout ce que j'avais en magasin ce matin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)

Euh Alex666 et Globalcut... vos cadeaux sont pour le moins ... revigorants !!! J'ai failli renverser mon bureau...


----------



## macelene (24 Novembre 2003)

Alle, à moi, j'y vais de mon couplet aussi !!!

*Bon anniversaire The Big * 

j'ai pas trouvé d'images à ta hauteur 
Belle journée  
Pleine de rires .....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pleine de rires .....


Merci macelene ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...cette journée sera une grande journée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je la sens bien là ...!!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (24 Novembre 2003)

joyeux anniversaire TheBig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2003)

Merci MackZeknife  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je me demande quand meme ce que je vais avoir comme cadeau(x) d'annif en rentrant chez moi ce soir ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hier, j'ai passé mon temps à fouiller dans les moindres recoins mais j'ai rien trouvé ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, ou c'est bien (mais alors très bien..) caché, ou je vais pouvoir me brosser...!


----------



## bebert (24 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire mon Big !!!


----------



## lumai (24 Novembre 2003)

Joyeux aaaaanniversaiiiire
Joyeux aaaaanniversaiiiire
Joyeux Aaaaaaanniversaiiiire TheBig
Joyeux aaaaanniversaiiiireuuuuu


----------



## Nephou (24 Novembre 2003)

Tous mes vux pour cette nouvelle année mon Zebig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu ne fais pas des promos sur les NKK à cette occasion ?


----------



## STL (24 Novembre 2003)

Joyeux zanniversaire  _Daddy The big_




Biz biz biz plein


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Novembre 2003)

je me joins aux autres pour te féliciter et t'encourager à rentrer dans cette 55ème année ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon Anniversaire.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2003)

Arf !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci ! merci à Toutes et Tous... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...je ne sais plus ou donner de la souris en ces temps-ci... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pour l'anecdote, je viens de recevoir le cadeau de mes ptéros : une écharpe à carreaux en pure laine vierge (plus pour longtemps hihi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) de marque incertaine mais chaude et confortable (l'écharpe ! pas les ptéros ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...
ps : elles se sont pas foulées cette année ...


----------



## KARL40 (24 Novembre 2003)

Tout pareil que les autres .....

Souffle vite la bougie......


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne fais pas des promos sur les NKK à cette occasion ?


Si si !!! J'offre des NKK gratos à tous ceux qui ne m'auront pas souhaité "bon annif" aujourd'hui...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> t'encourager à rentrer dans cette 55ème année !








...petit salopard de djeune va !!!


----------



## tomtom (24 Novembre 2003)

*Bon Anniversaire thebig *








_(d'après Alma Tadema, je sais c'est pas le bon sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> *Bon Anniversaire thebig *


Arrrffff !!! Merci tomtom !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...en ce qui concerne l'orteil manquant, j'espère que Barbarella en aura fait bon usage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : un orteil !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... mais quelle idée !!!


----------



## macelene (24 Novembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> *Bon Anniversaire thebig *
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Bon Barbarella n'a piqué que l'orteil, ça nous laisse de la marge pour choisir les bons morceaux ........!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 Bravo Tomtom, elle aura aussi sa place ds la galerie


----------



## Luc G (24 Novembre 2003)

Y a pas à dire : TheBig, il est fondant !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. j'ai bien dit "fondant" et non "fondu".


----------



## STL (24 Novembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon Barbarella n'a piqué que l'orteil, ça nous laisse de la marge pour choisir les bons morceaux ........!!!



_hin hin hin ©_ 
On peut poser des options ??!! 
_hin hin hin ©_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2003)

STL a dit:
			
		

> _hin hin hin ©_
> On peut poser des options ??!!
> _hin hin hin ©_


Bof !!! si c'est ce que je pense, vous ne risquez pas l'indigestion..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 ... Arf !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2003)

...et puis, y'en aura pas pour tout le monde ...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrffff !!! Merci tomtom !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TheBig: _L'Orteil Cassé(e)_...


----------



## bebert (24 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et puis, y'en aura pas pour tout le monde ...



J'veux bien prendre tes deux M&amp;M's !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> J'veux bien prendre tes deux M&amp;M's !


...ceux qui fondent dans la bouche mais pas dans la main ??????


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire à toi, TheBig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pas la peine de courir comme ca, tu ne me rattrapera pas


----------



## STL (24 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bof !!! si c'est ce que je pense, vous ne risquez pas l'indigestion.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_hin hin hin ©_ 
je pensais aux sot-l'y-laisse, évidemment ??!
pas toi ?
_hin hin hin ©_


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (24 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire mon papounet!
Hihi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2003)

TheLittleLebowski a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire mon papounet!
> Hihi


Tidju ! Little ... ça faisait longtemps !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Merci o fils illégitime mais combien adoré !!!


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (24 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tidju ! Little ... ça faisait longtemps !!!








 Je te dis pas:  _Façon grand peintres_ 1317 messages non lus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et je dois encore me taper tous les sondages de Finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> adoré !!!











 C'est vrai ce mensonge?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2003)

TheLittleLebowski a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ce mensonge?


Tu en doutes ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mais n'en profite pas pour me taper un rab d'argent de poche hein !!!


----------



## nato kino (24 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Si si !!! J'offre des NKK gratos à tous ceux qui ne m'auront pas souhaité "bon annif" aujourd'hui...



Alors j'attendrai demain !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Alors j'attendrai demain !!


Fais quand meme gaffe :

"NKK demain matin, ramasse tes intestins !!!"











(...ça devient n'importe quoi ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais tant pis, aujourd'hui c'est mon annif ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## macmarco (25 Novembre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire TheBig !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























Rubens : "L'union de la Terre et de l'Eau " - 1618


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire TheBig !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arrrfff !!! Super macmarco ... merci !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...encore une oeuvre pour la galerie !!!
Quant à la "petite idée", je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais en fait c'est devenu une "grosse idée" du style "idée fixe" ... genre "plus fixe que ça tu meurs !" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tidju ... je tiens la forme aujourd'hui !!!


----------



## sylko (25 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire, The Big!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Que des mecs bien, dans ces sagittaires...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Un petit jeu pour passer une bonne fin de journée


----------



## STL (25 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> (...ça devient n'importe quoi (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est vrai on a le droit à tout pour son anniversaire ??!!
Ok je prends une option alors !!! Attention Attention  _hin hin hin ©_ 
D'ailleurs, y-a-t'il un seul moment où cela ne soit pas du n'importe nawak ?!! hihihihi


----------



## macmarco (25 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrfff !!! Super macmarco ... merci !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De rien TheBig !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire, The Big!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci sylko ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est vrai que je suis un peu sagitté depuis ce matin, mais c'est l'attente des cadeaux qui me met dans cet état ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...si ça tombe, ce sera un peu comme l'année dernière : chemises, pantalon et tout le reste, ce qui me permettra de rester "propre sur moi" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amitié sylko !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2003)

STL a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai on a le droit à tout pour son anniversaire ??!!
> Ok je prends une option alors !!!











 Tu prends certains risques là STL, pour ne pas dire des risques certains.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Qu'importe : soyons fous !!!


----------



## macmarco (25 Novembre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Que des mecs bien, dans ces _*sagittaires...*_



Arf© !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Avant que TheBig la fasse :_*...avant de s'en servir !!!*_


----------



## STL (25 Novembre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire, The Big!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et quand t'as pas deux M&amp;M'stu comptes pas ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Arf© !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Purée ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!! J'allais la faire mais j'essayais de tourner la chose....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2003)

STL a dit:
			
		

> Et quand t'as pas deux M&amp;M'stu comptes pas ?


...ben si, tu as bien deux M&amp;M's mais pas au meme endroit ... donc ça compte !!! (enfin ! ça dépend bien entendu des M&amp;M's !) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












sacré STL va !


----------



## sylko (25 Novembre 2003)

Au cas ou tu n'aurais plus d'idées pour ce soir!!


----------



## macmarco (25 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Purée ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


















































Purée !!!
J'en pleure !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Au cas ou tu n'aurais plus d'idées pour ce soir!!


Pfffffff ! le kamasutra n'a plus de secrets pour moi ... d'ailleurs, la semaine passée, après avoir fait la figure appelée "préface", j'ai entamé la page 2 !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2003)

Bon ! Faut que je file pour récupérer mes cadeaux !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...je vous tiens au courant ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Encore mille mercis à toutes et tous pour cette belle journée ensoleillée (tout au moins dans nos coeurs !!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Biz !


----------



## Luc G (25 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pfffffff ! le kamasutra n'a plus de secrets pour moi ... d'ailleurs, la semaine passée, après avoir fait la figure appelée "préface", j'ai entamé la page 2 !!!



Moi qui croyais que tu t'étais borné à lire le "prière d'insérer" de cette oeuvre.


----------



## Foguenne (25 Novembre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Un petit jeu pour passer une bonne fin de journée



Comme-ci je n'avais pas assez de retard comme-ça. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Trop bien ce petit jeu de voiture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Joyeux anniversaire TheBig.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pfffffff ! le kamasutra n'a plus de secrets pour moi ... d'ailleurs, la semaine passée, après avoir fait la figure appelée "préface", j'ai entamé la page 2 !!!



Quelle souplesse! Tu m'etonneras toujours thebig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bon anniversaire, profites en bien. J'espere que tu vas avoir plein de petits copains pour K&amp;P comme cadeau histoire qu'on rigole un peu


----------



## Oizo (25 Novembre 2003)

* Joyeux Anniversaire TheBig !*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Novembre 2003)

TheLittleLebowski a dit:
			
		

> Et je dois encore me taper tous les sondages de Finn



y en a pas eu tant que ça quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et puis tu oublies ceux de Gribouille


----------



## nato kino (25 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et puis tu oublies ceux de Gribouille



Nonop !! Ceux-là on les oubliera pas, ils étaient drôles !!


----------



## dude (25 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire zebig!!!  http://www.thedudeshouse.com/ 






, c'est fermé..dommage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

"shut the fuck up don"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aucun souvenir??


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Nonop !! Ceux-là on les oubliera pas, ils étaient drôles !!



il s'est inspiré d'un maitre aussi


----------



## dude (25 Novembre 2003)

dis zebig, tu te souviens de l'épisode de Logjamming??

_"_I'm here to fixa da cabeul
...
_you can only guess what happens next.

_he fixes the cable??"_


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2003)

En cherchant à mon tour l'idée d'un compliment,
J'ai retrouvé ces vers  j'en conviens d'un autre âge 
Que Corneille eut sans doute écrit en ton hommage
S'il n'était, le grand con, mort il y a si longtemps.

Il y dépeint, non pas l'amour et ses délices,
Mais les feux mal éteints d'un grand âge où le vice
Eut dû céder à la vertu. J'ai, sans malice,
Pensé que ces quatrains... (Vite, une rime en -isse !

Trop tard !) pourraient trouver dans ton cur quelque écho.
Pour n'être pas Narcisse, je termine ce mot
Par un bouquet de vux tout simples et sincères
Qui te diront pour moi : heureux anniversaire.

*Pierre Corneille, Stances à Marquise.*

_Marquise, si mon visage
A quelques traits un peu vieux,
Souvenez-vous qu'à mon âge
Vous ne vaudrez guère mieux.

Le temps aux plus belles choses
Se plaît à faire un affront :
Il saura faner vos roses
Comme il a ridé mon front.

Le même cours des planètes
Règle nos jours et nos nuits :
On m'a vu ce que vous êtes ;
Vous serez ce que je suis.

Cependant j'ai quelques charmes
Qui sont assez éclatants
Pour n'avoir pas trop d'alarmes
De ces ravages du temps.

Vous en avez qu'on adore ;
Mais ceux que vous méprisez
Pourraient bien durer encore
Quand ceux-là seront usés.

Ils pourront sauver la gloire
Des yeux qui me semblent doux,
Et dans mille ans faire croire
Ce qu'il me plaira de vous.

Chez cette race nouvelle,
Où j'aurai quelque crédit,
Vous ne passerez pour belle 
Qu'autant que je l'aurai dit.

Pensez-y belle Marquise ;
Quoiqu'un grison fasse effroi,
Il vaut bien qu'on le courtise
Quand il est fait comme moi._

Heureux anniversaire, Jean-Luc.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2003)

Merci Doc ... (superbe comme toujours... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... merci dude ... merci Oizo ... merci jpmiss ... merci Foguenne ... merci à Toutes et à Tous pour vos bons souhaits et votre gentillesse ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce fut vraiment un bel anniversaire ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...et maintenant, je cède la place à bebert ... pour le 29 novembre...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2003)

J'allais oublier .... mes cadeaux ... ou plutot "mon" cadeau...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Hier en rentrant, je fus un peu surpris : sur la table une boite bien emballée avec gros noeud et tout et tout...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'habitude il y a plusieurs paquets ou boites ... et cette fois-ci UNE seule ... ... et tout le monde de m'expliquer que c'était un cadeau commun et que tout le monde avait cotisé pour me l'offrir...

J'ouvris fébrilement et o surprise : un iPod immaculé 20 Gb !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Inutile de vous dire que j'étais très, mais alors très heureux ... moi qui m'attendais à des chemises ou à des frocs ...!!!

Avant d'aller me coucher, j'ai bourré Jimi Hendrix dedans (c'était coton parce qu'il gigotait tout le temps !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et j'ai passé une très bonne nuit constellée de riffs cinglants et distordus à souhait.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme disaient Reiser et Wolinsky : c'était Broadway !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...et voilà !


----------



## bebert (25 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ce fut vraiment un bel anniversaire ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis prêt à voir 36 chandelles !


----------



## Luc G (25 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je suis prêt à voir 36 chandelles !



Te frappe pas ! ça n'est pas douloureux.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'ouvris fébrilement et o surprise : un iPod immaculé 20 Gb !!!



Et alors ?  qu'as tu fait graver dessus ?


----------



## bebert (25 Novembre 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2003)

...meme pas ça !!!


----------



## jpmiss (26 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... moi qui m'attendais  ... à des frocs ...!!!



Avec ce que tu leur fait subir, c'est pas étonnant que ton entourage ait opté pour un autre cadeau


----------



## jpmiss (26 Novembre 2003)

Pour savoir ou on en est...

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
[image]http://www.macadsl.com/copicon/1/sm137.gif[/image]   _* gribouille *_   [image]http://www.macadsl.com/copicon/1/sm137.gif[/image] , le 24 octobre 1976
Cecile son amour à oupsy le 30 octobre 1977

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## Spyro (27 Novembre 2003)

euh hum
bon anniversaire avant hier zebig... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



voila, ça c'est fait.

Mais j'ai une excuse pour le retard, j'ai eu du mal à attraper l'acteur pour la photo.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2003)

Arrrfff !!! Super ! ...merci spyro !


----------



## sylko (28 Novembre 2003)

Pour savoir ou on en est...

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
[image]http://www.macadsl.com/copicon/1/sm137.gif[/image]   _* gribouille *_   [image]http://www.macadsl.com/copicon/1/sm137.gif[/image] , le 24 octobre 1976
Cecile son amour à oupsy le 30 octobre 1977

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.  



*Bon anniversaire sylko*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2003)

Arrrffff !!! Bon anniversaire sylko ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pffff ! tout juste ! t'as failli passer au travers !!!


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire Sylko! Et vive Tapioc (private joke)...


----------



## sylko (28 Novembre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> *Bon anniversaire sylko*



Merci, merci. C'est trop!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2003)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais à chaque fois que j'offre ce petit chien pour un anniversaire, on me le refile sous prétexte qu'il fout les boules... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... le pauvre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez, je tente le coup encore une fois : Pour toi sylko !


----------



## macelene (28 Novembre 2003)

Et hop un de plus, on va y arriver à la fin ce ce mois de Novembre !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*BON ANNIVERSAIRE SYLKO*


----------



## bebert (28 Novembre 2003)

Il était temps Sylko ! Bon anniv !


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2003)

Buvons à la santé de Sylvain!












Passe une bonne journée


----------



## Oizo (28 Novembre 2003)

* Joyeux  Anniversaire  Sylko !  *


----------



## Luc G (28 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire, Sylko (il était temps, y en a pas pour longtemps qu'il fasse nuit : c'est le boulot qui me fout du décalage horaire, je vous jure !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire Sylko


----------



## Alex666 (28 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Sylko



c'est ce que je voulais dire !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Novembre 2003)

Bonanouf Sylko


----------



## sylko (28 Novembre 2003)

Wouaaaaaaaaahhhhh!

Tous ces messages... Merci, je suis vraiment touché! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne soirée à tout le monde.

Et en plus, 10 centimètres de neige comme cadeau d'anniversaire.


----------



## macmarco (28 Novembre 2003)




----------



## sylko (28 Novembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

>



Il y a qq années, je ressemblais à Clavier!
Et j'étais vraiment prof de ski, en plus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Il y a même un village du ClubMed chez moi! 

Fiouuuuu, souvenirs, souvenirs...


----------



## macmarco (28 Novembre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il y a qq années, je ressemblais à Clavier!
> Et j'étais vraiment prof de ski, en plus!



Aaaaaaarrrfff© !!!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il y a qq années, je ressemblais à Clavier!
> Et j'étais vraiment prof de ski, en plus!
> 
> 
> ...



Prod de ski c'est un peu comme maître nageur non? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enfin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 pour les filles... enfin c'est ce qu'on dit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 moi chai pas.


----------



## KARL40 (28 Novembre 2003)

Avec un peu de retard mais à temps quand même, 

Bon Anni Sylko


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2003)

Comme je serai absent à partir de ce soir jusque mardi matin, j'en profite pour gueuler à l'avance (je sais que c'est demain ... mais bon !!!) :

BON ANNIVERSAIRE BEBERT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et un petit coup d'accordéon pour bebert :


----------



## bebert (28 Novembre 2003)

Arfff ! Trop mignon le kernic avec son accordéon ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Le reste en MP


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2003)

Pour savoir ou on en est...

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
[image]http://www.macadsl.com/copicon/1/sm137.gif[/image]   _* gribouille *_   [image]http://www.macadsl.com/copicon/1/sm137.gif[/image] , le 24 octobre 1976
Cecile son amour à oupsy le 30 octobre 1977

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.  









*Pas de relâche, ya encore du boulot !!!*


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2003)

*Bonjour Bebert , *





*Bon anniversaire , à toi Bebert   *


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire Bebert... et voici un petit *cadeau*.


----------



## Luc G (29 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire, Bebert. Et sans délai


----------



## cmatrit (29 Novembre 2003)

Bon je te connais pas, mais c'est la coutume ici-bas...alors je te souhaite bon anniversaire Bébert et que cette année qui s'ouvre devant toi soit meilleure que toutes le autres...


----------



## bebert (29 Novembre 2003)

Et c'est sans délai que je répond (ces messages d'amis virtuels me touchent, si si).

Merci Macelene, Webolivier, LucG et Cmatrit.


----------



## anntraxh (29 Novembre 2003)

très bon anniversaire à toi, bebert !


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Novembre 2003)

Y a quelqu'un qui voudrait te dire quelque chose bebert :








 _Je profite de ce message pour m'excuser auprès de tous ceux à qui je n'ai pas souhaité de bon anniversaire et tous ceux pour qui j'oublierai dans le futur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Oizo (29 Novembre 2003)

*Joyeux anniversaire bebert !*


----------



## sylko (29 Novembre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2003)

ce ne sont pas des chandelles, mais 36 années


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Novembre 2003)

Bonnanniversairebebert


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2003)

*Joyeux anniversert Bébaire !!!!!*










Heuuuuu !!!!


----------



## macmarco (30 Novembre 2003)

Petite mise à jour....

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
[image]http://www.macadsl.com/copicon/1/sm137.gif[/image]   _* gribouille *_   [image]http://www.macadsl.com/copicon/1/sm137.gif[/image] , le 24 octobre 1976
Cecile son amour à oupsy le 30 octobre 1977

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2003)

Elle est où Barbarella? Son dernier post laisse songeur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Partie avec BonPat sur son île?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Elle est où Barbarella? Son dernier post laisse songeur...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*bonpat* sinon il va se vexer...


----------



## Nexka (30 Novembre 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.
Nexka, 24 juillet 1979

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
[image]http://www.macadsl.com/copicon/1/sm137.gif[/image]   _* gribouille *_   [image]http://www.macadsl.com/copicon/1/sm137.gif[/image] , le 24 octobre 1976
Cecile son amour à oupsy le 30 octobre 1977

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## bebert (30 Novembre 2003)

Merci encore à anntraxh, Dark Templar, Oizo, sylko, Vieux Raleur, GlobalCut et macmarco.

PS : Dark Templar : je ne paierais pas la rançon pour retrouver iRikiki !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PPS : WebOlivier : y'a du brouillard sur le lac ?


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> (...) PPS : WebOlivier : y'a du brouillard sur le lac ?



Non pas sur le lac... mais à 700, 800 mètres je pense.


----------



## Xav' (30 Novembre 2003)

*Joyeux ANNIVERSAIRE, Bébert !!!*


----------



## tomtom (30 Novembre 2003)

Joyeux annibebert!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2003)

*Bebert !!!* 



et aussi, bonne fête aux p'tits dernier que j'ai manqué
-   Sylko !!! 




and
-    the Big !!! 





_vaut mieux tard que jamais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Yip (30 Novembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire bebert


----------



## bebert (30 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non pas sur le lac... mais à 700, 800 mètres je pense.



Je parlais du *cadeau*










En tout cas merci car ça fait un très joli fond d'écran.

Merci à Xav', tomtom, fred66 et Yip !


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais du *cadeau*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je pige pas pour le brouillard... Sinon... cette image était effectivement un fond d'écran que je m'étais fabriqué il y a quelques années.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2003)

Je te souhaite un très heureux anniversaire, bébert.
Ne va pas nous bousiller ton neurone sur des cellules de tableau à la con ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Amitiés.
-- 
Xavier.


----------



## bebert (30 Novembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je te souhaite un très heureux anniversaire, bébert.
> Ne va pas nous bousiller ton neurone sur des cellules de tableau à la con !
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Doc !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : pour mon neurone, je l'ai rattrapé au dernier moment en lui promettant que je ne programmerais plus jamais en applescript !


----------



## Alex666 (30 Novembre 2003)

Bébert ... bon anniversaire !


----------



## bebert (1 Décembre 2003)

Merci Alex !


----------



## mad'doc (1 Décembre 2003)

[mode "encore en retard" ON]
Bon anniversaire Sylko et bebert
[mode "encore en retard" OFF]


----------



## jpmiss (1 Décembre 2003)

Avec un week end de retard: bon anniversaire bebert


----------



## Alex666 (1 Décembre 2003)

Barbarela se fait rare !! pourtant c'est bientot son tour


----------



## lumai (1 Décembre 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.
Nexka, 24 juillet 1979

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
[image]http://www.macadsl.com/copicon/1/sm137.gif[/image]   _* gribouille *_   [image]http://www.macadsl.com/copicon/1/sm137.gif[/image] , le 24 octobre 1976
Cecile son amour à oupsy le 30 octobre 1977

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## macelene (1 Décembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> *Septembre*
> krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
> lumai, le 29 septembre 1977








Lumai, tu te rajoutes après ton anniv'.......
quel dommage


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Lumai, tu te rajoutes après ton anniv'.......
> quel dommage



le compte n'y est pas...

la date non plus...

mais...






bon anniversaire tout de même


----------



## bebert (1 Décembre 2003)

Merci mad'doc et jpmiss !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lumai ? Tu nous avais caché ça !!!


----------



## lumai (2 Décembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> lumai ? Tu nous avais caché ça !!!



C'est juste pour que vous ayez le temps de vous préparer pour l'année prochaine... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Pi à l'époque je devais pointer le bout de mon nez depuis pas si longtemps. Y me faut du temps pour ouvrir la porte en grand embarquer les valises et tout déballer...

Pour le tiens Bébert j'espère qu'il a été bon et bien fêté !!!


----------



## Luc G (5 Décembre 2003)

Bien qu'elle se soit éclipsée ces temps derniers, bon anniversaire à barbarella


----------



## WebOliver (5 Décembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire à toi Barbarella!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Décembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire Barbarella ...! ... et reviens nous vite !!!


----------



## sylko (5 Décembre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire Barbarella


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2003)

Barbarella


----------



## bebert (5 Décembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire Barbarella !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais au fait, est-ce que Barbare est là ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2003)

BonBarbarellanniversaire


----------



## Yip (5 Décembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire babarella


----------



## tomtom (5 Décembre 2003)

C'est l'anniversaire de Barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*bon anniversaire Barbarella*


----------



## barbarella (5 Décembre 2003)

Merci beaucoup à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et joyeux anniversaire à ceux que j'ai omis pour de raisons dépendantes de ma volonté. 

A très bientôt pour de nouvelles aventures


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Décembre 2003)

Tidju ! Mais elle est là not'Barbarella !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors ... grosses bizz pour ton anniversaire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : t'as vu Barbarella !!! ... discret comme la taupe je suis !!!


----------



## macmarco (5 Décembre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire Barbarella !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2003)

*Joyeux anniversaire Barbarella !!!*


----------



## Alex666 (6 Décembre 2003)

happy birthday Barbarella !


----------



## Luc G (6 Décembre 2003)

Et ça fait plaisir de la revoir passer dire un petit bonjour.


----------



## Oizo (6 Décembre 2003)

*Joyeux Anniversaire barbarella !*


----------



## KARL40 (6 Décembre 2003)

HAPPY   ANNIVERSAIRE   BARBARELLA


----------



## macelene (6 Décembre 2003)

Ben , la voilà revenue Barbarella, et que faisait-elle
pendant ce temps là ????

Elle devait danser !!!!!

  Bon Anniversaire


----------



## mad'doc (6 Décembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire babarella !
(avec quelques minutes de retard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Décembre 2003)

joyeux anniversaire barb' ... avec quelques jours de retard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_L'assiduité se perd..._


----------



## bebert (16 Décembre 2003)

*aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937* 

Demain est un grand jour !!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937*
> Demain est un grand jour !!!





*arico* fluctuat nec mergitur


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

... fluctuat nec mergitur...




* Bon anniversaire, l'arico*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2003)

BON ANNIF MON RICO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tidju ! 66 ans .......... le meme chiffre que ma route préférée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Si c'est pas un présage ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Arf !


----------



## bebert (17 Décembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire Rico !!!


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2003)




----------



## iMax (17 Décembre 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
[image]http://www.macadsl.com/copicon/1/sm137.gif[/image]   _* gribouille *_   [image]http://www.macadsl.com/copicon/1/sm137.gif[/image] , le 24 octobre 1976
Cecile son amour à oupsy le 30 octobre 1977

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.  


Juste histoire de remonter ces dates...

Bon anniverssaire arico


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Décembre 2003)

Bonnanniversairaricosec


----------



## WebOliver (17 Décembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire Aricosec!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

*Joyeux anniversaire RICO !!! *


----------



## jpmiss (17 Décembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire Papy Rico


----------



## macelene (17 Décembre 2003)

*Bon Anniversaire, Môssieur Arico !!!!   *


----------



## Luc G (17 Décembre 2003)

Bon sang, je n'ai même pas pensé à souhaiter son anniversaire à notre ancêtre. Honte sur moi. Enfin, bon anniversaire, Arico, je trinque (moralement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) à ta santé.


----------



## PetIrix (17 Décembre 2003)

Joyeux Aricoversaire.


----------



## Alex666 (17 Décembre 2003)

bon anniv Rico !


----------



## mad'doc (17 Décembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire Aricosec !


----------



## macmarco (17 Décembre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire m'sieur rico !


----------



## cmatrit (18 Décembre 2003)

heureux anniversaire Aricosec


----------



## tomtom (18 Décembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire Aricosec


----------



## jpmiss (18 Décembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Aricosec



N'en rajoutez pas: il doit deja etre bourré depuis ce matin l'arico. On la pas vu trainer par ici depuis le 17/12/2003 00:48


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2003)

Avec si peu de retard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Joyeux anniv aricosec,
allez ne fais pas ton blanc bec
lève ton verre et fais cul sec
car c'est un bon petit blanc sec.
Et n'oublies pas que dans un an,
même s'il te manque quelques dents,
nous serons là et toi présent,
faut y penser dès maintenant.
Va falloir faire des provisions
pour ces futures libations
parce que pendant que nous buvions 
il m'est venu une conclusion :
"Aujourd'hui, plus qu'hier,
et bien moins que demain.
Tu vois ce qu'il te reste à faire,
ne fais pas ton petit malin,
t'en fais pas, car pour les vider
il y'aura quelqu'un pour t'aider.

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE "VIEUX SALOPARD"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Décembre 2003)

Euh ! Il est ou Rico ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'espère qu'il a pas calé le jour de son annif quand meme !!!


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Il est ou Rico ?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'espère aussi mais le plus probable c'est quand même qu'il cuve. Ou alors, il est parti fêter Noël aux Bahamas.

Y a qu'à mettre Bush sur le coup, il va bien nous le trouver.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2003)

Pauvre Bush, tu es vraiment sans pitié


----------



## bebert (23 Décembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire Sir, 20 ans ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (enfin si j'en crois ce qu'il a écrit sur iChat)


----------



## WebOliver (23 Décembre 2003)

Moi j'avais ça...






Bon anniversaire mon ami Sir.


----------



## macelene (24 Décembre 2003)

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.  


Juste histoire de remonter ces dates...



* bon anniversaire YIP   * 
* bon anniversaire Kasparov* 

et   * Et Joyeux Noël à tous   *


----------



## WebOliver (24 Décembre 2003)

Bons anniversaires Kasparov et Yip... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bons Noël...


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Décembre 2003)

Yip  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bon anouf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













bon anniversaire aussi Kasparov


----------



## Foguenne (24 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bons anniversaires Kasparov et Yip...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je dirais même plus, Bon Noël et bon anniversaire Yip et Kasparov.


----------



## anntraxh (24 Décembre 2003)

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRES  à Yip et Kasparov !


----------



## bebert (24 Décembre 2003)

Bon annYIPversaire ! Je savais pas que tu avais eu un rôle dans Nemo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon Kasparoversaire !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire Kasparov et Yip


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

* Bonne annif' Yip ! Hip! Hip! Hip! Hourraaa !   *










* Bonne anniversaire Kasparov !* 











*Et joyeux Noël à toutes et tous !*


----------



## macmarco (24 Décembre 2003)

<font color="purple">*Joyeux anniversaire Yip's !!! 

Joyeux anniversaire Vasparkov... hips !!!...Kasparov !</font> 

Joyeux Noël à tous !!!!*


----------



## Oizo (24 Décembre 2003)

* Joyeux Anniversaire Yip et kasparov !  *


----------



## mad'doc (24 Décembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire kasparov !
Bon anniversaire Yip !
Joyeux Noël à tous


----------



## Alex666 (24 Décembre 2003)

yip et kasparof joyeux noëlanniversaire !


----------



## tomtom (24 Décembre 2003)

Bon anif' Yip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon anif' kasparov 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous fêtez ça ce soir j'imagine


----------



## KARL40 (25 Décembre 2003)

Tout pareil .

La chance : deux fois plus de cadeaux que nous !


----------



## jpmiss (25 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bons anniversaires Kasparov et Yip...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oups! j'ai failli louper ca!

Bon Anniversaire (les boules quand meme: le soir de Noël...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## tomtom (26 Décembre 2003)

bon anif au p'tit Jésus


----------



## anntraxh (28 Décembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire, Xavier


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire DocEvil!


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Décembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire DocEvil


----------



## nato kino (28 Décembre 2003)

C'est enfin Noël alors ?


----------



## macelene (28 Décembre 2003)

*Bon Anniversaire Xavier !!!   * 
et voilà, le jour de Xavier est arrivé


----------



## tomtom (28 Décembre 2003)

*Bon Anniversaire ...*



* ... Dieu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> *Bon Anniversaire ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non de Dieu, ton talent m'épatera toujours TomTom!


----------



## mad'doc (28 Décembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire DocEvil !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2003)

Merci à tous, avec une mention spéciale à Anne, Hélène et Stéphane. _Ils savent pourquoi._

P.S. : Même s'il n'est pas dans la liste, n'oubliez pas alèm demain.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Décembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire Xavier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_





 dingue je crois que tu étais dans un de mes rêves cette nuit ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 tu n'avais qu'un petit corps malingre et chétif, du moins que le haut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 puisque ce n'était que la seule partie visible de ton être : tu étais planté dans le sol, dans du béton je crois. Et tu n'avais qu'un seul bras qui cachait la moitié de ton visage (l'autre moitié ayant disparue il me semble .. mais là je crois que je fais de la reconstrcution 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... arg je n'arrive plus à me rappeler ....cette image ... elle devient fugace et s'en va j'ai du mal à la garder. Il fallait que je le notasse ici, aussi ridicule celà paraitra-t-il... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 

Allez y pour les colibets bande de fumiers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 c'est à vous


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Décembre 2003)

et pas la peine d'aller chercher un psy sur p-s.org pour analyser mes rêves


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Xavier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TomTom va nous dessiner ça. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> (...) P.S. : Même s'il n'est pas dans la liste, n'oubliez pas alèm demain.



Rajoutons donc Alèm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960.
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 197x...
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## Silvia (29 Décembre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire Xavier.
Message tardif, levé hypertardif oblige. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'en connais d'ailleur un qui hémerge à peine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(bon, il a bossé cette nuit, il est escusé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> [...]puisque c'était la seule partie visible de ton être : tu étais planté dans le sol, dans du béton je crois. Et tu n'avais qu'un seul bras qui cachait la moitié de ton visage [...]



Si la tête est encore hors du béton, pas de doute, c'était bien un rêve ; et, de toi à moi, il y a des rêves bien plus intéressants.
Merci Romuald.



			
				Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Message tardif, levé hypertardif oblige.



Merci à vous deux. Le bonnet du Père Noël vous va comme un gant. Un gant de tête d'accord, mais un gant quand même !


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : Même s'il n'est pas dans la liste, n'oubliez pas alèm demain.



30 ans dans une heure d'ailleurs ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




salut Xavier ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et salutations à Amok qui me précède de 10 ans !


----------



## casimir (29 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> 30 ans dans une heure d'ailleurs !
> 
> ...



donc maintenant vous êtes 2 vieux con !


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> donc maintenant vous êtes 2 vieux con !



Non, dans 41 minutes seulement.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2003)

*Bonannivalem*


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire Alèm... et comme t'es repassé en bleu... je t'offre la combinaison que chaque membre se doit de porter.


----------



## anntraxh (29 Décembre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire, Alèm , de tout coeur !

@nne


----------



## Oizo (29 Décembre 2003)

*Joyeux Anniversaire Alèm !*


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2003)

c'est un mois chargé en evénements ...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



faut rien oublier !!!



* bon aniv Alem   *


----------



## nato kino (29 Décembre 2003)

*Janvier*
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
 _* gribouille *_ , le 24 octobre 1976
Cecile son amour à oupsy le 30 octobre 1977

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.  


Juste histoire de remonter la liste et d'y rajouter alem... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_Sacré *lapin* !!_


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2003)

Rajoutons *Semac*... Le mérite-t-il? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
 _* gribouille *_ , le 24 octobre 1976
Cecile son amour à oupsy le 30 octobre 1977

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## kokua (30 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Rajoutons *Semac*... Le mérite-t-il?


Eh, eh, moi c'est Webolivier qui m'a  invité





*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
 _* gribouille *_ , le 24 octobre 1976
Cecile son amour à oupsy le 30 octobre 1977

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Décembre 2003)

Bonanouf Alèm


----------



## KARL40 (30 Décembre 2003)

bom aniversario, Alem


----------



## kokua (30 Décembre 2003)

Bienvenue dans le monde des trentenaires, Alem


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Rajoutons *Semac*... Le mérite-t-il?



'l'est même pas fichu de lire les threads


----------



## kokua (30 Décembre 2003)

Ben faut l' aider, l' est plus tout jeune ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Ben faut l' aider, l' est plus tout jeune ...



à monter les escaliers ? certainement pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais à les descendre .. 'dis pas


----------



## kokua (30 Décembre 2003)

J'ai un bidon d' huile.
Ca peut aider sur les marches.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2003)

*bon aniv Alem*


----------



## Yip (30 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon Anniversaire (les boules quand meme: le soir de Noël...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Merci à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je suis zému, même si je réponds un peu tard because les vacances loin de chez moi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Et puis c'est pas les boules, j'ai toujours été ravi de cette coîncidence de dates, j'ai toujours un max de monde pour mon anniversaire (49 petits et grands pour la fête chez ma sur, cool).


----------



## Luc G (30 Décembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire à DocEvil (on n'est pas à un jour près pendant les vacances  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) et à Alem. Bons textes à l'un (sans parler des romans-photos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et bonnes photos à l'autre. Sans compter tout le reste


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi c'est à cause du taf...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci à Tous et en particulier à Pitchi  , Rantanplan  (jolie serveuse en vue où tu sais ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et  obrigado Carlinhos !


----------



## Alex666 (30 Décembre 2003)

Suis en retard pardon !

docevil, alem bon anniv  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et bonne fetes


----------



## mad'doc (30 Décembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire Alèm !


----------



## Luc G (31 Décembre 2003)

Bon anniversaire à Amok qui, de plus (le malheureux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) change de catégorie (j'ai failli dire de classe mais quand on a la classe on la garde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## nato kino (31 Décembre 2003)

Vi, joyeux anniv l'*A**m**o**k*, et tout le tralala habituel !!


----------



## macelene (31 Décembre 2003)

* Bienvenue dans la belle tranche des QUADRAS   AMOK   * 

bon anniversaire , et on finit "le bout d'an" avec toi


----------



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2003)

Joyeux anniversaire Amok et bonne année!


----------



## anntraxh (31 Décembre 2003)

Bon anniv, Amok ... et bienvenue !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2003)

*BonavAmok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et meilleurs voeux*


----------



## Amok (31 Décembre 2003)

Merci à tous, les djeunes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jusqu'ici tout va bien! Il faut dire que l'évenement n'aura lieu qu'à 13 heures 15...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

Tu les auras tes années, cherches pas...

Niarg !!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Hum...ça sent le sapin non ?


----------



## Amok (31 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hum...ça sent le sapin non ?



Normal: j'ai encore des aiguilles fichées dans le blouson!


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

Mouais, y a eu partouzage dans les champs ?

Quelle horreur je suis choqué !!


----------



## Amok (31 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, y a eu partouzage dans les champs ?
> 
> Quelle horreur je suis choqué !!



Disons qu'il y a eu pénétration sauvage avec un sapin qui n'en est toujours pas revenu!


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2003)

Et depuis tu couches avec une jambe en platre ?


----------



## KARL40 (31 Décembre 2003)

Son Altesse Amok,

Je vous prie de croire en toute ma considération pour cette quarantième année que vous daigniez partager avec nous.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2003)

Heureux anniversaire, mon loup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. : Ta caisse de rollmops arrive bientôt ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Party time !

P.S. 2 : Merci aux retardataires d'avoir eu une pensée pour moi.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Décembre 2003)

étrange ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je n'ai pas rêvé d'Amok cette nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon anniversaire quand même


----------



## Amok (31 Décembre 2003)

Moby Dick a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : Ta caisse de rollmops arrive bientôt !
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















			
				Finn BVA Paris Match a dit:
			
		

> étrange ..  je n'ai pas rêvé d'Amok cette nuit



Non, mais Périné peut être?!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Décembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais Périné peut être?!











 ca expliquerait ses réveils tardifs


----------



## golf (31 Décembre 2003)

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.
Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
 _* gribouille *_ , le 24 octobre 1976
Cecile son amour à oupsy le 30 octobre 1977

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


Oups, le 1/2 siècle en 2004 !...


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2003)

Planquez vous tous golf est au bar!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Planquez vous tous golf est au bar!



l'occasion pour toi de le moucher une nouvelle fois


----------



## nato kino (1 Janvier 2004)

Eagle !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Eagle !!



souvenir


----------



## nato kino (1 Janvier 2004)

bienvenue quand même Golf !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et pis c'est la trêve des confiseurs, alors n'allons pas rallumer encore quelques feux de pailles, il y a bien assez de guirlandes sur les réverbères en ce moment pour voir où l'on marche sans se prendre de portes dans le nez...


----------



## jpmiss (1 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> l'occasion pour toi de le moucher une nouvelle fois



Non non pas de ca! C'est de l'histoire ancienne. J'etais jeune et fou a l'époque, je savais pas ce que je risquais.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A la tienne golf et bonnes fetes


----------



## Yip (1 Janvier 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Merci aux retardataires d'avoir eu une pensée pour moi.



Si les retardataires sont encore acceptés : Bon anniversaire Doc !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et bon anniv Alèm et Amok (bienvenue au club des Quadras, terme plein de sous-entendus de qualité et de puissance puisqu'utilisé il y a quelques années par Apple pour des machines aux capacités étonnantes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## golf (1 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Planquez vous tous golf est au bar!


Juste pour vous souhaiter une bonne année avant que vous sombriez dans les brumes de l'alcool...




			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> l'occasion pour toi de le moucher une nouvelle fois


Tu plaisantes !... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Qui mouche qui ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est à mourir de rire une réflexion pareille


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Janvier 2004)

Si vous voulez j'ai un mouche bébé, c'est trés efficace, si on aspire fort.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Janvier 2004)

Bon Anniversaire Semac


----------



## mad'doc (2 Janvier 2004)

Bon anniversaire Semac !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon Anniversaire Semac



ou comment se faire remarquer 2 fois plus et flooder 2 fois plus


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ou comment se faire remarquer 2 fois plus et flooder 2 fois plus


Finn la lumineuse luminescence de ta brillante clairvoyance est éclairante pour moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Traduction du langage Finnesque "Semac yen a marre " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin je crois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai encore besoin de cours


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Finn la lumineuse luminescence de ta brillante clairvoyance est éclairante pour moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perdu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_mais t'y est presque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Au fait merci pour ton mp (j'ai oublié de répondre et ce n'est pas moi qui l'est lu c'te nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon on file ailleurs c'est pas notre table là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_


----------



## semac (2 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon Anniversaire Semac



Merci Tibo et merci Mad, très touché !!


----------



## alèm (3 Janvier 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Merci Tibo et merci Mad, très touché !!



arrête de te toucher ! à ton age, c'est indécent...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Janvier 2004)

Pas de Webcam encore heureux


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> arrête de te toucher ! à ton age, c'est indécent...


Oui, mais aussi signe que tout marche encore !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais aussi signe que tout marche encore !!



Enfin dans le vide c'est pas très productif


----------



## semac (4 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> arrête de te toucher ! à ton age, c'est indécent...


`


Oui tu as raison mais c'est plus fort que moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et comme dit Nato ça me rassure, je suis certain que tout fonctionne à merveille !!


----------



## anntraxh (4 Janvier 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> `
> Oui tu as raison mais c'est plus fort que moi
> 
> 
> ...



très bien ... puisque te voilà rassuré, vas donc flooder ailleurs ... toi et tes petits camarades de flood devenez franchement lassants , et je reste polie !


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2004)

ça abrase...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> très bien ... puisque te voilà rassuré, vas donc flooder ailleurs ... toi et tes petits camarades de flood devenez franchement lassants , et je reste polie !




AAaaaaah ben voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne ... 






 ...ça ne ferait pas de mal au Bar ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2004)

moi je dirais même ça tonne il y a de l'électricité dans l'air   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






D'ailleurs la décharge est nécessaire car deux charges électriques opposées (les floodeurs et les non floodeurs) sont fortement attirées l'une vers l'autre. Au bout d'un moment, la couche d'air intermédiaire (le thread), isolante, ne peut plus empêcher les charges de se rejoindre, et une décharge électrique a lieu . Les charges négatives dans la partie basse du nuage (les floodeurs) se déplacent vers les charges positives de la terre (les non floodeurs) selon un parcours aléatoire en zigzag appelé traceur par bonds ou amorce échelonnée. Par bonds successifs, l'éclair pilote (le floodeur), sorte de boyau rempli d'électrons, descend en direction de la terre (le non floodeur)en suivant la plus forte intensité de charge. Quand il (le floodeur) atteint les derniers décamètres qui le séparent de la Terre, une décharge (le non floodeur) partant d'un point du sol monte à sa rencontre. Lorsque la liaison s'établit entre les deux boyaux (les floodeurs et les non floodeurs) se produit ce qu'on appelle la décharge principale, un courant circulant du sol vers le ciel tantôt suivi de plusieurs post-décharges.
Cette charge positive se propage extrêmement vite. Tout cela se répète rapidement dans le même coup de foudre, ce qui donne au thread son apparence vacillante. Le processus continue jusqu'à ce que toutes les charges se soient dissipées. Et puis ça recommence


----------



## semac (4 Janvier 2004)

Pas mieux


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Janvier 2004)

et version "tsunami"


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2004)

Quand il y a du Tsunami dans l'air :

Tsunami est un mot japonais qui signifie raz-de-marée. Les tsunamis sont assez fréquents sur le thread. Ils peuvent survenir à la suite d'un tremblement de modérateur, à cause d'un cyclone verbal ou encore d'une éruption threadique (voir même d'un énorme glissement de vocabulaire). Nota: Les écarts politiques et sectaires peuvent aussi en déclencher. Il sont caracterisés par une séries d'ondes threadiques à grandes longueurs d'onde (jusqu'a plusieurs mois) pouvant atteindre des vitesses supérieures à 800 Km/h. Il peut se passer de quelques minutes à plusieurs heures entre deux vagues successives de Tsunami. Lorsque le Tsunami atteint le membre de MacG, sa vitesse diminue progressivement (à cause du fond du thread sur lequel le modérateur prend appui) ce qui provoque une augmentation importante de la hauteur du Tsunami.

Les Tsunamis dans l'histoire
Plusieurs Tsunamis de grande ampleur ont touché MacG le siècle dernier. Ils ont été provoqué par des tremblements sous-marins de modérateur  dans le bassin du Bar entre autre. Le dernier Tsunami majeur du thread date de moins d'un mois.

Voilà


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Janvier 2004)

brillant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_bon, ne faisons pas trop tanguer le bateau, où les matelots et le capitaine seront malades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cap sur les anniversaires maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## kokua (4 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> brillant



Bien vrai ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ... Cap sur les anniversaires maintenant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors là, entierement d' accord


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> brillant


----------



## macelene (10 Janvier 2004)

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.
Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
 _* gribouille *_ , le 24 octobre 1976
Cecile son amour à oupsy le 30 octobre 1977

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.





*Et Hop ça repart pour une ANNÉE..... Vi je sais on a déjà commencé avec  Semac .... mais on continue *


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire (en retard) à Kokua! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et également un bon anniversaire à FabienR... à ce propos, allez lire ce *ce sujet*... et remplissez votre profil.


----------



## Oizo (14 Janvier 2004)

* <font color="blue">Joyeux Anniversaire à Kokua et fabienR !
  </font> *


----------



## Macthieu (14 Janvier 2004)

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Macthieu 23 mars 1980
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.
Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
 _* gribouille *_ , le 24 octobre 1976
Cecile son amour à oupsy le 30 octobre 1977

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire (en retard) à Kokua!



Pas mieux


----------



## iMax (14 Janvier 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (15 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux


Pareil, mais mieux vaut tard que jamais, 
bon anniversaire Kokua


----------



## kokua (15 Janvier 2004)

Et bien merci ( en retard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) à tous


----------



## Oizo (22 Janvier 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Dude ! *


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2004)

Bon anniversaire Dude


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Dude!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Janvier 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Dude (quoi en avance? meuh non, c'est le soleil qui est en retard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Janvier 2004)

Bon anniveriare Dude


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Janvier 2004)

enfin je voulais dire anniversaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donc bon anniversaire Dude


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> enfin je voulais dire anniversaire
> 
> 
> 
> ...














Bon Anniversaire Kokua et FabienR avec beaucoup de retard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'on ne rit pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  ) 

Bon anniversaire Dude


----------



## Alex666 (22 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] Joyeux anniversaire Dude



pas mieux !


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> pas mieux !



Moi non plus, pourtant j'ai cherché  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon anniversaire, Dude


----------



## lumai (22 Janvier 2004)

de même !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avec un gateau d'anniversaire en plus ! 






_j'espère que t'aime la crème et les fleurs en sucre..._


----------



## dude (22 Janvier 2004)

Merci beaucoup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et un, et de deux et de trois.. verres

Saké!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gefeliciteerd moi lol


----------



## dude (22 Janvier 2004)




----------



## kokua (23 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon Anniversaire Kokua et FabienR avec beaucoup de retard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L' essentiel est d' y penser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, merci


----------



## kokua (23 Janvier 2004)

Dude, Gelukkige verjaardag en sorry, en beetje te laat   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et bonne année laquée ...


----------



## macelene (23 Janvier 2004)

BONS anniversaires  KOKUA ET DUDE .... 

Mieux vaut tard que jamais ...... et bonne fin de semaine !!!!


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2004)

Bons anniversaires Loudjena et Astaroth.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2004)

Bon anniversaire Loudjena


----------



## Alex666 (23 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bons anniversaires Loudjena et Astaroth.



pas mieux


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2004)

Bon anniversaire... Le Mac...


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Janvier 2004)

Smack à mon p'tit Mac


----------



## dude (25 Janvier 2004)

Bon anniversaire le mac... en passant une photo de ma fete d'anniversaire dans un sushi bar (faites pas attention aux cretins qui trainent derriere)

La photo va prendre du temps, il faut que je me debarasse de mon visage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: voilà


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Smack à mon p'tit Mac



Tout pareil


----------



## Alex666 (30 Janvier 2004)

N'oublions pas le prochain anniv (Macelene) le 12/02 pour ces 27 ans !


----------



## WebOliver (9 Février 2004)

Bon anniversaire Daemon.


----------



## macmarco (9 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Daemon.



Euh... dans son profil c'est 2/9.... donc plutôt 2 septembre, non ?


----------



## WebOliver (9 Février 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Euh... dans son profil c'est 2/9.... donc plutôt 2 septembre, non ?



C'est écrit à l'américaine, ça se lit à l'envers. D'abord le mois puis le jour.


----------



## Alex666 (9 Février 2004)

euhhh Deamon c le gars qui renvois les mails quand l'adresse n'est pas valide?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bon anniv Deamon !


----------



## Oizo (9 Février 2004)

Joyeux Anniversaire Daemon !


----------



## macelene (9 Février 2004)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux Anniversaire Daemon !




allez, et Vive la Vie ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* Joyeux Anniversaire Daemon !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2004)

Bon anouf Daemon


----------



## macmarco (9 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est écrit à l'américaine, ça se lit à l'envers. D'abord le mois puis le jour.



Bah c'est malin ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pourriez la mettre à l'européenne, crénom de nom, c't'un forum *francophone* ici ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Bon alors eriasrevinna xueyoj Daemon !


----------



## Amok (9 Février 2004)

Etrange anniversaire: il y a deux ans, jour pour jour, j'assistais a ma ma première AES...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Février 2004)

Joyeux anniversaires à Denis Balibouse et à... Denis Balibouse.


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Etrange anniversaire: il y a deux ans, jour pour jour, j'assistais a ma ma première AES...



Y'a 25 ans je perdais ma premiere dent de lait


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Février 2004)




----------



## anntraxh (12 Février 2004)

bon anniversaire, Macelene !


----------



## Elisa (12 Février 2004)

.   Joyeux anniversaire macelene    .


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2004)

Bon anniversaire macelene


----------



## Luc G (12 Février 2004)

Bon anniversaire, Macelene et toute cette sorte de choses


----------



## WebOliver (12 Février 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Macelene. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Passe une excellente journée!


----------



## Oizo (12 Février 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire macelene !*


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Février 2004)

Joyeux Anniversaire Macelene


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Février 2004)

*MacÉlène*


----------



## Alex666 (12 Février 2004)

joyeux anniversaire Macelene !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2004)

*Bon Anniversaire macélène*


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2004)

Bon anniversaire MacElene


----------



## macmarco (12 Février 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire macelene !*  
Big bisous !


----------



## lumai (12 Février 2004)

Bon anniversaiiiiireuuuuu !!!


----------



## gribouille (12 Février 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

>


C'était le post nécessaire de Monsieur Gribouille


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'était le post nécessaire de Monsieur Gribouille


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2004)




----------



## Foguenne (12 Février 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Macelène.

Silvia et Paul.


----------



## KARL40 (12 Février 2004)

Happy anniversaire Macelene


----------



## jpmiss (12 Février 2004)

Tiens masi c'est l'anniversaire de Macelene!!!

Joyeux anniv'


----------



## Foguenne (12 Février 2004)

C'est également l'anniversaire d'un sympathique Suissesse,   Pitchoune

Joyeux anniversaire Pitchoune


----------



## Pitchoune (12 Février 2004)

Merci Foguenne!

Un certain Suisse dont le pseudo commence par O et fini par r t'aurais pas mis sur la voie?! D'ailleurs, s'il regarde ma réponse, il saura qu'il reste du gâteau pour lui à la cuisine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne soirée à tous!


----------



## WebOliver (12 Février 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Merci Foguenne!
> 
> Un certain Suisse dont le pseudo commence par O et fini par r t'aurais pas mis sur la voie?! D'ailleurs, s'il regarde ma réponse, il saura qu'il reste du gâteau pour lui à la cuisine
> 
> ...



Un pseudo qui commence par W plutôt...


----------



## Foguenne (12 Février 2004)

SI !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il l'a bien mérité son morceau de gâteau.


----------



## Pitchoune (12 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un pseudo qui commence par W plutôt...



Ah... oui... oops, je crois que j'ai dévoilé ton vrai nom non?

Bon, faut pas m'en vouloir, je suis blonde!


----------



## nato kino (12 Février 2004)

_*J.A.M.*_


----------



## macelene (12 Février 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>



t'y es pas allé doucement sur le champ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Encore bon anouf et profites en bien


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Février 2004)

Oui amuse-toi bien Macelene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et Bon Anniversaire Pitchoune


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2004)

Bon anouf Pitchoune


----------



## iMax (12 Février 2004)

Bon anniversaire


----------



## Grug (12 Février 2004)

ben pareil, hein.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Février 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Merci Foguenne!
> 
> Un certain Suisse dont le pseudo commence par O et fini par r t'aurais pas mis sur la voie?! D'ailleurs, s'il regarde ma réponse, il saura qu'il reste du gâteau pour lui à la cuisine
> 
> ...



Merci... il était très bon...


----------



## Alex666 (13 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon anouf Pitchoune



pas mieux !


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Février 2004)

Un joyeux anouf' à pitchoune un peu en retard, et puis, pour ne pas oublier :

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Macthieu 23 mars 1980
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.
Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
Cecile son amour à oupsy le 30 octobre 1977

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Février 2004)

On va rajouter Pitchoune dans la liste, non? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Macthieu 23 mars 1980
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.
Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
Cecile son amour à oupsy le 30 octobre 1977

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## tomtom (13 Février 2004)

Ben zut, j'étais pas là hier.

Tant pis, je tenais quand même à souhaiter un

*bon anniversaire macelene*





en retard, mais bon, le coeur y est


----------



## macelene (13 Février 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Ben zut, j'étais pas là hier.
> 
> Tant pis, je tenais quand même à souhaiter un
> 
> ...




*








  Merci tomtom, je savais bien que j'en oubliais sur ma liste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Oizo (14 Février 2004)

*Joyeux Anniversaire Elisa !  *


----------



## macelene (14 Février 2004)

* Bon anniversaire Elisa !!!!!    *


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2004)

Bon Anniversaire Élisa


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2004)

Bon anniversaire Elisa!


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Février 2004)

Ben si vous le dites  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonnanouf Elisa


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Février 2004)

Noyeux ajjiversaire Elisa


----------



## macmarco (14 Février 2004)

Joyeuzanniversaireliza !


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On va rajouter Pitchoune dans la liste, non?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elisa


----------



## Elisa (16 Février 2004)

Ben euh ... comment vous saviez ça, vous ?


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ben euh ... comment vous saviez ça, vous ?


C'est ce que je me demandais aussi


----------



## supermoquette (16 Février 2004)

pas d'idée? n'annif'


----------



## macmarco (16 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ben euh ... comment vous saviez ça, vous ?



Ton profil... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et regarde en bas de la page d'accueil des forums....


----------



## Elisa (16 Février 2004)

Ah ben je ne suis pas encore passée pour une conne moi!
J'avais oublié que j'avais rempli ce champs

Ben merci à vous tous et toutes, alors. C'est gentil.
Euh, ben oui le 14. Je dis "ben oui" parce ça en surprend toujours plus d'un. Et je suis à chaque fois obligée de sortir les preuves.
Mais là vous devrez vous en passer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







En fait à quelques minutes près c'était le 15.

Voili voilou


----------



## macmarco (16 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben je ne suis pas encore passée pour une conne moi!
> J'avais oublié que j'avais rempli ce champs
> 
> Ben merci à vous tous et toutes, alors. C'est gentil.
> ...



Ben comme ça, ça te fait le double de cadeaux alors !


----------



## semac (16 Février 2004)

Bon annif Elisa
Dit les yeux ce sont tes yeux, ou ceux d'une illustre inconnue ? La question a déjà du être posée, mais je n'étais pas là


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Février 2004)

Parce que t'as des yeux qu'on te mettrait bien la main au cul.


----------



## semac (16 Février 2004)

yyYYYYYyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalhaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Elisa (17 Février 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Bon annif Elisa
> Dit les yeux ce sont tes yeux, ou ceux d'une illustre inconnue ? La question a déjà du être posée, mais je n'étais pas là



Ben non. C'est pô moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... mais presque.


----------



## semac (17 Février 2004)

Je pourrai avoir une photo alors


----------



## lumai (17 Février 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Je pourrai avoir une photo alors


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Je pourrai avoir une photo alors









Semac on te voit ...


----------



## macmarco (17 Février 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Je pourrai avoir une photo alors



Arrête de te faire du mal, voisin !


----------



## semac (17 Février 2004)

T'as sans doute raison


----------



## supermoquette (17 Février 2004)

bah je t'envoie la mienne


----------



## semac (17 Février 2004)

hihihi, ok c'est mieux que rien bien que


----------



## Elisa (17 Février 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Je pourrai avoir une photo alors



Ben t'as déjà une idée, c'est pas mal, non ?


----------



## semac (17 Février 2004)

MMMMmmmmoooOOOOAOAAAAAA non je préfrère une photo


----------



## Elisa (17 Février 2004)

Et je présume que tu as demandé la photo de tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ah ces mecs et leur éternel problème du "visuel"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hi hi


----------



## semac (17 Février 2004)

Euhhh non ça j'ai pas fait


----------



## Elisa (17 Février 2004)

Je dois être flattée de cette spontanéité ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2004)

Aïe aïe aïe


----------



## anntraxh (17 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Aïe aïe aïe


ouais ... justement, bon, c'est bien que tu passes par là , Tibo ... j'allais proposer à toute cette jeunesse d'aller flooder ailleurs, ou de se créer un sujet "j'te drague, tu m'dragues , on s'drague, et vive le virtuel !!! (pff)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










dites les gars et les gattes ( voir un dictionnaire wallon , héhé ) , les mp, le mail , ou encore caramerde ,  ça évite de polluer les sujets ... bande de nases !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













t'en penses quoi , TibomonG4 ? ( voir ton excellent texte quelques pages plus haut dans ce sujet ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Yip (19 Février 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> dites les gars et les gattes ( voir un dictionnaire wallon , héhé )



Les gattes dans le Piémont Italien ce sont les chattes...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(c'est pas pour polluer anntraxh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, juste pour faire partager des connaissances, avec un sens de l'à-propos que je vous laisse apprécier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










).


----------



## WebOliver (21 Février 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Titoo.


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Février 2004)

Titoo, toi qui ne nous lira pas, je te souhaite un très heureux anniversaire


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Février 2004)

Pareil


----------



## dude (21 Février 2004)

Happy birthday!


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire à vm!


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2004)

Joyeux Anniversaire Vm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En espérant que tu t'en souviennes que c'est ton anniversaire


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux Anniversaire Vm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avec le gâteau à côté du pseudo, s'il vient sur MacG il s'en souviendra forcément.
Joyeux anniversaire en tout cas


----------



## Alex666 (22 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire à vm!



pas mieux (merci pour le boulot webO ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## anntraxh (27 Février 2004)

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Macthieu 23 mars 1980
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.
Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963. 










 Bon anniversaire, Nephou !!!


----------



## lumai (27 Février 2004)

Joyeux Zanniversaiiiiireuuuu Nephouuuou !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)

Joyeux Anniversaire Nephou


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ouais ... justement, bon, c'est bien que tu passes par là , Tibo ... j'allais proposer à toute cette jeunesse d'aller flooder ailleurs, ou de se créer un sujet "j'te drague, tu m'dragues , on s'drague, et vive le virtuel !!! (pff)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Nephou.


----------



## Nephou (27 Février 2004)

Merci à tous, le temps d'avaler mon troisième café et mon deuxième coca light et de recharger lolympus, bon ben après les journalistes cest au tour des analystes financiers vive la com fi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, jy retrourne





 même pas le temps décrire une phrase supplémentaire dans « et avec la tête »


----------



## Oizo (27 Février 2004)

*Joyeux Anniversaire Nephou !*


----------



## Lio70 (27 Février 2004)

Moi c'est 19 juin 1970.


----------



## Oizo (27 Février 2004)

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Macthieu 23 mars 1980
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 


*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.
Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## Alex666 (27 Février 2004)

Nephou je n'aurais qu'une chose a te dire...

joyeux et heureux anniversaire mes voeux les plus sinceres


----------



## macmarco (27 Février 2004)

[champagne]*  Joyeux anniversaire Nephou !  *[/champagne]
Que le champagne ne te tourne pas trop la tête quand même, pour qu'on puisse lire la suite et la fin de ce voyage maritime au bout de la nuit !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2004)

*Joyeux Anniversaiiiiiiiirrrreeeeee Nephou !!!!*  


*p'tit cadeau !*


----------



## macmarco (27 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *p'tit cadeau !*



C'est avec ton orgue Bontempi que tu l'as fait ?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ouuaaaahhhhh !!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2004)

Bon anniv' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On arrosera çà pour l'aes alors


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est avec ton orgue Bontempi que tu l'as fait ?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nan c'est pas de moi ... mais tellement ... tellement ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : comment que tu sais que j'avais un orgue Bontempi toi ?


----------



## macelene (27 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'avais un orgue Bontempi toi et j'ai fait une petite musique !!!!!



Lorna au piano,  Macelene à la cuisine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai eu juste le temps de le faire ce matin....  

 *  Bon anniversaire Nephou  !!!*  




sera assez gros ????


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2004)

Euh Macelene euh, les bougies, on a oublié les bougies ...


----------



## macmarco (27 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : comment que tu sais que j'avais un orgue Bontempi toi ?







... _j'ai mes sources !..._


----------



## macelene (27 Février 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh Macelene euh, les bougies, on a oublié les bougies ...




Non, non, les valà les bougies ... une petite, toute petite poignée de bougies.






 Juste ce qu'il faut, le compte est bon..


----------



## Zouzou (27 Février 2004)

Joyeux Anniversaire Nephou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je sais, je sais, ça date comme chanson


----------



## Nephou (27 Février 2004)

Merci beaucoup à tous et désolé pour cette réponse tardive je ne sais pas ou donner de la tête gateau, bougies, zik pour le dance floor

Je suis réellement très touché. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon ben je me dirige vers la conf-call avec les analystes anglais


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2004)

Zouzou a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux Anniversaire Nephou
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ouais... De djeu...


----------



## Zouzou (28 Février 2004)

Joyeux Anniversaire Switcher


----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire... Switcher


----------



## Lio70 (28 Février 2004)

C'est vraiment l'anniversaire d'Ellen Feiss aujourd'hui ou c'est juste pour rire?


----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment l'anniversaire d'Ellen Feiss aujourd'hui ou c'est juste pour rire?



C'est l'anniversaire de Switcher... et comme Ellen Feiss est la mascotte des switchers... ben...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Février 2004)

Bon Anniversaire Switcher


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

Bon anouf Switcher


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

Jouyeux Anniversaire Zouzou


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Zouzou.


----------



## macelene (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Jouyeux Anniversaire Zouzou








  eh ben quel gâteau !!!!!

*Bon Anniversaire !!!     Zouzou    !!!*  






  bonjour les kilos !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2004)

BonAnouZouZou


----------



## Grug (1 Mars 2004)

b'n n'aniv'zou


----------



## Zouzou (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Jouyeux Anniversaire Zouzou




Merci Tibo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je pense que je goûterai ton super gâteau un peu plus tard dans la journée pour éviter qu'il me pèse trop ce matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En tout cas, il a l'air exquis


----------



## Zouzou (1 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire Zouzou.




Merci beaucoup WebOlivier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne journée à toi.


----------



## Zouzou (1 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> eh ben quel gâteau !!!!!
> 
> *Bon Anniversaire !!!     Zouzou    !!!*
> 
> ...




Merci beaucoup macelene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais la générosité c'est aussi partager 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors je partage tous ces kilos potentiels avec toi


----------



## Zouzou (1 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> BonAnouZouZou



Global, tous mes respects 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci à toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En attendant, l'anniversaire de ... l'indépendance des USA ...


----------



## Zouzou (1 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> b'n n'aniv'zou



Merci Grug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne journée à toi


----------



## Luc G (1 Mars 2004)

Bon anniversaire, Zouzou (et te fatigue pas à remercier tous les floodeurs du bar, tu vas y laisser ton clavier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Zouzou (1 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire, Zouzou (et te fatigue pas à remercier tous les floodeurs du bar, tu vas y laisser ton clavier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il n'y aura pas d'exception à la règle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je te remercie Luc G pour ce nouveau message sympathique.

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## macmarco (1 Mars 2004)

* Happy birthday Zouzou !  * 
Et n'oublie pas le champ' avec les galettes et le beurre, y a sûrement de la place dans ton panier !


----------



## Zouzou (1 Mars 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> * Happy birthday Zouzou !  *
> Et n'oublie pas le champ' avec les galettes et le beurre, y a sûrement de la place dans ton panier !



Merci macmarco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais il n'est pas prudent d'avoir de si bonnes choses dans son panier avec le grand méchant loup


----------



## Nephou (1 Mars 2004)

Tous mes vux le meilleurs pour ta nouvelle année qui commence.


----------



## Zouzou (1 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Tous mes v&amp;#339;ux le meilleurs pour ta nouvelle année qui commence.





Merci Nephou, c'était toi y a pas si longtemps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Une ride de plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais ça fait tout notre charme


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2004)

Bon anniversaire Malkovitch


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

Bon anniversaire Malkovitch


----------



## Nephou (1 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Malkovitch


De même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et bonne continuation dannée


----------



## Zouzou (1 Mars 2004)

Bon anniversaire Malkovitch


----------



## Oizo (1 Mars 2004)

*Joyeux Anniversaire Zouzou !*


----------



## Oizo (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Malkovitch



De même !


----------



## Zouzou (1 Mars 2004)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux Anniversaire Zouzou !*




* Merci   Oizo 



*


----------



## anntraxh (1 Mars 2004)

Donc ... on disait ???? 

c'est l'annouf à Zouzou ET à Malkovitch ????? 






ce jour est un grand jour !  avec toute mon amitié à vous deux


----------



## Zouzou (1 Mars 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Donc ... on disait ????
> 
> c'est l'annouf à Zouzou ET à Malkovitch ?????
> 
> ...










Merci beaucoup Anne, tu es un amour


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2004)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> De même !



Merci «Yahoo Cartes de visite»... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Joyeux anniversaire Malkovitch.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mars 2004)

Bon Anniversaire CyrilDid


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Mars 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Cyril !


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mars 2004)

Bon anniversaire CyberDid


----------



## Zouzou (2 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire CyberDid




Pareil


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2004)

Zouzou a dit:
			
		

> Pareil



Pas mieux...


----------



## Alex666 (2 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux...



itou !


----------



## Grug (2 Mars 2004)

pour tes 0 ans CyberDid,


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mars 2004)

Bon anniversaire Gribouille? C'est possible ça?


----------



## Luc G (3 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Gribouille? C'est possible ça?



J'aurais pas cru  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon anniversaire, Gribouille


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Mars 2004)

0 ans, l'as pas grandi en quatre ans le gribouille


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mars 2004)

Grib' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kékecék'c'tystoire


----------



## macelene (3 Mars 2004)

* bon Anniversaire  Gribouille * 





et même à lui ça arrive !!!   et en plus il se trompe de jour    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








   Kékecék'c'tystoire : allez suis sûre qu'il y en a plein qui l' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, voulait voir si on se bousculerait pour lui souhaiter de continuer ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à délirer .


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mars 2004)

Bonanniversaire Gribouille


----------



## Oizo (3 Mars 2004)

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février 1957. Sa photo
Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Macthieu 23 mars 1980
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.
Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## Oizo (3 Mars 2004)

_gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976_


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mars 2004)

Gribouille: 24 octobre 1976...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mars 2004)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> _gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976_



Pas mieux...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mars 2004)

bah au moins c'est un scorpion, lui, n'annif gribouille


----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Gribouille: 24 octobre 1976...



dejà en octobre ?


----------



## Zouzou (4 Mars 2004)

Et un excellent anniversaire à Iounmoutef qui entre dans sa cinquantième année


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2004)

et re-bon annif a gribouille qui semble viellir très vite ces derniers jours (2 ans en 3 jours ça ça s'appelle croquer la vie)


----------



## einqui (4 Mars 2004)

Ah ben tiens, c'est la qu'il fallait le souhaiter....
Bon anniversaire Gribouille! (2 fois par an ca doit etre penible a la longue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mars 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire à Mille Sabords.


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Mars 2004)

Bon anniversaire Mille Sabords


----------



## Oizo (8 Mars 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Mille Sabords !*

Juste à temps !


----------



## iMax (9 Mars 2004)

Bon anniversaire, Paul


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mars 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Paul!*


----------



## Oizo (9 Mars 2004)

* Joyeux   Anniversaire   Foguenne !*     </font>   </font>


----------



## Luc G (9 Mars 2004)

Bon anniversaire à notre reporter de choc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Qu'il s'agisse de soirée mondaines ou de la vie cachée des sangsues outre-Quievrain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Vous croyez qu'il va émerger ou ils HS jusqu'à l'année prochaine


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2004)

Quoi déjà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon anouf


----------



## Foguenne (9 Mars 2004)

Merci, merci. Je suis encore en état, je fête ce soir calmement et mercredi peut-être un peu moins calmement.


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2004)

<font color="orange">* Ouaaaiiisss !!!!! Joyeux anniversaire Paul !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












A la tienne !* </font>


----------



## anntraxh (9 Mars 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire, Paul !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mars 2004)

Bon anniversaire Paul ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




...et un petit cadeau qui te tiendra chaud au cas ou tu ne retrouverais pas le chemin de ta maison cette nuit...


----------



## Foguenne (9 Mars 2004)

Héhé, merci à tous.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je fête également mes 2 ans sur Mac, je m'étais offert mon iBook pour mes 28 ans.


----------



## Bilbo (9 Mars 2004)

J'ai quarante-et-un ans aujourd'hui, et MacADSL, sans le savoir, a mis mon site dans sa une du jour. Le hasard a bien fait les choses aujourd'hui.

À+

P.S. Joyeux anniversaire Paul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu es sûr que tu seras en état de « fêter moins calmement » demain ?


----------



## Luc G (9 Mars 2004)

Bon anniversaire, Bilbo


----------



## Alex666 (9 Mars 2004)

bon anniversaire Paul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




clic ici et à la tienne !


----------



## Nephou (9 Mars 2004)

Bon anniversaire Paul


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Bilbo !


----------



## macelene (9 Mars 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai quarante-et-un ans aujourd'hui,



Bon sang ça se fête !!!

 *Joyeux Anniversaire Bilbo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*  

tu n'es pas dans la liste ???


----------



## Alex666 (9 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon sang ça se fête !!!
> 
> *Joyeux Anniversaire Bilbo
> 
> ...



alors la ! pareil que Macelene


----------



## Grug (9 Mars 2004)

BonannivBilbo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



t'as pas de gateau ??


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas de gateau ??



Il faut que la date de naissance soit affichée dans le profil...


----------



## Bilbo (9 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu n'es pas dans la liste ???


Je fréquente rarement le bar et je ne l'ai pas vue passer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> BonannivBilbo
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Mais va falloir que tu te dépêches. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Merci à tous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Mars 2004)

Alors, aujourd'hui nus avons donc l'anniversaire de quelques pseudos de gribouille ainsi que celui de tufeha et de -lucas-.
Bon anniversaire aux deux derniers


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mars 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Alors, aujourd'hui nus avons donc l'anniversaire de quelques pseudos de gribouille ainsi que celui de tufeha et de -lucas-.
> Bon anniversaire aux deux derniers




Pareil, BonAnouf


----------



## ·Lucas· (10 Mars 2004)

Merci à vous.

C'est sympa.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2004)

à celles et ceux qui ont vieilli pendant mon absence...


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire [Ttf]CarmodY.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mars 2004)

Bon anniversaire


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire [Ttf]CarmodY.



Pareil, bonanouf


----------



## Grug (13 Mars 2004)

bon aniversaire à tous


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2004)

Joyaux anniversaire Carmody, et un joyeux non-anniversaire à tous les autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS : -lucas-, si tu nous lit, tu pourrais enlever ton image énorme de ta signature ?


----------



## Grug (13 Mars 2004)

bon anniv [TtF]CarmodY


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Accroweb.


----------



## macelene (14 Mars 2004)

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Macthieu 23 mars 1980
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.
Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas mis la date dans leur profil !!!


----------



## macelene (14 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire Accroweb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2004)

Bonanouf Accroweb


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2004)

Bon anniversaire Accroweb


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2004)

Bon anniversaire Finn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un ronron





Deux Ronron













Finn je me pensais pas que tu me détestais à ce point


----------



## benjamin (17 Mars 2004)

Bon anniv' à tous ceux que j'ai ratés, et à Finn aujourd'hui


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Finn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Profite bien et passe une excellente journée!


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2004)

Bon anniversaire, Finn, n'en profite pas pour rallumer les volcans d'Auvergne.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2004)

Bon anniversaire Finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




25: c'est le bel âge


----------



## macelene (17 Mars 2004)

*





 bon anniversaire Finn .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

et te plaît ce matou ????


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire, Finn, n'en profite pas pour rallumer les volcans d'Auvergne.



On laissera Prerima s'en occuper... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Quoi, j'ai dit une bêtise? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Tiens, je me fais pardonner.


----------



## macmarco (17 Mars 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Finn !


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Mars 2004)

Joyeux quart de siècle Romuald !


----------



## anntraxh (17 Mars 2004)

Bon anniversaire, Finn!


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2004)

Bon anouf Finn


----------



## Zouzou (17 Mars 2004)

Joyeux Anniversaire


----------



## Nephou (17 Mars 2004)

Toutes mes sincères félicitations pour avoir atteint ce vénérable âge oh Finn
_quest-ce que je raconte moi ,_
Et à bientôt, jespère, pour trinquer à notre santé (ya pas de raison)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Finn !  *





_Belle journée ensoleillée avec tout mes voeux de bonheurs les plus sincères_















_bijour et bisous à Marie_


----------



## Oizo (17 Mars 2004)

*Joyeux Anniversaire Finn !*


----------



## ginette107 (17 Mars 2004)




----------



## Malkovitch (17 Mars 2004)

c'esT PAs cELUI dE ToN PErEU, C'eST PAS ceLUi De TA MErEUH

C'eST tON ANNiVeRSSaIREUH FinNNEUH ATLasSeuH  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_rantanplan._


----------



## Alex666 (17 Mars 2004)

bon anniversaire Finn


----------



## Foguenne (17 Mars 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Finn.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens, Gribouille a son anniversaire aujourd'hui aussi.
Joyeux anniversaire Gribouille.


----------



## gribouille (17 Mars 2004)

je cours après le salamis


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2004)

Fais attention c'est gras parterre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Il fait la tête tu crois?


----------



## gribouille (17 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Fais attention c'est gras parterre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non... il à peur....

le 10 c'est sa fête


----------



## KARL40 (17 Mars 2004)

Joyeux FINNversaire !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2004)

Bienvenue au monde Sarah


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2004)

Oui! Bienvenue et que tes jours soient légers et ensoleillés


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2004)

Heureux anniversaire, Romu.


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Mars 2004)

gna gna gna doc...

tu changes...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mars 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Finn






Manque plus que les bougies..


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire Finn
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 mouarf ! 

Merci à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de Tibo à Doc en passant par tous les autres je ne vous cite pas j'aurais trop peur d'en oublier).

Un quart de siècle .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ca me faisait peur hier encore finalement rien n'a changé (si ce n'est une petite crème anti-ride 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nan k'déconne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Bon je file ce soir c'est resto et saint patrick, alors BUVEZ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dernière chose : je profite de mon anniv' pour faire un mea culpa : n'étant pas là hier soir (zenith avec matteeeeeeeeew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) j'ai zappé les user's de la nuit qui sont restés fermés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 'espère qu'm'en voudraient pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Allez ciao tutti


----------



## Amok (17 Mars 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (17 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bon je file ce soir c'est resto et saint patrick, alors BUVEZ



GUINNESS J'arrive


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mars 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Flavie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Salutations à Benjamin C.


----------



## macmarco (20 Mars 2004)

Eh bien,   *joyeux anniversaire Flavie !*


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mars 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mars 2004)

Bon anouf Flavie,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 un peu à la boure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon anouf également à yannou et Macthieu


----------



## Macthieu (23 Mars 2004)

merci


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Mars 2004)

Bon anouf Macthieu _de la part de sonnyboy_


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2004)

Bon anniversaire à Yannou et Macthieu qui continue à faire la danse du ventre


----------



## sylko (23 Mars 2004)

Zoyeux janniversaire


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2004)

Bon anniversaire à tout le monde : ceux qui le fêtent aujourd'hui et ceux qui l'ont fêté ces jours-ci et auxquels j'avais oublié 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de le souhaiter.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mars 2004)

Bons anniversaires à Yannou et Macthieu.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire à tout le monde : ceux qui le fêtent aujourd'hui et ceux qui l'ont fêté ces jours-ci et auxquels j'avais oublié
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tout pareil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez Macthieu, tu payes un coup à boire au bar ?


----------



## Oizo (23 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bons anniversaires à Yannou et Macthieu.



Pareil


----------



## Macthieu (23 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tout pareil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est ma tourné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















qu'est ce que vous prenez???


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Mars 2004)

Tiens, ça faisait longtemps que t'étais pas venu raconter quelques anneries....


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça faisait longtemps que t'étais pas venu raconter quelques anneries....



C'est vrai ça manquait


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça faisait longtemps que t'étais pas venu raconter quelques anneries....



Bataille !


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (23 Mars 2004)

Ich wünsche euch alles gute zum Geburstag, les papis !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































Nan, bon, un peu de respect aux aînés...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> c'est ma tourné
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben alors le bar n'est pas encore ouvert


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mars 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> c'est ma tourné
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comme d'ab


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Mars 2004)

Joyeux 32ème anniversaire à Caster.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mars 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Caster. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Passe une bonne journée et et un bon week-end.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2004)

Tout pareil


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mars 2004)

ça faisait longtempps que j'étais pas venu pourrir le thread d'annthrax...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2004)

Bon Anniversaire Elektroseb


----------



## elektroseb (27 Mars 2004)

Merci beaucoup!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




M'sieur Jobs, t'as pas un nouveau g5 pour mon n'aniv'?

bon, tant pis...


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Mars 2004)




----------



## WebOliver (27 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon Anniversaire Elektroseb








Pô mieux...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pô mieux...



pareil


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire à Kamkil, à l'occasion de ses 18 ans.


----------



## Nephou (29 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire à Kamkil, à l'occasion de ses 18 ans.


fectivement, ça s'arrose


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire à Kamkil, à l'occasion de ses 18 ans.


Encore un qui devient soit disant "responsable" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bon anniversaire à lui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (quoique je doute qu'il nous lise avant quelque temps) ainsi qu'à Chrysalyd


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire à Kamkil, à l'occasion de ses 18 ans.



tu m'ôtes les mots de la bouche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon anniv' petit veinard


----------



## kamkil (29 Mars 2004)

Merci à tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







En fait c'est plutôt le début de la galère: plus de protection parentale, juridique et j'en passe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais ça doit avoir certains avantage genre le permis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez encore 1 ans et des poussières pour Dark Templar


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Mars 2004)

Et le kiki qui pousse...c'est important aussi.


----------



## Lio70 (29 Mars 2004)




----------



## macelene (29 Mars 2004)

*Joyeux 18 printemps Kamkil !!!* 

Profite bien de tout


----------



## iMax (29 Mars 2004)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Allez encore 1 ans et des poussières pour Dark Templar



...et moins de deux mois pour moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon anniversaire


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mars 2004)

Bon anniversaire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dis voir galopin... tu devais pas venir à l'AES?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2ème session


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Mars 2004)

J'en profite pour souhaiter une bonne fête à benjamin, seul maître ici après Dieu.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> seul maître ici après Dieu.



Qui m'appelle ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Et bonne fête aussi, au passage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Qui m'appelle ?











 J'avais oublié, honte à moi


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mars 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> J'en profite pour souhaiter une bonne fête à benjamin, seul maître ici après Dieu.



Tu as quelque chose à lui demander ?


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu as quelque chose à lui demander ?


PAs encore, mais je prépare le terrain


----------



## macelene (2 Avril 2004)

*Avril 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. * 


Dites  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on oublie la liste des matelots   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















  en Avril ne te découvre pas d'  *un fil !!!*


----------



## macelene (2 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Avril
> Kisco, 1er avril 1982
> nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.
> Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
> ...



*Kisco, 1er avril 1982* 

Happy birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour hier


----------



## macelene (2 Avril 2004)

*Avril 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968.
Vieux Raleur, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... Une photo de mon grand-père ? Bon alors voilà. * 


*Et le 2 Avril c'est pas un poisson * 







*36 chandelles pour Natokino*


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2004)

Bons anniversaires Kisco et Nato.


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Avril 2004)

En attendant, bon anniversaire à kisco avec un peu de retard, et à nato. (cadeau : t'as le droit de t'amuser une heure avec les posteurs du clan m4k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## kisco (2 Avril 2004)

lol merci à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plutôt une bonne journée hier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









et bon anniv' a toi nato kino!


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2004)

Bon anniversaire, en retard à Kamkil et Kisco.
Bon anniversaire à l'heure à Nato qui aurait quand même pu faire l'effort de naître le 1er avril : c'est quand même plus rigolo.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2004)

Arrgh ! je suis en retard !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bons annifs à kisco et à Nato !!!


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire, en retard à Kamkil et Kisco.
> Bon anniversaire à l'heure à Nato qui aurait quand même pu faire l'effort de naître le 1er avril : c'est quand même plus rigolo.



J'aime pas le poisson frais, c'est pour ça !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci à tous ceux qui sont passés par là.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Avril 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Nato. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kisco, désolé pour le retard mais le Flamok me prend beaucoup de mon temps.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2004)

Heureux anniversaire, Nicolas.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2004)

Bon anniversaire Kisco  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dsl pour le retard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon anniversaire Nato et une marguerite à butiner


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Kisco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pense aussi aux petites connexions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2004)

Ben je veux bien mais maintenant que tu l'as copiée


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben je veux bien mais maintenant que tu l'as copiée



Tu peux toujours éditer ton image.


----------



## maousse (2 Avril 2004)

bon anniversaire, Nato !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2004)

Voilà il en a deux pour le prix d'une


----------



## macmarco (2 Avril 2004)

Happy birthday Nato !


----------



## WebOliver (5 Avril 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire ihaveinzebelouk.


----------



## gribouille (5 Avril 2004)

imprononcable... même en texte.... tout pareil, le cur y est


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Avril 2004)

Ouais, joyeux anniv machin


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2004)

bon anniversaire aussi


----------



## nato kino (5 Avril 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Happy birthday Nato !



Bien vu les antennes Marco !!


----------



## gribouille (5 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bien vu les antennes Marco !!



c'est sensé représenter quoi les machins qui te voletent autour du ciboulot ? c'est des mites ?


----------



## nato kino (5 Avril 2004)

Et merci à TibomonG4 pour les fleurs.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Avril 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire à Cyril. C'est ici aussi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et bon anniversaire également à Ronnie2000.


----------



## sylko (6 Avril 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Cyril


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

Joyeux Anniversaire Cyril et Ronnie2000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















PS: Nato


----------



## kisco (6 Avril 2004)

Bon Anniversaire Cyril !!


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Avril 2004)

Bon anniversaire Cyril et Ronnie2000


----------



## Oizo (6 Avril 2004)

*Joyeux Anniversaire Cyril et Ronnie2000 ! 
*


----------



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Kaneda.


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Avril 2004)

Bonanouf' Kaneda


----------



## WebOliver (9 Avril 2004)

Idem pour Madmac et tautaz.


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Avril 2004)

Bon anniversaire à eux, heureusement qu'il reste quelques vrais sujets au bar


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2004)

Bon anniversaire à tous


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Avril 2004)

Bon anniversaire


----------



## Alex666 (9 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire à tous


pas mieux


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Avril 2004)

Un joyeux anniversaire à Tigrou, 27 ans.


----------



## Zouzou (10 Avril 2004)

Hé hé, bon anniversaire Tigrou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est la fête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je pense que cette image devrait te rappeler un certain soir ...


Et sinon, un cadeau pour plus tard (avatar ou signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Oizo (10 Avril 2004)

*  Joyeux <font color="black">  Anniversaire   Tigrou ! </font>*


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Avril 2004)

Pour ne pas oublier demain.

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Macthieu 23 mars 1980
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
Vieux Raleur (Lemy), le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.
Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## Zouzou (11 Avril 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pour ne pas oublier demain.
> 
> *Avril*
> Kisco, 1er avril 1982
> ...


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Avril 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Lemmy (si tu nous lis sache que tu as gagné le droit de trouver un nouveau sujet dans "Et avec google").


----------



## Oizo (11 Avril 2004)

*Joyeux Anniversaire Lemmy !*


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Avril 2004)

Joyeux Anniversaire Lemmy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























Bonne Pâques à tous


----------



## macelene (11 Avril 2004)

*ET Bon Anniversaire Lemmy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 


Les cloches sonnent à la volée fait un soleil de rêve 
*La vie est belle  * 

Bonne et belle journée à tous


----------



## remy (11 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *La vie est belle  *
> 
> Bonne et belle journée à tous



vivement la piscine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (+1200 points)


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Avril 2004)

Très juste


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Lemmy


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Avril 2004)

Et un joyeux anniversaire aussi à sonia


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Avril 2004)

30 ans pour Nemo44, ça se fête


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2004)

Bon Anniversaire Nemo44


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Avril 2004)

Et un bon anniversaire aussi à Patatra,  douze et graubil, ça fait beaucoup aujourd'hui.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2004)

Tout pareil


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Avril 2004)

Bon anniversaire à tous


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2004)

à *Lemmymy !* and *playaman !*








und

à *Nemo44!*


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire Lemmy (si tu nous lis sache que tu as gagné le droit de trouver un nouveau sujet dans "Et avec google").





			
				Oizo a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux Anniversaire Lemmy !*





			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux Anniversaire Lemmy





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> *ET Bon Anniversaire Lemmy
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *BON ANNIVERSAIRE MICHEL !!!*





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire Lemmy





			
				Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> à *Lemmymy !* and *playaman !*



merci à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vos souhaits sont comme les oeufs de Pâques. une très bonne surprise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je profite de l'occasion. 

bon anniversaire   *playaman*





_chouette ton avatar nouveau, Fredo_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2004)

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Macthieu 23 mars 1980
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.
Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> merci à tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joyeux anniversaire... en retard because AES.


----------



## macmarco (12 Avril 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire(en retard, because Pâques en famille !) Lemmy !
Joyeux anniversaire aussi à Nemo44 et playaman !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire(en retard, because Pâques en famille !) Lemmy !
> Joyeux anniversaire aussi à Nemo44 et playaman !





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire... en retard because AES.



merci à vous deux


----------



## Malkovitch (14 Avril 2004)

Et aujourdhui c'est qui ?  


_Bon anniversaire aux suivants _ 

Voilà comme ça c'est fait,  je reviens l'année prochaine


----------



## Kaneda (14 Avril 2004)

Merci à vous les gars


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Avril 2004)

Bon Anniversaire SuperXavPlus


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (15 Avril 2004)

Pourquoi on ne fête pas l'anniv des Mac des  membres ?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire à ThePatrix.


----------



## iMax (16 Avril 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire, Patrice...


----------



## WebOliver (17 Avril 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire à VieuxChonchon.


----------



## playaman (17 Avril 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> à *Lemmymy !* and *playaman !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Merci Fred ! Et vieux râleur également pour le texto 

Lemmy camarade de 11 avril, plein de bonnes choses avec un peu de retard ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2004)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Merci Fred ! Et vieux râleur également pour le texto
> 
> Lemmy camarade de 11 avril, plein de bonnes choses avec un peu de retard ;-)



Merci, "confédéré" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







" plein de bonnes choses avec un peu de retard "  elles arrivent


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2004)

Bon anniversaire fblattman


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2004)

Bon anniversaire 1Max


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2004)

Ouaaaaais ! 18 ans iMax ! Bravo


----------



## WebOliver (18 Avril 2004)

Bon anniversaire iMax... et profite bien de ton séjour au Grand-Saint-Bernard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









18 ans?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu deviens raisonnable maintenant... même en scooter.


----------



## Zouzou (19 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire iMax...










C'est pas le 23 mai son anniv ????????


----------



## Zouzou (19 Avril 2004)

Un joyeux anniversaire à Grug


----------



## macelene (19 Avril 2004)

*bon anniversaire GRUG !!!! *  

En plus sous le soleil.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2004)

Bon Anniversaire Grug


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2004)

Bon anniversaire Grug


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2004)

* Bon  Annouf'   Grug *


----------



## Oizo (19 Avril 2004)

_Joyeux Anniversaire Grug !_


----------



## Grug (20 Avril 2004)

Merci à tous, y'a pas à dire, ça fait plaisir.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Avril 2004)

Bons anniversaire à einna2000 et à Bub.


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bons anniversaire à einna2000 et à Bub.



pareil


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Avril 2004)

Bon Anniversaire Dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Ok j'exagère alors


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Avril 2004)

Bon anniversaire Alhambra


----------



## Oizo (24 Avril 2004)

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Macthieu 23 mars 1980
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.
Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## Oizo (24 Avril 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Alhambra !


----------



## WebOliver (24 Avril 2004)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire Alhambra !



Merci _Yahoo! Cartes de visite_. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Joyeux anniversaire Alhambra.


----------



## iMax (24 Avril 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire 1Max





			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ouaaaaais ! 18 ans iMax ! Bravo





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire iMax... et profite bien de ton séjour au Grand-Saint-Bernard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci les gars (ainsi qu'à Paul qui m'a envoyé un MP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), ça me fait très plaisir mais comme l'a dit zouzou:



			
				Zouzou a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le 23 mai son anniv ????????



c'est dans un mois


----------



## iMax (24 Avril 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_N'y aurait-il pas un problème de dates ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Bilbo (24 Avril 2004)

Vu sur le site de Dark :











Joyeux anniversaire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Avril 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Vu sur le site de Dark :


Putain, au moins 2 ans que j'y suis pas allé et ça fonctionne toujours, c'était pas de la merde ce site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! _Par contre, tu es prié de ne pas diffuser l'adresse, je vais avoir l'air de quoi moi après quand je donnerai des conseils pour les sites des autres ?_





Nan mais aujourd'hui c'est juste mes deux ans de MacG


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Avril 2004)

Ben ça fait rien il y aura un gâteau plus gros en juin


----------



## Bilbo (24 Avril 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> _Par contre, tu es prié de ne pas diffuser l'adresse_


Pas sans ton autorisation. Le respect d'un pseudo, c'est sacré. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais aujourd'hui c'est juste mes deux ans de MacG



Je me disais aussi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







À+


----------



## WebOliver (25 Avril 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire... à <font color="red">Jacksim.


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire... à <font color="red">Jacksim.



Tout pareil


----------



## Cricri (25 Avril 2004)

Pareil ! Que de souvenirs ! C'était le bon temps !


----------



## benjamin (25 Avril 2004)

Bon anniv', Simon


----------



## Grug (25 Avril 2004)

tout pareil


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Avril 2004)

Bon Anniversaire Jacksim


----------



## Oizo (25 Avril 2004)

*Joyeux Anniversaire  JackSim   !*


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Avril 2004)

Un joyeux anniversaire à JackSim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


 foiré


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (25 Avril 2004)

Beuh, on m'a oublié dans les anniv de juin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



24/06/.......1990 !


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Avril 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Beuh, on m'a oublié dans les anniv de juin


Il serait plus exacte de dire que tu ne l'as pas rajoutée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Alors



[/QUOTE]


*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Macthieu 23 mars 1980
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.
Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## JackSim (26 Avril 2004)

Merci à tous !


----------



## Zouzou (26 Avril 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *Mars*
> Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
> Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
> Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
> ...




Moi aussi je veux en être :


----------



## supermoquette (26 Avril 2004)

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Macthieu 23 mars 1980
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.
Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963. 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2004)

Zouzou a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je veux en être :


Trop fainéant pour t'y mettre ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Zouzou, le 1er mars 1978
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Macthieu 23 mars 1980
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.
Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## macelene (30 Avril 2004)

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.


*Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... *









*Eh toi  le petit jeune !!!!! *





*Ça te fais dans les 34 printemps si je ne m'abuse ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

* 





  Féliz compleaños compadre   !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

Le  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  de la Plume !!!


----------



## macelene (30 Avril 2004)

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.*










*Eh toi !!  le petit un peu moins jeune  !!!!! *





*Ça te fais dans les 38 printemps si je ne m'abuse ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

* 





  Heureux anniversaire    !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## WebOliver (30 Avril 2004)

Joyeux anniversaires à vous deux.


----------



## Luc G (30 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaires à vous deux.



Pas mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et félicitations à Pepita pour son courage à supporter le Roberto


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Avril 2004)

Un joyeux anniversaire au deux vieux là Roberto et guytantakul


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Avril 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _... J'aime beaucoup ta signature !!_













Merci bien, moi j'aime beaucoup les liens de la tienne


----------



## anntraxh (30 Avril 2004)

joyeux anniversaire à toi, jeune Roberto , et à Guytantakul !!!!


----------



## Grug (30 Avril 2004)

joyeux Roberto,
Joyeux guytantakul


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2004)

Bon anniversaire  *Vincent*


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2004)

Joyeux Roberto et guytantakul


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2004)

Joyeux Roberto et Guytantakul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Meilleurs voeux !!


----------



## nato kino (30 Avril 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *La bite au Ketchup, avec une noisette de mayo !!*














Bah finalement, ,j'en veux pas de ton gâteau !!


----------



## macmarco (30 Avril 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire, Roberto !


----------



## Nephou (30 Avril 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Vincent


----------



## macmarco (30 Avril 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oh p... !
> Merci MacMarco !!!
> *Mort de rire !! *
> 
> ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Avril 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Roberto


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Avril 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Guytantakul


----------



## macmarco (30 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire Guytantakul



Pareil !


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (30 Avril 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Roberto et Guytantakul


----------



## chagregel (30 Avril 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire Roberto et Guytantakul



Pareil


----------



## Nephou (30 Avril 2004)

Tibo, je travaille temporairement dans un bureau paysager 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sans même un seul paravent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 va falloir que je songe à désactiver laffichage des images


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (30 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Tibo, je travaille temporairement dans un bureau paysager
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C balo ça...


----------



## nato kino (30 Avril 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Rhâââââââ... !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bon, encore une ou deux photos comme ça et il sera trop destabilisé pour pouvoir encore pondre ces 10 pages dans "et avec la tête" !!


----------



## Nephou (30 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon, encore une ou deux photos comme ça et il sera trop destabilisé pour pouvoir encore pondre ces 10 pages dans "et avec la tête" !!








 Ça me fait penser à quelque chose mais à quoi


----------



## nato kino (30 Avril 2004)

Roberta la chemisette fleurie a dit:
			
		

> Cot cot Codek !



Pif Paf Poum !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Tibo, je travaille temporairement dans un bureau paysager
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ou alors il faut faire les fenêtres plus petites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais au fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pourquoi il n'est pas beau le payage


----------



## Nephou (30 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors il faut faire les fenêtres plus petites
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben jaime bien les paysages vallonnés mais là ya disturbance rapport au boulot que jdois mtaper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pi yen a a qui font rien quà admirer le paysage par dessus mon épaule


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Avril 2004)

Il peut y avoir une petite soirée habillée avant


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Avril 2004)

Et hop au dodo


----------



## nato kino (30 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et hop au dodo



GLOoooooooouPS !!


----------



## Oizo (30 Avril 2004)

À   *Roberto Vendez*  et à   *Guytantakul*   :


----------



## Nephou (30 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et hop au dodo



 vous voulez me faire virer non ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pus que une heure et au dodo


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Avril 2004)

Ma jolie photo étant partie en voilà une autre  pour compenser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Elle est de nouveau visible mais j'ai pitié de Roberto alors je la laisse


----------



## macmarco (30 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Elle est de nouveau visible mais j'ai pitié de Roberto alors je la laisse



Pas pour tout le monde, j'ai du aller chercher le lien dans ton post...


----------



## nato kino (30 Avril 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pas pour tout le monde, j'ai du aller chercher le lien dans ton post...


Et alors ? Déçu ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Avril 2004)

Plus fort que l'Amok, Roberto alors


----------



## macmarco (1 Mai 2004)




----------



## macelene (1 Mai 2004)

*Moi aussi je veux le numéro de MONICA *


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Mai 2004)

Et un joyeux anniversaire à Didier Guillon


----------



## sylko (1 Mai 2004)

Je dirais même plus...

Cordial anniversaire Didier


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mai 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Didier!


----------



## Oizo (1 Mai 2004)

*Joyeux Anniversaire Didier !* 





 _©Yahoo_


----------



## Oizo (2 Mai 2004)

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Zouzou, le 1er mars 1978
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Macthieu 23 mars 1980
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.
Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mai 2004)

bon anni chagregel, le tyran des forums


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2004)

Bon anniversaire Chagregel


----------



## Sir (7 Mai 2004)

Itooooooooooooo


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (7 Mai 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Chag !


----------



## macmarco (7 Mai 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire voisin !


----------



## nicogala (7 Mai 2004)

Bon Anniversaire Chagregel !
Quart de siècle -1an : profite !


----------



## Zouzou (7 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Chagregel



Joyeux Annouf


----------



## chagregel (10 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon anni chagregel, le tyran des forums










Tu vas voir sur le toubarvert toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci, apres un week end par chez nous (héhé, 35 powaaaa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)
Free HS, GPRS SFR HS (A moins que mon Alu 12 ai vraiment un probleme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) j'arrive enfin à lire MacGé.

Ca va encore etre une matinée productive  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci à tous


----------



## macelene (10 Mai 2004)

* Joyeux anniversaire le nouvo modo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*  
un plein de bonnes choses


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2004)

On reprend... Joyeux anniversaires à etudiant69





 ainsi qu'à use.


----------



## Zouzou (1 Juin 2004)

Romain, je te souhaite un excellent anniversaire 
Longue vie à Darkounet, le plus sage d'entre nous 
Et m*rd* pour ton premier diplôme de l'enseignement supérieur 
Ma soeur t'embrasse bien fort


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juin 2004)

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Macthieu 23 mars 1980
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.
Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juin 2004)

Bonne Anniversaire Dark


----------



## macelene (1 Juin 2004)

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Une petite remontée de la liste de Juin  :love:* 

Merci Zouzou


----------



## macelene (1 Juin 2004)

Et*Et Happy birthday Darkounet :love: *


----------



## macmarco (1 Juin 2004)

Happy Birthday Dark !:king:


----------



## Bilbo (1 Juin 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Darky ! :king:

L'année prochaine à la même date, on fêtera ça dignement. Tu auras enfin le droit de sortir jusqu'à des heures impossibles.   

À+


----------



## anntraxh (1 Juin 2004)

joyeux anniversaire à toi, Dark !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juin 2004)

Merci à tous  :love:  :love:  :love:​


			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> L'année prochaine à la même date, on fêtera ça dignement. Tu auras enfin le droit de sortir jusqu'à des heures impossibles.


Comme si j'avais besoin d'un vieux comme toi pour savoir ce que j'ai à faire.   :love:


----------



## Bilbo (1 Juin 2004)

Il y a des jours comme ça. 

Hé Dark, je jour de mes quarante ans, j'ai déménagé et un jeune imbécile, taillé à la Schwarznegger a voulu montrer ça force. Il a levé la machine à laver dans un petit escalier alors que je la maniais avec un diable. Depuis, je n'ai plus l'épaule de mes dix-sept ans. :sick:

Alors les jours d'anniversaire un peu merdiques, tu sais ! 

Repasse par ici, je suis sûr que tu vas avoir tout plein de bons gâteaux. 

À+


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne Anniversaire Dark




 Oui je sais  Alors je recommence  Bon Anniversaire Dark


----------



## Spyro (1 Juin 2004)

Naniv' Dark Templar.

 Tu veux quoi comme cadeau ? Un avatar ?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2004)

BonAnouf Dark :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juin 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux quoi comme cadeau ? Un avatar ?










			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui je sais  Alors je recommence


Bah tu vois quand tu veux


----------



## Jeffouille (2 Juin 2004)

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Macthieu 23 mars 1980
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.
Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2004)

_un peu en retard, mais le coeur y est..._  

*Bon anniversaire* Dark


----------



## nato kino (2 Juin 2004)

Bisous et bon anniversaire le gognol !!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :king:


----------



## macmarco (2 Juin 2004)

Happy Birthday The Gognol, The King Of Rock And Roll !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juin 2004)

Bon anniversaire Le Gognol  






Bon on dirait que tu a déjà trouvé le gâteau ou les brochettes du barbecue


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juin 2004)

Bon anouf Le Gognol et bon barbeuc


----------



## alan.a (2 Juin 2004)

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Macthieu 23 mars 1980
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.
Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juin 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire... Tiens, un beau champ comme tu les aimes...


----------



## lumai (2 Juin 2004)

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Macthieu 23 mars 1980
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.
Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## lumai (2 Juin 2004)

T'as préparé les cotillons, serpentins, mousseux et gateaux plein de crême :sick: ???

 En tout cas : Bon anniversaire Le Gognol !!!


----------



## macelene (2 Juin 2004)

Et hop 30 printemps ...  le bonheur quoi !!! :love:

Un super bon anniversaire ...pour Gognol


----------



## Oizo (2 Juin 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Le Gognol et bonpat !*
_... et à Dark avec un peu de retard !_


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juin 2004)

Un joyeux anniversaire au gognol et à bonpat (qui n'est plus là) avec un tout petit peu de retard.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire à peon.master.  et à Bonpat... quelqu'un a des nouvelles?


----------



## Bilbo (5 Juin 2004)

Il faut croire que l'automne est propice aux galipettes. C'est fou le nombre de gens qui sont nés au mois de mai ou juin. 

Molgow, c'est ton tour.

*Happy birthday !* 

À+


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2004)

Bonanaouf aussi


----------



## Oizo (5 Juin 2004)

Joyeux Anniversaire molgow !


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juin 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Molgow.


----------



## molgow (5 Juin 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Molgow, c'est ton tour.
> 
> *Happy birthday !*



Merci!!


----------



## sylko (5 Juin 2004)

Bon anniversaire


----------



## macelene (5 Juin 2004)

Bon anniversaire Molgow !!!  
tout simplement ...
:love:


----------



## molgow (5 Juin 2004)

Merci à tous 

C'est un important cap 21 ans.. à présent, je peux enfin aller boire n'importe où.. même aux Etats-Unis 

Je sais pas si c'est bien que ça en fait... :sick:


----------



## Bilbo (5 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> C'est un important cap 21 ans.. à présent, je peux enfin aller boire n'importe où.. même aux Etats-Unis


Haaaaa ! :love: :love: :love:



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si c'est bien que ça en fait... :sick:


Et hop, le côté suisse qui ressort. Ça gâche tout.   

À+


----------



## molgow (5 Juin 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Et hop, le côté suisse qui ressort. Ça gâche tout.



Non non.. c'est juste mon côté anti-USA et anti-Capitliste qui ressort 

Pis bon, pour aller boire, faut pas aller aux Etats-Unis, ils connaissent pas le vin, et la bière commerciale ultra-industrielle ça me botte pas trop


----------



## chagregel (5 Juin 2004)

Pareil que tout le monde 

21 ans, tu pourrais même porter une chevalière sous une monarchie   :rateau:   


La sortie est toujours au fond à gauche?


----------



## Bilbo (5 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> La sortie est toujours au fond à gauche?


La dernière fois que je l'ai prise (et c'est récent), elle n'avait pas bougé.  

À+


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2004)

Boivez :love:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juin 2004)

Bon annouf à Syndicman... un nouveau sexa...


----------



## molgow (12 Juin 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire à AntoineD *


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2004)

Bon anniversaire
izimask  
logan1138
pif_paf_pof
AntoineD
abeerzen


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juin 2004)

Bon anni Jean-Miche et bargio


----------



## purestyle (14 Juin 2004)

Et bien bon anniversaire à moi-même


----------



## macmarco (18 Juin 2004)

Happy biryhday Lupus Yonderboy !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

_un petit rappel..._

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Macthieu 23 mars 1980
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.
Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2004)

Oh zut j'en ai loupé


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juin 2004)

Cela fait égalemnt un moment que j'ai oublié de venir faire un tour ici ... :rose: 

Bon annouf à tous ...

et à Lupus


----------



## Fulvio (18 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Happy biryhday Lupus Yonderboy !



Merci beaucoup, mais je m'étais trompé dans mon profil... C'est dans un mois


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup, mais je m'étais trompé dans mon profil... C'est dans un mois




Rhhôôôh l'autre hé! Tout ca pour avoir une raffale de coups boule en cadeau d'anniversaire!   
Et dire que j'ai failli tomber dans le paneau!


----------



## macmarco (18 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup, mais je m'étais trompé dans mon profil... C'est dans un mois


 Aaarrrffff !!!!   
 J'me citerai moi-même dans un mois, alors !


----------



## Fulvio (18 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Rhhôôôh l'autre hé! Tout ca pour avoir une raffale de coups boule en cadeau d'anniversaire!
> Et dire que j'ai failli tomber dans le paneau!



Bon, ben, on remets ça dans un mois, alors 

Je traine jamais dans ce thread, d'habitude. Mais quand j'ai reçu le mail de MacGé, je me suis dit qu'il fallait pas laisser sans réponse. Je vais pas trop me perdre en remerciement, je les garde pour dans 30 jours


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Chers ami(e)s Mac-users,
> 
> je vous souhaite un bon coup de boule et un excellent week-end. Malgré le fait que j'aie 34 ans aujourd'hui (depuis quelques minutes, en fait), je suis de bonne humeur.
> 
> Bon, un petit déjeûner: oeufs sur le plat, pain gris, une orange, un morceau de pastèque, un yaourt, une tasse de thé vert, et puis direction la Fnac - rayons DVD "grands classiques" et CD "jazz".



Joyeux anniversaire Lio!


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juin 2004)

Joyeux annouf Lionel !


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2004)

Bonanouf Lio70


----------



## Grug (19 Juin 2004)

naniv' yoyo70


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2004)

HAPPYnouf Lionel !!  :style:  :love:  :king:


----------



## Floriane (30 Juin 2004)

Un Joyeux Anniversaire à toi Tibo 
Profite bien de cette journée


----------



## macelene (30 Juin 2004)

Floriane a dit:
			
		

> Un Joyeux Anniversaire à toi Tibo
> Profite bien de cette journée



*Bon anniversaire TiboMonG4 ....  :love:* tout plein de bonnes et belles...  

Euh...  Merci Floriane de nous avoir mis sur la piste  :rose:


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

Bon anniversaire la bete a poil avec le g4


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juin 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Tibo.


----------



## molgow (30 Juin 2004)

*Bonne fête TibomonG4   *


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2004)

*Joyeux Anniversaire Tibo !!!*​


----------



## lumai (30 Juin 2004)

Bon Anniversaire !!!






_elle est toute fraiche, de la première qualité..._


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juin 2004)

Merci à tous ceux qui y ont pensé


----------



## sylko (30 Juin 2004)

Bon anniversaire. Ca mérite un coup de boule.


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2004)

Bonne ANNIVERSAIREuuuuh Tibo

Dès que je peux je te remettrais un coup :love:


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2004)

Joyeuzanniversaire, Tibo, joyeuzanniversaire, Tibo, joyeuzaaanniversaire, Tibo, joyeuzaaaaanniversaiiiiiiiiiiire, Tibo !!! :love:

  Pitikado :










_PS : J'avais d'abord pensé à du touriste allemand, puis je me suis dit que tu préfèrerais quand même du seurfeur athlétique, nettement moins gras et beaucoup plus diététique !_


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

C'est une drole d'idée d'emmener sa planche a repasser au bord de la plage


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est une drole d'idée d'emmener sa planche a repasser au bord de la plage


 Mieux vaut y emmener un troll, c'est plus rigolo à regarder 

Joyeux annouf crhis


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juin 2004)

Merci à tous  

Il y aura des coupes de boules de glace à la pistache ou la menthe pour tous dès que possible 

Le surfeur est très bien pour un petit creux   La planche à repasser je vais m'en passer


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous  Il y aura des coupes de boules de glace à la pistache ou la menthe pour tous dès que possible



Slurp... :love: En supplément je peux avoir une boule choco?


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juin 2004)

Bien sûr


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La planche à repasser je vais m'en passer


 Bon ben je repasserais plus tard alors


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben je repasserais plus tard alors


 ....ça s'ra prêt !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben je repasserais plus tard alors



passera pas l'été ...   :hosto:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben je repasserais plus tard alors



Tu as raison et puis on demandera à Finn de ranger tout ça


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2004)

c'etait l'anniv de Tibo, on me dit jamais rien à moi 
Bon debut d'année tibo :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison et puis on demandera à Finn de ranger tout ça



très peu pour moi vos caleçon et vos slips ..


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> très peu pour moi vos caleçon et vos slips ..



C'est pas ce que certains disaient après l'AES Clermont...   Au passage, joyeux anniversaire à Nightwalker.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Juillet 2004)

mouarf !


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'etait l'anniv de Tibo, on me dit jamais rien à moi
> Bon debut d'année tibo :love:



Merci Grug


----------



## Oizo (2 Juillet 2004)

Joyeux Anniversaire à jpsox22, marlou et kitetrip !


----------



## NightWalker (2 Juillet 2004)

Merci Finn, WebO et Etudiant69...

Je viens juste de rentrer de Bourges pour le boulot... sympa cette ville


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2004)

jpsox jpsox, ca me rappelle un vieux de la vieille du forum.... hum...hum..... c'est pas le gars de clermont, le fan des stooges? vous êtes quand même salaud les admin de lui avoir changé son pseudo, il est pourtant pas si chiant


----------



## Oizo (4 Juillet 2004)

Joyeux Anniversaire GlobalCut !


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2004)

Merci :love:
j'y retourne feter ça


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2004)

dommage que je puisse pas te mettre un coup de boule la mouette 




Ohhhh un film culte


----------



## macelene (4 Juillet 2004)

Petit rappel pour ceux qui ne regardent pas la feuille de route    



*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.
Golf, le 30 août 1954...


----------



## macelene (4 Juillet 2004)

Bon Compleaños NOtre Global so cute...    :love:

Allez je t'aide à souffler les bougies de ton gâteau.....


----------



## Floriane (4 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Juillet*
> GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
> ...









Un deuxième come back pour te souhaiter un très Joyeux Anniversaire Global 
J'espère que tout le monde va bien et que vous vous apprêtez à passer d'excellentes vacances ...

H A P P Y   B I R T H D A Y   A G A I N


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2004)

Joyeux Anniversaire version 2  La version 1 est ici  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juillet 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Global.   T'as encore floodé toute la nuite toi... 






 Amuse-toi bien.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2004)

:love: Joyeux Anniversaire Global ! :love:​


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2004)

Merci à tous  je pense que je vais bien fêter ça


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2004)

Bonne fête d'anniversaire, alors


----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2004)

Happy Birthday Global !!!!


----------



## Bassman (4 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Petit rappel pour ceux qui ne regardent pas la feuille de route
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et dire qu'elle en oublie    



Bon anniversaire Globalounet


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2004)

Oups j'avais oublié...  


APÉRO TIME


----------



## lumai (4 Juillet 2004)

Bon Anniversaireuuuu Globaleuuuuu !!!!


----------



## Balooners (5 Juillet 2004)

Voilà voilà c'est mon tour  :love:  :love:  :love: Bon sont où les cadeaux 

Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juillet 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Voilà voilà c'est mon tour  :love:  :love:  :love: Bon sont où les cadeaux
> 
> Bonne nuit à tous




Tiens...






 Joyeux anniversaire à toi...


----------



## Bassman (5 Juillet 2004)

Wahou un nécessaire de jonglage


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2004)

Joyeux anniv' Balooners !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2004)

Bon anniv' Global


----------



## Bassman (5 Juillet 2004)

Voui j'ai oublié de le dire dans mon post : Bon anniversaire Balooners.

1000 pardon d'avoir oublié.


----------



## macelene (5 Juillet 2004)

Juillet 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Bassman    18/07/1980     
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.
Nexka    24/07/1979  :love:

Voilà j'ai réparé...  
 


Féliz compleaños Balooners...  :love:


----------



## Balooners (5 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Voui j'ai oublié de le dire dans mon post : Bon anniversaire Balooners.
> 
> 1000 pardon d'avoir oublié.


 Je boule ou je boule pas  

Merci à tous


----------



## Bassman (5 Juillet 2004)

Pardon m'sieur, j'le f'rais plus promis :'( :'(


----------



## Balooners (5 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pardon m'sieur, j'le f'rais plus promis :'( :'(




ça va pour cette fois 



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman.



dommage...


----------



## molgow (5 Juillet 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Balooners et jeanba3000


----------



## Oizo (5 Juillet 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire à Balooners et à jeanba3000 !


----------



## lumai (5 Juillet 2004)

_Bon Anniversaire Balooners_


----------



## lumai (5 Juillet 2004)

_Bon Anniversaire JeanBa3000_


----------



## macelene (5 Juillet 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _Bon Anniversaire JeanBa3000_



Et hop, quelques Printemps de plus pour JeanBatrois mille....  Bon anniv à Toi   :love:

riche en évènements ce mois d'été


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2004)

Merci à tous ceux que j'avais pas encore remercié et un très bon anouf à Balooners :love:


----------



## chagregel (5 Juillet 2004)

Harold, 






Bon anniv


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire aussi à jeanba3000, duracel, esteou , benjabulle !!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2004)

Bon anniversaire Balooners  Tiens prends ça  :casse:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2004)

bon anniversaire Judas


----------



## benjamin (6 Juillet 2004)

Bah Lorna, on ne joue plus avec son âge :bebe:


----------



## macmarco (6 Juillet 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Lorna !!!!*


----------



## Zouzou (6 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux anniversaire Lorna !!!!*








Joyeux annouf Lorna


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juillet 2004)

Arf ! Joyeux anniversaire Lorna !!!!!


----------



## macelene (6 Juillet 2004)

pas ton talent pour te dessiner une jolie carte... alors ​


ne souffle pas trop fort... toutes les bougies.  belle journée pleine de :love: ​


----------



## Oizo (6 Juillet 2004)

Joyeux Anniversaire Lorna !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

Bon anniversaire Lorna


----------



## molgow (6 Juillet 2004)

bonne fête Lorna


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

Un grand merci à tous !!!!


_Ça me touche beaucoup vos petits mots ... _ :rose: 


Bonne journée à toussseeeeeu (dit-elle en chantant)  :love:  :love:  :love:


Une p'tite part de gâteau ... ?


----------



## lumai (6 Juillet 2004)

_*JOyeuuux AAnniversAIIIre LornAAA
JOyeuuux AAnniversAIIIre LornAAA
JOOyeuuux AAaanniIIiversAIIIreuu LornAAA
JOyeuuux AAnniversAIIIre* _


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Bah Lorna, on ne joue plus avec son âge :bebe:




  Quel Honneur !!!!   


Merci Benjamin ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Quel Honneur !!!!
> Merci Benjamin ...


Pffffffffffffffffff !!!!! Encore un fayot !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pffffffffffffffffff !!!!! Encore un fayot !!!!!



Sois pas jaloux, comme ça... 
 Et puis ça te ne va pas d'abord ...  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Sois pas jaloux, comme ça...
> Et puis ça te ne va pas d'abord ... :love:


:rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2004)

Merde j'arrive encore a la bourre....

Bassou, mon petit Bassou, soit plus attentif a les gens , je te l'ai deja dit 



Bon anniversaire Lorna  
Un nouveau casque en cadeau ???


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Merde j'arrive encore a la bourre....
> 
> Bassou, mon petit Bassou, soit plus attentif a les gens , je te l'ai deja dit
> 
> ...



merci Bassou, bassou oooh bassouuuuu (oups pardon je m'emporte !) 

J'aurais plutôt besoin d'un nouveau trident ... j'ai perdu le mien


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2004)

Un ginto pour fêter ça Lorna?


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juillet 2004)

Une teq pamp pour Lorna, une !


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juillet 2004)

Ben le voilà, ton nouveau trident







Bon anniversaire, lorna !


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juillet 2004)

C'est une 'achoire qu'a 'onnu les 'oups de 'oule à 30 points, ça, madame


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Lorna 






Le diablotin t'offre le gâteau. Les coud'boules anouf ce sera pour demain restriction oblige


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Lorna :love:
Tu t'es décidée pour un tatouage ?


----------



## Juste en passant (6 Juillet 2004)

Happy Birthday to U

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## Luc G (6 Juillet 2004)

Bon anniversaire Lorna et surtout n'abuse pas, sinon tu devras changer de casque pour le casque de Mackie :


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juillet 2004)

Ouais ! Savignac ! 
J'ai mangé avec lui quand j'avais 6 ou 8 ans


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

Merci à tous ceux à qui je n'ai pas dit merci !!! :love: :love: :love:

Je vais finir par rougir ...  :rose: 

Vos petites images sont super !  (pour le trident ...enfin les dents euh ...en fait ça ira merci :sick:


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je vais finir par rougir ...  :rose:


 T'es deja toute orange alors, un peu plus un peu moins


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire Lorna :love:
> Tu t'es décidée pour un tatouage ?




Ah mais je l'ai déjà ...je le continue : nuance ! 

*:siffe:*<<< smiley à la Mackie !! 

Et j'oubliais >>> merci à tous pour vos coups de boules  :casse:  :casse:  :casse: 

fous mafvez paf loufée  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

Heureux anniversaire, Lorna ! 

Pour ceux qui ont lu un précédent message : sans le casque, elle est vraiment jolie la Lolo.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Heureux anniversaire, Lorna !
> 
> Pour ceux qui ont lu un précédent message : sans le casque, elle est vraiment jolie la Lolo.



Doc Grrrrrrrrr !!!!   

 :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 


ben voilà écarlate, je suis ...  :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Heureux anniversaire, Lorna !
> 
> Pour ceux qui ont lu un précédent message : sans le casque, elle est vraiment jolie la Lolo.



déjà rien qu'l'oeil  :love:


----------



## woulf (6 Juillet 2004)

allez, il est pas encore trop tard  

Bon anniversaire, diablotine


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> allez, il est pas encore trop tard
> 
> Bon anniversaire, diablotine



Merci !! 

Non il n'est pas trop tard je le fête ce soir !


----------



## tomtom (6 Juillet 2004)

Bon anniversaire à toi Lorna


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire à toi Lorna










:love: :love: :love:​


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juillet 2004)

Bon anniversaire à Clémentine.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

_un petit rappel..._


*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Macthieu 23 mars 1980
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.
Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.

et un bon anniv' à ceux que j'ai négligés pour cause de vacances


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Bon anniversaire nicogala :king:


----------



## Oizo (18 Juillet 2004)

Joyeux Anniversaire Lupus Yonderboy !
Joyeux Anniversaire Bassman !
Joyeux Anniversaire jfr !

Et Joyeux Anniversaire aussi à FREDEXAM, [MGZ] Ma'ame Soleil, yger, bong13, peteskwal et retrokitsch


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2004)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux Anniversaire Lupus Yonderboy !
> Joyeux Anniversaire Bassman !
> Joyeux Anniversaire jfr !
> 
> Et Joyeux Anniversaire aussi à FREDEXAM, [MGZ] Ma'ame Soleil, yger, bong13, peteskwal et retrokitsch




:king: Tout pareil :king:


----------



## sylko (18 Juillet 2004)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux Anniversaire Lupus Yonderboy !
> Joyeux Anniversaire Bassman !
> Joyeux Anniversaire jfr !
> 
> Et Joyeux Anniversaire aussi à FREDEXAM, [MGZ] Ma'ame Soleil, yger, bong13, peteskwal et retrokitsch



Je dirais même plus...


----------



## macmarco (18 Juillet 2004)

macmarco y a un mois a dit:
			
		

> Happy biryhday Lupus Yonderboy !


----------



## macmarco (18 Juillet 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Bassman !!!
Chaud comme la Breizh !!! *


----------



## macmarco (18 Juillet 2004)

Joyeux annouf à tous les autres aussi !


----------



## Bassman (18 Juillet 2004)

Merci  

J'boirais (encore) un coup a ta santé Yec'hed mat


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juillet 2004)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux Anniversaire Lupus Yonderboy !
> Joyeux Anniversaire Bassman !
> Joyeux Anniversaire jfr !
> 
> Et Joyeux Anniversaire aussi à FREDEXAM, [MGZ] Ma'ame Soleil, yger, bong13, peteskwal et retrokitsch



Bon Anniversaire à tous et plus particulièrement à Lupus Yonderboy et Bassman 

Pfffffff! Encore un qui joue contre Bassou


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2004)

Zoyeux zanniversaire à tous :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2004)

Joyeux Anniversaire Lupus Yonderboy !

Joyeux Anniversaire Bassman !

Joyeux Anniversaire jfr !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux Anniversaire Lupus Yonderboy !
> 
> Joyeux Anniversaire Bassman !
> 
> Joyeux Anniversaire jfr !



Pas mieux.


----------



## Bassman (18 Juillet 2004)

merci a tous


----------



## macelene (18 Juillet 2004)

Le guitariste  
Bon Anniv et pensées pour toi  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2004)

Et les autres aussi.


----------



## Fulvio (19 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> merci a tous


 Pas mieux 

 (sorry pour le jour de retard dans le remerciement, mais j'avais moi-même oublié  )


----------



## Bassman (24 Juillet 2004)

Bon anniversaire Nexka !!

Et pis les autres aussi :
init67 (52), nelll (51), armelle (38), lolocantine (29), stefhan (26), Bartiméus (18), gabouin (12)


----------



## molgow (24 Juillet 2004)

Que de monde qui a son anniversaire ces jours!
On dirait bien que l'automne est propice à la copulation! Et moi qui croyait que c'était le printemps...

Joyeux anniversaire à tous


----------



## Grug (24 Juillet 2004)

Bon anniv' à tous ceux qui sont né ce week end :love:


----------



## macmarco (24 Juillet 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Nexka !*


----------



## macmarco (24 Juillet 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire aux autres aussi, bien sûr !


----------



## Nexka (25 Juillet 2004)

Arffff Merci à tous


----------



## macmarco (30 Juillet 2004)

Mince !!! 
Hier, c'était l'anniversaire de sonnyboy !!!! 
C'est pas juste, personne ne l'a remarqué !!!
Joyeux anniversaire sonny !!!  :love:


----------



## krystof (30 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Mince !!!
> Hier, c'était l'anniversaire de sonnyboy !!!!
> C'est pas juste, personne ne l'a remarqué !!!



Moi si !


----------



## macmarco (31 Juillet 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire MrStone !!!*  



  Joyeux anniv' aussi à : poupendol, freefl (51), mikkhael (31), gaelger (27), chanil (22), bubu58 (19)


----------



## molgow (1 Août 2004)

Bonne fête à sweet!


----------



## WebOliver (4 Août 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Touba.


----------



## macmarco (4 Août 2004)

*Happy Birthday Touba* !


----------



## Grug (4 Août 2004)

:love:  Happy TouBa day, à toi  :love:


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

bon anniv Touba


----------



## Floriane (5 Août 2004)

Comme promis, un petit post pour souhaiter un très Joyeux Anniversaire à Karl40, qui rappelons-le, n'est pas encore en vacances   Plus que 10 jours 
Je ne doute pas qu'il trouvera malgré tout le temps de passer dans la journée 
Alors Karl, profite bien de cette journée surtout, fête-le bien, et rassure-toi, tu n'es pas vieux  :love: 

J'en profite pour souhaiter également un bon anniversaire à Fschuster, ANARQUE, terhac, thierrybo et fab24


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2004)

Bon annif' a tous ceux dont c'est l'annif' aujourd'hui et en particulier a KARL40  
Putain quand meme 35 ca commence a faire...


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Août 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Karl et aussi touba que je n'ai pas vu passer hier.


----------



## KARL40 (5 Août 2004)

Merci à Floriane de me rajeunir :rose: et non merci à Jpmiss de m'enterrer !  

Sans oublier ce "vieux flooder" de Dark


----------



## Floriane (5 Août 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Merci à Floriane de me rajeunir :rose: et non merci à Jpmiss de m'enterrer !
> 
> Sans oublier ce "vieux flooder" de Dark



Je vois que malgré tout ton travail, tu as trouvé le temps de nous rendre une petite visite 
Bonne journée et ... faisez les cons


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Karl.   






 :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (5 Août 2004)

Floriane a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que malgré tout ton travail ...


Le "tout" est de trop !


----------



## KARL40 (5 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire Karl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est drôle, j'ai comme l'impression d'être catalogué  

Merci WebOliver


----------



## Floriane (5 Août 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Le "tout" est de trop !




Encore là ? 
T'es sûr que t'es pas fonctionnaire ?


----------



## KARL40 (5 Août 2004)

On avait dit pas d'insultes !


----------



## Floriane (5 Août 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> On avait dit pas d'insultes !



J'ai pas pu m'en empêcher 
Mais, c'est de l'autodérision très cher


----------



## macelene (5 Août 2004)

année bien entendu.

bon anniversaire Karl :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Août 2004)

Bon anniversaire Touba avec retard  


Bon Anniversaire Karl


----------



## macmarco (5 Août 2004)

Happy birthday Karl !


----------



## KARL40 (5 Août 2004)

:love: Macelene, Tibo et Macmarco, merci à vous ... :love:


----------



## Bassman (5 Août 2004)

Bon anniversaire Karl


----------



## Hurrican (5 Août 2004)

Ah ben si c'est son anniversaire alors ... Joaieu zhannyvairserre !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2004)

Bon  annif' TOUBA !!!


----------



## KARL40 (5 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Karl


Même pas une petite vidéo pour l'occasion ?  

Hurrican ==> Ah ben oui ! Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2004)

Happy birthday Karl !


----------



## touba (5 Août 2004)

ah bah merci beaucoup a tout ceux qui m'ont souhaité un joyeux anniversaire... merci aussi à ceux qui me l'ont pas souhaité... hi hi hi...

bah oui...
bah touba !


----------



## KARL40 (5 Août 2004)

Merci Oupsy :rose: 

ET HAPPY ANNIVERSAIRE TOUBA


----------



## semac (5 Août 2004)

Allez grosse teuf pour ton anniv !!!


----------



## Floriane (6 Août 2004)

Un Joyeux Anniversaire et une excellente journée à picard, puccini, bouilla, pil38 et Steve Jobard


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire à Hegemonikon*... à qui l'on doit le sujet Postez vos plus belles photos. ​


----------



## Floriane (9 Août 2004)

Un joyeux anniversaire à bizouk, piero, debermav, benzorg, lepej1, bengilli, prerima et tomkoala2


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

Joyeux n'anniv a Bengili (mon producteur) et à les autres


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2004)

Joyeux anniversaires à *Bengilli* et à *Prerima* (very nice this Porto, hmmm? ).. :love:   

Have fun!


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2004)

Un joyeux anniversaire à notre disco beach admin ainsi qu'à prerima, ancienne ultrafloodeuse, sans oublier le fils de Roberto qui fête ses 5 ans aujourd'hui, si je ne m'abuse.


----------



## KARL40 (9 Août 2004)

Et un joyeux anniversaire à tout ce joli monde


----------



## guytantakul (9 Août 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire, rouge et bleue 

... et bleu pâle (pour le fils à roberto)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Août 2004)

*bon anniv' ma chérie !* 

_ah oui, bon anniversaire aussi à prerima !_


----------



## Foguenne (9 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaires à *Bengilli* et à *Prerima* (very nice this Porto, hmmm? ).. :love:
> 
> Have fun!



Pas mieux et aussi à Karl et Touba que j'ai oublié.


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *bon anniv' ma chérie !*
> 
> _ah oui, bon anniversaire aussi à prerima !_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux et aussi à Karl et Touba que j'ai oublié.



au temps pour moi


----------



## prerima (9 Août 2004)

*Merci !*  :love: 

Et bon anniversaire aux autres membres !


----------



## guytantakul (9 Août 2004)

Ah, moi c'est plutôt bonne fête, que je souhaite à mon membre


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

c'est la fête du slip guytan


----------



## guytantakul (9 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> c'est la fête du slip guytan



Ah, oui, la camisole à popol (perso, j'en porte pas de juin à septembre)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Août 2004)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *Merci !*  :love:
> 
> Et bon anniversaire aux autres membres !



J'oubliais : bonne fête au fait  :love:


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah, oui, la camisole à popol (perso, j'en porte pas de juin à septembre)



J'en porte jamais, sauf quand je fais par ci par la des tournois de rugby (sisi ca m'arrive encore)


Et non, c'est pas une question de pas avoir de culotte sous ma juppe


----------



## macelene (9 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'en porte jamais, sauf quand je fais par ci par la des tournois de rugby (sisi ca m'arrive encore)
> 
> 
> Et non, c'est pas une question de pas avoir de culotte sous ma juppe



va-t-on avoir droit à un effeuillage de la gente masculine de MacGé  ???

Vraiment... t'as pas de lolotte toi non plus


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Août 2004)

mais bien sur !   des sous-vêtements, ca c'est une bonne idée !  :love:


----------



## macelene (9 Août 2004)

*c'est les anniversaires... 

Alors Pour Prérima :love:  et Bengilli :love: * 

et tous les autres.... yen a un max en ce mois d'Août... 

pardon d'avoir dérapé....  :rose:


----------



## Bilbo (9 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _(Putain j'en ai des frissons... Qu'est-ce que je lui ai dit d'autre *de personnel*, à Dark, depuis un an et demi ???)_
> :affraid:  :casse:


Bah, t'en fais pas. Je connais une petite vieille qui est capable de donner la date, l'heure et la météo  de la mort du pape Pie XII, du Général De Gaulle et de tous ses voisins sur les soixante dernières années. Elle ne tient pas un fichier, il paraît que c'est pathologique. Je suis sûr que Finn saurait nommer cette maladie et conseiller à Dark la bonne adresse. Bref, Roberto, il n'y a pas de quoi s'inquiéter. 

 :casse:    

À+

P.S. Au fait, joyeux anniversaire à ceux qui sont concernés.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2004)

Heureux anniversaire Benjamin.  Voici ton cadeau. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2004)

:love:  *** Joyeux anniversaire Prerima ! ***  :love:


----------



## macmarco (9 Août 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire, Prérima et Bengili !


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Putain j'en ai des frissons...


T'as bien raison, j'en sais assez pour te sortir un nouveau chantage chaque semaine jusqu'à la fin de tes jours :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2004)

joyeux anniversaire à tous les "aoûtiens" que j'ai pu rater


----------



## root (11 Août 2004)

Bonne anniversaire à 

iCed, Ghani, Denali, la mouette rieuse, ariifaatau, Pifou, jeff143, seachann


----------



## anntraxh (11 Août 2004)

oh oui, bon anniv à Ghani

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

puis à tous les autres aussi !    :love:


----------



## macelene (11 Août 2004)

root a dit:
			
		

> Bonne anniversaire à
> 
> iCed, Ghani, Denali, la mouette rieuse, ariifaatau, Pifou, jeff143, seachann





Un grand plein de bulles pour cette année de plus... :love: à tous


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> oh oui, bon anniv à Ghani



Un joyeux anniversaire à celle qui a 17 ans aujourd'hui  (pour reprendre les mots de robertolefliqué :rateau: ) ainsi qu'à tous les autres qui sont nés aujourd'hui (_enfin, un 11 août _)


----------



## macmarco (11 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> oh oui, bon anniv à Ghani
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> puis à tous les autres aussi !    :love:



Ah ben vi ! 
Joyeux anniversaire Ghani !


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> oh oui, bon anniv à Ghani
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> puis à tous les autres aussi !    :love:



Yes... Joyeux anniversaire from Switzerland.


----------



## macelene (17 Août 2004)

Un bien bel Anniversaire Miss Sylvia... :love:


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Bon anniv' Sylvia


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2004)

Bon anniversaire Pierre Bouvier. 



 Bah quoi?


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

lol jpmiss  

Bon anniv Pierre Bouvier


----------



## molgow (17 Août 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire à Silvia et aux autres !


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Silvia.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

... joyeux annif Silvia !!!!!! ...    

ps :    comme petit cadeau discret, j'avais pensé à un collier avec 2 sangsues entrelacées ...   les préfères-tu dorées ou argentées ???????   :love:  :love:


----------



## macmarco (17 Août 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Silvia !*


----------



## Silvia (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... joyeux annif Silvia !!!!!! ...
> 
> ps :    comme petit cadeau discret, j'avais pensé à un collier avec 2 sangsues entrelacées ...   les préfères-tu dorées ou argentées ???????   :love:  :love:



Beurk!!!   Mais merci d'y avoir pensé.

Merci à tous   

Je kidnappe Foguenne pour la journée. Il est interdit de bonnet aujourd'hui   

Youpi je peux enfin utiliser officiellement mon ipod mini rose


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Beurk!!!   Mais merci d'y avoir pensé.
> 
> Merci à tous
> 
> ...



Le kidnapping de Foguenne par Silvia?   Ça vaut bien une petite séquence vidéo ça...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2004)

feliz aniversario Silvia


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> feliz aniversario Silvia


...fayot !     
  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

Super bon anniversaire Silvia !!! ...


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...fayot !
> :love:


 Jaloux      
  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

humhum comme c'est l'endroit *officiel* je fais un p'tit doublon *... 


:love:  :love:  :love: Bon Anniversaire Silvia:love:  :love:  :love:​

PS : alors tu l'as *enfin* !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Euh ! Modérateurs siouplait ... y'a Lorna qui fait des double-posts !!!!!!!!    
  :love:


----------



## macmarco (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Modérateurs siouplait ... y'a Lorna qui fait des doubles posts !!!!!!!!
> :love:




Avec une faute d'orthographe impardonnable, en plus !


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Et toujours le même combo smiley, ca devrait etre puni ca aussi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Avec une faute d'orthographe impardonnable, en plus !


Euh ! et t'as vu ça ou ????????????
 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 

ps pour Bassman : tu t'es déjà pris un combo-smiley dans la tronche ??????   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

Bon merci les gars !!!   

à c'que je vois aujourd'hui c'est pas ma fête ! 

Pfff puisque c'est ça, j'vous laisse!  :hein:


----------



## Silvia (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Modérateurs siouplait ... y'a Lorna qui fait des double-posts !!!!!!!!
> :love:



T'inquiète pas Lorna, le zozomodo et son bonnet ridicule est au placard pour la journée.    

Merci encore.  :love:


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Boudeuse


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon merci les gars !!!
> à c'que je vois aujourd'hui c'est pas ma fête !


Peut-être, mais il ne tient qu'à toi qu'on te la fasse !!!!!!!!!!!      :love: 
ps : pardon ! mais tu m'as poussé là Lorna !!!!!!! :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

C'est vrai ca :
Apwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal Lorna

Oups pardon vieux reflexe de gamerz


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...fayot !
> :love:


 C'est l'metier ca mon gars!    :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (17 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! et t'as vu ça ou ????????????
> :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



S*I*LVIA, pas S*Y*LVIA !


----------



## KARL40 (17 Août 2004)

Parabens para Silvia


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> S*I*LVIA, pas S*Y*LVIA !




 :rose:  :rose:  :rose: et puis heu ...   

 d'abord c'est de la faute à Basman !!!     

et à lui vous lui dites rien !!!!!!   

(oui bon d'accord il écrit plus petit c'est plus discret !  )


humhum ...vive la réédition ...


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

je l'ai fait ou la faute moi ????


----------



## macmarco (17 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  :rose:  :rose: et puis heu ...
> 
> d'abord c'est de la faute à Basman !!!
> 
> ...



Effectivement...  
J'ai vu celle de Bas*s*man, après la tienne !


----------



## macmarco (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai fait ou la faute moi ????



Là...


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

voui ben euh c'est a cause que Lorna elle m'a enduit d'erreur


----------



## macmarco (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> voui ben euh c'est a cause que Lorna elle m'a enduit d'erreur


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

marcmaro a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement...
> J'ai vu celle de Bas*s*man, après la tienne !




 grrrrrRRRRRRr Marcmaro tu commences à me les briser menues (  ah ben non j'en ai pas), si j'ai envie de dire basman au lieu de badman, hein , ça me regarde !!!!

 Pffff, on peut plus faire des fautes tranquillement ici !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> voui ben euh c'est a cause que Lorna elle m'a enduit d'erreur



 :mouais: et oh d'abord j'étais même pô là !  :mouais: 
Et puis si tu continues comme ça je vais t'induire en horreur moi et mon trident !  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

Oh non :affraid: pas le trident :affraid: siouplé madame Lorna


----------



## macmarco (17 Août 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> grrrrrRRRRRRr *Marcmaro* tu commences à me les briser menues (  ah ben non j'en ai pas), si j'ai envie de dire basman au lieu de badman, hein , ça me regarde !!!!
> 
> Pffff, on peut plus faire des fautes tranquillement ici !!!



Dis, Lorna, c'est exprès, là !   


_PS : Ah vi ! J'avais pas fait gaffe à "posté par.." !!!    _

_PS neumbeur tou : Je croyais que c'était l'orage, mais ça doit-être Lorna que j'entends gronder jusqu'ici ! _   :rose:


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

La fatigue surement, Lorna a passé de nombreux jours en foret je te le rapelle


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> La fatigue surement, Lorna a passé de nombreux jours en foret je te le rapelle



Et en est toujours pas ressortie...     (à quand la suite...  )


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et en est toujours pas ressortie...     (à quand la suite...  )





  ben là j'ai pas le temps ...

bon alors .. les palmes, le masque et le tuba ... j'aiiiii, ensuite, le maillot, oui c'est bon il y est ...    :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (17 Août 2004)

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE SILVIA!

J'ai écrit en rose pour que le texte s'accorde à ton iPod


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

Je te souhaite un très heureux anniversaire, Silvia, et je t'embrasse avec toute mon affection.


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

ben merdre, j'ai loupé l'anniv de silvia 

alors avec retard : bonanniv' silvia :love:


----------



## jpmiss (19 Août 2004)

Oh! Aujourd'hui c'est l'annif' a ficelle!

Bon annif' ficelle (pas la peine de repondre, econnomise le GPRS  )


----------



## macmarco (19 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oh! Aujourd'hui c'est l'annif' a ficelle!
> 
> Bon annif' ficelle (pas la peine de repondre, econnomise le GPRS  )



Ah yes, happy birthday ficelle "from outer space" !


----------



## Grug (19 Août 2004)

happy ficelle birthday :love:


----------



## inconnu(e) (19 Août 2004)

Happy Birthday Ficelle !   






C'est toi qui a la plus beau chapeau !


----------



## WebOliver (19 Août 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Ficelle!


----------



## macelene (19 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oh! Aujourd'hui c'est l'annif' a ficelle!
> 
> Bon annif' ficelle (pas la peine de repondre, econnomise le GPRS  )




Joyeux anniversaire Ficelle ...  :love:


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2004)

Joyeux annif Ficelle


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

Heureux anniversaire ficelle !


----------



## Bilbo (19 Août 2004)

Joyeux &#8230; :love:

À+


----------



## macmarco (27 Août 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Frodon !


----------



## Bassman (28 Août 2004)

Joyeux Anniversaire a Spyro :love:  

Et pis aux zotres aussi


----------



## macmarco (28 Août 2004)

Happy birthday Spyro !


----------



## Juste en passant (28 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux Anniversaire a Spyro :love:
> 
> Et pis aux zotres aussi



Tout pareil     

Spyro, ton kdo se trouve dans un autre thread


----------



## WebOliver (28 Août 2004)

Happy Birthday à Average Nigguh?, achso, iza, jejouille, OnyX, gramos, Nathalex, Hattu, Gepat, Spyro, Taho!, odelecluse@reboute.net, renodub et stan60.


----------



## lumai (28 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Happy Birthday à Average Nigguh?, achso, iza, jejouille, OnyX, gramos, Nathalex, Hattu, Gepat, Spyro, Taho!, odelecluse@reboute.net, renodub et stan60.


 Tout pareil !

Bon Anniversaire à vous tous !!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire ! Il paraît que des grecs ont organisé des jeux et une cérémonie demain pour fêter ça !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Août 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Tout pareil
> 
> Spyro, ton kdo se trouve dans un autre thread




Oui, oui... bon je t'aide un peu... c'est la 

hep, pas si vite tu oublies ton


----------



## Grug (28 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Happy Birthday à Average Nigguh?, achso, iza, jejouille, OnyX, gramos, Nathalex, Hattu, Gepat, Spyro, Taho!, odelecluse@reboute.net, renodub et stan60.


 hé béh, ça a du copuler sec le 28 novembre  

Bon à tous :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> hé béh, ça a du copuler sec le 28 novembre
> ...



Mouharffff      (c'était pas un soir de pleine lune ?)


----------



## Oizo (28 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Happy Birthday à Average Nigguh?, achso, iza, jejouille, OnyX, gramos, Nathalex, Hattu, Gepat, Spyro, Taho!, odelecluse@reboute.net, renodub et stan60.



Tout pareil


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2004)

bon anniversaire Spyro


----------



## Spyro (28 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> hé béh, ça a du copuler sec le 28 novembre


 Moi ça compte pas, chuis né prématuré  :bebe:  

 Mais t'en fais pas, les messieurs en blanc qui viennent me voir dans ma chambre avec des matelas sur les murs m'ont dit qu'il n'y avait pas de séquelles neurologiques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     Et merci tout le monde :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2004)

Bon bein, bon anniversaire à tous ceux qui ont eu le bonheur de naître le même jour que moi !
J'espère que vous avez vous aussi passé une bonne journée...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2004)

Au fait, y'a plus de gateau vers notre avatar ?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Août 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Bon bein, bon anniversaire à tous ceux qui ont eu le bonheur de naître le même jour que moi !
> J'espère que vous avez vous aussi passé une bonne journée...



Bon annouf.   Profite bien.


----------



## macmarco (29 Août 2004)

Joyeux anniv' Mactiviste !


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2004)

*Feliz cumpleaños a Philito*


----------



## macelene (30 Août 2004)

*Bon anniversaire Golf   :love:*

*et Philito tan lejos pero seguro de corones... !!!   *

*Féliz aniversario  :love:*


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire à Golf et aux autres aussi.   

Un petit rappel:

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
lumai, le 29 septembre 1977


----------



## Bassman (30 Août 2004)

Bon anniversaire Roseline :love: 

PS : Et les autres aussi bien sur


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Août 2004)

Joyeux annouf Philito 






- Joyeux anniversaire golf
- bienvenu chez les jeunes de plus d'un demi siècle :rateau:​


----------



## lumai (30 Août 2004)

*Bon anniversaire Philito *


----------



## lumai (30 Août 2004)

* Joyeux anniversaire Golf   
*


----------



## semac (30 Août 2004)

Bon Annif


----------



## Grug (30 Août 2004)

Philito & Golf :

Congratulations, et sincères condoléances


----------



## golf (30 Août 2004)

Merci à toutes et tous


----------



## macmarco (30 Août 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Philito ! *


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2004)

bon anni energizer, Janis, golf (50), maxixxx76 (36), bunman (34), Drajel (34), cboussetta (30), speedy04 (30), Philito (25), ichabod (25), eunectes (22)


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2004)

vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> energizer, Janis, golf (50), maxixxx76 (36), bunman (34), Drajel (34), cboussetta (30), speedy04 (30), Philito (25), ichabod (25), eunectes (22)


Bon anniversaire à tous,
et puis y a Blue qui voudrait ajouter quelque chose:


----------



## macmarco (30 Août 2004)

- Dites, ce Golf, c'est pas celui qui nous fait dire n'importe quoi à tout bout d'champs ?
- Vi, vi !
- Vous croyez qu'il est bel homme ?
- On sait jamais... Bon, ben, bon anniversaire quand même, hein ! 
- Voui, bon anniversaiiire !! :rose:​


----------



## macmarco (30 Août 2004)

Happy energizing birthday, energizer !


----------



## Grug (30 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon anni energizer, Janis, golf (50), maxixxx76 (36), bunman (34), Drajel (34), cboussetta (30), speedy04 (30), Philito (25), ichabod (25), eunectes (22)


 ben pareil


----------



## macelene (9 Septembre 2004)

yoffy, jurdieu, Leslee, rcgesq, Hamster de combat (101), dufrane (60), milaz (60), bresa (50), Nicole_ch (48), tgamin (44), maconly34 (43), FDDO (40), Manison (38), ffabrice (35), romulus (29), sat (26), Romjé (24), Modern__Thing (22)

Yen a un tas ce jour    

Mais une que l'on connait tous    Modern__Thing (22)

*Féliz compleaños Miss Modern....  et tous les autres  :love:*


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire Angie  :love:


----------



## molgow (9 Septembre 2004)

Bon fête Angie


----------



## Goulven (9 Septembre 2004)

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Macthieu 23 mars 1980
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.
Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## Goulven (9 Septembre 2004)

Vive les sagittaires quoi!


----------



## Hurrican (9 Septembre 2004)

He ho moi aussi je suis Sagittaire ! Et tu m'as pas listé.  

Bon anniversaire à notre miss Peggy !


----------



## macelene (9 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> He ho moi aussi je suis Sagittaire ! Et tu m'as pas listé.
> 
> Bon anniversaire à notre miss Peggy !



PArdon ....  mais je savais pas, faut te rajouter dans la liste 

alors *Bon Annouf   :love:*


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Septembre 2004)

Cosita_moderna   :love: :rose: 


FELICIDADES !!!!!


----------



## Grug (9 Septembre 2004)

:love: bon naniv' modern :love:


----------



## Goulven (9 Septembre 2004)

Elle ne pouvait pas répondre moden... elle était planquée dans son gateau! Elle avait fait ça de peur que personne ne le lui souhaite... la coquine! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2004)

Angie


----------



## WebOliver (9 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> hé béh, ça a du copuler sec le 28 novembre
> 
> Bon à tous :love:



Le 9 décembre aussi...  :rateau: Joyeux anniversaire aux nombreux de la liste du bas...


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Bon fête Angie


 Merci à tous :love:


----------



## Hurrican (9 Septembre 2004)

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Macthieu 23 mars 1980
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai * 
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.
Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
hurrican, le 16 décembre 1962
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.

Non mais.


----------



## Spyro (9 Septembre 2004)

:love:  :love:  NANIVERSAIRE ANGIE !  :love:  :love: 






_non le texte n'est pas dans le mauvais ordre _​


----------



## WebOliver (11 Septembre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire à jaipatoukompri*    :love:


----------



## macmarco (11 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux anniversaire à jaipatoukompri*    :love:


 Vous pouvez répéter la question ?
 J'ai pas tout compris !   


 Joyeux anniv' JPTK !


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux anniversaire à jaipatoukompri*    :love:








 Ouaye!


----------



## Grug (11 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouaye!


 on va pas faire plusieures teufs, alors je cite


----------



## JPTK (11 Septembre 2004)

Yeah...  :style: merci à vous les gens, ça me fait bein du plaisir !!!  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (11 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Yeah...  :style: merci à vous les gens, ça me fait bein du plaisir !!!  :love:  :love:


 t'as eu un cheval :waou:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> t'as eu un cheval :waou:



Ca lui cale les jambes, comme ca il gigotte moins


----------



## JPTK (11 Septembre 2004)

Je peux également servir de pince à linge si on me manie comme il faut    :love:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je peux également servir de pince à linge si on me manie comme il faut    :love:




Compte pas sur moi!  :mouais:      :sick:   :affraid:   :casse:   :hosto: 

    :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (11 Septembre 2004)

Hou hou ! Modern thing ! Où es-tu ??


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Septembre 2004)

Un bon annif à Krystof   :king:


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Hou hou ! Modern thing ! Où es-tu ??


 Avec plusieurs jours de retard, je suis là


----------



## Hurrican (14 Septembre 2004)

C'est son anniv aujourd'hui ?
Alors un joyeux z'anniversaire ! :love: :love:


----------



## Grug (14 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Hou hou ! Modern thing ! Où es-tu ??


 Fais gaffe, Modern_ , il bave :affraid:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe, Modern_ , il bave :affraid:


 Et il peut plus lecher :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## lumai (14 Septembre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Krystof !!! :love:*


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2004)

Longue vie à Casimir ! quel âge déjà ?


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2004)

Bon anni casimir


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Septembre 2004)

J'lui ai fait un kdo, moi :








Amuse-toi bien en cette journée !!


----------



## WebOliver (21 Septembre 2004)

Bons anniversaires à Manustyle, à ithymique et au lavabo.   :love: 

Et à tous les autres...


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Avec plusieurs jours de retard, je suis là



Trop tard...  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire windowsXP!


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire windowsXP!


 Bon anniv'


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2004)

Ouais y mérite bien un SP2 non ?


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais y mérite bien un SP2 non ?


 pourquoi veux tu du mal à ce gentil menbre ?


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2004)

_*






















   Joyeux anniversaire à la Macounette!   
























​*_

Bon, j'ai tenté une... «variation pour un smiley»: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cadeau  

Ouais... ça le fait pas mal je trouve...


----------



## macmarco (24 Septembre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Macounette !*


----------



## golf (24 Septembre 2004)

*Noyeux janniversaire Macounette !*
 :rose:  :rateau:  :love:   ​


----------



## Grug (24 Septembre 2004)

*Joyeux Macounette niversaire  !*
​


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2004)

*Macouyeux nivernette Josaire  !*
 ​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

*Janvier*
   Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
   Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
   Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
   Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
   Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
   Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
   Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
   Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
   Macthieu 23 mars 1980
   Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
   Kisco, 1er avril 1982
   nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
   Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
   Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
   guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
   Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai * 
   iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
   Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
   MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
   Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
   bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
   Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
   pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
   Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
   GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
   Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
   Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
   Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
   karl40, le 5 août 1969
   bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
   prerima, le 9 août 1982.
   Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
   PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
   Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! (Putain 30 ans  et pour fêter ça... !!!)
   Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
   Philito, le 30 août 1979.
   Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
   krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
   Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
   lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
   macmarco : 01/10/1968
   macinside :04/10/1981
   anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
   benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
   maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
   oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]
   gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976

*Novembre* 
   tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
   deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
   ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
   jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
   Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
   WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
   Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
   Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
   Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
   bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
   Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
   Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
   barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
   aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
  Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
  kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
   Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
   Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
   Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## Macounette (24 Septembre 2004)

Merciiii à tous c'est très gentil à vous :love: :love: :love: :love: 
Et joyeux 'Anni' aussi à alan.a qui fête aujourd'hui son 30ème !


----------



## Grug (24 Septembre 2004)

*Noyeux zanniv' alan.a  *​


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je cite paske c'est beau :love:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Et joyeux 'Anni' aussi à alan.a qui fête aujourd'hui son 30ème !


Bon anniv' alan:


----------



## alan.a (24 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniv' alan:



Je cite aussi parce que je trouve ça beau (tu commences à avoir bon gout JP  )

Merci à tous !!! 

Par contre si vous pouviez écrire un peu plus gros, depuis ce matin j'ai bcp de mal à lire, (j'ai aussi mes genoux qui coincent et mes dents qui tombent). 

Et bon anniversaire macounette !!!

Bon j'y retourne, entre les infusions à la sauge et les inoculations de prostaglandine pour que ma femme accouche aujourd'hui, j'ai une rude journée qui m'attend !!


----------



## macmarco (24 Septembre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Alan !*


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2004)

_Joyeux anniversaire alan.a..._


----------



## alan.a (24 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux anniversaire Alan !*



Tu aurais quand même pu me dire Deiz-ha-bloaz laouen deoc'h Alan !
Mince, j'suis breton moi aussi 




			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Joyeux anniversaire alan.a..._



Il y a quelqu'un ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

voila pour alan









et pour macounette


----------



## supermoquette (24 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> (tu commences à avoir bon gout JP  )


vouas êtes ensemble ?   

n'annif alan et macounette et les autres qe je ne connais pas.

et bonjour maman


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'y retourne, entre les infusions à la sauge et les inoculations de prostaglandine pour que ma femme accouche aujourd'hui, j'ai une rude journée qui m'attend !!


C'est honteux de faire des enfants a cet age là 

  


Salue le confrère qui fait les piqures dans le dos


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> (tu commences à avoir bon gout JP  )


Oui on me le dit souvent depuis que j'ai changé de gel douche


----------



## Macounette (24 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai tenté une... «variation pour un smiley»:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 merciiii :love:
    je prends tout  et le smiley ( :love: ) et l'avatar... je le mettrai sur iPodGé :love:

    Merci, le p'tit suisse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  et merci les autres pour vos voeux.... bisous à vous ! :love:

 et bon courage à alan.a  et joyeux anni' (qui sait, double ?)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Macounette !*   


Deiz-ha-bloaz laouen deoc'h Alan !  
​


----------



## IceandFire (24 Septembre 2004)

Happy Birthday dame et msieur   ....


----------



## nicogala (24 Septembre 2004)

Bon anniv à Macounette et Alan  et aux autres aussi mê^mê si je les connais moins


----------



## poildep (26 Septembre 2004)

:love: :love: :love:​


----------



## macelene (26 Septembre 2004)

HAppy anniversaire   :love:​


----------



## Bassman (26 Septembre 2004)

Joyeux Anniversaire Steve   :love:


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2004)

Merci mes ami(e)s !!!!! héhéhéhééhéhhé  j'avais rien dit....  en fourbe...  
takk (merci en islandais !!!) ....  bon ben obligé de boire pleins de binouzes ensemble alors !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2004)

mange pas tout quand meme !!!!


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mange pas tout quand meme !!!!


Je suis végétarien !!!!


----------



## WebOliver (26 Septembre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire IceandFire.


----------



## guytantakul (26 Septembre 2004)

Vi, heureux annif, mon garçon !


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2004)

Merci,merci !!!! ca me touche


----------



## Macounette (26 Septembre 2004)

_Un TRES TRES TRES joyeux Anni' pour toi._


----------



## sylko (26 Septembre 2004)




----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2004)

merciiiiiii!!!!!!! !!!!!!  je ne m'en lasse pas !!!!! merci aux CDB aussi


----------



## lumai (26 Septembre 2004)

*Bon Anniversaire Steve !!!*


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> *Bon Anniversaire Steve !!!*


Merci Carole !!!!!


----------



## pitch'i (26 Septembre 2004)

*Zoyeux Anniversaire 
       IceanFire !*
*




miaou ! miaou ! miaou ! 

 *​


----------



## guytantakul (26 Septembre 2004)

Comme c'est mimi !
Je te boule dès que je peux, le tit chaton nioubie !


----------



## bouilla (26 Septembre 2004)

*JOYEUX ANOUF MON STEVOUNET !!!*  :love:  :love:


----------



## macmarco (26 Septembre 2004)

*Hé, hé, hé ! happy birthday Steve !*  :style::king:


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Hé, hé, hé ! happy birthday Steve !*  :style::king:


 Happy birthday to you :love:


----------



## alan.a (26 Septembre 2004)

Happy Birthday Ice&Fire.

Grand timide, tu ne veux pas donner ton âge !


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2004)

Merci mes tout ptitszamis   héhéhéhé 
mon age ? celui ou tu peux marcher sur l'eau et multiplier les pains


----------



## alan.a (26 Septembre 2004)

Ca demande bcp de culture pour trouver !

Vois pas !!


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ca demande bcp de culture pour trouver !
> 
> Vois pas !!


----------



## macmarco (26 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Merci mes tout ptitszamis   héhéhéhé
> mon age ? celui ou tu peux marcher sur l'eau et multiplier les pains


 




 Dîtes trente trois...​


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Dîtes trente trois...​


 ah Marco!!! toujours le bon mot juste


----------



## alan.a (26 Septembre 2004)

Mince, moi j'étais parti sur celui là 






Finalement, t'es jeune


----------



## House M.D. (26 Septembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire Ice


----------



## Grug (26 Septembre 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Mince, moi j'étais parti sur celui là
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 t'aurais du rester, ça avait l'air sympa


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

Joyeux Anniv' Lumai


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2004)

Happy Birthday Carole-Lumai !!! ou qui que vous soyez !!!    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

*à toi lumai* ​


----------



## macmarco (29 Septembre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire lumai !*   :love:


----------



## macelene (29 Septembre 2004)

Joyeux .?. eme Anniv' Lumai

    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

plein de bonheur


----------



## WebOliver (29 Septembre 2004)

:love:      _*Joyeux anniversaire Carole!*__*      :love:*_




  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

:love:  :love:  :love: 
*Joyeux Anniversaire Lumai !!!!!!*
 :love:  :love:  :love:​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

joyeux anniversaire lumai


----------



## iTof (29 Septembre 2004)

*BON ANNIVERSAIRE LUMAI !*​


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> *BON ANNIVERSAIRE LUMAI de ma part aussi ca fera deux fois !!!! !*​


          
c'est mignon les ptits chapi chapo..  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire Lumaï


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

:love:  Joyeux anniversaire Lumaï !!!  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Septembre 2004)

Un bon anniversaire à toah :love: Lumaï :love:

tous mes voeux de bonheur et toute la chance du monde pour tes bonnes résolutions


----------



## Grug (29 Septembre 2004)

Lumaï birthday, ça se fête


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

bon, ben on l'a pas vue... fini l'anniversaire


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Septembre 2004)

J'ai 8 secondes pour te souhaiter un bonaniversaire Lumaï... smouackkk     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bon, ben on l'a pas vue... fini l'anniversaire



je crois qu'elle est en déplacement ...    ça lui fera une bonne surprise à son retour !!!  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Septembre 2004)

Hop.   Du monde en octobre... :love:

*Octobre* 
   macmarco : 01/10/1968
   macinside :04/10/1981
   anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
   benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
   maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
   oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. [ 
	

 ]


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Hop.   Du monde en octobre... :love:
> 
> *Octobre*
> macmarco : 01/10/1968
> ...





voila encore 6 qui prennent 1 ans de plus !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Hop.   Du monde en octobre... :love:
> 
> *Octobre*
> macmarco : 01/10/1968
> ...




Et du beau monde


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et du beau monde


 incontestablement !


----------



## WebOliver (30 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et du beau monde





			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> incontestablement !



Bah, on garde le/les meilleurs pour la fin...     :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> incontestablement !


Faudrait p'têt pas trop en rajouter tout de même...


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2004)

C'est l'anniversaire de Zazou 44 !!!!


----------



## macmarco (30 Septembre 2004)

*Happy birthday Zazou44 !*


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2004)

Bah un peu mon n'veu ! Zazou ! Où es tu ? Que fais tu ? Reviens ! La modération est un enfer depuis ton départ ! T'es amoureuse ? Tu as eu 7 nains ? Ne nous oublie pas !


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'anniversaire de Zazou 44 !!!!


 c'est zazou ça ?

on dirait bassman bourré


----------



## poildep (30 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est zazou ça ?
> 
> on dirait bassman bourré


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2004)




----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

l'Aventure commence ici ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

*bon anniversaire macmarco*​
  ​


----------



## WebOliver (1 Octobre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Macmarco! ​*​


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2004)

Merci les amis !


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

*  noyeux zanniv' macmarco breitzh frei *​


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2004)

Merci Grug !


----------



## IceandFire (1 Octobre 2004)

Happy Birthday Mon Jean Marc !!!!





  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2004)

Merci Steve !


----------



## macelene (1 Octobre 2004)

Bon anniversaire Jean-Marc :love:


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Jean-Marc :love:


 Merci Hélène !    :love::love::love::love:


----------



## zele (1 Octobre 2004)

Zoyeux AnniverZaire Marco !!!  
 Yé Viva la Bretagne ! :love:






 :love:


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2004)

zele a dit:
			
		

> Zoyeux AnniverZaire Marco !!!
> Yé Viva la Bretagne ! :love:
> 
> 
> ...


 Merci beaucoup zele !


----------



## mado (1 Octobre 2004)

bon, je ne serai pas la première à te souhaiter un bon anniversaire, mais presque . rentrée trop tard d'une excellente soirée.

*Happy Birthday Macmarco !*


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> bon, je ne serai pas la première à te souhaiter un bon anniversaire, mais presque . rentrée trop tard d'une excellente soirée.
> 
> *Happy Birthday Macmarco !*


 Merci beaucoup madonna !   :love:


----------



## Foguenne (1 Octobre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire MarcMarco.


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire MarcMarco.


 Merci Paul !


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

Bon anniversaire


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

joyeux anniversaire Marc !!!!!


----------



## pitch'i (1 Octobre 2004)

*Happy Birthday*​ *macMarco !*
*




miaou ! miaou ! miaou !

 *​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

Joyeux Anniversaire Macmarco !​


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Octobre 2004)

​ 


*MAC MARCO !!!*​​​​​


----------



## macinside (1 Octobre 2004)

plus que 3 jours


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> plus que 3 jours


 t'as peur qu'on t'oublie ?


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> plus que 3 jours


 ne flippe pas, dans 3 jours, tu vas avoir un an de plus, des poils vont te pousser, ton corp va se transformer, ton rapport aux filles et au monde va changer, c'est normal, c'est l'adolescence


----------



## Hurrican (1 Octobre 2004)

Je viens pas souvent ici moi. 
Je devrais pourtant ! 

Bon Anniversaire          MacMarco  :love:


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2004)

*Merci beaucoup à toutes et tous !*  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> plus que 3 jours



Après vous pouvez tirer à vue


----------



## lumai (1 Octobre 2004)

_Bon Anniversaire Marco !!!_


----------



## lumai (1 Octobre 2004)

_Et un grand merci à tous ceux qui m'ont fêté le mien il y a quelques jours..._    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (1 Octobre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _Et un grand merci à tous ceux qui m'ont fêté le mien il y a quelques jours..._    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


 ben où t'étais passée ?   :love:


----------



## sylko (4 Octobre 2004)

Bon anniversaire Mackie!


----------



## macmarco (4 Octobre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Mackie !*


----------



## macelene (4 Octobre 2004)

Bon anniversaire MAckie :love:

Pour mettre dans ton bureau


----------



## poildep (4 Octobre 2004)

bon anniversaire mackie


un nouveau smiley en cadeau : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





bah quoi ?


----------



## iTof (4 Octobre 2004)

bon, ben bon anniversaire Mackie...
avec celle-là, pas de risque de te blesser, c'est plus sûr


----------



## macmarco (4 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bon anniversaire mackie
> 
> 
> un nouveau smiley en cadeau :
> ...


 Arf© !!! 
 Excellent, comme toujours !


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (4 Octobre 2004)

Happy anniversaire Mackie, une fois !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

:love::love::love::love: Bon anniversaire MAckie :love::love::love::love:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Octobre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Mackie!*   ​


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Octobre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Nicolas :love: 


un tit cadeau :love:


----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire Nicolas :love:
> 
> 
> un tit cadeau :love:



merci  :love: (de toutes façon j'aime pas asuka  )


----------



## KARL40 (4 Octobre 2004)

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE MACKIE !


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Octobre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Mackie deux petits cadeaux


----------



## IceandFire (4 Octobre 2004)

Happy Birthday Nico-Mackie San !!!    pour mettre au dessus de ton lit  pour pouvoir faire de belles photos de jets et autres avions... 





  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

A la tienne Mackie


----------



## Hurrican (4 Octobre 2004)

Bonne anniversaire mackie !


----------



## jpmiss (4 Octobre 2004)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> A la tienne Mackie


  Oui c'est ca: bon annif' et a la tienne:


----------



## Macounette (4 Octobre 2004)

aieuh vachement à la bourre.... :rose:

*Joyeux Anniversaire* 






   macmarco et mackie...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

Bon anniversaire Nicolas !   :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Octobre 2004)

BOnaniversaire Mackie...

Moi aussi j'ai un Kdo pour toi...   






A ta santé Mackie


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est ca: bon annif' et a la tienne:
> 
> http://imagens.globals.pt/cs2745/XPQ3F33D61320A090EAA90ZKU.jpg
> 
> ...




= 






_tout l'honneur de cette image revient à Global, c'est lui qu'il faut bouler  _


----------



## WebOliver (4 Octobre 2004)

Bon, c'est l'anniversaire à Mackie... mais on oublie lyly1950, squarepusher, Krstv et tous les autres...

... joyeux anniversaires à vous.


----------



## bebert (4 Octobre 2004)

Bon mackiversaire et bon marcoversaire !   :love:
Et pour les autres: bon anniversaire !  :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est l'anniversaire à Mackie... mais on oublie lyly1950, squarepusher, Krstv et tous les autres...
> 
> ... joyeux anniversaires à vous.



Webo a raison  bon anniversaire à tous  Il est plus sage que nous c'est normal il porte LES vraies lunettes jaunes


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Mackie !   

Que la bière coule à flot ...


----------



## macmarco (4 Octobre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bon mackiversaire et bon marcoversaire !   :love:
> Et pour les autres: bon anniversaire !  :rose:


 Merci bebert !


----------



## jpmiss (4 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci bebert !


 Tudju! J'avais pas vu pour macmarco. :rose:

 Sorry et bon annif'


----------



## macmarco (4 Octobre 2004)

Merci Rob et jp !


----------



## sylko (4 Octobre 2004)

Bon anniversaire MacMarco


----------



## macmarco (4 Octobre 2004)

Merci Sylko !


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Octobre 2004)

Tout pareil :rose: mille excuses...

Bon annif Macmarco :love: (mieux vaut tard que jamais  )


----------



## lumai (4 Octobre 2004)

_Joyeux anniversaire Mackie !!!_


----------



## macmarco (4 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tout pareil :rose: mille excuses...
> 
> Bon annif Macmarco :love: (mieux vaut tard que jamais  )


 Merci Angie !  :love:


----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*Et ceci vaut aussi pour toi, bien entendu, MACMARCO !!!*_
> 
> :love:  :love:



arf !! merci, aller ! tourné de coup de boule !  :love:  :love:


----------



## iMax (4 Octobre 2004)

Héhé, bon anniversaire Mackie


----------



## piro (4 Octobre 2004)

joyeux anniversaire mackie


----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> joyeux anniversaire mackie



c'est mimi  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est mimi  :love:



Je n'aurais peut-être pas dû te pousser à repasser par ici :mouais:  

PS: et mes pin-up elles sont pas mimies


----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> joyeux anniversaire mackie



oublie pas de rendre le caddie a pitchoune


----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aurais peut-être pas dû te pousser à repasser par ici :mouais:
> 
> PS: et mes pin-up elles sont pas mimies



mais j'ai toujours pas eu les photos de toi en pin-up


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais j'ai toujours pas eu les photos de toi en pin-up



En attendant la photo d'une cousine


----------



## IceandFire (4 Octobre 2004)

bon alors ce 300 2,8 ?


----------



## poildep (4 Octobre 2004)

bon, youpiiii c'était l'anniversaire à mackie....
putain, ma vie a changé ! :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (4 Octobre 2004)

La vache il à pris un coup de vieux nicomackie !!!!        :love:  :love:  :love: 
py il à viré de bord....!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> La vache il à pris un coup de vieux nicomackie !!!!        :love:  :love:  :love:
> py il à viré de bord....!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



ça peu pas être moi, j'ai pas de couteau suisse


----------



## IceandFire (4 Octobre 2004)

héhéhéhéhéhé  moi je dis c'est un cadeau à te faire.....,)


----------



## IceandFire (4 Octobre 2004)

je pense pas que t'ais un dell non plus cela dit


----------



## poildep (4 Octobre 2004)

l'outil ne fait pas le talent :rateau:


----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> héhéhéhéhéhé  moi je dis c'est un cadeau à te faire.....,)



il y a des cybertool noir avec le logo Apple en vente a cupertino


----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> je pense pas que t'ais un dell non plus cela dit



j'ai plein de carton dell au grenier


----------



## IceandFire (4 Octobre 2004)

eh pouelde c'est pas le ter ici   !!!!!


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> eh pouelde c'est pas le ter ici   !!!!!


 ici ou ailleurs...


----------



## IceandFire (5 Octobre 2004)

:d :d :d :d :d :d :d  :d :d :d :d :d :d :d  :d :d :d :d :d :d :d  :d :d :d :d :d :d :d  :d :d :d :d :d :d :d  :d :d :d :d :d :d :d  :d :d :d :d :d :d :d  :d :d :d :d :d :d :d  :d :d :d :d :d :d :d  :d :d :d :d :d :d :d  :d :d :d :d :d :d :d  :d :d :d :d :d :d :d  :d :d :d :d :d :d :d  :d :d :d :d :d :d :d  :d :d :d :d :d :d :d  :d :d :d :d :d :d :d  :d :d :d :d :d :d :d  :d :d :d :d :d :d :d  :d :d :d :d :d :d :d  :d :d :d :d :d :d :d  :d :d :d :d :d :d :d  :d :d :d :d :d :d :d  :d :d :d :d :d :d :d  :d :d :d :d :d :d :d  :d :d :d :d :d :d :d


----------



## IceandFire (5 Octobre 2004)

:d :d :d :d :d :d :d


----------



## macmarco (7 Octobre 2004)

Anntraxh, il y a quelqu'un qui souhaitait être le premier à te souhaiter ton anniversaire....


----------



## WebOliver (7 Octobre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Anntraxh!


----------



## macelene (7 Octobre 2004)

Tendres pensées pour ce jour qui commence :love:


----------



## sylko (7 Octobre 2004)

Bon anniversaire anntraxh


----------



## macmarco (7 Octobre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Anne !*  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## poildep (7 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Anntraxh, il y a quelqu'un qui souhaitait être le premier à te souhaiter ton anniversaire....


on voit que dalle 


> Suite à un déménagement de certains serveurs, il est possible que ce site Web soit momentanément indisponible. Ce problème devrait être résolu vers 03h00 ce mercredi 07/10/2004. Nous nous excusons pour cet inconvénient et vous remercions pour votre compréhension.​


ben ça devrait aller à ton réveil alors  Bon annif, plein de choses bien pour toi !


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Octobre 2004)

Bon anniversaire Ann


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

:love:  :love:  :love: Joyeux anniversaire Anntraxh! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Octobre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Anntraxh :love:


----------



## anntraxh (7 Octobre 2004)

Merci à vous tous pour ces messages, et hop ... en avant toute pour une année de plus ... !
  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## bebert (7 Octobre 2004)

Voyons, comment je vais formuler ça. Joyeux Annitraxhaire ?  

Non, on va faire simple :

Bon anniversaire Anntraxh !!!

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

PS : ééé merd.... elle est passée *avant* que je poste !  :hein:
 


Bonne journée ma biche !  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2004)

KIKI & KAKA ont kekchose à te dire Anne...  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## anntraxh (7 Octobre 2004)

merci bebert , merci ma biiiiche  :love:  :love:  :love: , et merci, Ice !  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> merci bebert , merci ma biiiiche  :love:  :love:  :love: , et merci, Ice !  :love:


 Joyeux Anniversaire Anne.
 Tiens une petite lettre pour toi:


----------



## anntraxh (7 Octobre 2004)

ouaisssss ! 
Lèon ....  :love:  :love:  :love:   

merci à toi Rob' et merci jpmiss ...


----------



## macinside (7 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> :love:




moi j'ai eu pepita


----------



## Hurrican (7 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


Alors çà c'est du cadeau ! 
Un dessin de Roberto rien que pour toi !!! :love:

Bon, ben Bon anniversaire !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

Un très heureux anniversaire Anne !  :love:

Avec toute mon amitié et mon affection.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Octobre 2004)

n'anni'

ps: pas que des fois


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Octobre 2004)

Bon annif


----------



## pitch'i (7 Octobre 2004)

*Bon Anniversaire
**Anntraxh!*
*





**miaoumiam ! 

 *​


----------



## anntraxh (7 Octobre 2004)

Merci  à Hurrican, Doc, SuperM, ModernThing et pitch'i ..   :love: 

héhé  , j'ai passé une excellente journée , grâce à vos messages, entre autre ...  et demain ... ? 
ben,  la même chose ... merci encore à vous tous !


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (7 Octobre 2004)

*Happy Birthday Anntraxh, une fois !*  :love:


----------



## lumai (7 Octobre 2004)

_Bon Anniversaire à toi, Anntraxh


Du vert pour te souhaiter tout un tas de bonnes choses dans cette nouvelle année_


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Octobre 2004)

Dis donc, que de messages, t'as été gatée :love:


----------



## poildep (8 Octobre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, que de messages, t'as été gatée :love:


 elle le mérite  

Dis-donc, 00h01, t'es en retard toi !


----------



## Oizo (8 Octobre 2004)

Bon Anniversaire Anntraxh !
(avec un peu de retard)


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> elle le mérite
> 
> Dis-donc, 00h01, t'es en retard toi !


 Arrrgh ! j'avais pas vu.


----------



## anntraxh (8 Octobre 2004)

*Janvier*
   Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
   Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
   Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
   Macelene, le 12 février
   Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
   Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
   Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
   Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
   Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
   Macthieu 23 mars 1980
   Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
   Kisco, 1er avril 1982
   nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
   Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
   Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
   guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
   Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai * 
   iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
   Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
   MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
   Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
   bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
   Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
   pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
   Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
   GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
   Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
   Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
   Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
   karl40, le 5 août 1969
   bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
   prerima, le 9 août 1982.
   Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
   PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
   Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! 
   Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
   Philito, le 30 août 1979.
   Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
   krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
   Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
   lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
   macmarco : 01/10/1968
   macinside :04/10/1981
   anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
   benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
   maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
   oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
   gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976

*Novembre* 
   tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
   deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
   ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
   jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
   Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
   WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
   Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
   Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
   Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
   bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
   Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
   Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
   barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
   aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
  Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
  kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
   Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
   DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
   Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
   Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.

Encore merci pour tous vos messages ... 

   :love:  ... et puis c'est pas fini ...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Octobre 2004)

*Janvier*
   Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
   Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
   Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
   Macelene, le 12 février
   Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
   Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
   Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
   Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
   Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
   Macthieu 23 mars 1980
   Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
   Kisco, 1er avril 1982
   nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
   Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
   Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
   guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
   Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai * 
   iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
   Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
   MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
   Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
   bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
   Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
   pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
   Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
   GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
   Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
   Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
   Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
   karl40, le 5 août 1969
   bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
   prerima, le 9 août 1982.
   Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
   PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
   Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! 
   Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
   Philito, le 30 août 1979.
   Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
   krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
   Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
   lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
   macmarco : 01/10/1968
   macinside :04/10/1981
   anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
   benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
   maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
   oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
   gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
   supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972

*Novembre* 
   tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
   deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
   ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
   jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
   Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
   WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
   Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
   Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
   Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
   bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
   Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
   Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
   barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
   aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
  Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
  kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
   Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
   DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
   Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
   Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (8 Octobre 2004)

*Janvier*
   Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
   Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
   Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
   Macelene, le 12 février
   Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
   Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
   Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
   Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
   Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
   Macthieu 23 mars 1980
   Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
   Kisco, 1er avril 1982
   nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
   Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
   Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
   guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
   Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai * 
   iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
   Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
   MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
   Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
   bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
   Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
   pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
   Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
   GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
   Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
   Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
   Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
   karl40, le 5 août 1969
   bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
   prerima, le 9 août 1982.
   Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
   PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
   Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! 
   Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
   Philito, le 30 août 1979.
   Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
   krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
   Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
   lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
   macmarco : 01/10/1968
   macinside :04/10/1981
   anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
   benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
   maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
   Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
   oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
   gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
   supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972

*Novembre* 
   tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
   deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
   ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
   jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
   Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
   WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
   Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
   Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
   Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
   bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.

*Décembre*
   Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
   Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
   barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
   aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
  Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
  kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
   Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
   DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
   Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
   Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## poildep (8 Octobre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960


D'ailleurs c'est la nouvelle fête nationale en Belgique.


----------



## pixelemon (8 Octobre 2004)

moi c'est le 30 novembre... 30 ans cette année... je vais me ruiner en drogues dures...


----------



## pixelemon (8 Octobre 2004)

*Janvier*
   Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
   Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
   Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
   Macelene, le 12 février
   Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
   Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
   Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
   Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
   Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
   Macthieu 23 mars 1980
   Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
   Kisco, 1er avril 1982
   nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
   Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
   Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
   guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
   Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai * 
   iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
   Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
   MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
   Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
   bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
   Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
   pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
   Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
   GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
   Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
   Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
   Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
   karl40, le 5 août 1969
   bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
   prerima, le 9 août 1982.
   Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
   PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
   Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! 
   Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
   Philito, le 30 août 1979.
   Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
   krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
   Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
   lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
   macmarco : 01/10/1968
   macinside :04/10/1981
   anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
   benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
   maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
   Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
   oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
   gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
   supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972

*Novembre* 
   tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
   deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
   ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
   jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
   Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
   WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
   Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
   Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
   Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
   bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
   Pixelemon, le 30 à 4h00, en 1974.

*Décembre*
   Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
   Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
   barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
   aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
  Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
  kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
   Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
   DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
   Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
   Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## IceandFire (9 Octobre 2004)

et moi je suis pas dans le listing ???? avec tout les messages que j'ai eu ici !!!????? au mois de Septembre


----------



## macmarco (9 Octobre 2004)

*Happy birthday theozdevil !*


----------



## WebOliver (9 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Happy birthday theozdevil !*



Pas mieux.  Happy Birthday Phil.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2004)

Happy birthday theozdevil


----------



## poildep (9 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> et moi je suis pas dans le listing ???? avec tout les messages que j'ai eu ici !!!????? au mois de Septembre


mais si regarde 

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février
Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Macthieu 23 mars 1980
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai *
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! 
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.
Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
IceandFire, le 26 septembre (1971 je suppose ?)
lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
Pixelemon, le 30 à 4h00, en 1974.

*Décembre*
Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937 
Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.

et bon anniversaire à Taz


----------



## IceandFire (9 Octobre 2004)

ok !!!   c'est genre : " ici on peut apporter son manger" !!!!!  , oué mais tu sais je rentrait de reportage...la tête ailleurs


----------



## IceandFire (9 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> Happy birthday theozdevil



Pareil que la dame   !!!!


----------



## WebOliver (13 Octobre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire à Benjamin! ** **






*​


----------



## macmarco (13 Octobre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Benjamin !*


----------



## poildep (13 Octobre 2004)

et hop, un petit smiley pour l'occasion !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et un autre qui bouge pas passque c'est vite fatiguant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon anniversaire


----------



## anntraxh (13 Octobre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire, Benjamin !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

_Joyeux anniversaire, Benjamin _


----------



## Oizo (13 Octobre 2004)

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE
BENJAMIN !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

Heureux anniversaire Benjamin !


----------



## dool (13 Octobre 2004)

Bon, 1981 est une bonne cuvée alors c'est sincèrement que je te souhaite un joyeux 23 !


----------



## macelene (13 Octobre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire  Benjamin
:love:


----------



## dool (13 Octobre 2004)

*Janvier*
   Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
   Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
   Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
   Macelene, le 12 février
   Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
   Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
   Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
   Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
   Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
   Macthieu 23 mars 1980
   Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
   Kisco, 1er avril 1982
   nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
   Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
   Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
   guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
   Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai * 
   iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
   Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
   MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
   Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
   bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
   Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
   pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
   Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
   GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
   Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
   Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
   Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
   karl40, le 5 août 1969
   bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
   prerima, le 9 août 1982.
   Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
   PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
   Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! 
   Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
   Philito, le 30 août 1979.
   Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
   krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
   Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
   lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
   macmarco : 01/10/1968
   macinside :04/10/1981
   anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
   benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
   maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
   Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
   oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
   gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
   supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972
   dool, le 29 octobre 1981 sa photo 

*Novembre* 
   tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
   deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
   ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
   jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
   Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
   WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
   Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
   Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
   Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
   bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
   Pixelemon, le 30 à 4h00, en 1974.

*Décembre*
   Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
   Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
   barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
   aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
  Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
  kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
   Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
   DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
   Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
   Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


Je sais je ne suis qu'un petit mousse mais bon...:rose:


----------



## sylko (13 Octobre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Benjamin.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Octobre 2004)

Les membres de l'AEPMNPI* souhaitent un joyeux anniverssaire à leur papa...    

(* Association des Enfants du Pays des Merveilles Nés d'un (même) Pére Inconnu)






PS : je suis déjà sorti...    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Benjamin

Rien que pour toi, voici un défilé de la *Disco Parade de MacG*


----------



## pitch'i (13 Octobre 2004)

*joyeux anniversaire 
**           Benjamin**





* *



*
*miao**umiam !




 
 *​


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2004)

Bon anni Benjamin, on t'offre un livre sur le php ou sur vBulletin ?


----------



## semac (13 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire Benjamin
> 
> Rien que pour toi, voici un défilé de la *Disco Parade de MacG*



MOUUUUUuuuuuuuaaaarff... j'adore


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon anni Benjamin, on t'offre un livre sur le php ou sur vBulletin ?



Qui a dit "les 2" ???......


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (13 Octobre 2004)

*Happy anniversaire Benjamin !* 

And remember, *be aware* !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Octobre 2004)

Bon anniversaire Benjamin


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

bon annif' Benjamin


----------



## Grug (13 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon anni Benjamin, on t'offre un livre sur le php ou sur vBulletin ?


 sur vbulletin et comment le rendre compatible avec la typographie française.  



sinon Bon n'anniv benjamin ! :love:


----------



## poildep (13 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire Benjamin
> 
> Rien que pour toi, voici un défilé de la *Disco Parade de MacG*








  youpi !


----------



## WebOliver (14 Octobre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire, Maousse, ex-komodo. *​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

bon annif' maousse


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2004)

*Maousse anniversaire, m'sieur !*


----------



## poildep (14 Octobre 2004)

bon anniversaire maousse !


----------



## semac (14 Octobre 2004)

ah bah bon anniv' alors ! :love:  :love:


----------



## dool (14 Octobre 2004)

Buvons une pitite maousse a ta santé !

Et un pti Maousseux tiens, c'est + sympa !

  :love:


----------



## anntraxh (14 Octobre 2004)

Bon anniversaire, maousse !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

*bon anniversaire maousse !*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2004)

Bonaniv Maousse


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bon anniversaire maousse !


 A la tienne Maousse!   






 Allez détend toi, t'es tendu comme un string là!


----------



## benjamin (14 Octobre 2004)

Merci à tous pour hier. Cela vaudra quelques coups de boule


----------



## WebOliver (14 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> A la tienne Maousse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'tain, quasi les mêmes fringues que moi à l'AES Clermont.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, quasi les mêmes fringues que moi à l'AES Clermont.




yeppppp     

et aussi un verre a la main!!!


t'as un frere caché??

vite vite vas demander a papa!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, quasi les mêmes fringues que moi à l'AES Clermont.


 Indémodable la chemise PTT et le pull col en V anthracite...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous pour hier. Cela vaudra quelques coups de boule


 Euh bon annif' et un jour benjamin 
 C'est con, hier j'etais pile sur le point de poster mon message quand les forums ont plantés...


----------



## WebOliver (14 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Indémodable la chemise PTT et le pull col en V anthracite...



Bientôt aussi mythiques que les lunettes jaunes?  :hein:


----------



## sylko (14 Octobre 2004)

*Noyeux janniversaire Maousse...  *


----------



## maousse (14 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Allez détend toi, t'es tendu comme un string là!





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, quasi les mêmes fringues que moi à l'AES Clermont.





			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Indémodable la chemise PTT et le pull col en V anthracite...



 :mouais:  :rose:   :affraid:   :style:


ouais...ouais...si tu savais le prix de la chemise ptt...c'est vrai que ça doit être dans les standards suisses, faut que je fasse gaffe...    

M'en fous, grâce à poildep, j'm'en balance, c'est chouette !  :love: 






Merci à tous   


Et bon anniversaire Benjamin, j'ai oublié hier, trop torturé à la pensée de voir arriver le mien... (ouais, je sais...) :love:


----------



## macelene (14 Octobre 2004)

Bonne nouvelle année de plus Maousse  :love:

ps: rien


----------



## maousse (14 Octobre 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :rose:   :affraid:   :style:


ce qui peut se traduire par :
- mais qu'est-ce qui raconte jp ?
- oh putain la honte !
- et mais ! je vais passer pour un con !
- 
- m'en fous, j'assume, même avec les lunettes jaunes de webo (enfin, presque)

  

merci hélène


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

Bon Anniversaire Maousse !!!






 



j'ai failli passer à côté !  :rose:


----------



## Macounette (14 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon Anniversaire Maousse !!!


 pas mieux


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> pas mieux



Très bon anniversaire ?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> hier j'etais pile sur le point de poster mon message quand les forums ont plantés...









n'anni maosse


----------



## pitch'i (14 Octobre 2004)

*Bon Anniversaire
**Maousse !
* *



**
     & méga-miaououou
  Maousse !








:king:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






**



 *​


----------



## Grug (14 Octobre 2004)

c'est l'anniversaire de Maousse ?
alors bon anniversaire Maousse


----------



## Oizo (14 Octobre 2004)

Joyeux Anniversaire
Maousse !  

  ​


----------



## Juste en passant (14 Octobre 2004)

Ouep.


Maousse costaud l'anniversaire....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

Heureux anniversaire Arnaud !


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Octobre 2004)

Happy birthday to Maousse


----------



## Bilbo (14 Octobre 2004)

À+


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> À+



Tu t'es pas foulé


----------



## sylko (18 Octobre 2004)

Bon anniversaire Jean-Claude


----------



## poildep (18 Octobre 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEAN-CLAUDE !*
/​


----------



## pitch'i (18 Octobre 2004)

*Happy birdthday
**JCVD !!
**



**
all together on the dance-floor
                for one
                méga-miaouzzzzzzzzzz'*_*dance*_
 *discoooooooooooooo** !!! 
      with*_*



*_*


 *​


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (18 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Jean-Claude




Thank you Sylko ! 
Dis-moi, elle est souple ta mummy !


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (18 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEAN-CLAUDE !*
> /​




Thank you Chuck Poildep !


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (18 Octobre 2004)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> *Happy birdthday
> **JCVD !!
> **
> 
> ...




Super disco Thanks to you Pitch'i !!!   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

:love:  ::love:  :*Bon anniversaire Jean-Claude* :love:  :love:


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (18 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> :love:  ::love:  :*Bon anniversaire Jean-Claude* :love:  :love:




Thank you very beaucoup Roberta !   :love:


----------



## iTof (18 Octobre 2004)

Bon Universaire> comme convenu, je t'ai adressé un petit chèque à ton association Aware Parenting...


----------



## macmarco (18 Octobre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Jean-Claude !*


----------



## lumai (18 Octobre 2004)

*Joyeux Anniversaire JCVD*


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (18 Octobre 2004)

Thank you trois fois, iTof, macmarco et Lumai !


----------



## poildep (18 Octobre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Thank you trois fois, iTof, macmarco et Lumai !


Quand je pense que ce type n'est qu'un imposteur... 

Allez, je l'sais, j'vous l'dis : En fait, Jean-ClaudeVandamne n'est qu'un pseudonyme que s'est donné Steven Seagal !!!     :love:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Octobre 2004)

Steven Seagal ? Le roi de la paralysie faciale ? Je peux pas le croire !!! 

En tout cas happy anniversaire JCVD


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (18 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Quand je pense que ce type n'est qu'un imposteur...
> 
> Allez, je l'sais, j'vous l'dis : En fait, Jean-ClaudeVandamne n'est qu'un pseudonyme que s'est donné Steven Seagal !!!     :love:




Même pas true, une fois !


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (18 Octobre 2004)

Thank you Stargazer !


----------



## macelene (18 Octobre 2004)

je savais pas que tu parlais si bien de ma ville    



			
				 JCV a dit:
			
		

> "Une vache ça te bouffe 3 hectares, moi avec 3 hectares je te fais 2000 kilos de riz... Avec 3 hectares, je nourris * Avignon *, tu vois."



Allez "Je crois au moment *de ton anniversaire*  . S'il n'y a pas le moment *de ton anniversaire*, à ce moment là *de ton anniversaire* , il faut arriver à ce moment là *de ton anniversaire*, au moment qu'on veut *de ton anniversaire *."
    

:love: JCV


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (18 Octobre 2004)

Thank you macelene ! 
Je suis très flatté that you are one of my fans !  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Octobre 2004)

beaunanniv jean claude mendale


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (19 Octobre 2004)

Merci Vegetable Masqué ! 
Tu speak un drôle de français, toi !


----------



## monoeil (19 Octobre 2004)

So late Jean-Claude mais tiens, one more pour ton ionique body


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (19 Octobre 2004)

Thank you, youreye !


----------



## poildep (19 Octobre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Même pas true, une fois !


 non... finalement c'est sûr : c'est un belge !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

*joyeux anniversaire yvos* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *joyeux anniversaire yvos* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



 * Pour une belle année de plus :love:  Yvos  *


----------



## sylko (19 Octobre 2004)

Bon anniversaire Yvos.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Octobre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Yvos!​*


----------



## Grug (19 Octobre 2004)

oh, ben c'est l'anniversaire d'yvos :

bon anniversaire yvos


----------



## macmarco (19 Octobre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Yvos !*


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2004)

bon anni


----------



## dool (19 Octobre 2004)

Pfff j'ai meme pas pu te bouler Yvos pour ton anni...tu devra te contenter des boules de SM 

Joyeux instants quand meme


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (19 Octobre 2004)

*Joyeux birthday, Yvos !*


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire à JoyeuxBranleur...  qu'on voit plus trop par ici.


----------



## sylko (20 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire à JoyeuxBranleur...  qu'on voit plus trop par ici.



Il n'en a certainement plus rien à branler.   

Bon anniversaire, si tu passes dans le coin.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

Si vous arrivez en avance à un rendez-vous, vous êtes un anxieux ; si vous arrivez en *retard*, vous êtes un agressif ; si vous arrivez à l'heure, vous êtes obsédé ; si vous ne venez pas, vous êtes un "demeuré".

[Henri Jeanson]

cette fois-ci le temps pour moi de frapper à la porte:










:love:  :love:  :love: *Fred'* :love:  :love:  :love:​


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Si vous arrivez en avance à un rendez-vous, vous êtes un anxieux ; si vous arrivez en *retard*, vous êtes un agressif ; si vous arrivez à l'heure, vous êtes obsédé ; si vous ne venez pas, vous êtes un "demeuré".



Il parait que Supermoquette parvient a réaliser l'exploit de ne pas venir  mais à l'heure!


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2004)

*Octobre* 
   macmarco : 01/10/1968
   macinside :04/10/1981
   anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
   benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
   maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
   Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
   oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
   gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
   supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972
   dool, le 29 octobre 1981 sa photo 



Remontée à la suite de Lemmy...  

Bon anniversaire Fred :love: plein de pensées affectueuses...


----------



## macmarco (20 Octobre 2004)

_*Joyeux anniversaire Fred !!!!*_    :love: :love: :love:




*Avec toute mon amitié !* 


_*Marco*_​


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Fred.


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (21 Octobre 2004)

*Happy Birthday Oupsy !*   :love:


----------



## macmarco (21 Octobre 2004)

_*Joyeux anniversaire Fredoupsy aussi, hi, hi, hi !!!*_   :love:​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

merci à vous toutes et tous pour vos chaleureux messages !!! 
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: :love: :love: :love:

Fred'oupsy


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> _*Joyeux anniversaire Fredoupsy aussi, hi, hi, hi !!!*_   :love:​




eh...

psttt...

psttt...

psttt...

tu as oublié: *en toute amitié*


----------



## poildep (21 Octobre 2004)

'faut pas m'en vouloir, je suis stupide de nature :love:
Bon anniversaire, gentille oupsy


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

:love: 

merci gentil poildep !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

bon anniversaire Fred  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sylko (21 Octobre 2004)

Bon anniversaire!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

:love:  :love:  :love: *bon anniversaire Oupsy* :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Octobre 2004)

Joie yeux z'ane y vers ere oupsy :love:


----------



## anntraxh (21 Octobre 2004)

Bon anniversaire , Oupsy !     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

Joyeux Anniversaire Oupsy !!!

un p'tit massage ?  :love: 






Bonne journée !


----------



## lumai (21 Octobre 2004)

_Joyeux Anniversaire Fred !!!_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2004)

merci Mich' très chouette les bouquets..! :love:  merci Elène :love: merci Marco très chouette la carte..!  :love:

merci Olivier,merci JCVD, merci Mike, merci Robertav, merci Silko, merci Glob', merci Lorna, merci Anne et merci Carole..  :love:
    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 
merci à vous tous de vos messages, vos images, vos coups'boules et vos présents !   :love:
c'est une méga journée qui commence et c'est pas fini...  
... ce soir j'ai une soirée surprise et j'suis déjà en retard... 

@ plus et encore merci ! 

Fred'


----------



## bebert (21 Octobre 2004)

Bon anniversaire Fred !!!

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Octobre 2004)

C'est ton annif Oupsy? 

Bon annif alors :love: avec un tit coud'boule :love:


----------



## macinside (21 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est ton annif Oupsy?
> 
> Bon annif alors :love: avec un tit coud'boule :love:



idem, je garde oupsy sous le coude pour les coud'boules


----------



## WebOliver (22 Octobre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Appleman...  ​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

* :love:  :love: :love:  :love: bon annif Apple Man :love: :love:  :love: :love: *​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

Merci  à Jean-Yves, merci à Modern'Thing et Mackie ..   :love: 
  :love: :love:

hihihi   j'ai passé une très chouette journée hier grâce à vos messages, entre autre ... :love: 
et une excellente  soirée grâce à mon 'pa, son frère, ma tante et la superbe voix rauque de
merveilleuse Michelle qui interprète des chansons d'hier à aujoud'hui avec son orgue de barbarie! :love: 
et encore cette après-midi j'étais avec Brassens, c'était merveilleux! merci papa  :love:
merci encore à vous tous et toutes ! 

Fred'


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Octobre 2004)

Bon Anniversaire Grib


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire Appleman...  ​


 Happy birthday too  :style:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2004)

Heureux anniversaire ensoleillé, Gribouille !!! 
 :love:  :love:  :style:


----------



## macmarco (24 Octobre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Gribouille !*   




 PS : Pour le coup de boule d'anniv' comment on fait ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2004)

bon anniversaire gribouille


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2004)

on evite  


Bon anniv' Girbouille


----------



## Stargazer (27 Octobre 2004)

Et aujourd'hui c'est l'anniversaire de supermoquette !!!

Bonne anniversaire à toi !!!


----------



## WebOliver (27 Octobre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire SM...


----------



## Bassman (27 Octobre 2004)

Youjeux naniservaire mon SM a moi qu'est moustachu


----------



## poildep (27 Octobre 2004)

:love:


----------



## Bassman (27 Octobre 2004)

il a de belles moustaches sur la photo le SM


----------



## monoeil (27 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :love: etc. (pardon poildep d'avoir un peu cuté ton post !)



BON ANNIV' Supermoquette 
Cadeau pour binome! Pour après la séance de sol-air.
J'ai choisi ça parce que je préfère les filles à lunettes à celles qui arborent moustache


----------



## supermoquette (27 Octobre 2004)

Merci à tous    ça fait plaisir de voir deux beaux cadeaux


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Octobre 2004)

Quelque chose d'utile


----------



## piro (27 Octobre 2004)

bon annniv SM


----------



## anntraxh (27 Octobre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire, SM !  :love:


----------



## piro (27 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

:love:  :love:  :love: *bon anniversaire SM !!!* :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

:love: :love: Joyeux Anniversaire SM :love: :love:

Bon Super, j'avais prévu un ch'ti cadeau pour toi ... MAIS   le bus transportant ces jeunes demoiselles a été détourné ... par un homme mystérieux   jen'endiraipasplus ! 

Toutes les majorettes étant prises aujourd'hui ...  j'ai quand même (en cherchant bien) trouvé "celles"-ci    

Bon Anif', SM !


----------



## Grug (27 Octobre 2004)

oh, c'est l'anniv de polytox.

Bonne bourre SM


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

Joyeux Anniversaire SM


----------



## rezba (27 Octobre 2004)

Bon Anniversaire, mon petit SM!​


----------



## supermoquette (27 Octobre 2004)

:love: 

Céline Dion

Je peux la buter ?  :love:


----------



## Bassman (27 Octobre 2004)

Vi fait toi plaisir, c'est ton jour, par contre rentre bien avant minuit ce soir sinon citrouille, charentaise et tout


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Octobre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire moumoute... vas y, ouvres tes Kdo...

N°1 
N°2 
N°3 
N°4 
N°5 
N°6 (et 6 bis )
et enfin N°7 

Amuses toi bien      :love:


----------



## piro (27 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon Anniversaire, mon petit SM!​


curieux celine dion s habille en cellophane


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon Anniversaire, mon petit SM!​




 le matos qu'il y à derrière !!!!  

La p'tite fessée vous la voulez comment ?  :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> le matos qu'il y à derrière !!!!
> 
> La p'tite fessée vous la voulez comment ?  :mouais:



Bleus, saignante ou à poings ??


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Octobre 2004)

Joyeux annif SM :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Bleus, saignante ou à poings ??



Au début j'ai cru que c'était une cuisinière, mais je trouvais les spatules un peu ...  :mouais: larges !


----------



## dool (27 Octobre 2004)

Ben di don...il est l'ami-moquette pour son vieil age qui en prend un coup encore 
C'est pas tout le monde qui y a le droit  

Bon, moi j'ai pas ce genre de cadeau...juste un conseil => le gateau d'anniversaire tu le prend pas aux pruneaux mais au riz et a la carotte    mouahahaha

Bisous poilus pour ce jour tres special (les poils c'est d'ou tu veux )


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (27 Octobre 2004)

Joeyux n'aniv SM


----------



## MrStone (27 Octobre 2004)

Pour souffler le gâteau, c'est mieux sans les lunettes


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Au début j'ai cru que c'était une cuisinière, mais je trouvais les spatules un peu ...  :mouais: larges !



Oui, et moi un garage avec des pinces orange pour batteries déchargées     :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Octobre 2004)

Vous êtes des amours je suis tout rouge. Ah non c'est la chtouille


----------



## LeSqual (27 Octobre 2004)

JOYEUx N' Anni La MouStache!


----------



## jpmiss (27 Octobre 2004)

Bon anniversaire O Cédar

 Allez hop, c'est ma tournée:
















 Laisse en un peu pour les autres :love:


----------



## macmarco (27 Octobre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire M'sieur Moquette !!!*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

la Moustache  :mouais: !!!


----------



## maousse (27 Octobre 2004)

bon anniv' monsieur Quette !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> bon anniv' monsieur Quette !



 Qui ?   







 (je suis déjà dehors !)


----------



## Juste en passant (27 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Qui ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
On dit :

Qué ? en espagnol.....


----------



## bebert (27 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Qui ?



   

Bon anniversaire superquequette !!!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire superquequette !!!  :love:



Et oh   moi j'ai jamais dit ça hein !!!! Après Lo il va croire que j'ai eu une occasion de ...    Merci bebert !
 c'est pas d'ma faute si j'entends mal ... et puis Maousse il  articule mal aussi euuh :rose:


----------



## macmarco (27 Octobre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Gilbertus !!!

* ​


----------



## cemonvelo (27 Octobre 2004)

st Maclou


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

Enfin un Suisse drôle ! 

Heureux anniversaire Super !


----------



## supermoquette (27 Octobre 2004)

merci à tous, je vais m'offrir une soirée sans boulot là  :love: 

ps: c'est pas ma queuqette qu'est grosse c'est que je la met n'importe ou, tiens un pot de nutella


----------



## Pitchoune (27 Octobre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Supermoquette! Gros bisous à toi! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Octobre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire Supermoquette! Gros bisous à toi! :love:


tu dis pas à Lesqual ce qu'on à fait ensemble hein ?


----------



## Amok (27 Octobre 2004)

Ce n'est pas mon habitude de souhaiter un bon anniversaire sur ces pages fréquentées par un ramassis de gueux, dont la paresse intellectuelle n'a d'égale que leur incapacité à boire sans immédiatement vomir sur le trottoir les reliefs d'un pauvre repas dans lequel se mêlent pizza aux anchois et pommes encore vertes.

Encore moins lorsqu'il s'agit d'un suisse. Chacun ici connaît l'aversion que j'ai pour ce peuple félon, haine profonde qui remonte à 1515 (vous dire si c'est profond) et qui brûlera à jamais dans mon coeur patriote et meurtri de tant de traîtrise.

Parfois il m'arrive de m'octroyer un petit plaisir. Peindre les testiboules de Web'O en blanc lors d'AES, choper Modern Thing au détour d'un thread, faire chanter du Mike Brandt (pour ne pas se tromper) à Sylko, le seul que je connaisse capable de réaliser un numéro de claquettes à ski sans trucage. Il y a bien aussi Le squal qui cumule : être Helvète et beauf de Web'O est si terrible que je me découvre un fond d'humanité, bien vite refoulé, je rassure mes admirateurs. Certaines nuits je me rêve Guillaume Tell maladroit avec à dispo un arc automatique modèle 49 - 56 à répétition : je ne débande pas, et mes flèches sont des lignes qui embrochent tout ce qui bouge...

Toutefois, parmi la fange et aussi incroyable que cela paraisse, il en est un, plus laid, plus immonde que les autres, nanti de lunettes ridicules et d'un système pileux lui interdisant à vie de pratiquer la danse des canards et d'obtenir la nationalité belge (ce qui nécessite, en gros, les mêmes compétences).

Allez savoir pourquoi. C'est peut-être pour cette raison, pour cette accumulation de défauts, de handicaps physiques et intellectuels que je l'aime bien celui-là. Et puis j'ai fait un pari. Après avoir embrassé un Belge, je devais essayer un Suisse. Alors quitte à y passer, je le fais maintenant.

(Hum...)

Smack.

...


Question goût, je préfère les Belges, je ne le cache pas, mais j'ai été gâté avec Paul. Super sent un peu le sous-bois version sanglier. Mais bon, c'est son jour et il est noté dans la charte des modos qu'il est obligatoire d'embrasser sur la bouche (ou alors j'ai mal lu) tous les membres, même mous, dont c'est l'anniversaire. Donc, ca m'arrache un peu la gueule, mais tant pis : bon anniversaire !


----------



## supermoquette (27 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas mon habitude de souhaiter un bon anniversaire sur ces pages fréquentées par un ramassis de gueux, dont la paresse intellectuelle n'a d'égale que leur incapacité à boire sans immédiatement vomir sur le trottoir les reliefs d'un pauvre repas dans lequel se mêlent pizza aux anchois et pommes encore vertes.
> 
> Encore moins lorsqu'il s'agit d'un suisse. Chacun ici connaît l'aversion que j'ai pour ce peuple félon, haine profonde qui remonte à 1515 (vous dire si c'est profond) et qui brûlera à jamais dans mon coeur patriote et meurtri de tant de traîtrise.
> 
> ...


trop d'honneur  :love: mais bon gros nase, au lieu de faire le pseudo Doc (quoique tout aussi chiant ) file-moi une cuillère ! c'est une infectoin ce Nutella (honte à ma partie)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> trop d'honneur  :love: mais bon gros nase, au lieu de faire le pseudo Doc (quoique tout aussi chiant ) file-moi une cuillère ! c'est une *infectoin* ce Nutella (honte à ma *partie*)


----------



## macelene (27 Octobre 2004)

Anniversaire joyeux :love:

ps_ ils ont déjà tout raconté _


----------



## loudjena (27 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu dis pas à Lesqual ce qu'on à fait ensemble hein ?



Pour ton birthday, Super, moi je veux bien toucher ta moustache histoire de me faire peur  Aller bonne année, Hypertapi


----------



## LeSqual (27 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu dis pas à Lesqual ce qu'on à fait ensemble hein ?



 

Tu sais pas ce que tu as manqué en m'écartant de vos petits écarts....  Tu devrais pourtant savoir que j'adore les moustachu!!!!  :love: 

Allez... profite encore un peu... c'est bientôt plus ton N'Anni!  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (28 Octobre 2004)

* Joyeux anniversaire Apca ! 












*​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

bonanif' à toutes et tous : 

mandrakedumac, 
bea,
jpczaza, 
Pointe Noire, 
dhalfon (55), 
mypomme (49), 
CataTon (40), 
zzzeb (35), 
Reivax2 (34), 
BigEdison (28), 
gliks (27), 
redanovitch (26), 
sprudhom (24), 

Apca (18), 

chache999 (16)


----------



## Stargazer (28 Octobre 2004)

Oupsy fait pas dans la demi mesure ..  :love: :love:

Bonne anniversaire à toutes et à tous


----------



## cemonvelo (28 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oupsy fait pas dans la demi mesure ..  :love: :love:
> 
> Bonne anniversaire à toutes et à tous



personne ne manque à l'appel  

bon anniversaire également


----------



## supermoquette (28 Octobre 2004)

bon anni mandrakedumac, bea, jpczaza, Pointe Noire, dhalfon (55), mypomme (49), CataTon (40), zzzeb (35), Reivax2 (34), BigEdison (28), gliks (27), redanovitch (26), sprudhom (24), Apca (18), chache999 (16)


----------



## Grug (28 Octobre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> bonanif' à toutes et tous :
> 
> mandrakedumac,
> bea,
> ...


 Waou, y'en a pleins aujourd'hui 


Bonne anniv', tous


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

mandrakedumac, 
bea,
jpczaza, 
Pointe Noire, 
dhalfon (55), 
mypomme (49), 
CataTon (40), 
zzzeb (35), 
Reivax2 (34), 
BigEdison (28), 
gliks (27), 
redanovitch (26), 
sprudhom (24), 
chache999 (16)
Apca (18), 

*bon anniversaire a toussssss * :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## bebert (28 Octobre 2004)

Bon floodiversaire... :mouais:


----------



## Juste en passant (28 Octobre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> bonanif' à toutes et tous :
> 
> mandrakedumac,
> bea,
> ...


 


			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon anni mandrakedumac, bea, jpczaza, Pointe Noire, dhalfon (55), mypomme (49), CataTon (40), zzzeb (35), Reivax2 (34), BigEdison (28), gliks (27), redanovitch (26), sprudhom (24), Apca (18), chache999 (16)


 


			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> mandrakedumac,
> bea,
> jpczaza,
> Pointe Noire,
> ...


 

Il ne manque personne ?    

Au fait, ce sont les années de naissance, _*entre parenthèses*_ ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Octobre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bon floodiversaire... :mouais:



A toi aussi


----------



## Stargazer (29 Octobre 2004)

Hey c'est l'anniv' de Dool aujourd'hui !!!
Aller avant de me coucher ...

bonne anniversaire dool !!!


----------



## poildep (29 Octobre 2004)

Bon anniversaire Lapin Bleu ! 

Tiens, je t'ai trouvé un gogo rien que pour toi :love:


----------



## poildep (29 Octobre 2004)

elle est quand même sexy la Dool :love:


----------



## sylko (29 Octobre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire!


----------



## piro (29 Octobre 2004)

bon anniv dool


----------



## WebOliver (29 Octobre 2004)

* Joyeux anniversaire Dool! *





​


----------



## poildep (29 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je ferai bien un commentaire sur les avantages et inconvénients _des oreilles et de la queue_, mais je crois que *non*, finalement.
> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


Miracle ! Roberto nous dispense d'un commentaire !


----------



## poildep (29 Octobre 2004)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## duracel (29 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire!



Oh des copines.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

*:love:  :love:  :love: bon anniversaire DOOL  :love:  :love:  :love:​*


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

:love: :love: :love: Happy Year very pretty rabbit Dool !:love: :love: :love:​


----------



## Grug (29 Octobre 2004)

happy birthday baby dool


----------



## dool (29 Octobre 2004)

MERCIIIIIIIIIIII :rose: :love: :love: :love:
J'en suis toute m..... ... émue !
Je ne pensais pas être une matelote et ça fais super plaisir...surtout quand je rentre de vacances juste pour aller a un RDV professionnel AUJOURD'HUI
 :mouais:






Moult becots a vous et merci merci merci merci => le gogo je l'adore ! 
Il manque plus que le gateau au carotte autour ! 

Et je vois que certains ce sont amusé a taper <<lapin bleu>> et m'ont ainsi découverte de tout mon poil :rose: :love:...c'etait un casting pour faire le lapin super connu là...voyez...hum oui c'est ça le truc de c......


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

bon bon petite Dool

juste parce que c'est toi je suis allée voir tes amis qui m'ont aidé a apporter cela a mon patissier 




















et voila le travail fini.....on remercira mon patissier 







bonne fete !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macmarco (29 Octobre 2004)

*Happy Dool Birthday !!!*    :love:​


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Octobre 2004)

Pareil


----------



## dool (29 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pareil



On sens le felin sauvage en toi là  

RE-merci


----------



## poildep (29 Octobre 2004)

et pour ton anniversaire tu as droit à un message spécial de sonnyboy !!!!


----------



## dool (29 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et pour ton anniversaire tu as droit à un message spécial de sonnyboy !!!!



 une anthologie...jamais il me parlera comme ça


----------



## Bassman (29 Octobre 2004)

Gros becots filleule :love:   :rose:


----------



## Amok (29 Octobre 2004)

J'ignore totalement qui est Dool, mais j'avoue assez aimer sa profession... Sauf si elle est canadienne.


----------



## WebOliver (29 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ignore totalement qui est Dool, mais j'avoue assez aimer sa profession... Sauf si elle est canadienne.



Qui sait... peut-être fait-elle subir à merveille le supplice de l'iPod...


----------



## Grug (29 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Qui sait... peut-être fait-elle subir à merveille le supplice de l'iPod...


 ça t'obsède un peu ce truc non ? :hein:


----------



## rezba (29 Octobre 2004)

Mes respects, miss Dool.


----------



## WebOliver (29 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça t'obsède un peu ce truc non ? :hein:



Bah, pas qu'un peu...  On voit que tu sais pas encore ce que c'est...  Tu vas voir à Liège...


----------



## macmarco (1 Novembre 2004)

*Janvier*
    Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
    Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
    Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
    Macelene, le 12 février
    Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
    Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
    Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
    Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
    Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
    Macthieu 23 mars 1980
    Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
    Kisco, 1er avril 1982
    nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
    Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
    Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
    guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
    Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai * 
    iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
    Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
    MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
    Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
    bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
    Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
    pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
    Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
    GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
    Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
    Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
    Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
    karl40, le 5 août 1969
    bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
    prerima, le 9 août 1982.
    Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
    PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
    Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! 
    Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
    Philito, le 30 août 1979.
    Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
    krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
    Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
    lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
    macmarco : 01/10/1968
    macinside :04/10/1981
    anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
    benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
    maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
    Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
    oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
    gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
    supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972
    dool, le 29 octobre 1981 sa photo 

*Novembre* 
    tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
    deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
    ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
    jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
    Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
    WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
    Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
    Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
    Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
    bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
    Pixelemon, le 30 à 4h00, en 1974.

*Décembre*
    Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
    Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
    barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
    aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
   Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
   kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
    Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
    DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
    Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
    Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## Grug (1 Novembre 2004)

*Janvier*
    Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
    Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
    Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
    Macelene, le 12 février
    Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
    Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
    Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
    Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
    Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
    Macthieu 23 mars 1980
    Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
    Kisco, 1er avril 1982
    nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
    Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
    Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
    Grug, le 19 avril 1971
    guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
    Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai * 
    iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
    Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
    MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
    Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
    bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
    Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
    pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
    Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
    GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
    Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
    Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
    Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
    karl40, le 5 août 1969
    bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
    prerima, le 9 août 1982.
    Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
    PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
    Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! 
    Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
    Philito, le 30 août 1979.
    Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
    krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
    Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
    lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
    macmarco : 01/10/1968
    macinside :04/10/1981
    anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
    benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
    maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
    Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
    oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
    gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
    supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972
    dool, le 29 octobre 1981 sa photo 

*Novembre* 
    tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
    deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
    ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
    jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
    Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
    WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
    Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
    Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
    Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
    bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
    Pixelemon, le 30 à 4h00, en 1974.

*Décembre*
    Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
    Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
    barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
    aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937   
   Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
   kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
    Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
    DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
    Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
    Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

encore du beau monde en novembre.


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Dis-moi Grug ! Comme tout bon poisson rouge t'aurais pas pu naitre un 1er Avril ???  

C'est limite une faute goût là


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février
Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Macthieu 23 mars 1980
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
Tigrou, le 10 avril 1977
Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Grug, le 19 avril 1971
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai *
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! 
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.
Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972
dool, le 29 octobre 1981 sa photo 

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
Pixelemon, le 30 à 4h00, en 1974.

*Décembre*
Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937 
Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

bon anni figatello


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Dis-moi Grug ! Comme tout bon poisson rouge t'aurais pas pu naitre un 1er Avril ???
> 
> C'est limite une faute goût là


 m'en fiche, j'ai une casquette :rateau:


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon anni figatello


 idem camarade


----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire TomTom!     *





​


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2004)

_*Yes ! Joyeux AnniTomTomVersaire !!!*_    ​


----------



## poildep (5 Novembre 2004)

Joyeux annif tomtom !


----------



## anntraxh (5 Novembre 2004)

Très bon anniversaire, tomtom ! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

Bon Anniversaire Tomtom


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

*Joyeux annif tomtom !*    :love:  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Novembre 2004)

Bon anniv... Tom Tam


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2004)

Bon anniv Tomtom (on le voit plus bcp d'ailleurs  )


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

bon anniv tomtom(façon golf )






- qui c'est ce tomtom ?
- c'est le type du logo
- ah ? il floode ?​


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2004)

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février
Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Macthieu 23 mars 1980
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Grug, le 19 avril 1971
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai *
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Bassman 18 Juillet 1980
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! 
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.
Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972
dool, le 29 octobre 1981 sa photo 

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
Pixelemon, le 30 à 4h00, en 1974.

*Décembre*
Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937 
Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963


----------



## maousse (5 Novembre 2004)

bon anniversaire tomtom !


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Novembre 2004)

Happy happy birthday to you TomTom  best wishes  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

heureux anniversaire TomTom !!!  :love:


----------



## bebert (5 Novembre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> heureux anniversaire TomTom !!!  :love:



Pas mieux !  :love:


----------



## macelene (5 Novembre 2004)

*Féliz compléaños TOmtOm *











:love:​


----------



## tomtom (5 Novembre 2004)

*Merci!!!*

zatoute et zatousse

:rose:

:love: :love:​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Un très heureux anniversaire Stéphane !


----------



## Foguenne (5 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Un très heureux anniversaire Stéphane !



Pas mieux.      :love:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Novembre 2004)

* Happy Birthday Simon *​
Salutations à la Puce (elle vient plus sur Macg?  )...  Ah, que de souvenirs... la maison de Simon... :love:


----------



## Alex666 (6 Novembre 2004)

TOMTOM <<< bon anniversaires >>> DEEP, GINETTE107 ouooouuuuuuufff


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

moi je souhaite un bon anni a ginette107 

:love::love::love:
:love:
:love::love::love:  



ah huh


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

bon annif  ginette107         :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

bon annif simon


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

bon annif deep


----------



## macelene (6 Novembre 2004)

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
* deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981. * 
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
Pixelemon, le 30 à 4h00, en 1974.

Je pense que certains sont en avance


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Fabien !* 
    :style:​


----------



## macelene (7 Novembre 2004)

Bon anniversair Ginette et Fabien :love: mille choses douces ​


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2004)

*Happy Disco Birthday Ginette !!!*
   :style: :love:







​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux anniversaire Fabien !*
> :style:​




merci marco  :love:  
merci helene    
merci robertav  
merci alex 666    


pour mon anniversaire nous étions 12 et il y avait 14 litres d'alcool   
nous avons tout fini  :rateau: 
sur ce bonne nuit


----------



## ginette107 (7 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Happy Disco Birthday Ginette !!!*
> :style: :love:
> 
> 
> ...




merci  tous:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> merci  tous:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire Ginette !!! 

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:​


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2004)

*JoYeUx AnNiVeRsAiReS GiNeTtE et FaBiEn!*


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

Ginette, Deep : Bonne anniversaire    :love:


----------



## macmarco (8 Novembre 2004)

*Janvier*
 Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
 Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
 Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
 Macelene, le 12 février
 Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
 Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
 Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
 Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
 Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
 Macthieu 23 mars 1980
 Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
 Kisco, 1er avril 1982
 nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
 Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
 Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  )
 Grug, le 19 avril 1971
 guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
 Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai *
 iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
 Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
 MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
 Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
 bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
 Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
 pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
 Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
 GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
 Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
 Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
 Bassman 18 Juillet 1980
 Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
 karl40, le 5 août 1969
 bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
 prerima, le 9 août 1982.
 Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
 PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
 Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! 
 Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
 Philito, le 30 août 1979.
 Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
 krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
 Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
 lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
 macmarco : 01/10/1968
 macinside :04/10/1981
 anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
 benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
 maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
 Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
 oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
 gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
 supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972
 dool, le 29 octobre 1981 sa photo 

*Novembre* 
 tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
 deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
 ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
 jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
 Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
 WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
 Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
 Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
 Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
 bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
 Pixelemon, le 30 à 4h00, en 1974.

*Décembre*
 Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
 Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
 barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
 aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937 
 Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
 kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
 Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
 DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
 Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
 Amok, le 31 décembre 1963


----------



## WebOliver (10 Novembre 2004)

*    Joyeux anniversaire JPmiss !     *​


----------



## rezba (10 Novembre 2004)

Oh oui !!!! Lust for life, mon iguane préféré








 :love:


----------



## macmarco (10 Novembre 2004)

*Yes !!! Happy Birthday jpmiss !*
  







​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire JpMiss 
 :love: :style: :love: 
​


----------



## macmarco (10 Novembre 2004)

Ben mince ! :hein:



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jpmiss.


----------



## sylko (10 Novembre 2004)

Noyeux janniversaire JPMiss


----------



## bebert (10 Novembre 2004)

:love:  :love:  :love: 
Bon anniversaire mon JP !!!
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## tomtom (10 Novembre 2004)

​


----------



## poildep (10 Novembre 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

>



*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU JP !!!!!!* :love:​


----------



## macelene (10 Novembre 2004)

Féliz compleaños Doctor JPMiss ​:love:​


----------



## jpmiss (10 Novembre 2004)

*SUPER MERCI A TOUS! :love::love::love::love:

*Allez hop! C'est ma tournée:






 Faites pas trop les fous


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: Bon Anniversaire JpMiss :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *








*Il faut s'efforcer d'être jeune comme un beaujolais 
et de vieillir comme un bourgogne. *     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (10 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *SUPER MERCI A TOUS! :love::love::love::love:*
> 
> Allez hop! C'est ma tournée:
> 
> ...


Ca se prend en suppo ???   

Bon anniv m'sieur  
Becots


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire JPMISS   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire le roi à la couronne de travers  

Je t'ai trouvé un boa mais il va falloir aller le chercher


----------



## jpmiss (10 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire le roi à la couronne de travers
> 
> Je t'ai trouvé un boa mais il va falloir aller le chercher


 *Wouaouhh!!! Yeeeepeeeee!!!





 :love: :love: :love:
*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Novembre 2004)

en faisant "jpmiss" sur Google, on tombe la dessus !!!     :mouais:     






BONANIVERSAIRE (quand même) jpmiss


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Novembre 2004)

Ponnannifersaaaaaaiiiiirrrreuh a tous


----------



## jpmiss (10 Novembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> en faisant "jpmiss" sur Google, on tombe la dessus !!!     :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Merci. Mais on tombe la dessus quoi? Je vois rien


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

Joyeux Anniversaire jpmiss !!!


----------



## jpmiss (10 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux Anniversaire jpmiss !!!


 Wouah bah j'suis gâté moi!!! :love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## macmarco (10 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Merci. Mais on tombe la dessus quoi? Je vois rien


 
 Sur ça :
http://charlesperera.150m.com/missfr/jpmiss2003.jpg

 Mais ça ne passe ni avec Safari, ni avec Firefox à moins de faire un copier/coller avec Firefox ou Camino....


----------



## jpmiss (10 Novembre 2004)

Obiwan Kenobi!!!


----------



## Grug (10 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Obiwan Kenobi!!!


 à tes souhaits aussi


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Sur ça :
> http://charlesperera.150m.com/missfr/jpmiss2003.jpg
> 
> Mais ça ne passe ni avec Safari, ni avec Firefox à moins de faire un copier/coller avec Firefox ou Camino....



argg je viens de comprendre cher jp... désolé  :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (10 Novembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> argg je viens de comprendre cher jp... désolé  :rose:


 hé hé


----------



## Pitchoune (10 Novembre 2004)

Joyeux n'anni jpmiss!


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2004)

Joyeux Anniversaireuh !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Novembre 2004)

Joyeux coud'boule JP :love:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Novembre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire...
Luc G *​


----------



## poildep (11 Novembre 2004)

Ben alors bon anniversaire Monsieur Luc G !


----------



## Luc G (11 Novembre 2004)

Merci les nuiteux

Et avec un poil(dep) de retard, bon anniversaire à jpmiss

et avec beaucoup de retard à tous les autres que je n'ai pas salué (ça fait une paye que je n'étais pas venu sur ce fil).

J'entre dans l'ère du pastis, ça vaut quand même pas le maury.


----------



## macelene (11 Novembre 2004)

* Pas de nuit, pas de Lune.  PAs de LucG, pas de Lune .* 




*  Bon anniv Monsieur Luc G*  :love:​


----------



## Luc G (11 Novembre 2004)

Merci Macelene. je m'en vais aller "dormir la lune dans un oeil et le soleil dans l'autre" comme disait un certain Paul (pas notre illustre Foguenne, inénarrable commentateur de soirées embrumées, d'ailleurs c'est quand la prochaine ? mais un autre poète).

Veillez en paix, moi je dors.


----------



## poildep (11 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * Pas de nuit, pas de Lune.  PAs de LucG, pas de Lune .*
> 
> 
> 
> *  Bon anniv Monsieur Luc G*  :love:​


 Gaffe à ton oeil Luc G ! V'là encore une fusée !


----------



## macmarco (11 Novembre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Monsieur Luc G !!!*
   :love:





​


----------



## rezba (11 Novembre 2004)

C'est quoi cet écho qui retentit du Canigou à l'Aigoual ?





Ah oui ! Bon Anniversaire, LucG !!​


----------



## anntraxh (11 Novembre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire, LucG !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2004)

:love:  :love:  :love: *bon anniversaire LUC G * :love:  :love:  :love: 










D'âge en âge on ne fait que changer de folie.


----------



## lumai (11 Novembre 2004)

_*Bon anniversaire LucG !!!*







__The man in the moon is smiling
  'cause he's in love with the girl in the world_


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2004)

bon anniv Luc G


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2004)

Heureux anniversaire Luc !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2004)

*Bon anniversaire LucG !!!*












​


----------



## bebert (11 Novembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire Luc, que la force soit avec toi !   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Novembre 2004)

n'annouf


----------



## bebert (11 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> n'annouf



à tes souhaits !


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Novembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire  

Et parce que je pense que ça ne t'irait pas si mal dans l'esprit du moins, voici une petit image...


----------



## Foguenne (11 Novembre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Luc.


----------



## Luc G (11 Novembre 2004)

Merci à tous. Et je précise que la photo postée par Bebert n'est en aucun cas la mienne


----------



## Luc G (11 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire
> 
> Et parce que je pense que ça ne t'irait pas si mal dans l'esprit du moins, voici une petit image...



ça non plus, c'est pas ma photo (j'ai plus de cheveux  ) mais ça me plaît bien.


----------



## Luc G (11 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *Bon anniversaire LucG !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lorna, descend de là tout de suite, tu vas encore casser quelque chose.


----------



## Luc G (11 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> D'âge en âge on ne fait que changer de folie.



Robertav, une vraie philosphe


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, descend de là tout de suite, tu vas encore casser quelque chose.



 :casse: Ftrop fard fé les fdents fqui ont enfore frit !!!  :casse:
Mais ferfi le casfque ! :casse:


----------



## monoeil (13 Novembre 2004)

Steinway








et WebOliver







bon anniversaire !


----------



## macmarco (13 Novembre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Olivier !*
  




​


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

à Saint Tropez.


----------



## macelene (13 Novembre 2004)

* Bon anniversaire Monsieur Oliver :love:*​


----------



## bebert (13 Novembre 2004)

Happy WebO-Day !!!

 :love:


----------



## ginette107 (13 Novembre 2004)

:love: Joyeux anniversaire Webo :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

* :love:  :love:  :love: BON ANNIF WeBo :love:  :love:  :love: *














*Le jour de son anniversaire,
On se sent toujours un peu exceptionnel.
Mais toi, tu es exceptionnel, tous les jours*


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Novembre 2004)

"gna gna gna" d'or !!!

Merveilleux !!

Superbe !!!


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *Le jour de son anniversaire,
> On se sent toujours un peu exceptionnel.
> Mais toi, tu es exceptionnel, tous les jours*



Bon, bah merci...  :rose:  :rose:   Et merci à tous pour vos messages.  Et aussi à SonnyBoy.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, bah merci...  :rose:  :rose:   Et merci à tous pour vos messages.  Et aussi à SonnyBoy.



Bon, maintenant tu fais le dessert...

Allez hop sous la table..


----------



## Pitchoune (13 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, bah merci...  :rose:  :rose:   Et merci à tous pour vos messages.  Et aussi à SonnyBoy.



Joyeux n'anni Têtê!  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

Heureux anniversaire Olivier !


----------



## supermoquette (13 Novembre 2004)

bon anni oli


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oups je me suis trompé :rose: 

Bon anniveraire


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

:love: Joyeux Anniversaire Olivier ! :love:​


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Novembre 2004)

Bon n'aniv  MR WebO


----------



## rezba (13 Novembre 2004)

Salut mon ami 

Je sais que tu aimes bien les journaux.  Pour ton anniv. de cette année, je t'ai trouvé un porte-revues design comme tu les aime...






et aussi une petite pendule, reglée en temps webO...









Tout ça sur le WebO Online Store, bien sûr!   :rateau: 

 :love:


----------



## iTof (13 Novembre 2004)

BONS ANNIVERSAIRES ET BONNES FIESTA A WebO et Steinway !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grug (13 Novembre 2004)

bon anniv' vébo


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Novembre 2004)

Bon aniiversaire  Et pour aller avec les lunettes


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

*:love::love: :love:bon anniversaire Steinway :love::love::love:*


----------



## FANREM (13 Novembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire a tous les deux  

On vous atend pour une petite fete


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Novembre 2004)

Tiens, (mieux vaut tard que jamais) c'est l'annif à WebO   

Bon annif


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

personne t'en veux... t'es si mignone va :love:


----------



## sylko (13 Novembre 2004)

Arfff! J'ai failli rater ton anniversaire.    


Bon anniversaire, Olivier


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2004)

*Merci à tous pour vos messages... * :rose:   

Joyeux anniversaires également à steinway et MadMax.


----------



## cecil (13 Novembre 2004)

Bonne année Webo, Joyeux noel, et quand tu retourneras a Rome avec tes copines.... 


... non je te dis ça au cas où l'on ne se parle plus un jour


----------



## golf (14 Novembre 2004)

Joyeux annouf à not'p'tit suisse 
T'as encore gagné en sagesse cette année 
+ qu'hier et - que demain


----------



## WebOliver (15 Novembre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire à Alex666... qu'on a oublié. :rose: 

*Novembre* 
 tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
 deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
 ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
 jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
 Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
 WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
 Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
 Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
 Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
 bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
 Pixelemon, le 30 à 4h00, en 1974.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Novembre 2004)

Avec un peu de retard, bon anniverssaire webo... (moins mal à la tête ce matin ??    )


----------



## WebOliver (15 Novembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Avec un peu de retard, bon anniverssaire webo... (moins mal à la tête ce matin ??    )



Bah pourquoi tu dis ça?   Merci. 

Bon, prochain sur la liste officielle, le grand, le beau, le capillo-coloré, le magnifique, j'ai nommé TheBig... :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Novembre 2004)

zut, j'ai oublié LucG aussi...

Bon anniv donc LucG...


----------



## LeSqual (19 Novembre 2004)

Joyeux non-anniversaire à toutes & tous!!! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Novembre 2004)

Boulez Ed_The_Head c'est son anniversaire! 

Joyeux anniveraire!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

*:love:  :love:   :love:  :love: Joyeux anniveraire! Ed_The_Head  :love:  :love: :love: :love:*






​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Novembre 2004)

Bonani Ed


----------



## LeSqual (20 Novembre 2004)

Joyeux N'anni Edy


----------



## macmarco (20 Novembre 2004)

*Joyeux anniv'Edsaire !
* 






​


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Novembre 2004)

bon anouf


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (20 Novembre 2004)

Yeah ! Happy Birthday  Ed !!! 

Je profite de ton birthday pour faire une petite update !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

Bon anniv' ED : je crois qu'il est à Barcelone, non ?


----------



## macelene (22 Novembre 2004)

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.  
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
*Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
Pixelemon, le 30 à 4h00, en 1974.*

faut pas louper   à vos plumes


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

y a du lourd en fin de mois


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> y a du lourd en fin de mois


 c'est pas sympa ça, moi je les trouve pas si lourds que ça.


----------



## monoeil (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas sympa ça, moi je les trouve pas si lourds que ça.


Cesse de me faire marrer, on est lundi quand même.


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Cesse de me faire marrer, on est lundi quand même.


 T'as qu'à cesser de me lire !  Allez, au boulot, feignasse !


----------



## bebert (22 Novembre 2004)




----------



## poildep (24 Novembre 2004)

*bon anniversaire thebig !!!*




:love:


----------



## mado (24 Novembre 2004)

En souvenir d'un beau texte qui parlait de quelques grammes de savon..
 :love: 







Bon anniversaire, thebig​​


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2004)

* :love: Joyeux anniversaire mon TheBig... :love: 





*​

PS: les bières sont à volonté, mais bon tu les connais... :love:


----------



## poildep (24 Novembre 2004)

waow, webO, ce jeu de couleurs... :sick:


----------



## macmarco (24 Novembre 2004)

*JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE THEBIG !!!!*
      :style: :love:





​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2004)

Arrrffffffffff !!!!! Merci à Toutes et Tous ... c'est sympa !!!!    
Ce matin, je me sentais un peu nase, alors je me suis dit : "Allez, prend un bon élan et va bosser !!!!!!"
Mais en définitive, je me suis dit qu'en prenant ma RAV4 ça irait plus vite !!!!!!! :rateau:     
Biz à tout le monde et ... merci à Flat pour cette mémorable nuit de débauche de laquelle il est sorti tout-à-fait à plat !!!   :rateau: 
 :love:  :love:  :love: 

55 ans !!!    ... un pied dans la merde et l'autre dans la tombe ...(je plaisante !!!) but ultime de la journée : éviter à tout prix le grand écart !!!!


----------



## anntraxh (24 Novembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire à toi, thebig !  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2004)

K&P ont tout essayé pour avoir un peu de fric pour m'offrir un cadeau ...   ... les pôvres !!!
Elles ont récolté 1,5 Euros sur leur site en 15 jours .......  






 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2004)

Même l'organisation d'un barbecue géant n'a pas eu le succès escompté !!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2004)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2004)

Restait plus qu'à faire la manche façon Yvette Horner !!!!!






 :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2004)

Panel a même tenté de se suicider devant autant d'adversité !!!!!


----------



## piro (24 Novembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire Thebig





je sais qu on est pas encore jeudi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2004)

Je l'ai même surpris à sniffer de dégoût !!!!!


----------



## bebert (24 Novembre 2004)

*Un big anniversaire !!!* 
:love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2004)

Elles ont tellement fait ch... tout le monde que même le Doc s'est énervé !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Elles ont tellement fait ch... tout le monde que même le Doc s'est énervé !!!!!!



C'est un réécriture de l'Histoire dont tu devrais avoir honte !  
Mais comment pourrais-je t'en vouloir ? :love: 
Je te souhaite un très heureux anniversaire Jean-Luc !


----------



## xanadu (24 Novembre 2004)

Une très agréable journée


----------



## Oizo (24 Novembre 2004)

:love:  :love:  :love: 
Joyeux Anniversaire Thebig !
 :love:  :love:  :love: ​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Novembre 2004)

Quand j'en aurai aussi 55......


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Novembre 2004)

Ah... Quand j'en aurai 55...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Novembre 2004)

Ah... Quand j'en aurai 55...


----------



## dude (24 Novembre 2004)

*Bonne Aniversaire TheBig!!!!  :love:*


----------



## mac-aïoli (24 Novembre 2004)

Bon annivertsaire


----------



## iTof (24 Novembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire TheBig !

au bout de la 55ème fois, tu dois avoir l'habitude maintenant    

P.S.: finalement, je ne me suis pas rasé ce matin !     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

bonn annif the big :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Novembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire Thebig


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Novembre 2004)

Een gelukkig verjaardag TheBig :love: :love: :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2004)

Arffffff !!!!! Bande de nases !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 
...vous êtes trop bons !!!!! :rateau:    
Merci de tout coeur !!!! :rose:  :rose:  :love:


----------



## iTof (24 Novembre 2004)

et c'est aussi l'anniversaire de Derrick


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE ZEBIG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeSqual (24 Novembre 2004)

JOYEUX BIG N'ANNI THE!​
   :love:   ​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

humhum ... j'ai un peu le trac ...  :rose: il faut vraiment que j'enlève mon casfque ? 
Bon d'accord, d'accord ...

Heu les gars dites, le micro il est trop haut là ! :mouais:

Shlooooonk Aîe ... ouille :casse: ouais ça va mieux là ! merfi 

Essai micro : 1 ..; 2..; 1...2 (waouuuh hey le retour il est trop fort là !)

1... 2... 1    2 (ah là ça va ... heu Roger, tu peux juste augmenter là ...voilaaa super)

Et un et deux, un, deux trois quatre

 Happy birthday to youuuuuuuu .... happy birthday to youuuuu mister thebig .... happpy birthday to youuuuuuuuu Happy birthday to youuuu !


PS :  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Novembre 2004)

yo (main gauche)

man (main droite)

anni da big 

yo


----------



## Bassman (24 Novembre 2004)

Joyeux et très bon anniversaire notre maitre a tous : Zebig 

Plein de gros becots :love:


----------



## macelene (24 Novembre 2004)

c'est vrai,  passer après toute cette foule *d'Admirarices et Admirateurs* de tout poils , comme dit Lorna !!! :rose: 


Bon Anniversaire Mon The Big... :love: Longue Vie à TOi :style: ​


----------



## sylko (24 Novembre 2004)

*Bon anniversaire The Big!*


Un fond d'écran pour toi.   

Vive les sagittaires.


----------



## golf (24 Novembre 2004)

"L'homme arrive novice à chaque âge de la vie."

"Chaque âge a ses plaisirs, son esprit et ses moeurs."

"D'âge en âge on ne fait que changer de folie."​
Bon annouf Notre TheBigounnet


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

:love:  
*Joyeux anniversaire  à toen theBig !!!* 
:love:    :love:​


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Novembre 2004)

.....Pourquoi tout ce monde ici, today ?  

Qu'est-ce qu'il se passe donc t-il ?  

J'vois pas.

Bon allez, j'ferme la porte et j'éteinds, hein ?


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2004)

happy annif, The Big !

   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (24 Novembre 2004)

oh ub zebigversaire :love:

Bon zanniv' thebig


----------



## rezba (24 Novembre 2004)

:love::love::love::love::love:
Touch your balls, 
 and have a Happy Birthday, Dude !

​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2004)

Arrrghhh ! Que répondre à tout ça ???? si c'e n'est :  "merci du fond du coeur" !!! :love:  :love:  :love: 
Gardez-en quand même pour les 30 ou 40 prochaines années ... il paraît que les nases vivent vieux !  :rateau: 
Et après ... ben après, j'essaierai de faire rire les nases ticots (c'est pour toi, mon bebert !!!!) Arffff !!!!    
Je vous embrasse !!!! :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> il faut vraiment que j'enlève mon casfque ?


Euh !  :rose:  :rose:  et rien que le cafsque ?????? ... :rose:  :rose:


----------



## macmarco (24 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh !  :rose:  :rose:  et rien que le cafsque ?????? ... :rose:  :rose:


 
















  ​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh !  :rose:  :rose:  et rien que le cafsque ?????? ... :rose:  :rose:





et bien voila , 
l'homme a son etat primitif :

on donne le casque ,il demande toute l'armure


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on donne le casque ,il demande toute l'armure


...il faut toujours demander beaucoup pour espérer recevoir un peu !!!!!
 :rateau:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

>


Arrrghhhh !!!!!  :love:  :love:


----------



## macmarco (24 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...il faut toujours demander beaucoup pour espérer recevoir un peu !!!!!
> :rateau:  :love:  :love:  :love:


  ... ou beaucoup... de coups de trident !    




			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrghhhh !!!! :love: :love:


 Bah voilà ! 
 Qu'est-ce que je disais !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...il faut toujours demander beaucoup pour espérer recevoir un peu !!!!!
> :rateau:  :love:  :love:  :love:





on croirait entendre mon avocate


----------



## squarepusher (24 Novembre 2004)

joyeux annversaire mister Thebig


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2004)

En cadeau pour TheBig, c'est du réchauffé, mais bon... :love: L'intégrale de Flat...  

:love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En cadeau pour TheBig, c'est du réchauffé, mais bon... :love: L'intégrale de Flat...
> :love:


Arrrffffffffffffffffff !!!!!! Trop bon Webo !!!! Merci !!!! :love:  :love:   
...et hop ! dans les favoris de mon navigateur (perso, je préfère la barbe, mais chacun fait ce qu'il veut ... m'étonne pas qu'il soit solitaire celui-là !!!!!)     
ps : ouais, c'est lourd ! je sais !!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrffffffffffffffffff !!!!!! Trop bon Webo !!!! Merci !!!! :love:  :love:
> ...et hop ! dans les favoris de mon navigateur (perso, je préfère la barbe, mais chacun fait ce qu'il veut ... m'étonne pas qu'il soit solitaire celui-là !!!!!)
> ps : ouais, c'est lourd ! je sais !!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



Flat vient de me dire qu'il va te laisser pour aller rejoindre la copine à Squarepusher...


----------



## tomtom (24 Novembre 2004)

:love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Flat vient de me dire qu'il va te laisser pour aller rejoindre la copine à Squarepusher...


Tidju ... le pôvre ! il va être encore plus "flat" que "flat" si elle lui tombe dessus !!!!!


----------



## lumai (24 Novembre 2004)

_Arfff !_

Nasanniversaire à toi, TheBig !!!


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tidju ... le pôvre ! il va être encore plus "flat" que "flat" si elle lui tombe dessus !!!!!



Y a une idée à creuser...


----------



## Dedalus (24 Novembre 2004)

On ne s'est pas souvent croisé entre ces pages, mais on m'a demandé de transmettre ce message.
Bon anniversaire au passage !


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (24 Novembre 2004)

Hellooooo !!!! Happy Birthday To You Jean-Luc ! 
  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Y a une idée à creuser...


A l'hopital !
Bonjour madame l'infirmière ! la chambre de Monsieur Flat siouplait ????
Euh ! chambres 12,13,14,15 et 16 monsieur !
Merci madame l'infirmière !
Mais je vous en prie !!!

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## squarepusher (24 Novembre 2004)

>


 édite ton message svp un machin mort pendu par la queue c'est vraiment affreux


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Novembre 2004)

C'est un jour pas comme les autres...

Excellent anniversaire Zebig    :king:  

Bon, on se retrouve tous ici





et on fait la fête jusqu'au petit matin...
    :rateau:


----------



## squarepusher (24 Novembre 2004)

vzuillez excuser mon humour douteux de tout à l'heure:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh !  :rose:  :rose:  et rien que le cafsque ?????? ... :rose:  :rose:



Ah j'avais pas vu ça   

je crois que Macmarco a bien répondu !   




psssiiiiit c'est pas parce que c'est ton annif' qu'il faut que t'en profite ... non mais ... :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## sylko (24 Novembre 2004)

Arghhhhh!  


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à thebiglebowsky.

Vous avez inclus trop d'images dans votre signature ou dans votre précédent message. Veuillez revenir en arrière et corriger le problème.

Je ne vais pas me laisser faire par ce forum à la ...  








N
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




O
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







M
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




S
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Cillian (24 Novembre 2004)

*Fallait bien que je commence un jour
  

 BONZANIV'

 ZEBIG *​


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Clampin.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

*JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE CLAMPIN !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Novembre 2004)

Happy birthday too Clampin


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

*JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE CLAMPIN !!!!* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sylko (25 Novembre 2004)

*Bon anniversaire Clampin.*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2004)

*Arf !!!!!! Bon anniversaire mon belge ami .......*


----------



## macelene (25 Novembre 2004)

*JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE CLAMPIN !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## macmarco (25 Novembre 2004)

*Joyeux Clampinversaire !!!!*
   ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> vzuillez excuser mon humour douteux de tout à l'heure:rose:


----------



## Cillian (25 Novembre 2004)

*Joyeux Anniversaire Clampin*

  ​


----------



## Grug (25 Novembre 2004)

bon anniv' à tous les clampins


----------



## golf (26 Novembre 2004)

Heu...
Un Joyeux Clampin à tous les Anniversaires


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire, Camisol


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Novembre 2004)

Bon anouf Camisol


----------



## macmarco (27 Novembre 2004)

*Bon adieuversaire camisol !* 
​


----------



## mado (27 Novembre 2004)

Tu le sais, Monsieur l'Archiviste, j'aime plus trop les anniversaires.

   Celui là est un peu spécial, mais je vais pas en faire des tonnes non plus.



   :love:


----------



## Grug (27 Novembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire napoleon !  



ah ? c'est camisol


----------



## WebOliver (27 Novembre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire à la vache qui fait meuhhh... j'ai nommé Sylko. Tu sais ce que je t'offre à boire... Pas besoin de préciser...  

Et joyeux anniversaire aussi à Camisol.


----------



## poildep (27 Novembre 2004)

*Bon anniversaire Sylko !*


----------



## Luc G (27 Novembre 2004)

J'oublie trop souvent de venir traîner sur ce fil : je n'ai pas trop l'esprit commémoratif. Mais quand même pour une fois que j'y pense : je lève mon chapeau à Antonin Camisol   notre archiviste détrousseur de pensées, à Sylko, le conducteur le plus célèbre de ce côté-ci du pacifique   

Et, avec un peu de retard à Clampin et à celui que je n'aurai jamais du oublier quand même, vu qu'on est collègue de tranche. D'ailleurs, ZeBig   , si Lemmy a balayé les users cette nuit, je note que c'est à ton tour de passer le balai dans le placard à balais (c'est vrai, ça on balaye toujours partout sauf là, c'est pourtant pas compliqué !). Enfin bon anniversaire quand même, ça vient du fond du coeur


----------



## macelene (27 Novembre 2004)

Que dire après cette superbe image de Poilep 
Bon anniversaire  Sylko....  :love:​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

*Sylko* ​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

*bonn annif sylko  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *








*Il faut s'efforcer d'être jeune comme un beaujolais et de vieillir comme un bourgogne.*


----------



## Pitchoune (27 Novembre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Sylko!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Novembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire Sylko


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

*bon anniversaire Camisol  :love:  :love:  :love: *








Tout âge porte ses fruits, il faut savoir les cueillir


----------



## golf (27 Novembre 2004)

Noyeux Nanouf
SYLKO


​


----------



## golf (27 Novembre 2004)

Ah, la Camisol

​


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2004)

:love: camisol et sylko


----------



## LeSqual (27 Novembre 2004)

La vache!​
Encore une année de plus!!!   ​
Happi N'Anny SYLKO​



C'est l'emblème de notre section quand j'était à l'armée à Colombier!!!  (on a eut pas mal de difficultés à avoir l'autorisation des supérieurs....  :rose: )


----------



## macmarco (27 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> ...(on a eut pas mal de difficultés à avoir l'autorisation des supérieurs....  :rose: )


  Parce que vous l'avez eue ??!! :affraid: :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (27 Novembre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Sylko !*
  




​


----------



## LeSqual (27 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Parce que vous l'avez eue ??!! :affraid: :rateau:



Ben si je le dis....    

C pas mal hein.....   :mouais:    :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (27 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Ben si je le dis....
> 
> C pas mal hein.....   :mouais:    :hein:  :rateau:


 Oui, pas mal !


----------



## Cillian (27 Novembre 2004)

​


----------



## sylko (27 Novembre 2004)

Waouuuuu! 

Merci à toutes et à tous, pour tous les messages, ici et dans ma boîte. Je ne me savais pas si populaire.  :rose: 

Ca fait sincérement chaud au coeur.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

Un très heureux anniversaire Sylko !


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Novembre 2004)

C'est ça ouais...


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

j'ai pas eu le violette


----------



## macmarco (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas eu le violette


 T'as pas Photoshop ?


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas Photoshop ?



de la main gauche au trackpad ?  :mouais: (j'ai une kriek dans la main droite  )


----------



## macmarco (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> de la main gauche au trackpad ?  :mouais: (j'ai une kriek dans la main droite  )


 Même... :rateau:
 Baguette magique..... 
 Mais bon, je vais pas te faire un cours, c'est pas les forums techniques !


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> les forums techniques !




fait gaffe, tout le monde te regarde  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire  Franswa


----------



## Franswa (28 Novembre 2004)

*janvier* 

*février* 

*mars* 
Foguenne, 9 mars 1974.

*avril* 
Vieux Raleur: 11 avril 1946

*mai * 
iMax 23/05/1986

*juin* 
Dark Templar 01/06/1987 
bonpat 02/06/1964

*juillet * 
GlobalCut 04/07/1972 

*août* 
Legritch 11/08/1968
PetIrix 15/08/1973
Philito 30/08/1979
prerima 09/08/1982

*septembre* 
krystof : 14/09/1970

*octobre* 
anntraxh 07/10/1958
oupsy 21 - 10- 1966  

*novembre* 
tomtom 05/11/73
ginette107 07/11/1981
jpmiss 10/11/1966
Luc G, 11 novembre 1953
WebOliver,13 novembre 1975
Thebig, 24 novembre 1949
Franswa 28 Novembre 1985
bebert 29/11/1967


*décembre* 
barbarella : 5 décembre 1967
kasparov, 24 decembre 1985


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

*Janvier*
 Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
 Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
 Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
 Macelene, le 12 février
 Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
 Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
 Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
 Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
 Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
 Macthieu 23 mars 1980
 Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
 Kisco, 1er avril 1982
 nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
 Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
 Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  )
 Grug, le 19 avril 1971
 guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
 Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai *
 iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
 Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
 MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
 Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
 bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
 Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
 pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
 Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
 GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
 Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
 Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
 Bassman 18 Juillet 1980
 Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
 karl40, le 5 août 1969
 bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
 prerima, le 9 août 1982.
 Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
 PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
 Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! 
 Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
 Philito, le 30 août 1979.
 Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
 krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
 Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
 lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
 macmarco : 01/10/1968
 macinside :04/10/1981
 anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
 benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
 maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
 Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
 oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
 gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
 supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972
 dool, le 29 octobre 1981 sa photo 

*Novembre* 
 tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
 deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
 ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
 jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
 Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
 WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
 Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
 Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
 Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
 Franswa 28 Novembre 1985
 bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
 Pixelemon, le 30 à 4h00, en 1974.

*Décembre*
 Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
 Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
 barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
 aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937 
 Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
 kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
 Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
 DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
 Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
 Amok, le 31 décembre 1963

_pour n'oublier personne_


----------



## golf (28 Novembre 2004)

*Janvier*
 Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
 Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
 Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
 Macelene, le 12 février
 Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
 Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
 Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
 Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
 Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
 Macthieu 23 mars 1980
 Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
 Kisco, 1er avril 1982
 nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
 Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
 Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  )
 Grug, le 19 avril 1971
 guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
 Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai *
 iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
 Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
 MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
 Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
 bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
 Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
 pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
 Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
 GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
 Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
 Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
 Bassman 18 Juillet 1980
 Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
 karl40, le 5 août 1969
 bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
 prerima, le 9 août 1982.
 Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
 PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
 Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! 
 Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
 Philito, le 30 août 1979.
 Golf, le 30 août 1954 Photo 

*Septembre*
 krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
 Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
 lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
 macmarco : 01/10/1968
 macinside :04/10/1981
 anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
 benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
 maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
 Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
 oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
 gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
 supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972
 dool, le 29 octobre 1981 sa photo 

*Novembre* 
 tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
 deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
 ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
 jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
 Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
 WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
 Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
 Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
 Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
 Franswa 28 Novembre 1985
 bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
 Pixelemon, le 30 à 4h00, en 1974.

*Décembre*
 Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
 Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
 barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
 aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937 
 Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
 kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
 Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
 DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
 Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
 Amok, le 31 décembre 1963


_pour n'oublier personne_ ​


----------



## bebert (28 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :love: camisol et sylko



Gros poutous à camisol, sylko et franswa ! :love: :rateau:


----------



## sylko (28 Novembre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Franswa.


----------



## sylko (28 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Gros poutous à camisol, sylko et franswa ! :love: :rateau:



Tu ne perds rien pour attendre.


----------



## bebert (28 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne perds rien pour attendre.



Je fête déjà ça avec beldoche ce midi alors n'en rajoute pas s'il te plais ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

*bon annif franswa :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## Franswa (28 Novembre 2004)

*Janvier*
 Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
 Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
 Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
 Macelene, le 12 février
 Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
 Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
 Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
 Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
 Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
 Macthieu 23 mars 1980
 Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
 Kisco, 1er avril 1982
 nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
 Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
 Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  )
 Grug, le 19 avril 1971
 guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
 Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai *
 iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
 Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
 MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
 Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
 bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
 Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
 pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
 Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
 GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
 Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
 Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
 Bassman 18 Juillet 1980
 Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
 karl40, le 5 août 1969
 bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
 prerima, le 9 août 1982.
 Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
 PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
 Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! 
 Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
 Philito, le 30 août 1979.
 Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
 krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
 Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
 lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
 macmarco : 01/10/1968
 macinside :04/10/1981
 anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
 benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
 maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
 Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
 oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
 gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
 supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972
 dool, le 29 octobre 1981 sa photo 

*Novembre* 
 tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
 deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
 ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
 jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
 Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
 WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
 Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
 Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
 Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
 Franswa, le 28 novembre 1985 à 3h00 (et oui, je faisais déjà c.... le monde )
 bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
 Pixelemon, le 30 à 4h00, en 1974.

*Décembre*
 Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
 Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
 barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
 aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937 
 Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
 kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
 Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
 DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
 Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
 Amok, le 31 décembre 1963


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Novembre 2004)

Joyeux z'anouf


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2004)

Joyeux anniverse Franceva.


----------



## Franswa (28 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Franswa (28 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bon annif franswa :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


 :love::love::love:


----------



## Dedalus (28 Novembre 2004)

*Bon anniversaire !*


----------



## macVamps (28 Novembre 2004)

> *Juillet*
> Gl...
> Ba...
> Lu...
> ...


- Dire qu'il faut qu'on attende juillet   

- Mais non, on arrivera bien à le b...., le croiser


----------



## squarepusher (28 Novembre 2004)

> macinside :04/10/1981


 avec macky on est jumeaux à un an prés  
 le 4 octobre c'est toujours une grande date dans l'année 
 premier homme dans l'espace -> un 4 octobre ça veut tout dire !!!


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> avec macky on est jumeaux à un an prés
> le 4 octobre c'est toujours une grande date dans l'année
> premier homme dans l'espace -> un 4 octobre ça veut tout dire !!!



Ça faut s'en référer à son père...


----------



## LeSqual (28 Novembre 2004)

Joyeux N'anni Le FrançWà!!!!   
(meme que tu m'as oublié dans la liste....    )


*Janvier*
 Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
 Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
 Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
 Macelene, le 12 février
 Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
 Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
 Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
 Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
 Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
 Macthieu 23 mars 1980
 Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
 Kisco, 1er avril 1982
 nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
 Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
 Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  )
 Grug, le 19 avril 1971
 guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
 Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai *
 iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
 Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
 MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
 Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
 bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
 Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
 pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
 Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
 GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
 Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
 LeSqual, le 10 juillet 1978
 Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
 Bassman 18 Juillet 1980
 Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
 karl40, le 5 août 1969
 bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
 prerima, le 9 août 1982.
 Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
 PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
 Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! 
 Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
 Philito, le 30 août 1979.
 Golf, le 30 août 1954...

*Septembre*
 krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
 Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
 lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
 macmarco : 01/10/1968
 macinside :04/10/1981
 anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
 benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
 maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
 Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
 oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
 gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
 supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972
 dool, le 29 octobre 1981 sa photo 

*Novembre* 
 tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
 deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
 ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
 jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
 Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
 WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
 Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
 Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
 Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
 Franswa, le 28 novembre 1985 à 3h00 (et oui, je faisais déjà c.... le monde )
 bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
 Pixelemon, le 30 à 4h00, en 1974.

*Décembre*
 Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
 Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
 barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
 aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937 
 Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
 kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
 Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
 DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
 Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
 Amok, le 31 décembre 1963


----------



## golf (28 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> (meme que tu m'as oublié dans la liste....    )


S'cuze le, il a pas saisi les subtilités du truc 

V'la la bonne liste, à toi de compléter 


*Janvier*
 Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
 Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
 Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
 Macelene, le 12 février
 Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
 Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
 Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
 Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
 Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
 Macthieu 23 mars 1980
 Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
 Kisco, 1er avril 1982
 nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
 Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
 Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  )
 Grug, le 19 avril 1971
 guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
 Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai *
 iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
 Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
 MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
 Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
 bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
 Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
 pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
 Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
 GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
 Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
 LeSqual, le 10 juillet 1978
 Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
 Bassman 18 Juillet 1980
 Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
 karl40, le 5 août 1969
 bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
 prerima, le 9 août 1982.
 Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
 PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
 Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! 
 Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
 Philito, le 30 août 1979.
 Golf, le 30 août 1954 Photo 

*Septembre*
 krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
 Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
 lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
 macmarco : 01/10/1968
 macinside :04/10/1981
 anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
 benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
 maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
 Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
 oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
 gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
 supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972
 dool, le 29 octobre 1981 sa photo 

*Novembre* 
 tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
 deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
 ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
 jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
 Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
 WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
 Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
 Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
 Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
 Franswa, le 28 novembre 1985 à 3h00 (et oui, je faisais déjà c.... le monde )
 bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
 Pixelemon, le 30 à 4h00, en 1974.

*Décembre*
 Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
 Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
 barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
 aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937 
 Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
 kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
 Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
 DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
 Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
 Amok, le 31 décembre 1963


----------



## Franswa (28 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> S'cuze le, il a pas saisi les subtilités du truc



héhéhé  En tout cas, merci à tout le monde


----------



## macmarco (28 Novembre 2004)

_*Joyeux anniversaire Franswa !*_
  





​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire, bebert


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

:love: Heureux Anniversaire Bébert !!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

De tout c½ur, je te souhaite un très heureux anniversaire Jean-Yves !


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

Féliz Anniversaire Bebert !!! :love:


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (29 Novembre 2004)

Happy Birthday Mr Bebert !


----------



## Franswa (29 Novembre 2004)

BON ANNIVERSAIRE Bebert


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2004)

*Joyeux Bebersaire !*
  





​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:bon anniversaire Bebert  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## bebert (29 Novembre 2004)

Un gros "gruik" baveux sur la bouche de la part du vieux sanglier.     :love:  :love:  :love: 
Merci à toutes et tous. Vos messages de sympathie me touchent.
Webo, merci pour la photo ! :rose:


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

bon anniv Bebert


----------



## monoeil (29 Novembre 2004)

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février
Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Macthieu 23 mars 1980
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  )
Grug, le 19 avril 1971
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai *
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
LeSqual, le 10 juillet 1978
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Bassman 18 Juillet 1980
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! 
Mon½il, le 17 août 1968 à 11h30 (j'avais déjà pas envie de me lever)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.
Golf, le 30 août 1954 Photo 

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972
dool, le 29 octobre 1981 sa photo 

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
Franswa, le 28 novembre 1985 à 3h00 (et oui, je faisais déjà c.... le monde )
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
Pixelemon, le 30 à 4h00, en 1974.

*Décembre*
Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937 
Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963


----------



## mac-aïoli (29 Novembre 2004)

Bon anniv bebert


----------



## monoeil (29 Novembre 2004)

Euh, je fais pas ça pour le "sgruik" monstrueux sur la bouche hein? 
Joyeux bon anniv Bébert, que je ne connais pas
Bonne âne nie verre sert François, que j'ai oublié
Et Big Joyeux pareil en retard à toi Thebig que je voulais mettre un truc marrant mais n'ai jamais trouvé


----------



## sylko (29 Novembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire Bebert


----------



## anntraxh (29 Novembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire, cher bebert !   :love:


----------



## Cillian (29 Novembre 2004)

​


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2004)

Ta pièce jointe ne s'affiche pas, Cillian ! 
 Ah ben si maintenant ! 
 Elle est peut-être un peu lourde !


----------



## semac (29 Novembre 2004)

Bébert


----------



## Luc G (29 Novembre 2004)

J'allais oublier bebert    

Bon anniversaire, bebert   
Bon, alors, elle est aménagée, cette cave ?


----------



## Cillian (29 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ta pièce jointe ne s'affiche pas, Cillian !
> Ah ben si maintenant !
> Elle est peut-être un peu lourde !


Oui elle l'était, je l'la réduite avant de la remettre.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
Macelene, le 12 février
Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Macthieu 23 mars 1980
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
Tigrou, le 10 avril 1977
Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  )
Grug, le 19 avril 1971
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai *
iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
LeSqual, le 10 juillet 1978
Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
Bassman 18 Juillet 1980
Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
karl40, le 5 août 1969
bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
prerima, le 9 août 1982.
Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! 
Mon½il, le 17 août 1968 à 11h30 (j'avais déjà pas envie de me lever)
Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
Philito, le 30 août 1979.
Golf, le 30 août 1954 Photo 

*Septembre*
krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
macmarco : 01/10/1968
macinside :04/10/1981
anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972
dool, le 29 octobre 1981 sa photo 

*Novembre* 
tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
Franswa, le 28 novembre 1985 à 3h00 (et oui, je faisais déjà c.... le monde )
bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
Pixelemon, le 30 à 4h00, en 1974.

*Décembre*
Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937 
Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
Jesus, le 25 décembre
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963


----------



## poildep (29 Novembre 2004)

*Joyeux Annibebert !*​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire bebert !!!

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:​


----------



## bebert (29 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux Annibebert !*​



J'adore ! :love:
Encore merci à vous !


----------



## jpmiss (29 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ! :love:
> Encore merci à vous !


 Oh putain j'ai eu chaud! Pour un peu je ratais l'anniv' a bebert! :rose: Heuresement que l'aéroport de PAP ne s'est pas écroulé apres le tremblement de terre


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2004)

una picola biretta per micheline    oups bébert


----------



## bebert (29 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oh putain j'ai eu chaud! Pour un peu je ratais l'anniv' a bebert! :rose: Heuresement que l'aéroport de PAP ne s'est pas écroulé apres le tremblement de terre



Merci mon JP !  :love:


----------



## Grug (29 Novembre 2004)

pff, dernieres minutes pour l'anniv' à Bebert.
Bon anniv' Bebert


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Bebert


Joyeux diabète Bebert


----------



## bebert (30 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux diabète Bebert


Trop tard !   :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

*Joyeux Anniversaire Pixelemon  *


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

*Joyeux Annifffff Pixelemon :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## mac-aïoli (30 Novembre 2004)

Bon anniv' Pixelemon


----------



## macmarco (2 Décembre 2004)

*Janvier*
 Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
 Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
 Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
 Macelene, le 12 février
 Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
 Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
 Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
 Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
 Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
 Macthieu 23 mars 1980
 Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
 Kisco, 1er avril 1982
 nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
 Tigrou, le 10 avril 1977
 Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
 Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  )
 Grug, le 19 avril 1971
 guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
 Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai *
 iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
 Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
 MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
 Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
 bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
 Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
 pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
 Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
 GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
 Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
 LeSqual, le 10 juillet 1978
 Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
 Bassman 18 Juillet 1980
 Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
 karl40, le 5 août 1969
 bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
 prerima, le 9 août 1982.
 Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
 PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
 Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! 
 Mon½il, le 17 août 1968 à 11h30 (j'avais déjà pas envie de me lever)
 Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
 Philito, le 30 août 1979.
 Golf, le 30 août 1954 Photo 

*Septembre*
 krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
 Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
 lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
 macmarco : 01/10/1968
 macinside :04/10/1981
 anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
 benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
 maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
 Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
 oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
 gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
 supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972
 dool, le 29 octobre 1981 sa photo 

*Novembre* 
 tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
 deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
 ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
 jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
 Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
 WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
 Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
 Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
 Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
 Franswa, le 28 novembre 1985 à 3h00 (et oui, je faisais déjà c.... le monde )
 bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
 Pixelemon, le 30 à 4h00, en 1974.

*Décembre*
 Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
 Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
 barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
 aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937 
 Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
 kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
 Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
 Jesus, le 25 décembre
 DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
 Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
 Amok, le 31 décembre 1963


----------



## WebOliver (2 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Mitch.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire Mitch.









ben, t'avais oublié un détail, WebO


----------



## sylko (2 Décembre 2004)

*Bon anniversaire Mitch*


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

*bon annif mitch  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2004)

Du monde aujourd'hui.  Joyeux anniversaire r e m y, Onra et _gromit_. 












 :love:


----------



## macmarco (3 Décembre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Goulven !*
 





​


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2004)

:rose: Ooops j'ai oublié Goulven...  :rose: Joyeux anniversaire!


----------



## macmarco (3 Décembre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire  r e m y  !*
 






​


----------



## macmarco (3 Décembre 2004)

*Joyeux annouf' Onra et  Gromit !*


----------



## bebert (3 Décembre 2004)

*Bon Remiversaire !*


----------



## Goulven (3 Décembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux anniversaire Goulven !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci les amis! :rose: Ouaip! 32 ans aujourd'hui... enfin ce soir à 23h20... Ca fait toujours plaisir quand on pense à vous un jour comme aujourd'hui!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Goulven, Remy, Groomit  *


----------



## Goulven (3 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux anniversaire Goulven, Remy, Groomit  *



Merci Tigrou! Allez paf un coup de boule! :casse:


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *Bon Remiversaire !*


 Oui Bon annif remy 
 PS: pense a pencher un peu ta courone sur le côté ca fait moins guindé   

 Bon annif aussi a Onra, Goulven et  _gromit_


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

*Joyeux annouf' Onra*:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Goulven :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

*Bon annif remy :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Groomit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## Goulven (3 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux anniversaire Goulven :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *



:rose: avec un coup de boule en plus! Merci!


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Décembre 2004)

Happy biffday to you :love:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Décembre 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> :rose: avec un coup de boule en plus! Merci!


n'annif raclure


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Décembre 2004)

bon anniversaire


----------



## macmarco (4 Décembre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire piro !*
 






​


----------



## WebOliver (4 Décembre 2004)

Happy anniv Piro. :love:


----------



## bebert (4 Décembre 2004)

*Bon anniversaire !!!
C'est l'heure de l'apiro ?*
  :love:  ​


----------



## iTof (4 Décembre 2004)

*Bon anniversaire*





et bonne bamboula ce soir  
 :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Décembre 2004)

Un joyeux joyeux annif


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Décembre 2004)

bon anniv piro


----------



## piro (4 Décembre 2004)

merci merci encore
je me fait de plus en plus vieux (23 ans)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2004)

* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: bon annif PIRO  !!!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *









*D'âge en âge on ne fait que changer de folie.*​


----------



## lumai (4 Décembre 2004)

_*Joyeux anniversaire Piro !!!*_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire PIRO* (et hop un coupdeboule)


----------



## r e m y (6 Décembre 2004)

Sur suggestion de Robertav je suis venu faire un tour sur ce fil pour découvrir tous ces gâteaux à mon intention...

Alors 43 grands merci à tous! 

(Et oui... 43! ça peut paraître beaucoup, mais c'est un âge qui m'a permis de connaître les débuts de 2 Steve et de leur Apple II)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

bon anniversaire, *Kak*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

*bon annif KAK        :love: *


----------



## macmarco (8 Décembre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Kak !*
   :love:​


----------



## sylko (13 Décembre 2004)

*Bon anniversaire Riggs* (mini-Golf)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire à toutes celles et ceux qui ont leur anniversaire aujourd'hui !!!!!!!    
ps : je sais, mais j'ai la flemme ce matin !!!!!!    :love:


----------



## macelene (13 Décembre 2004)

*Décembre*
 Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
 Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
 barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
 aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937 
 Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
 kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
 Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
 Jesus, le 25 décembre
 DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
 Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
 Amok, le 31 décembre 1963


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire Riggs


----------



## LeSqual (13 Décembre 2004)

JOYEUX n'ANNI RIGGS!!!​ 


:love: ET SANTE!!!​ :love:   
:rateau: :sick:​


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2004)

Arf, j'avais la même idée que Sylko... 





*Joyeux anniversaire Riggs! *


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

* bon annif riggs !!!! :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## mado (13 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Décembre*
> Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
> Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
> barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
> ...


Et rezba, demain


----------



## macelene (13 Décembre 2004)

*Décembre*
 Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
 Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
 barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967

*Rezba, le 14 Décembre 1966*  c'est l' Anniv du *Gugusse Violet   :love:*

 aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937 
 Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
 kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
 Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
 Jesus, le 25 décembre
 DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
 Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
 Amok, le 31 décembre 1963


 Merci MAdonna


----------



## MackZeKnife (13 Décembre 2004)

à son age, l'arico n'a pas encore rendu le germe ?


----------



## Silvia (13 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne et moi te souhaitons un très joyeux anniversaire Riggs


----------



## WebOliver (14 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire, à Rezba, le gugusse violet.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

]*Janvier*
 Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
 Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
 Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
 Macelene, le 12 février
 Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
 Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
 Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
 Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
 Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
 Macthieu 23 mars 1980
 Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
 Kisco, 1er avril 1982
 nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
 Tigrou, le 10 avril 1977
 Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
 Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  )
 Grug, le 19 avril 1971
 guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
 Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai *
 iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
 Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
 MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
 Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
 bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
 Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
 pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
 Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
 GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
 Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
 LeSqual, le 10 juillet 1978
 Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
 Bassman 18 Juillet 1980
 Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
 karl40, le 5 août 1969
 bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
 prerima, le 9 août 1982.
 Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
 PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
 Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! 
 Mon½il, le 17 août 1968 à 11h30 (j'avais déjà pas envie de me lever)
 Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
 Philito, le 30 août 1979.
 Golf, le 30 août 1954 Photo 

*Septembre*
 krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
 Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
 lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
 macmarco : 01/10/1968
 macinside :04/10/1981
 anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
 benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
 maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
 Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
 oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
 gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
 supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972
 dool, le 29 octobre 1981 sa photo 

*Novembre* 
 tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
 deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
 ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
 jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
 Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
 WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
 Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
 Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
 Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
 Franswa, le 28 novembre 1985 à 3h00 (et oui, je faisais déjà c.... le monde )
 bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
 Pixelemon, le 30 à 4h00, en 1974.

*Décembre*
 Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
 Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
  barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
 Rezba, le 14 Décembre 1966
 aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937 
 Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
 kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
 Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
 Jesus, le 25 décembre
 DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
 Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
 Amok, le 31 décembre 1963


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Bon anniv' Rezba


----------



## macelene (14 Décembre 2004)

:love:


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Décembre 2004)

ah Beauduc, les tellines et le cassis-bodin


----------



## sylko (14 Décembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire Rezba.


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2004)

Décidément, l'évolution de ce vieux mot slave ne cesse de m'étonner !  

Merci beaucoup, mes chéris ! 

Da Guguss Kiss à vous ! :love:


----------



## Bassman (14 Décembre 2004)

J'avais prevu de ne plus remonter au bar, mais je ne peux pas passer a côté de l'anniversaire d'un ami.

Joyeux anniversaire Rezba. :*

Alors je peux retourner dans ma cave.


----------



## golf (14 Décembre 2004)

66 !!!


----------



## golf (14 Décembre 2004)

C'est pas le perdreau de l'année !!!


----------



## golf (14 Décembre 2004)

Hum
 
 T'es là, mon rezbounet  :rateau: 
 :rose: 





NOYEUX
NANOUF
REZBA
  :love:​


----------



## macmarco (14 Décembre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire rezba !*
 ​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

sans oublier *einqui*  

bon anniversaire


----------



## Riggs (14 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> JOYEUX n'ANNI RIGGS!!!​
> 
> 
> :love: ET SANTE!!!​ :love:
> :rateau: :sick:​




Et bah dis-donc ! Je suis touché par autant d'attention de la part de vous tous ! C'est trop d'honneur pour moi  :rose: 
Le Squal, c'est pour moi toutes ces bouteilles de bières, c'est mon cadeau d'anniversaire ? Trop sympa ! Je vois que tu sais ce que j'aime !
En tout cas merci encore à tous, ça fait très plaisir ! Et, bon anniv' à tous ceux qui sont nés un 14 décembre !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Heureux anniversaire Rezba !


----------



## supermoquette (14 Décembre 2004)

bonne


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire​


----------



## mac-aïoli (14 Décembre 2004)

Bon Anniv' Rezba


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux Anniversaire Rezba


----------



## nicogala (14 Décembre 2004)

Rezba


----------



## Goulven (14 Décembre 2004)

Bon anniv ... heuh ... ceux d'aujourd'hui!


----------



## joanes (14 Décembre 2004)

BONANIVERSAIRE


----------



## Goulven (14 Décembre 2004)

Bon je fais un effort! Bon anniversaire à :

 - vec91,
 - Fathy,
 - Pneu57 (56),
 - Zorba (49),
 - GPMA (47),
 - webtchoi (39), 
 - rezba (38), 
 - Sombreombre (36),
 - einqui (29), 
 - spiritzone13 (26), 
 - Morgan/MoMo (24), 
 - mimile (23), 
 - jsjdavid (23), 
 - djdjo (22), 
 - mc_quafton (19), 
 - Kwal (15)


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2004)

Happy Birthday To You Rezba


----------



## poildep (14 Décembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire rezba ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## monoeil (14 Décembre 2004)

*Bon anniv à toi monsieur tout rose :love:  *

*T'inquiète, sont sont encore loin les rives définitives.*






Avec la complicité de Poildep, s'il veut bien


----------



## Goulven (14 Décembre 2004)

Bon anniv rezba! Vive l'original(ité)


----------



## Foguenne (14 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Rezba. Bon, on fête ça ou ?


----------



## macelene (14 Décembre 2004)

Et hop dans la Galerie des Modos Le *Gugusse en violet       :love:

*Bravo les Peintres De MAcGé :love:


----------



## rezba (14 Décembre 2004)

Certains le savent, j'ai une préférence pour celle-là.








   Merci à tous, en tout cas.  :love:

   On fête ça quelque part sur une zone en 43'35 N et 3'58 E, quand j'ai fini le boulot, c'est à dire pas pour tout de suite ! :casse: 

   Bon, je vais faire la sieste !


----------



## monoeil (14 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et hop dans la Galerie des Modos Le *Gugusse en violet     :love:*
> 
> Bravo les Peintres De MAcGé :love:


tu mets Poildep en premier dans la légende, c'est travail d'équipe sur son initiative


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire rezba !


----------



## Silvia (14 Décembre 2004)

Très joyeux anniversaire


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

...vérité :


----------



## Goulven (15 Décembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire à :

escargotte, J.Buon@tele2.fr, carmac, pimpi, thom14, archiboom, Perspectives, pnazey, gammag (56), sous le soleil (39), kallinikos (36), saki (33), benoit69 (33), diop (29), vivanno (27), kildaer (25), jinxjab (24), Teddys (22), Sebang (21), sebjaffa (21), sylvain71 (20), Linschn (17)

 :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Hurrican ​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire* Hurrican...et pourvu que ça repousse


----------



## rezba (16 Décembre 2004)

Ahhh, un seigneur de l'hiver !  
Bon anniversaire Hurrican ! :love: ​


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Décembre 2004)

Bon anniv' hurrican


----------



## Goulven (16 Décembre 2004)

Pareil! Bon anniv'


----------



## poildep (16 Décembre 2004)

bon anniversaire hurrican !  On ne te voit plus beaucoup par ici...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

*bon annif calimero  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *










cela fait un bon moment que je te vois plus par ici
mais sache que tu me manque beaucoup....

avec qui je vais jouer au poker moi  maintenant?    


gros gros gros bisoux :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (16 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bon anniversaire hurrican !  On ne te voit plus beaucoup par ici...




C'est vrai ça que devient notre Hurrican...   


Bon Annif... :love: CAlimero...


----------



## Cillian (16 Décembre 2004)

*Bon aniv' Hurican **

Parceque t'oublier ce serai vraiment trop injuste.*

  ;D  ​


----------



## macelene (17 Décembre 2004)

ben encore tout jeune Notre Arico...!! Bon anniversaire :love:​


----------



## iTof (17 Décembre 2004)

bon anniversaire l'artiste !


----------



## WebOliver (17 Décembre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire à l'Arico pour ses 157 ans...*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

*Bon anniversaire* * l'arico*   

ben oui, l'est toujours vert


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

* :love:  :love:  :love: bon anniversaire arico* :love:  :love:  :love: 







* Vieillir est encore le seul moyen qu'on ait trouvé de vivre longtemps.*   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## LeSqual (17 Décembre 2004)

​Joyeux n'anni Hannibal_Lecteur​


----------



## poildep (17 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, l'est toujours vert


ben oui. 


*Bon anniversaire aricosec !!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Arico'


----------



## Goulven (17 Décembre 2004)

Aricot!


----------



## sylko (17 Décembre 2004)

*Bon anniversaire Arico.*


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

Bon Anniv' Arico'


----------



## bebert (17 Décembre 2004)

*Bon Aricoversaire !!!* 

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

*Joyeux Anniversaire Arico !!! 


Bonne journée à toi !       
*


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Décembre 2004)

Bon annif Aricosec


----------



## Hurrican (17 Décembre 2004)

Merci à tous ! 
Cà fait plaisir.  :rose: 

Je ne suis plus avec vous depuis quelques temps, parce que je monte ma propre société de développement, et que çà me bouffe tout mon temps, et même plus. 

Mais je pense qu'à partir de la fin janvier, çà devrait se calmer un peu et que je pourrais revenir vous tenir compagnie de temps en temps.  :love: 

Bisous aux dames.    :love: 
Robertav, mon jeu de carte est prêt, j'attends plus que toi !  :love: 

Et bon anniversaire aux Rezba, Aricosec et autres stars du plus beau mois de l'année, le mois de Décembre !


----------



## jpmiss (17 Décembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous !
> Cà fait plaisir.  :rose:


 Crotte, zut et flute j'ai raté l'annif' a Hurrican :rose:

 Bon bah bon annif' a l'Arico alors


----------



## macmarco (18 Décembre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire M'sieur Rico !*
   







_Désolé pour le retard, j'étais pas là avant !_ ​


----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *Décembre*
> Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
> kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
> Yip, le 24 decembre 1960.
> ...



Joyeux anniversaire à Lordwizard.  Ainsi qu'à Goul.


----------



## macelene (19 Décembre 2004)

C'est celui de Goulwen je crois  Bon Annouf  ​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

*bon aniff Goulwen*:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 












ps: deolé pour le retard  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (22 Décembre 2004)

Bon annif tibo!


----------



## WebOliver (24 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaires Yip, Kasparov et Superfoguette... :love:  :love:   

PS: j'ai soif.


----------



## bebert (24 Décembre 2004)

*Bon anniversaire Yip !!!  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## macmarco (24 Décembre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Yip !!!*
  

*YIP, YIP, YIP, HOURRA !!!*
 ​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

*joyeux anniversaire Yip !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## Nexka (24 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux Anniversaire Yip, et Noyeux Joël dans la foulée


----------



## macelene (24 Décembre 2004)

*Joyeux YIPversaire Yip !!!*
:love:
*YIP, YIP, YIP, HOURRA !!!*​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Décembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire yip


----------



## WebOliver (26 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaires à florentdesvosges et _m_apman.   :love:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire petit scarabée...  Merci pour tout tes conseils photos.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire petit scarabée...  Merci pour tout tes conseils photos.




Ouais pareil 
Et aussi: faut venir plus souvent scarab'


----------



## macelene (27 Décembre 2004)

*Joyeux anniversaire Petit Scarabée !!!*
:love:
*Bon bout d'An !!!! à bientôt... *​


----------



## macelene (27 Décembre 2004)

*Décembre*
Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
Rezba, le 14 Décembre 1966
aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937 
Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
Jesus, le 25 décembre
*Petit scarabée, le 27 décembre 19..
DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
Amok, le 31 décembre 1963*


*pour ne pas oublier *


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux anniversaire Petit Scarabée !!!*
> :love:
> *Bon bout d'An !!!! à bientôt... *​



ça me rappel une photo :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2004)

Merci les gars (Hélène  )  :love:

Oui je tacherais de venir plus souvent, mais là je passais juste chercher du champ à la maison,
j'avais essayé de passer ce 42e annif sous silence à Lyon, mais suis tombé dans un piège !!

Je partagerais avec mes potes de MacG dans un coin de ma tête (ce qu'il en reste) pour ce soir,
en attendant de payer la prochaine tournée de Guiness dans la vraie vie... :love:

See you soon 

*Bon annif au Doc et à l'Amok pendant que je suis là...

Beaucoup de capricornes dans ce coin...parait que ça explique des choses ? !  A++*


edit:



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappel une photo :love:



salaud


----------



## macmarco (27 Décembre 2004)

_*Joyeux anniversaire Petit Scarabée !*_








​


----------



## mac-aïoli (27 Décembre 2004)

Bon anniv' Petit Scarabée


----------



## LeSqual (27 Décembre 2004)

NOYEUX Z'ANNI CHTI SCARA B​​


----------



## bebert (27 Décembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire Scarab !!! :love:


----------



## Foguenne (28 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Doc !    :love:


----------



## LeSqual (28 Décembre 2004)

JOYEUX N'ANNI DOC​:love:   ​


UNE VIDéO D'ANNIVERSAIRE POUR FÊTER çA? ​


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire le Docounet.


----------



## krystof (28 Décembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire Goldmember... heu... DocEvil (et un post de plus, un) !


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2004)

bon anni l'vieux    :love:


----------



## macelene (28 Décembre 2004)

Bon Anniversaire Monsieur Doc Evil... ​


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2004)

Faut pas oublier non plus... Florent, one of the first sur MacG. :love:   

Joyeux anniversaire.


----------



## bebert (28 Décembre 2004)

*Bonaniv' mon doc !!! :love:    *


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (28 Décembre 2004)

Un tout grand merci à Anne, Pascal, Paul et Silvia, que j'aime.
Un gros merci aussi à Jean-Michel, qui un putain de caractère et un c½ur énorme.
Merci à Jean-Yves, qui m'a toujours fait la même impression : celle d'être un mec bien.
Merci à Christophe, qui n'a jamais manqué une occasion de m'y faire réfléchir à deux fois (À quoi ? À tout !)
Merci à Vincent pour son optimisme, sa gaieté et son talent.
Merci à Pascal (bis), pour sa Suisse-attitude et son entrain.
Merci à Olivier pour sa patience (il lui en a fallu parfois !) et sa gentillesse (un grand coucou !).
Merci à Sébastien pour la came, les parties de rigolade et le reste...
Merci à Hélène, pour sa fidélité.

Quelques remerciements spéciaux :
Merci à Georges pour le piment dans la soupe.
Merci à tous ceux que j'oublie et qui, pendant ces deux années, m'ont fait rire et/ou réfléchir.
Merci aux parents de Jean-Luc et aux frères Cohen : thebig, pour toute ton ½uvre, pour tout ton être, je t'aime.

 :love:


----------



## tomtom (28 Décembre 2004)

*B  o  N  a  N  n  I  v  E  r  S  a  I  r  E  d  O  c  E  v  I  l *​


----------



## Silvia (28 Décembre 2004)

Aujourd'hui va une petite pensée pour toi   
Un très joyeux anniversaire Xavier


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Alèm.


----------



## Gwendal (29 Décembre 2004)

Petit Scarabée, DocEvil, on frôlait les cimes là et vlan, vla ti pas qu'on refourgue alèm (qu'est mort et qui nous fait plus chier), ça fait baisser la moyenne !!  

encore heureux qu'amok suit pour remonter la pente !!  

à la votre hein !


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2004)

*Bon annouf Alemmnounet...!!     *​



_même si on te voit plus... ben je pense à toi ...
Viendrais te claquer une bise  à mon prochain passage à la capitale _


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Bon annouf Alemmnounet...!!     *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




   Bonne anniversaire Remi


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2004)

un bon anniversaire à alem et au Doc!  

Gros poutous les gars!


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

n'annif raclure


----------



## Cillian (29 Décembre 2004)

*deux petits nuages se promènent dans le ciel,
lorsque le premier s'apperçoit que le second ne suit plus :
- Dépêches toi on va être en retard!
- Attends, je fais pluie-pluie.*​


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2004)

*Décembre*
 Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
 Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
  barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
 Rezba, le 14 Décembre 1966
 aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937 
 Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
 kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
 Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
 Jesus, le 25 décembre
 DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
 Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973



 Amok, le 31 décembre 1963

bon je sais...  mais c'est quand Sa MAjesté


----------



## Grug (29 Décembre 2004)

bon anniv' Xavier (desolé pour le retard) :love:

et bon anniv Alem. :love:


----------



## Amok (30 Décembre 2004)

[ Note : bannir macelene ]


----------



## bebert (30 Décembre 2004)

*Gros poutous à alem et amok !!! * 
Merci à eux d'avoir eu la patience de nous supporter, nous les nases. 

:love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Amok (30 Décembre 2004)

[ Note : doublement bannir Bebert. Pour l'un il est en retard, pour l'autre en avance ! ]


----------



## WebOliver (30 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> [ Note : bannir macelene ]



Surtout que c'est pas 1963, mais 1936 non?  

_Je vous aimais bien._


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que c'est pas 1963, mais 1936 non?



:affraid::affraid: :affraid:


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2004)

même Amok devient vieux


----------



## WebOliver (30 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> :affraid::affraid: :affraid:



Même pas peur. :love:


----------



## macelene (30 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> [ Note : bannir macelene ]




 tu me le paieras...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que c'est pas 1963, mais 1936 non?


  T'inquiètes WebO tout le monde aura compris ! 



_même remarque que webo à la fin ... _


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu me le paieras...



il va falloir attendre le 8 janvier pour ça  :love:


----------



## macelene (30 Décembre 2004)

*Décembre*


 Amok, le 31 décembre *1936*

bon je sais...  mais c'est quand même *SA MAjesté*   

tout  fait normal de fêter   *68 berges...    *  pour une Majesté de mes 

deux  vu ce qu'il arbore sur la tête et les épaules...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2004)

_pour rien au monde je louperai ça !_


    nous sommes donc le 31  alors ....


*:love: Bon annif' l'vieux ! :love:





*Pleins de poutous "vieux Connard©" *

*


----------



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2004)

*68 ans! 'tain...  L'est encore bien conservé l'vieux. ​**

Bonn anniv' l'Amok. ​ *


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2004)

le principal : *le cadeau !!!!*

   Alors  si Sa Majesté veut bien accepter ce modeste présent : 








   il vous sera utile, et en plus vous aurez le choix ... suivant vos tenues ... 

  Aaaah une belle journée s'annonce à vous :love:


----------



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2004)

Et voici mon présent à Sa Majesté (les majuscules y sont)...  






Belle dentition.. 

PS: Lorna, on est solidaires... hein  On vous aimait bien.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> PS: Lorna, on est solidaires... hein  On vous aimait bien.


 Ouais on vous aimait bien .. vous penserez à nous hein ? :smileylarmoyant:


----------



## macelene (31 Décembre 2004)

Le vieux croûton... tu vas assurer pour nous sortir Toutes pour ton AnniV...?   à 68 piges faut rien mettre de côté... ​



Faut quand même que tu nous enlèves pour faire la fête...   ​

*Un anniversaire de cette ampleur ça se loupe pas ​ *

 *On t'aimait bien Notre MAjesté :love: :love: et sans rustines ...​*
*Bon Anniversaire Sa Majesté :love: :love:​ *


----------



## golf (31 Décembre 2004)

Gwendal a dit:
			
		

> ...vlan, vla ti pas qu'on refourgue alèm (qu'est mort et qui nous fait plus chier), ça fait baisser la moyenne !!
> 
> encore heureux qu'amok suit pour remonter la pente !!
> 
> à la votre hein !


 Bon annouf...
 Mais il ne faudrait pas que son ou ses successeurs conservent ses mauvaises manières


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2004)

voila  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et voici mon présent à Sa Majesté (les majuscules y sont)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     

 Bon Anniversaire a son Altesse édentée!


----------



## Pitchoune (31 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux anniversaire Votre Majesté!

Que cette année supplémentaire vous apporte encore plus de Sagesse que vous n'en avez déjà  

Et un p'tit bisou comme cadeau: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2004)

C'est l'anniversaire à qui ??


----------



## rezba (31 Décembre 2004)

Ah là là ! Tous ces jeunes déja aigris de ne pas avoir ton expérience, et ces déjà vieux jaloux de ta jeunesse !!!

 Bon anniversaire, mon Amok ! :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Décembre 2004)

Bon anniv Amok


----------



## LeSqual (31 Décembre 2004)

:king:Noyeux n'Amok cher JAnny:king:​


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2004)

Sans rire, c'est l'anniversaire à l'amok ??

Mais il a pas d'age ce mec là...


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Décembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sans rire, c'est l'anniversaire à l'amok ??
> 
> Mais il a pas d'age ce mec là...



C'est pour ça qu'il y a hésitation entre 63 et 36, l'incunable a été un peu trop manipulé donc le papier est usé  

Si c'est 63, alors voici pour le standing et l'assise. Il y a la place pour deux et même une capote pour les jours de grand froid :






Si c'est 36, il s'agit de garder l'oeil vif et la truffe toujours fraîche dans la mesure du possible. Ceci permettra d'avoir une longueur d'avance sur les "jeunes aigris" et les "vieux jaloux" :


----------



## Cillian (31 Décembre 2004)

* Nioubi toujours, inscris que depuis Juin,

j'essaie de faire de mon mieux

Mais si je saisie bien, c'est en Décembre, le 31

que sur le forum des macgéens

On nous présente les meilleurs vieux*


  


Bon anniversaire Sa Majesté 

  ​


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah là là ! Tous ces jeunes déja aigris de ne pas avoir ton expérience, et ces déjà vieux jaloux de ta jeunesse !!!
> 
> Bon anniversaire, mon Amok ! :love:  :love:



Purée, le toubar hier soir ! ah je comprend mieux le grompffffff   

N'anni jeunot


----------



## Grug (31 Décembre 2004)

Meilleurs v½ux et bon anniv' vot' majesté.


----------



## sylko (31 Décembre 2004)

Bon anniversaire Amok


----------



## Amok (31 Décembre 2004)

Merci à tous !   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## nicogala (1 Janvier 2005)

Heu...bon anniversaire à tous les menteurs...du jour :rateau: ...


----------



## WebOliver (1 Janvier 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire à JéromeMac qui fête ses 4 ans.


----------



## G3ck0 (1 Janvier 2005)

Vous avez Remarqué le nombre d'inscrit sur MacGé, qui faite son anniverssaire aujourd'hui (cf en bas de la page principale  )

Cela va de Personnes qui ont 3 ans, a d'autres qui en ont 103 

Et il y en a même qui sont tellement vieux, qu'il ne savent pas quel âge ils ont 

C'est dingue non ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Janvier 2005)

Comme tu dis ! 

Tiramisu, allan, loudjena, naas, asterisque2000, Pomme-man, hts, vincecfc, Kristos, opat, CENZO, locmat, Dadahaha, siplash, Identifiant52, dernotte, scan, loursin, johnny cothias, chaudard, antoineff, azeghor, Hadrien2, isajack, Kisinis, jeromeb, Renton, AlphaOne, offshoreonline, Toto_59, Encore oublié mon nom?!, b2mac, Tom34, mulard, o.day, richard szt, Odin, Bif, foobaretjoe, pichenette, fabe38, triplenix, geoffroy, Aurelio Mastropaolo, Glouzioul, olive69, Bib, ntx, alcor, Rose Berryl, elt.net, bb75, dbr, ze jojo?, Matou87, bjusenet, imadmac, zobmac, AfondAfondAfond, iPierre, vozome, coolix, D.O.D, dr_zimba, sandralapin, nicoNR, hdizazzo, ricouv, Maouw, Jean Boyault, phe, amidou, freed, xantios, macestmeileur, Loukas, diddl, G34, lynnette.krug, thend, zinawk (103), Maître Kanter (101), bo_ (101), Alcoolique anonyme (101), En Sabah Nur (100), clansco (100), hub2004 (100), Tox (94), rebane (93), anonyme 1er (85), macVamps (83), karai (77), jefmacgen (64), LeNulPourLesMacs (64), falc (60), noyer (60), cybermamoune (55), papabass (55), pgagnon (55), nicovigo (54), lemorico (54), meumeuh (53), waldo92fr (53), SeRgE (52), DVDB (51), Sigmund (50), asmakou (50), cassiodore (46), albertdumontier (45), pedrokoko (45), salamèche (44), Pascal61 (44), pattali (44), bt_tr (44), asybonanga (43), patama (43), medias (43), epirotte (43), marko0950 (42), OlivierTassi (38), etarcos (38), Boriot (37), winniethepooh (37), tiptoptoff (37), LoupGarou (37), Guido (36), macouesse (36), Vinc (36), olivier69 (36), zouzie (35), obione34 (35), sparky (35), popeye (35), octo (35), Manu11 (35), brisefer3000 (35), victore (35), pparole (35), lom2lyon (35), jheron214 (35), j-ll (35), pisadoo (35), kiki31 (35), Siam (35), psoub (35), yerodis (34), semac (33), Lelolo (33), funky (33), tony (32), farjallah (32), ben92 (32), cec (31), agmt (30), jcb (30), vingtsixpack (30), powertouch (30), Julien HFR (29), olboloc (29), Texanites (29), timal67 (29), gustou (29), brunof (28), gerald57 (28), mige (27), davidG (27), r1_bzh (27), Capripot (26), diskone (26), cilvin (26), fredabu (26), comtedevogue (25), BrecN (25), xXxThanatosxXx (25), obiwan2k4 (25), obwan (25), sylvainsylv1 (25), Mess-France (25), 26000 (25), thoomis (25), st33x (25), ptitphoque (25), tomisidor (25), jaffartractor (25), jenny (24), SOPHIE22 (24), Absolom (24), SuZ (24), underdone (24), rebecca (24), Frosties (23), DaFsY (23), adrenaline (22), cocoa20 (21), senni (21), sandrooo (21), abzer (20), Acksphere (19), Mont_proute (18), Faris (16), Ogur (16), derennes (15), succube (15), Casalis (15), XnC (14), AnglOfFire (6), toto_barb (6), Ash (5), Chuteur (5), ceslinstinct (5), SnapShot (5), jeromemac (4), guips (4), Blaike le Rock (4)

Y a du monde au balcon


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire à JéromeMac qui fête ses 4 ans.



Rhaaa  :love:


----------



## semac (1 Janvier 2005)

hihihi, bonne anniversaire à moi  et à tous les autres né aujourd'hui


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Janvier 2005)

oui oui : bon anniv à tous les autres ...


----------



## semac (1 Janvier 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> oui oui : bon anniv à tous les autres ...



toujours aussi drôle toi !
et même pas vu la faute d'othographe...
vraiment moins intéressant qu'avant ici ! :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (2 Janvier 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire à pem et à Dr.Slump (tu te pointes à la prochaine AES Belge cette fois...  ). Et a Semac, un peu oublié en ce 1er janvier (qui tombe cette-fois si le premier jour de l'année  ). 



> *Janvier*
> Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
> Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
> Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Janvier 2005)

moi, c'est le 14


----------



## macelene (3 Janvier 2005)

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
FabienR le 14 janvier .... 
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

et puis si il y en a en plus bon 







Bon anniv Semac.... on a un peu zappé ce jour là :rose: 
mais quelle idée tout de même... un premier JAnvier...   ​


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2005)

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
*Fanrem , le 5 janvier...*
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
FabienR le 14 janvier .... 
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

et puis si il y en a en plus bon 



Bon anniversaire Fanrem... :love: ​


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire FanREM... :love: :love:  Vivement mercredi prochain.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

Jean François


----------



## mac-aïoli (5 Janvier 2005)

bon anniv' FanREM


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Fanrem*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Janvier 2005)

Bon anniversaire Fanrem


----------



## Goulven (5 Janvier 2005)

Bon anniversaire Fanrem! Quel homme!


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2005)

n'annif


----------



## rezba (5 Janvier 2005)

Joyeux Anniv, Fanrem 





​


----------



## FANREM (5 Janvier 2005)

Merci a toutes et a tous,

Aujourd'hui, fiesta avec champagne et galette des rois  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Janvier 2005)

Bonne anniv' JF!


----------



## bebert (5 Janvier 2005)

Bon anniv' fanrem ! :love:


----------



## iTof (5 Janvier 2005)

*Joyeux Anniversaire Jean-François  :love:*​ 







Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à FANREM.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Janvier 2005)

api beursday Fanrem
euh, j'ai dû faire une faute, mais je vois pas où 


Et à la tienne


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Fanrem*


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Merci a toutes et a tous,
> 
> Aujourd'hui, fiesta avec champagne et galette des rois  :love:



Gaffe a la fève.
Bon annif'


----------



## poildep (5 Janvier 2005)

*Bon anniversaire FAN*


----------



## Cillian (5 Janvier 2005)

* Bon aniversaire FANREM *


  ​


----------



## macelene (7 Janvier 2005)

:love:   

* Bon anniversaire BAckCAt *


:love:   :love:   :love:​


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> * Bon anniversaire BAckCAt *
> 
> ...



  bisous aussi chaton


----------



## LeSqual (7 Janvier 2005)

miaou....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Janvier 2005)

Joyeux anniv le chat


----------



## WebOliver (7 Janvier 2005)

Sont mignons ces gamers... 

Joyeux anniversaire BackCat... ​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Janvier 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Backcat


----------



## Amok (7 Janvier 2005)

Que la journée soit joyeuse au roi félin d'en bas !


----------



## mac-aïoli (7 Janvier 2005)

Bon anniv' Backcat


----------



## dool (7 Janvier 2005)

Rha, j'avais pas osé poster là ce matin mais puisque MA Elene l'a lancé...

Joyeux Birthday ici aussi chaton d'eumour (capi mis à part )

Bécots mon pti gars du Nord


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2005)

n'anniv


----------



## macmarco (7 Janvier 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire BackCat !*
  





​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

Ro pinaize... ça fait drôle :rose:

Merci à toutes et à tous. y'a pas un message plus touchant l'un que l'autre   :love:

(pas habitué moi  Merci encore !!!!)


----------



## Bilbo (7 Janvier 2005)

C'est pas parce que tu as déjà remercié que je vais me retenir.

Bon anniv' chaton. 

À+


----------



## poildep (7 Janvier 2005)

Un cadeau pour l'amiral BackCat.  Si le pouvoir se renverse je tiens à rester peintre officiel de la cour.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (7 Janvier 2005)

Bon Anniversaire BackCat




je t'ai ramené un en-cas si tu as un petit creux


----------



## Cillian (7 Janvier 2005)

​


----------



## lumai (7 Janvier 2005)

_*Bon Anniversaire Backcat !!!*_​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love:  :love: _*Bon Anniversaire Backcat !!!​*​_​​​:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

il a fait la fête on dirait


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

Rah putain !! rien que pour ça ça valait le coup !!

Poildep : de la cour, du jardin, du garage, de tout ce que tu voudras  Il ne peut en être autrement. J'ai dit.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2005)

Joyeux anniversaires à root et Marcant.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Janvier 2005)

Bon, alors, zoublions-les pas :
Bon Anniv' à Marcant et root


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Janvier 2005)

Bon' Anniv' à Marcant et à root


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

Joyeux anniversaires aux nioubs Pixeldust, Stargazer et LiliTh...   

Et *re-hop* 

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
*Fanrem , le 5 janvier...*
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
FabienR le 14 janvier .... 
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.


----------



## macmarco (11 Janvier 2005)

*Joyeux annibergère, Stargazer !*
   




​


----------



## macmarco (11 Janvier 2005)

*Joyeux annouf' Pixeldust et Lilith !*
   ​


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2005)

NoyeuX djanniGazer ma Star​
A toi aussi LiliTh ​
​


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

pareil  

Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


----------



## LiliTh (11 Janvier 2005)

:rose: Merci Beaucoup a tous ! ca fait bien plaisir tout ça !  :rose: ​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Janvier 2005)

Bon Anniversaire Pixeldust, Stargazer et LiliTh




Un gateau pour trois, ça suffira ?


----------



## lumai (11 Janvier 2005)

_*Bon Anniv' La Bergère !!! *_

_*



*_​


----------



## Goulven (11 Janvier 2005)

Bon anniversaire! Nos voeux les plus sincères!


----------



## LiliTh (11 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bon Anniversaire Pixeldust, Stargazer et LiliTh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


merci !
T'inkiete pas chui au regime, y aura meme pour un peu pluss


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2005)

Merci tout le monde     

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

_*Bon Annif' La Bergère !!! *_


​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

*bon aniiffffff  LiliTh.​*


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2005)

TNK bon anniv'...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

bon anniversaire TNK


----------



## mac-aïoli (12 Janvier 2005)

Bon anniv' TNK


----------



## macmarco (12 Janvier 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire TNK !*


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love:*BON ANNIF TNK  !!!​*:love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macmarco (14 Janvier 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire duracel !*
   





​


----------



## macelene (14 Janvier 2005)

Happy joyeux féliz  birthday  compléaños Fabien  :love:​ 


*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Fanrem , le 5 janvier...
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
*FabienR le 14 janvier ....
Duracel aussi  * 
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

*bon anniversaire fabien* ​


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaires Fabien et Duracel.  :love:






 Vous prendrez bien une petite Leffe?  :love:​ *


----------



## xanadu (14 Janvier 2005)

Pile! le 14 : 
Joyeux Anniversaire


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love: *joyeux anniff fabien* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 










ben quoi ,
 les femmes ont pas le droit d'offrir une fleur a un homme  ?       :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

:love:  :love: * bon annif duracell * :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: *bon annif duracell *:love: :love: :love:


 
Tu peux t'taire steuplé ?

Parce que là, je crois que je vais devenir désagréable


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Janvier 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Fabien


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2005)

Merci à tous et à toutes! :love:


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

Bon anniv' fabienr!!


----------



## lumai (14 Janvier 2005)

_*Bon anniversaire Fabien !!! 
 :love:
*_​


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2005)

bon anniv' fabien


----------



## supermoquette (14 Janvier 2005)

n'annif vieux fab


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

*joyeux anniversaire Fabien*


----------



## supermoquette (14 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux t'taire steuplé ?
> 
> Parce que là, je crois que je vais devenir désagréable


Dis-moi pas que... tu l'entends ?  :affraid:


----------



## duracel (14 Janvier 2005)

Merci robertav,  :love:  Xanadu, macmarco, webo...
et aux autres.


----------



## mac-aïoli (14 Janvier 2005)

Bon anniv' Duracel


----------



## lumai (14 Janvier 2005)

_*Bon Anniversaire Duracel !!!*_
_**_​


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

Bon anniversaire Duracel!!!


----------



## macmarco (14 Janvier 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Fabien !*
  





​


----------



## LeSqual (14 Janvier 2005)

Joyeux N'anni Fabien!

  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2005)

Merci tout le monde d'avoir contribué à rendre cette journée joyeuse!   :love:


----------



## LeSqual (14 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Merci tout le monde d'avoir contribué à rendre cette journée joyeuse!   :love:



à 6 min près... j'avais pas droit aux remerciements....     

Bonne soirée d'anni Fabien!   et santé   :sick:


----------



## Blytz (16 Janvier 2005)

Vous etes tous invitez a la Cave pour souhaiter l'anniversaire de Slug 


PS : n'oubliez pas les coups de boule.. il est en manque


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Slug.   ​


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2005)

:love: c'est aussi celui de gjouvenat :love:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> :love: c'est aussi celui de gjouvenat :love:



Tu as enfin trouvé ta fleur, elle est suisse en plus?    :love: 

Joyeux anniversaire au genevois...


----------



## xanadu (16 Janvier 2005)

Alors :
JOYEUX ET HEUREUX ANNIVERSAIRE gjouvenat​ 
JOYEUX ET HEUREUX ANNIVERSAIRE Slug​


----------



## LiliTh (16 Janvier 2005)

Bons  Anniversaires gjouvenat et Slug


----------



## Blytz (16 Janvier 2005)

Bon annif Greg


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Slug.   ​ :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macmarco (16 Janvier 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaires gjouvenat et slug !*

  ​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaires gjouvenat!*​ :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu as enfin trouvé ta fleur, elle est suisse en plus?    :love:
> 
> Joyeux anniversaire au genevois...



lui c'est un demi-suisse


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> lui c'est un demi-suisse



Cela va de soi...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire à Vieux Mac User.   :love:


----------



## Goulven (18 Janvier 2005)

Bon anniversaire à tous ceux là :


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire à tous (cf liste de Goulven) et particulièrement à Vieux Mac User


----------



## LeSqual (18 Janvier 2005)

Joyeux n'anni Vieux Mac User   

(ps: même si tu fermes les posts ou je rigole bien...    )


----------



## Goulven (18 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux n'anni Vieux Mac User
> 
> (ps: même si tu fermes les posts ou je rigole bien...    )


 Faut pas lui en vouloir ... il est vieux!


----------



## mac-aïoli (18 Janvier 2005)

Bon anniv' Vieux Mac User


----------



## macmarco (18 Janvier 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Vieux Mac User !*
  ​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Vieux Mac User !!!!!!! :love: :love: :love: :love:*
​


----------



## sylko (18 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire à tous ceux là :


 
Pas mieux


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2005)

*Janvier*
 Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
 Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
 Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
 Macelene, le 12 février
 Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
 Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
 Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
 Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
 Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
 Macthieu 23 mars 1980
 Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
 Kisco, 1er avril 1982
 nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
 Tigrou, le 10 avril 1977
 Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
 Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  )
 Grug, le 19 avril 1971
 guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
 Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai *
 iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
 Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
 MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
 Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
 bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
 Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
 pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
 Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
 GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
 Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
 LeSqual, le 10 juillet 1978
 Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
 Bassman 18 Juillet 1980
 Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
 karl40, le 5 août 1969
 bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
 prerima, le 9 août 1982.
 Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
 PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
 Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! 
 Mon½il, le 17 août 1968 à 11h30 (j'avais déjà pas envie de me lever)
 Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
 Philito, le 30 août 1979.
 Golf, le 30 août 1954 Photo 

*Septembre*
 krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
 Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
 lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
 macmarco : 01/10/1968
 macinside :04/10/1981
 anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
 benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
 maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
 Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
 oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
 gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
 supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972
 dool, le 29 octobre 1981 sa photo 

*Novembre* 
 tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
 deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
 ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
 jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
 Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
 WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
 Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
 Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
 Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
 Franswa, le 28 novembre 1985 à 3h00 (et oui, je faisais déjà c.... le monde )
 bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
 Pixelemon, le 30 à 4h00, en 1974.

*Décembre*
 Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
 Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
  barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
 Rezba, le 14 Décembre 1966
 aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937 
 Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
 kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
 Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
 Jesus, le 25 décembre
 DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
 Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
 Amok, le 31 décembre 1963


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Fanrem , le 5 janvier...
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
FabienR le 14 janvier ....
Duracel aussi  
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
 Macelene, le 12 février
 Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
 Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
 Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
 Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
 Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
 Macthieu 23 mars 1980
 Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
 Kisco, 1er avril 1982
 nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
 Tigrou, le 10 avril 1977
 Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
 Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  )
 Grug, le 19 avril 1971
 guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
 Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai *
 iMax, le 23 mai 1986.
 Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
 MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965

*Juin* 
 Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
 bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
 Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
 pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
 Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
 GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
 Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
 LeSqual, le 10 juillet 1978
 Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
 Bassman 18 Juillet 1980
 Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
 karl40, le 5 août 1969
 bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
 prerima, le 9 août 1982.
 Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
 PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
 Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! 
 Mon½il, le 17 août 1968 à 11h30 (j'avais déjà pas envie de me lever)
 Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
 Philito, le 30 août 1979.
 Golf, le 30 août 1954 Photo 

*Septembre*
 krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
 Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
 lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
 macmarco : 01/10/1968
 macinside :04/10/1981
 anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
 benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
 maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
 Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
 oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
 gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
 supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972
 dool, le 29 octobre 1981 sa photo 

*Novembre* 
 tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
 deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
 ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
 jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
 Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
 WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
 Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
 Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
 Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
 Franswa, le 28 novembre 1985 à 3h00 (et oui, je faisais déjà c.... le monde )
 bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
 Pixelemon, le 30 à 4h00, en 1974.

*Décembre*
 Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
 Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
  barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
 Rezba, le 14 Décembre 1966
 aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937 
 Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
 kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
 Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
 Jesus, le 25 décembre
 DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
 Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
 Amok, le 31 décembre 1963

_macelene avait complété janvier _


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Dites les gars se serait pas l'anniversaire de Itof ???*Joyeux anniversiaire Itof  *


----------



## macelene (20 Janvier 2005)

*Joyeux anniversiaire Itof  *​
:love:  ​


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

*Joyeux iToversaire !*
  ​


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Tofi.


----------



## mac-aïoli (20 Janvier 2005)

Bon anniv' Itof


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire iTof ....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2005)

iTof


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

*Joyeux anniversiaire Itof  *​ :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## golf (20 Janvier 2005)

*NOYEUX ANOUFF l'iTof *





​


----------



## sylko (20 Janvier 2005)

BONANNITOF ​


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2005)

DeeDeeDeeDeeDeeDeeDeeDeeDeeDeeDeeDee, joyeux anniversaire.


----------



## iTof (21 Janvier 2005)

y'a pas à dire... je me disais que j'avais été idiot de laisser ma date de naissance dans mon profil, car tel l'ermite en haut de son nid d'aigle... que l'on s'intéresse un tant soit peu à moi est toujours gênant  :rose: 
mais en voyant les marques d'affection, simples, exprimées sur ce thread, cela fait chaud au coeur :love:
merci à toutes et à tous  , cela s'ajoute aux faits qui marqueront cette nouvelle dizaine comme étant une rédemption. Je regrette simplement de ne pas avoir pu souhaiter à tou(te)s un joyeux anniversaire par un MP ou autres  et notamment aux autres conscrits :rateau: 
encore merci  

et bon anniversaire à ceux qui auront 18, 20 ans et plus aujourd'hui !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

* un tres bon annif dedeeee  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## Deedee (21 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> DeeDeeDeeDeeDeeDeeDeeDeeDeeDeeDeeDee, joyeux anniversaire.




Merciiiiiiiii ! c'est zentil pour de vrai oui ça fait chaud au coeur


----------



## Deedee (21 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> * un tres bon annif dedeeee  :love:  :love:  :love: *



Raaa j'avais mê^me pas été jusqu'au bout, MERCI ! ça me touche beaucoup  :love:


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2005)

*Joyeux Deedeeversaire !*
   ​


----------



## mac-aïoli (21 Janvier 2005)

Bon anniv' Deedee


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2005)

Noyeux anniversaires à dude et Immelman...   :love:


----------



## Immelman (22 Janvier 2005)

Merci!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

bon anniversaire  Immelman


----------



## Deedee (22 Janvier 2005)

Merci à tous pour vos messages qui m'ont aidé à passer le cap difficile des....26 ans   Un pas de plus vers la trentaine malgré tout ça à un côté angoissant !!!



*Bon anniversaire à Dude et Immelman* !!! ​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

un tres tres tres  bon annif immelman  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Immelman (22 Janvier 2005)

Merci :rose:

_Macg est leeeeeeeeeeeent _


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

Bon anni GrandGibus et miss_CC  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon anni GrandGibus et miss_CC  :love:



Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.

Bon anniversaire à toi aussi... Même si c'est pas le bon jour...


----------



## xanadu (22 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Merci :rose:
> 
> _Macg est leeeeeeeeeeeent _



100ème "post" le jour de ton Anniversaire ...un samedi.Un bon signe  Que cette journée soit agréable  
Joyeux Anniversaire


----------



## mac-aïoli (22 Janvier 2005)

Bon anniv'à Dude et Immelman


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2005)

Joyeux anniversaires à...

... Timekeeper, bwv1006 et bibi78...


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

Bon anniversaire jf_online86...  :mouais: Voilà un pseudo qui devrait attirer un sonnyboy, un mackie ou un supermoquette...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Janvier 2005)

ToMacLaumax: une excellente journée et un joyeux anniversaire!


----------



## xanadu (26 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ToMacLaumax: une excellente journée et un joyeux anniversaire!



Idem : Heureux Anniversaire


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2005)

Tiens... joyeux anniversaire Magoo...  ​


----------



## WebOliver (31 Janvier 2005)

*  Joyeux anniversaire J_K...​    *


----------



## Grug (31 Janvier 2005)

bon, bon anniversaire à ceux qui ont leur anniversaire cette année :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (1 Février 2005)

Peu de monde en février... mais de choix. 

*Février*
 Macelene, le 12 février
 Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
 Nephou, le 27 février 1979


----------



## sylko (1 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *  Joyeux anniversaire J_K...​    *




Je dirais même plus...

Bon anniversaire J_K


----------



## WebOliver (3 Février 2005)

Joyeux anniversaires JediMac et Naru.    :love:


----------



## poildep (3 Février 2005)

bon anniversaire Naru.  

Cadeau :


----------



## House M.D. (3 Février 2005)

Arigatô minna san ! 

Waouh, super Poildep, tu viens de réaliser un de mes rêves  Domô arigatô


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

_* bon annif jedimac  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: ​*_


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

* :love:  :love:  :love: joyeux annif Naru  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## macelene (3 Février 2005)

Joyeux anniversaires    JediMac et    Naru.   :love:


----------



## House M.D. (3 Février 2005)

Waow, superbe image roberta 

Arigatô minna, ça fait plaisir de se voir aimée  

PS : arigatô minna veut dire merci à tous


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Février 2005)

Bon anniversaire Naru et JediMac


----------



## JediMac (3 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Naru et JediMac


----------



## macmarco (3 Février 2005)

*Joyeux Naruversaire !*
   






​


----------



## macmarco (3 Février 2005)

*Joyeux Jediversaire !!!*
​


----------



## House M.D. (4 Février 2005)

Merci à tous (en français pour une fois dans le texte )


----------



## WebOliver (8 Février 2005)

Maison de Simon Remember... joyeux anniversaire Jean-iMarc.


----------



## macmarco (10 Février 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire mactambour !*
   :love:​


----------



## WebOliver (10 Février 2005)

Cadeau... 






24 août 2004​


----------



## House M.D. (10 Février 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire


----------



## macelene (10 Février 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire mactambour !*
 :love:​


----------



## mactambour (10 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux anniversaire mactambour !*
> :love:​



* vous remercier tous, mais vraiment tous...*   

Je me demande si j'aurais les bras assez grands  ,  
pour vous serrer sur mon c½ur, vous dire que je vous aime beaucoup :love:  :love: 
et que je suis si fière de faire partie de votre "Macgeneration"   
C'est si gentil à vous :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

*bon annif Mac Tambour​* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mactambour (10 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bon annif Mac Tambour​* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



*c'est celle-ci !!! Merci tout plein Robertav*

 :love:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Février 2005)

*Eh hop... 







***

Et un iBook G5 pour l'anniversaire à Pitchoune.  





​*


----------



## mactambour (12 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux anniversaire mactambour !*
> :love:​








*Joyeux anniversaire macelene !*​
C'était la plus belle petite fille du monde ce jour là...

 :love:  :love: 

Continue dans cette voie...le chemin est tracé    

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## iTof (12 Février 2005)

j'attendais que WebO ouvre... 

*BON ANNIVERSAIRE MACELENE !!!!!!!!!!!!!​ *     :love: 

et aux autres


----------



## xanadu (12 Février 2005)




----------



## macelene (12 Février 2005)

:rose: merci de penser à moi...  Je vous fais Toutes et Tous de gros Kisssss  :love:


----------



## macelene (12 Février 2005)

Pour Toi aussi Pitchoune...  un compléaños féliz...  :love:​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

*Bonn Annif Elene !!!* :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

* bon annif pitchounette !!* :love:  :love:


----------



## mactambour (12 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> * bon annif pitchounette !!* :love:  :love:









Bon anniversaire Pitchounette !!!​
:love:​


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

BONNE ANNIVERSAIRE MACELENE ET PITCHOUNE !​


----------



## mac-aïoli (12 Février 2005)

Bon anniv' Macelene
et bon aniv' Pitchoune


----------



## mado (12 Février 2005)

​ 

_Elles sont belles les filles du bord de mer..._
.
.
.
.
​


----------



## macmarco (12 Février 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Hélène !
Grosses bises ! *
  :love:​


----------



## Irish whistle (12 Février 2005)

Hélène je te souhaite un anniversaire radieux, et que la chance te sourit de nouveau!!
C'est le souhait que je t'envoi


----------



## supermoquette (12 Février 2005)

n'annif macélène  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Février 2005)

p'tain j'allais oublier pitchoune  :love:


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

et dans un mois c'est celui de christelle


----------



## poildep (12 Février 2005)

Bon anniversaire Pitchoune et Elene.  :love:

ça doit être passque vous êtes nées à deux jours de la saint Valentin que vous êtes si pleines d'amour.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Février 2005)

tu confonds pas avec le sexe ????????


----------



## Macounette (12 Février 2005)

_Happy Birthday_

_Pitchoune & Macelene_​ 
:love: :love: :love:​ 
Amour, Bonheur, Santé & tout plein tout plein de bonnes choses...

 Bisous à vous deux.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Février 2005)

Bon Anniversaire à toutes les deux


----------



## monoeil (12 Février 2005)

Bon anniv Elene et Pitchoune

Une bougie pour 2 gâteaux (j'ai pas dit gâteuses hein !)
Usez le temps encore longtemps


----------



## macelene (12 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Usez le temps encore longtemps



tu crois que je dois abraser moi...?    


Mille tendresses aux derniers venus me souhaiter des années de folie...  :style:  and :love:


----------



## lumai (12 Février 2005)

*Bon anniversaire Hélène !!! *


----------



## lumai (12 Février 2005)

*Bon Anniversaire Pitchoune !!!*


----------



## Dedalus (13 Février 2005)

Diable, il est plus de minuit, donc il n'est plus temps...
Ma foi tant pis
Heureux anniversaire Macelene


----------



## Pitchoune (13 Février 2005)

Merci à tous pour vos gentils messages :love: 

Webo: faudra me dire ou je peux acheter cet iBook G5, il est superbe


----------



## Luc G (13 Février 2005)

En retard comme de bien entendu   

Bon anniversaire à Macelene et Pitchoune.
J'espère que vous avez usé mais pas abusé


----------



## Spyro (13 Février 2005)

Bon, je viens pas souvent dans ce tradada moi, houla...

Bon alors euh BON ANNIVERSAIRE _en retard_ macelene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Et puis BON ANNIVERSAIRE _en retard_ pitchoune, mais il faudra attendre un peu pour le cadeau, mais ça va venir


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Février 2005)

avec un peu de retard également...

Joyeux anniversaire Hélène et Pitchoune  :love:


----------



## Spyro (13 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et puis BON ANNIVERSAIRE _en retard_ pitchoune, mais il faudra attendre un peu pour le cadeau, mais ça va venir


Hop voila, bon anniversaire hier Sophie:






_Et du même coup j'honore une vieille promesse_


----------



## macelene (13 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je viens pas souvent dans ce tradada moi, houla...
> 
> Bon alors euh BON ANNIVERSAIRE _en retard_ macelene



















:rose: :rose: merci Mon Spyrounet...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


     c'est un beau jour...  je suis gâtée...  :love: :style:​


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire mac-aïoli ​**

... et aussi à tous les zamouh' reux. :rose: *


----------



## IceandFire (14 Février 2005)

Hélène : j'étais seul sur le sable, les yeux dans l'eau, mon rêve était si beau, tu étais nue sur un ane et tu jouais de la harpe  Happy Birthday en tout cas    avec du retard certes mais quand même 
BiZZzzzzzzz.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux anniversaire mac-aïoli ​**
> 
> Ouais. Bon anniv' ; ô muge   *


----------



## mac-aïoli (14 Février 2005)

Merci, ça me touche beaucoup :rose::love:


----------



## macelene (14 Février 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Merci, ça me touche beaucoup :rose::love:



ben tiens à mon tour  

Bon anniv..  MAcAîoli... de provence dans le sud...


----------



## Macounette (14 Février 2005)

_mac-aïoli
_​ 








​ 

et joyeuse St-Valentin à tous 
:love: :love: :love:​


----------



## mactambour (14 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> _mac-aïoli
> _​
> 
> 
> ...



*BON ANNIVERSAIRE​*




 :love:​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

*bon annif mac-aïoli * :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (14 Février 2005)

Merci. vraiment je suis trop gaté


----------



## Pitchoune (14 Février 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire mac-aïoli! Un gros bisou à toi!

Et merci à Spyro pour le câdô! Il est magnifique!


----------



## Dedalus (14 Février 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> *BON ANNIVERSAIRE​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Somptueux ce grand aïoli !


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire à Phootek...  Bonne chance dans ton nouveau job...


----------



## macelene (19 Février 2005)

*Bon Anniv Phootek....      :love: *​



l'ai piqué chez toi...     mais il est si terrible...  cet ½il   ​


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>



On en mangerait...


----------



## Macounette (19 Février 2005)

_Joyeux Anniversaire _
phOoTeK_
_​ 













​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

tres bon annif phOoTeK
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## xanadu (19 Février 2005)




----------



## poildep (19 Février 2005)

*Tchô ! Bon anniversaire Phootek !* :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Février 2005)

Bon anniv' Phootek


----------



## bebert (20 Février 2005)

Bon anniversaire gougui ! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (24 Février 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Komkombremaské...  :love:​​**​*​


----------



## macelene (24 Février 2005)

*c'est ton Anniversaire faut bien te déranger un peu...du fond de ton potager  :love:​*


----------



## xanadu (24 Février 2005)

*Komkombremaské*​


----------



## poildep (24 Février 2005)

Bon anniversaire Vincent.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

*Joyeux anniversiare Leconcombremasqué  *


----------



## lumai (24 Février 2005)

_*Bon Anniversaire LCCM !!!  :love:*_

_*



*_​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Février 2005)

Merci !!! ....  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

Merci pour ces mots d'amitié qui me vont droit au coeur 
Je vous embrasse...  :love:  :love:  :love: 

_(et merci jeanba pour le "cadeau"  )_


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Février 2005)

bon anniv'


----------



## IceandFire (24 Février 2005)

A la tienne !!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

*le CCM*


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

*:love: :love: :love: tres bon annif LCM  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## supermoquette (24 Février 2005)

Bon anni objet sexuel


----------



## duracel (24 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon anni objet sexuel



Pas mieux.


----------



## macmarco (24 Février 2005)

*Joyeux Concombre Vert Serre !!!*
    





​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2005)

*Bon anniv ; proche cousin de la courge...*


----------



## Macounette (24 Février 2005)

_ Monsieur le Concombre
_ 










​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

bon annouf' *nephou*  ​


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2005)

*Eheh... joyeux anniversaire Nefou...  :love:  :love:  :love: et... félicitations... ​ *


----------



## Macounette (27 Février 2005)

_Joyeux'Annif_





_Nephou
__










_​


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Février 2005)

Néphou ça serait pas le gars qui utilise camino  ??


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Février 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire nephou


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire nephou  * :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Dedalus (27 Février 2005)

Bon anniversaire !


----------



## macmarco (27 Février 2005)

*Joyeux Nephouversaire !*
  




​


----------



## macelene (27 Février 2005)

*:love: Bon Anniversaire Néfourienlesoir...    profite...  :love:*​


----------



## Nephou (27 Février 2005)

:love: tous

Voilà; je peux pas bosser tranquillement pour la vieille dame du quai d'Orsay le dimanche sans que vous en profitiez pour flooder sous le prétexte fallacieux de mon anniversaire 

 même SonnyB. (voir fig. 1) est de la fête  _c'est Jacques Faizant qui va être jaloux_


à bientôt tous


----------



## Cillian (27 Février 2005)

Fais attention à ne pas en mettre partout   ​


----------



## iTof (28 Février 2005)

bon anniversaire mon P........ que "ce passage" te permette de bâtir de grande chose : tout est devant toi, tu le sais. Ce qui importe maintenant, c'est d'avancer, mais tu es déjà dans la bonne direction et c'est ce qui me rassure...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

bon annouf' *Pitchfork* ​


----------



## Nephou (28 Février 2005)

oui c&#8217;est vrai ça : y&#8217;a pas de raison  et bon anniv&#8217; Pitchfork


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

* bonn annifffff Pitchfork* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

*anniversaire Nephou* (un peu de retard)* et Pitchfork*


----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2005)

Bon anni mirko polo (mon colloc )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2005)

Hapizbeurdé Touyhou M'sieur Pitch


----------



## macmarco (28 Février 2005)

*HapPitch BirthForkday !!!*
  






​


----------



## IceandFire (28 Février 2005)

Happy birthday Didier :love:   





  Neph to  mais je pense que tu es pas aussi fan que le père Didier


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> oui c?est vrai ça : y?a pas de raison  et bon anniv? Pitchfork



En retour la même chose avec un peu de retard


----------



## Dedalus (28 Février 2005)




----------



## Macounette (28 Février 2005)

_Un pti' Beurre
Des Touyous_






_Pitchfork_


















​


----------



## macelene (28 Février 2005)

Bon Annif....   souvenir de musique... ​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

bon anniversaire Pascal 77


----------



## iTof (1 Mars 2005)

BON ANNIVERSAIRE Pascal 77 ! 

merci pour tes poignées de main dans AVM 


(merde, grillé par lemmy aujourd'hui !  )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> BON ANNIVERSAIRE Pascal 77 !
> 
> (merde, grillé par lemmy aujourd'hui !  )


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

Bon anniversaire Pascal 77 !!!!


----------



## Malkovitch (1 Mars 2005)

Bon anniversaire moi. Et tous les autres. Mais moi d'habord.  :love:


----------



## Macounette (1 Mars 2005)

_Pascal 77
&
 Malkovitch_




​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

*Bon anniversaire Pascal 77, Malkovitch  et Zouzou*


----------



## macelene (1 Mars 2005)

*Bon anniversaire Pascal 77, Malkovitch  et Zouzou*​
  avec des rayons de soleil...​


----------



## Dedalus (1 Mars 2005)

Ah, là, là ! Y'a embouteillage !
Alors, bon anniversaire à tous ceux dont c'est l'anniversaire, Na !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2005)

Merci à tous, et bises aux filles. :rose:  :love:  :love: même à la blonde frisée qui pique un peu


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Malkovitch et Pascal*


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2005)

'tain, avec tout ça, j'ai failli oublier ...  

BON ANNIVERSAIRE MALKOVITCH ET ZOUZOU :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2005)

*Mars* 
 Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
 Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
 Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
 Macthieu 23 mars 1980
 Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

*bonnnn annifffff  MALKOVITCH :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

* buon compleanno pascal     *


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

:love:    :love: * bon annif zouzou :love:    :love: *


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2005)

Avec tous ces CdB que mes 52 ans m'ont rapportés, je suis pile à 333 points ! j'ai gagné une super visite médicale   

_et ça tombe bien, avec la crève que je trimballe ! :hein: _


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Avec tous ces CdB que mes 52 ans m'ont rapportés, je suis pile à 333 points ! j'ai gagné une super visite médicale
> 
> _et ça tombe bien, avec la crève que je trimballe ! :hein: _



tu comptes, mal, ça fait au moins 343...


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> tu comptes, mal, ça fait au moins 343...



Non, 359.  

Bon, et pi bon anniversaire à zouzou.


----------



## macmarco (1 Mars 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Pascal 77 !!!*
  ​


----------



## Malkovitch (1 Mars 2005)

Merci les gens. Allez je ferai un effort pour ne plus passer ici *que* le jour de mon anniversaire


----------



## macmarco (1 Mars 2005)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Merci les gens. Allez je ferai un effort pour ne plus passer ici *que* le jour de mon anniversaire



Joyeux anniversaire, le gars !


----------



## Nephou (1 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Bon anniversaire Pascal 77, Malkovitch  et Zouzou*​
> 
> avec des rayons de soleil...​



jke me permets de t'accompagner dans les souhaits 


zanniv à tous


----------



## Zouzou (1 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, 359.
> 
> Bon, et pi bon anniversaire à zouzou.



Merci à tous  
Je ne viens quasi plus, mais l'anniversaire des matelots se souvient de moi 
Merci les potes


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux anniversaire Pascal 77 !!!*
> ​



Merci Coeur de Breizh


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2005)

MERCI à tous pour vos v½ux encore une fois

et je tiens à préciser que mes "52 balais" ne me sont pas montés à la tête, j'ai bloqué le compteur interne à 22. En conséquence, tout le monde est autorisé, pour ne pas dire encouragé, à me tutoyer.


----------



## Dedalus (1 Mars 2005)

ah ben je croyais que tu avais 77 ans, vu ton pseudo


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mars 2005)

Bon anniv' Msieur Pascal 77... Ouf! Un peu plus et on était demain...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> ah ben je croyais que tu avais 77 ans, vu ton pseudo



Non, en fait, ça veut dire que je tourne toujours ma langue 77 fois dans ma bouche avant de poster


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mars 2005)

* Joyeux anniversaire Paul...   :love: *  

et ...

*Bilbo aussi...* Je peux pas en dire plus: la charte, oui... :modo: :rose: ​


----------



## Bilbo (9 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je peux pas en dire plus: la charte, oui... :modo: :rose:


Dis donc, cette image elle n'a le droit de s'appeler "mylogo" que quand elle est chez moi. 

Cela dit, merci, merci. :love: :love:



			
				Le mail envoyé par PHP comme dirait SM a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Bilbo,
> 
> L'équipe des Forums MacGeneration vous souhaite un joyeux anniversaire et espère que vous serez comblé de bonheur !


Ouaaaah ! Rien que ça ! :love: :love: :love: :love:

À+


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, cette image elle n'a le droit de s'appeler "mylogo" que quand elle est chez moi.



Je suis au boulot, et j'ai fait ça dans l'urgence...   :love: C'était une image qui trainaît sur mon iDisk... :modo:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2005)

Bon bon ok je bois deux bières pour votre anni


----------



## rezba (9 Mars 2005)

*Bon anniversaire, Gérard Bronner

:love: mes v½ux les plus sincères :love:
*​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *Bon anniversaire, Gérard Bronner
> 
> :love: mes v½ux les plus sincères :love:
> *​



en 56k, il a du mérite   

bon annouf


----------



## rezba (9 Mars 2005)

T'es né un 9 mars, mon Polo ?

Bon anniversaire ! :love:
Ta doudou elle t'a gâté ? :love:
Tu vas venir poster à 2 heures du mat saoul comme un polonais de Liège ? :love:


----------



## Stargazer (9 Mars 2005)

Un spectacle à ne manquer sous aucun prétexte !  

Bon anniversaire Paul !!!


----------



## Spyro (9 Mars 2005)

* :love:  :love: Bon annouf Gégé et Popol  :love:  :love: *​


----------



## rezba (9 Mars 2005)

Mon _grand couillon chéri_,
Mon compagnon d'infortune,
Mon _lheben teil bram _que j'ai,
L'homme dont l'avatar est le plus discuté ici,
Minchir la majestueuse machoire de la justice,
Le type qui mange des choucroutes aux saucisses de Toulouse ! 
Et des cassoulets au confit d'oie et à la Strasbourg !
La truffe la plus acérée du sous-continent numérique !

Quand je pense qu'on a toujours pas trouvé Clark Kent !!!

Happy Birthday, mon *hobbit adoré* ! :love:


----------



## golf (9 Mars 2005)

*:rateau: Noyeux Nannouff la Violette  :love: *






​


----------



## macelene (9 Mars 2005)

* :love:  :love: Bon annouf MOn  
GÉgé et MOn  POpol  :love:  :love: *​


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2005)

*Joyeux Bilboversaire !*
  







​


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2005)

*Joyeux Popolversaire !*
  





​


----------



## Nephou (9 Mars 2005)

yes bon anni Paul


----------



## golf (9 Mars 2005)

*:rateau: Sans oublier le PAUL...
...isson ​*  


​


----------



## Spyro (9 Mars 2005)

Il en est tout retourné






​


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2005)

Bilbo !,Foguenne !
 Bon et heureux anniversaire !


----------



## Foguenne (9 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'es né un 9 mars, mon Polo ?
> 
> Bon anniversaire ! :love:
> Ta doudou elle t'a gâté ? :love:
> Tu vas venir poster à 2 heures du mat saoul comme un polonais de Liège ? :love:



Et oui. 

Je fête ce soir, j'espère que j'oublierais de passer par ici à mon retour. 

Merci à tous.


----------



## Nephou (9 Mars 2005)

que sa Bilbosité soit fête


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Foguenne et Bilbo !!!  *


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love: *bon annif paul :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux anniversaire Foguenne et Bilbo !!!  *




pas mieux :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

_*bon annif bilbo :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *_



surpriseeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## poildep (9 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> * :love:  :love: Bon annouf Gégé et Popol  :love:  :love: *​


 pas mieux :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

* Heureux anniversaire Paul et Bilbo ! *

j'ai pris une échelle pour vous faire la bise !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2005)

Messieurs


----------



## Bilbo (9 Mars 2005)

N'en jetez plus, je ne sais que dire. :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:

Merci à tous.   :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Balooners (9 Mars 2005)

Bon Anniversaire à vous deux


----------



## 26000 (9 Mars 2005)

Dans mes Bras les Amis viendez faire becot :love:


----------



## mactambour (9 Mars 2005)

Alors : Bon Anniversaire Paul !!!






 :love:  :love: ​


----------



## Pitchoune (9 Mars 2005)

*Bon anniversaire Paul!*

*Bon anniversaire Bilbo!*​


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2005)

Bon anniversaire Foguenne, 
ben oui, faut pas oublier les modos!


----------



## poildep (9 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Foguenne,
> ben oui, faut pas oublier les modos!


hum


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2005)

Ben quoi, j'ai envie de me faire bien voir ici, :rateau:
je suis encore jeune sur ce forum et j'ai envie d'y rester...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> *Bon anniversaire Paul!*
> 
> *Bon anniversaire Bilbo!*​



hébé....pas mieux....


----------



## abba zaba (10 Mars 2005)

Bah, je suis tombé sur ça
y' 2 mn, alors je le dépose ici. J'en profite pour faire comme tout le monde et vous souhaiter un bon anniversaireà tous les deux. Oui, en retard, je sais,...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mars 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> Bah, je suis tombé sur ça
> y' 2 mn, alors je le dépose ici. J'en profite pour faire comme tout le monde et vous souhaiter un bon anniversaireà tous les deux. Oui, en retard, je sais,...



C'est magnifique...    :love:   Allez, hop, je garde ça bien au chaud...  

Bon, hop, on remonte. 

*Mars* 
 Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
 Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
 Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
 Macthieu 23 mars 1980
 Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est magnifique...    :love:   Allez, hop, je garde ça bien au chaud...



C'est lui Bilbo ? 

Je croyais que c'était des grandes jambes qu'il avait ... :hein: 


   


 j'adore la chorégraphie ! :love:


----------



## Macounette (10 Mars 2005)

zut, chuis méchamment à la bourre. :rose: désolée. :rose:
alors





_
 Paul & Bilbo_

















 Bisous :love: :love:​


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> Bah, je suis tombé sur ça
> y' 2 mn, alors je le dépose ici. J'en profite pour faire comme tout le monde et vous souhaiter un bon anniversaireà tous les deux. Oui, en retard, je sais,...



C'est bien la première fois ou je vois une vidéo ou tout le monde a les oreilles pointues ... _*SAUF*_ Léonard Nimoy


----------



## macelene (12 Mars 2005)

*Mars* 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Bilbo, le 9 mars ....
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Christelle75015, le 14 mars...
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Macthieu 23 mars 1980
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
Tigrou, le 10 avril 1977
Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  )
Grug, le 19 avril 1971
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970...


----------



## Spyro (14 Mars 2005)

*N'anniversaire miss harmonica :love:  





*​


----------



## Grug (14 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> *N'anniversaire miss harmonica :love:
> *​


 idem


----------



## macelene (14 Mars 2005)

N'anniversaire Miss Harmonica :love:  ​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

bon anniversaire, christelle


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2005)

Joyeux anniversaires à Krynn, morden et Christelle.


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaires à Krynn, morden et Christelle.



et bon anniversiare a tous les autres...:

kona, gaffer, chpeynet, Lorted, elde, ibicus, art ataoo (50), elleinades (49), zippobrulant (49), aline.corona (48), franck751 (47), Janus (47), alin (46), tpardo (39), cro'magnon (39), stellamatutina (38), oodaaq (38), crocochocolat (37), ogrosjean (36), Shervane (35), Bapt (33), fabouk (32), Arnaud_palourde (32), sami (32), nanor (31), jeronzinho (31), thomasn (30), akhnon (27), kisrov (27), jlecat (25), DocThomas (20), macuserforever (20), rodete (20), Piaf (16), eman72 (15)...


comme ça, pas de jaloux...


----------



## toys (14 Mars 2005)

joyeux noel !!!



pardon je suis un peut decaler.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2005)

n'annif


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2005)

:love: bon anniversaire Christelle  :love:





​


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Yeah !
> 
> *Bon anniversaire Christelle !!*
> :love:
> :love:



tu lui a pas fait un p'tit roberto en dessin ?


----------



## Irish whistle (14 Mars 2005)

MERCI VOUS ETES ADORABLE

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:                 :


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2005)

Alors, je te souhaite aussi _ un très heureux anniversaire, Christelle_

et je te présente tous mes v½ux pour ton épopée irlandaise


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ou une Pépita en cacao ?
> C'est prévu !
> 
> :love:



Tu te lance dans la chocolaterie


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

*Bon annif Christelle :love:  :love:  :love: ​*


----------



## duracel (14 Mars 2005)

Bon anniversaire à tous les gens de ce jour.


----------



## lumai (14 Mars 2005)

_*Joyeux anniversaire Christelle !!! 
*_

Je te souhaite tout un tas de bonnes choses pour ta vie irlandaise !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

*Joyaux Anniversaire Christelle !!!!!!  *


----------



## Irish whistle (14 Mars 2005)

Merci Robertav, Merci Pascal77, Merci Lumai, Merci P'tit félin

'a m'fait chaud au coeur....Manque plus que SonnyBoy et mon bonheur s'ra parfait


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2005)

Bon anniversaire Christelle!

Bisou


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Robertav, Merci Pascal77, Merci Lumai, Merci P'tit félin
> 
> 'a m'fait chaud au coeur....Manque plus que SonnyBoy et mon bonheur s'ra parfait




enfin moi je suis adorable :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> enfin moi je suis adorable :love:



moi aussi


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2005)

moi plus


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi plus



c'est un problème franco-français pas franco-suisse (avec plein de petite de chocolat madame la boulangère :love: )


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi plus



tu peux t'brosser la moustache


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2005)

Ah les chacals. Une effluve d'oestrogene et ils n'en peuvent plus. Ah ça sent le printemps...


----------



## macmarco (14 Mars 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Christelle !*
:love: :love: :love:




Marco.​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

* :love:  :love:  :love: bon annif Freelancer :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Finn :love:​​*
​Note le beau brun. ​


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2005)

c'est l'anniv de finn ? 
bon anniv' Finn :love:





(qui organise un grand floude pour feter ça ? )  :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Mars 2005)

Bon Aniversaire Finn  ​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

bon anniversaire Finnounet


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

bon aniff finn !!!!!:love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Irish whistle (17 Mars 2005)

n'annif :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Dedalus (17 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est l'anniv de finn ?
> bon anniv' Finn :love:
> 
> 
> ...



Si je relançais un train pour fêter ça ?


----------



## macelene (17 Mars 2005)

*Bon Romuversaire...  :love: * ​
:style:  ...   ​


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Si je relançais un train pour fêter ça ?


  je crois qu'il s'en fiche, il a pas voulu se faire violet :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Mars 2005)

PonnanniffersairraFinn :love:


----------



## macmarco (17 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Si je relançais un train pour fêter ça ?



Et pourquoi pas un TGV par région ?


----------



## Macounette (17 Mars 2005)

​ 
FinN


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

Heureux anniversaire Romuald.


----------



## Nephou (17 Mars 2005)

bon anniv romu... et souffle bien tes volcans


----------



## Malkovitch (17 Mars 2005)

Bon anniversaire Finn. Tiens pour toi.


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mars 2005)

pffff, j'ai faillit arriver trop tard......


* Bonne anniversaire Finn*​


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> [/SIZE]Note le beau brun. [/CENTER]



T'es brun maintenant ?   



			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> je crois qu'il s'en fiche, il a pas voulu se faire violet :rateau:



  

Bref, un grand merci à vous :love:

PS : y reste quelques bouteilles pour l'AES


----------



## Dedalus (19 Mars 2005)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Finn. Tiens pour toi.




ça irait bien avec l'ancien avatar !
Bon annif malgré le retard !


----------



## macelene (23 Mars 2005)

b]Mars[/b] 
Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
Bilbo, le 9 mars ....
Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
Christelle75015, le 14 mars...
Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
Macthieu 23 mars 1980
Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
Tigrou, le 10 avril 1977
Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  )
Grug, le 19 avril 1971
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  )




tiens, moi aussi meme heure , meme jour , meme mois  mais 5 ans plus tard....


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Mars 2005)

from Clermont to Bastia:


*Bon Anniversaire Pablito....*


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2005)

*bon annif Pablitoooooo !!!! :love:  :love:  :love: *​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> from *Aiacciu*  to Bastia:
> 
> 
> *Bon Anniversaire Pablito....*



TOUT PAREIL QUE STOOK


----------



## Macounette (26 Mars 2005)

_olé
Pablito 
!!! __
:love:
_









​


----------



## macelene (28 Mars 2005)

*Féliz compleaños  Tartaruga...  :love:*​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

*bon annif Joanes !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: ​*


----------



## joanes (28 Mars 2005)

MERCI, MERCI, MERCI,

vraiment aujourd'hui il n'y a que les filles pour penser à moi,

Merci à toutes les deux :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

de la part d'une diablotine coucou: ) :



_*:love: Joyeux Anniversaire Philippe :love:*_


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> MERCI, MERCI, MERCI,
> 
> vraiment aujourd'hui il n'y a que les filles pour penser à moi,
> 
> Merci à toutes les deux :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



[mode gros_macho]Normal, c'est férié aujourd'hui, les mecs attendent que les nanas aient préparé le déjeuner pour se lever[/mode gros_macho]

Ceci dit : BON ANNIVERSAIRE BLUE TURTLE !


----------



## joanes (28 Mars 2005)

Merci, encore :love:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mars 2005)

Bon anniversaire joanes !!!


----------



## rezba (28 Mars 2005)

*Bon anniversaire, 
mon compagnon de route chéri.




:love::love: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*​


----------



## macmarco (28 Mars 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Turtle !*








​


----------



## joanes (28 Mars 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  
Vous avez inclus trop d'images dans votre signature ou dans votre précédent message. Veuillez revenir en arrière et corriger le problème.

Les images correspondent à l'utilisation de smileys, de balises  et de balises <img>. Leur utilisation est dépendante des choix de l'administrateur. ppffffffffff



Mention spéciale à mon descendeur préféré :D  :D 

[IMG]http://espn.go.com/media/oly/2002/0213/photo/a_bode_hi.jpg 


Et une grosse bise à tout(es) ceux(elles) qui ont pensé à moi aujourd"hui
























 et j'en passe...

(merci à 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et à 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour leur boulot)



Mention spéciale à Macmarco : au moins y'en a un qui a compris


----------



## Macounette (28 Mars 2005)

_
:love: joanes :love:
__





_











avec un peu de retard. désolée :rose:​


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Mars 2005)

un peu tard, je sais mais j'etais en transit (comme on dit en suisse  )


*Bon Anniversaire Joanes*


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> un peu tard, je sais mais j'etais en transit (comme on dit en suisse  )



On parle aussi de ça en médecine digestive


----------



## rezba (28 Mars 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Mention spéciale à mon descendeur préféré



Et l'autre, il a le même casque que moi !  :love:

Bon, sinon, les autres, arrettez tout de suite ces preuves d'amour, après il va croire que des gens l'apprécient vraiment au quotidien, et je ne reconnaitrais plus mon grognon.
 :love:


----------



## mado (28 Mars 2005)

Ouf, c'est encore l'heure .


----------



## rezba (28 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ouf, c'est encore l'heure .



T'as du bol. Rancunier comme il est, il ne t'aurais pas pardonné avant l'année prochaine.


----------



## mado (28 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'as du bol. Rancunier comme il est, il ne t'aurais pas pardonné avant l'année prochaine.



Ben oui mais encore faudrait'il être au courant


----------



## joanes (28 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui mais encore faudrait'il être au courant



Pardonnée (c'est Pâques, alors...  )



Bon, je vais pouvoir être super-désagréable demain


----------



## rezba (28 Mars 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vais pouvoir être super-désagréable demain



Comme d'hab ?


----------



## mado (28 Mars 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Pardonnée (c'est Pâques, alors...  )



Monsieur est bien bon 

Et maintenant tu peux me payer un coup à boire alors


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

*merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*


----------



## joanes (28 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant tu peux me payer un coup à boire alors




Oui, bon, d'accord, ça tarde un peu :rose: , mais quand même on te vois plus beaucoup trainer dans les rues ces derniers temps


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Mars 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> *merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*



mieux vaut tard que jamais.....      
bise gros....


----------



## mado (28 Mars 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Oui, bon, d'accord, ça tarde un peu :rose: , mais quand même on te vois plus beaucoup trainer dans les rues ces derniers temps



C'était l'hiver . Le grand hiver.

Mais le printemps pointe son nez. Et on devrait se croiser bientôt


----------



## macmarco (29 Mars 2005)

*Joyeux kamkilversaire !*


​


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mars 2005)

pas mieux


----------



## duracel (29 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas mieux



Étonnant, non?
Sinon, bon anniversaire.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2005)

* :love:  :love:  :love: bon annif kamkil  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## WebOliver (1 Avril 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire à.. MiniMe et Kisco.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## Stargazer (1 Avril 2005)

Bonne anniversaire à vous deux ! :love: :love:


----------



## Malkovitch (1 Avril 2005)

Bon anniversaire à un avis toujours éclairé. (MiniMe)


----------



## kisco (1 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire à.. MiniMe et Kisco.





			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonne anniversaire à vous deux ! :love: :love:



Merci ! :love: 

Joyeux anniversaire MiniMe !!!   

et Joyeux anniversaire Apple !!


----------



## macmarco (1 Avril 2005)

*Joyeux Miniversaire !!!*

  





​


----------



## macmarco (1 Avril 2005)

*Joyeux Kiskoversaire !*

   




​


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2005)

minime


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Heureux anniversaire MiniMe !


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Heureux anniversaire MiniMe !


 Happy bifdai tou you  

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

*bon annif kisco  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

*bonnnnnn anniffff MiniMe :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

bon anniversaire kisco et MiniMe   

_également à tous ceux (celles) que j'ai pu oublier..._  :rose:


----------



## Macounette (1 Avril 2005)

_




Joyeux MiniMersaire 
:love:

 &





 Happy Kisco'day 

:love:



_​


----------



## macelene (1 Avril 2005)

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
MiNime le 1er Avril 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
Tigrou, le 10 avril 1977
Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  )
Cillian le 16 avril 1966
Grug, le 19 avril 1971
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970...



Après consultation du calendrier des bougies...    


*Bon Anniversaire  Les garçons ...   KIsco et MiNime   :love: *


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

*:love:  :love:  :love:  :love: un super tres tres bon annif Nato  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 






*​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

Joyeux Anniversaire Nito !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

bon anniversaire *DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD*


----------



## Macounette (2 Avril 2005)

_Un pti' beurre_
_Des touyous_












_nato kino_

_&_

_DJ_FoX_​ 





:love: :love:​


----------



## macelene (2 Avril 2005)

Bon anniversair monsieur Coqlicot ...       :love:​


----------



## kisco (2 Avril 2005)

Nato Kino et DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD !!! :love:

et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à tous 

doublement merci à celles et ceux qui ont écrit mon nom juste


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaires à Nato et à DJFoxtrucbidule...  *​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

* :love:  :love:  :love: bon annif DJ fox :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Avril 2005)

Merci à vous  :love: 
Je vais de ce pas a l'hopital où j'étais il y a 17 ans pour me faire platrer la jambe... Tu parles d'un cadeau  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Merci à vous  :love:
> *Je vais de ce pas* a l'hopital où j'étais il y a 17 ans pour *me faire platrer la jambe*... Tu parles d'un cadeau  :rateau:



en marchant sur les mains    :rateau:


----------



## iTof (2 Avril 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Merci à vous  :love:
> Je vais de ce pas a l'hopital où j'étais il y a 17 ans pour me faire platrer la jambe... Tu parles d'un cadeau  :rateau:



et encore, t'aurais pu finir comme ça   







Bon annif'


----------



## macmarco (2 Avril 2005)

*Happy Birthday DJFox et nato !*
  




​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

bon anniversaire *dendrimere*


----------



## Macounette (3 Avril 2005)

_dendrimere_


----------



## macmarco (3 Avril 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire dendrimere !*
   ​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

* :love:  :love:  :love: tres bon annif Dendrimere  :love:  :love:  :love: 








​*


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (3 Avril 2005)

Noyeux janniversaire Dendrimère  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

bon anniversaire Cyril  ​


----------



## WebOliver (6 Avril 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Cyril! *




​


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2005)

c'est qui ?


----------



## mado (6 Avril 2005)

un telemarker


----------



## macelene (6 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> un telemarker



Suisse...?       Bon anniversaire ...   Cyril   :love:


----------



## Amok (6 Avril 2005)




----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui ?


 Un admin 

Bon annif


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

* :love:  :love: bon annif Cyril !!! :love:  :love: 








​*


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

Happy Bday to you


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> * :love:  :love: bon annif Cyril !!! :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

il est dans un état...


----------



## rezba (6 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui ?





			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> un telemarker



Ou un wikipéditer. 


:love: Bon anniversaire, cyril. :love:








Tiens, un petit cadeau : la Vigie du Lac Léman... 
​ 


​


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Merci à vous  :love:
> Je vais de ce pas a l'hopital où j'étais il y a 17 ans pour me faire platrer la jambe... Tu parles d'un cadeau  :rateau:


 effectivement, il est temps de te l'enlever


----------



## sylko (6 Avril 2005)

Même si je te l'ai déjà dit. Bon anniversaire Cyril!


----------



## macmarco (7 Avril 2005)

* Joyeux anniversaire Fat Boss Slim !

*  
​


----------



## WebOliver (7 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> * Joyeux anniversaire Fat Boss Slim !
> 
> *
> ​



Ah ben oui! Joyeux anniversaire!


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

Happy birthday to you


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

*Bon annif, Fat boss*...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

*    bon annif Fat Boss Slim     ​*


----------



## iTof (10 Avril 2005)

*Bon Anniversaire Tigrou* ​  ​


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Avril 2005)

Tigrou, Bon Anniversaire...


----------



## Oizo (10 Avril 2005)

Joyeux Anniversaire Tigrou !​


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

J'aime bien Tigrou.  Bon anniversaire à lui, donc.


----------



## macmarco (10 Avril 2005)

*Joyeux Tigrouversaire !*

  




​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

*tres bon annif tigrou !!! :love:  :love:  :love: 





​*


----------



## WebOliver (11 Avril 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Lemmy... A tout bientôt...


----------



## macelene (11 Avril 2005)

jamais trop tard pour bien faire ...

*Hier...

Bon Anniversaire  Tigrou...  :love:

CE matin...

Bon Anniversaire  LEmmy...   :love:
*​


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Avril 2005)

a notre roi :king: du :



> c'est ouvert



bon anniversaire.....


----------



## Stargazer (11 Avril 2005)

Bon anniversaire Lemmy !  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire Lemmy !  :love:



 stargazer, 

toi, des qu'on te dis, c'est ouvert, hop tu rappliques.....


----------



## golf (11 Avril 2005)

Et dire que chaque année, il râle encore un peu plus :rateau:
Mais où va-t-on


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

lemmyversaire ouvert


----------



## sylko (11 Avril 2005)

Bon anniversaire, l'ami.


----------



## joanes (11 Avril 2005)

Salut les accro   


Bon anniv Lemmy


----------



## mado (11 Avril 2005)

Bon anniv Lemmy


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

* :love:    :love: tres tres bon annif Lemmy  :love:    :love: 









*​

.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

Yes happy Bday


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Avril 2005)

Feliz Cumpleaños Señor Lemmy !













*Et en cadeau d'anniversaire ?*
J'ai bien une idée mais...


----------



## iTof (11 Avril 2005)

bon anniv' iPapy :love: !
tiens, pour le coup, j'ai retrouvé une photo de nous 2


----------



## rezba (11 Avril 2005)

Bon anniversaire, Lemmy !


----------



## poildep (11 Avril 2005)

Bon annif' vieille râleuse. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

à toutes et tous, un seul mot:​



 beaucoup ​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2005)

C'est trop tard ? non ?  _avec le décalage horaire j'ai du mal :rateau:_


_Bon Anniversaire Lemmy !!!!! 
_


----------



## Bassman (11 Avril 2005)

bon anniversaire lemmy


----------



## wizz (12 Avril 2005)

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE STOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:        

26 tres peu de dents   YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH tien bc pour la peine


----------



## Stargazer (12 Avril 2005)

Bon anniversaire stook !!!​
   :love:   ​


----------



## Luc G (12 Avril 2005)

Honte sur moi : je n'ai même pas souhaité son anniversaire à mon collègue de tranche, vieux râleur s'il en est. Remarquez, comme ça, je lui donne une occasion supplémentaire de râler, je lui fais donc un cadeau qu'il appréciera j'en suis sûr   

Un conseil au jeune Stook qui fête aussi son anniversaire : ne suis pas le déplorable exemple de Lemmy


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Avril 2005)

Merci a tous, meme MacG s'y est mis....



			
				un mail de MacG a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour stook,
> 
> L'équipe des Forums MacGeneration vous souhaite un joyeux anniversaire et espère que vous serez comblé de bonheur !



qu'il est bien fait ce forum.......   

merci...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Bon anniversaire stook


----------



## macmarco (12 Avril 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Stook !


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2005)

Bonn anniversaire Stook et Lemmy (avec un peu de retard!)


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Stouque aussi!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Lorna, Bassou, Luc, Fab' et Valoriel merci beaucoup également  

merci également pour tous les mails, tél et messages divers et variés   

c'est reparti pour un tour


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

bon anniversaire Stook   

_et n'écoutes pas trop ce radoteur de Luc, il ne dit rien que des bêtises_  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Avril 2005)

*NANANNIVERSAIRE STOOKY *


 :king:   ​


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Avril 2005)

merci a tous.......merci.....j'ai plus de munition pour remercier tout le monde mais ça viendra....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

*un tres bon super annif stook      :love: 







​*


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

doublon...

donc *oduble bon annif stook !!!!!!* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## joanes (12 Avril 2005)

Bonnaniversaire Stook






destiny​


----------



## rezba (12 Avril 2005)

Bon anniversaire, stook ! 




​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Avril 2005)

M'sieur stook


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Avril 2005)

vous rivalisez d'ingeniosité, merci, merci...........


----------



## iTof (12 Avril 2005)

*BON ANNIVERSAIRE A "L'OUVREUR" DE NOS NUITS  *​ 
Posté par *stook/lemmy*





_ bienvenue ​_

​

_Posté par *stook/lemmy*_
_bonne nuit...:sleep:_






			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> merci d'avoir fait l'ouverture





			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai, mais j'hesitais a ouvrir un nouveau post......
> et puis, je me suis dis, Lemmy va arriver en courant pour nous dire :  c'est ouvert
> mais non.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> *BON ANNIVERSAIRE A "L'OUVREUR" DE NOS NUITS  *​
> Posté par *stook/lemmy*
> 
> _ bienvenue ​_​
> ...



   

merci iTof  

_... et que je n'entende pas "l'ouvreuse n'a pas de culotte"_  :rateau:


----------



## rezba (12 Avril 2005)

"l'ouvreuse n'a pas de culotte"


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> "l'ouvreuse n'a pas de culotte"



me doutais bien qu'un vicieux viendrait laisser ses mains traîner


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Avril 2005)

..................


----------



## Macounette (12 Avril 2005)

​ _stook
&
Lemmy_​ 











​ 


pfiouh presque à la bourre :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Macounette et Pato: merci


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

merci a tous pour cette journee de joyeux anniversaire et bonne nuit....:sleep:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Avril 2005)

Ben ouais, j'suis en retard !  :rose: 

Bon anniversaire

stook  et Lemmy

Un p'tit bout de gateau quand même ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

merci à toi, PoorMonsteR


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Avril 2005)

*Merki!*​


----------



## tedy (14 Avril 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire à moi... 


Merci, merci, merci   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Tedy


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

*    :love:  :love: bon annif tedy  :love:  :love:    






​*


----------



## tedy (14 Avril 2005)

ou t'as trouvé ma photo?  


Merci robertav  :love: 
et Merci cor biensur


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> Merci robertav  :love:
> et Merci cor biensur




on ne remercie pas avant d'avoir recu son cadeau   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire à moi...



hep, bon anniversaire.....


----------



## tedy (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on ne remercie pas avant d'avoir recu son cadeau  :love: :love: :love:


 
Bas on dit merci quand alors???   

(merci stook)


----------



## macmarco (14 Avril 2005)

*Joyeux Tedyversaire !*

   




​


----------



## tedy (14 Avril 2005)

Merci compatriote de coeur !!!


----------



## iTof (15 Avril 2005)

bon anniversaire Huexley 
> y'a une bouffe en préparation à Lyon qui se monte...


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Avril 2005)

bon anniversaire huexley......


et c'est l'anniveraire du Caribu.....j'aime bien les Caribu.......

Caribuuuuuuu, Caribuuuuuuu uuuuuuuuu (les Pixies...)


----------



## rezba (15 Avril 2005)

*Happy Birthday, Géant Vert* 





​


----------



## WebOliver (15 Avril 2005)

Ah ben ouais... bon anniversaire Huexley.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Avril 2005)

n'annif hoaxlait


----------



## dool (15 Avril 2005)

Joyeuse vieillesse mon Huexnickchounet !!!!!!!!!!!

:love: :love:

Margarita et stagiaire à volonté


----------



## huexley (15 Avril 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Joyeuse vieillesse mon Huexnickchounet !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :love: :love:
> 
> Margarita et stagiaire à volonté




Elle doit venir à midi \o/ :love:


Merci à vous  et à Dool de m'avoir trainé ici


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

*   :love:    bon annif HoaXlait    :love:    






*



.


----------



## macmarco (15 Avril 2005)

Joyeux Géant Vert Serre !


  ​


----------



## macelene (16 Avril 2005)

*Bon chocolatVersair Cillian...*  :love:​


----------



## Grug (16 Avril 2005)

joyeux niversaire cillian


----------



## macmarco (16 Avril 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Cillian !*

  ​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Cillian


----------



## sylko (16 Avril 2005)

Bon anniversaire Cillian


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2005)

n'anniv Cilian.


----------



## bebert (16 Avril 2005)

Ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas parcouru ce tradada (tsoin tsoin).

Bon anniversaire Cillian !!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

bon anniversaire Cillian ​


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2005)

n'anniv' cillian


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

*    un superbe annif Cillian    





​*





.


----------



## Cillian (16 Avril 2005)

*Un grand merchi à tout'ches zé à touches  :love:  :love:  :love: *​

Décholé pour l'articulachion, j'ai encore du chocolat plein la bouche! Schlurp! Schlurp!
Huummm! Merci macelene  :love: je me régale.

Ha! Flûte! Zut, maintenant y en a plein le clavier


----------



## Stargazer (19 Avril 2005)

Bon anniversaire Grug et Grug2 !!! 
  
:love: :love: :love:​


----------



## prerima (19 Avril 2005)

bon anniversaire Grug !


----------



## iTof (19 Avril 2005)

Vive le Poisson frais ! Bon anniv'


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Avril 2005)

* bon anniversaire a notre merou préféré.......* 


ps: une bise au captain igloo si tu le croises a ta petite fete.....


----------



## iTof (19 Avril 2005)

et bon anniversaire au Breton


----------



## poildep (19 Avril 2005)

En cadeau, une bande dessinée à colorier de Nikita Mandryka.


----------



## macmarco (19 Avril 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Grug !*

   















			
				*¤@xxx--->¼&#8719;ª&#937; a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug.


​


----------



## bebert (19 Avril 2005)

En avril le poisson est en promotion ! 

Bonaniv' Grug !


----------



## macelene (19 Avril 2005)

*Bon Anniv Monsieur Grug...!!!  :love:     *​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Avril 2005)

*BON ANNIV' GRUG & GRUG 2*





*J'ai pensé à un petit cadeau, j'espère que ça fera plaisir...*


----------



## mado (19 Avril 2005)

*Bon anniv GRUG...*
​


----------



## WebOliver (19 Avril 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Grug! ​*


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

*:love: Blopbloplbopblibleblopbloooooooop ! :love:

*


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2005)

Bon anniversaire


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Avril 2005)

Pour ton anniversaire, je t'offre une folle nuit avec toutes mes copines là dessous!!


----------



## supermoquette (19 Avril 2005)

n'annif patate


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

calmes-toi, j'oublie pas   

 bon anniversaire ​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Avril 2005)

'n'anniv', GRUG


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Avril 2005)

Une p'tite toilette et voilà !






Bon Anniversaire Grug !


----------



## lumai (19 Avril 2005)

_*Bon anniversaire Grug !!!*_

Un resto pour fêter ça ?  




​


----------



## IceandFire (19 Avril 2005)

Happy birthday Maurice... euh Grug  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (19 Avril 2005)

:love: 
Tiens grug  on a retrouver l' icone de "thon" navigateur préféré (shiira ) qui était parti de "thon" Dock    :love:


----------



## macmarco (19 Avril 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire aussi à *Tangi* et *MamaCass* !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Avril 2005)

Joyeux aniversaire Grug  :love:  :love:  :love: Et a Tangi aussi


----------



## poildep (19 Avril 2005)

D'après un gateau et un scénario de Spyro. :love:


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (19 Avril 2005)

*Happy Birthday Holy Pope Fish !*


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

Ah ma grug, happy birthday.


----------



## duracel (19 Avril 2005)

Bonne anniversiare Grug.....


----------



## Spyro (19 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> D'après un gateau et un scénario de Spyro. :love:


Vu de face (et un peu au ralenti )






Bon anniversaire Bloub !
Euh Grug !


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Avril 2005)

bon anniversaire a Tangui aussi.........


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Avril 2005)

*Bon anniversaire Tanguy*



P.S : t'as des nouvelles de Laverdure ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

*   :love:  :love:   un superbe bon annif GRUG !!!    :love:  :love:   





pour l'occasion je t'offre un compagnon pour meubler ta solitude 
et pedaler plus vite dans ton bocal   







*






.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

*    tres bon annif TANGI     







*


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

*     bon annif MamaCass    





*


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2005)

GRUG :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Grug (20 Avril 2005)

:love: merci à tous :love:
ça fait chaud au c½ur, je suis content,
hyper content





  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :love: merci à tous :love:
> ça fait chaud au c½ur, je suis content,
> hyper content
> 
> ...


Trop tard, aujourd'hui  je ne t'le souhaite plus


----------



## poildep (20 Avril 2005)

Au fait, vous avez remarqué ? Le poisson est bélier. :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (20 Avril 2005)

Et merde j'voulais po loupé l'anniv de mon grug preferé 


Désolé mon poto

Pleins de bonnes choses mon grug :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :love: merci à tous :love:
> ça fait chaud au c½ur, je suis content,
> hyper content
> 
> ...



Désolé Grug, mon gif fonctionnait très bien avec Safari hier  :rose:


----------



## Cillian (20 Avril 2005)

Heu! voilà tout est dit

      ​


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Xav'... ​ *


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

*bon annif Nato Kino.....trois ans, c'est bien.....  *


----------



## Stargazer (21 Avril 2005)

Bon anniversaire Nato Kino !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

comme ficelle d'ailleurs, c'est leur MacGiversaire......


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Avril 2005)

joyeux macgéniversaire


----------



## macmarco (21 Avril 2005)

C'est pas malin !


----------



## supermoquette (21 Avril 2005)

hein ?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2005)

*Avril* 
Kisco, 1er avril 1982
MiNime le 1er Avril 
nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
Tigrou, le 10 avril 1977
Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  )
Cillian le 16 avril 1966
Grug, le 19 avril 1971
guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970...


----------



## macmarco (21 Avril 2005)

*Joyeux anniv' MacG !!!*

:love:​


----------



## rezba (22 Avril 2005)

C'est vrai ça, 



Bon Anniversaire, MacGeneration​ 

:love:​


----------



## macelene (22 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ça,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Et ya pas de grande Fête pour cet Anniversaire...?       


Longue vie à  MAcGénération...  :love: 
*​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

Quoi c'est tout ? 

rien d'autre ?

ben elle est où la mega grosse fête  ????
Quoi pas de fête pour l'anniversaire de Macg ??? rien, rien du tout ? 

:hein: ch'uis déçue là ! 

mais bon :*
:love: Bon Anniversaire Macgénération :love:

*_Edit : j'avais pas vu le post de Macelene, mon post était en instance d'envoi depuis 20 mn !_  *
*


----------



## rezba (22 Avril 2005)

Ben c'est pas la fête tous les jours, ici ? :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Avril 2005)

palliatif


----------



## bebert (22 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *
> :love: Bon Anniversaire Macgénération :love:
> *



Pas mieux !  :rateau:


----------



## macelene (23 Avril 2005)

*Un anniversaire gigantesque mille choses pour Toi...  Mon Poildep
:love:   :love:   :love:*

   ​


----------



## Stargazer (23 Avril 2005)

Bon anniversaire poildep​
  
 :love:  :love:  :love:​


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Avril 2005)

*bon annif le clignoteux....* ​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

Bon anniversaire poil de pète


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

*bon annif poildep  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: ​*


----------



## macmarco (23 Avril 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Mike !*

    :love:





​


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2005)

Bon anniversaire Mike ​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Avril 2005)

*Happy Birthday Poildep*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Avril 2005)

*FELICE ANNIVERSARIU ; tête d'ampoule*


----------



## supermoquette (23 Avril 2005)

c ki poildep ?


----------



## lumai (23 Avril 2005)

*Bon Anniversaire Mike !!!*





​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

je sors à peine de chez le coiffeur ... :rose: je me suis remarquillée pour l'occasion ... :rose:
Pour ceux qui ne m'imaginent pas : voilà pour vous aider :





Bon maintenant ... humhum ...

_ [voix suave ON] happyyyy biiirthday to youuuuuuuuu Happy birthday to youuuuuu Poildep ....Happy biiiirthday to youuuuuu ....[voix suave OFF] :love:_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je sors à peine de chez le coiffeur ... :rose: je me suis remarquillée pour l'occasion ... :rose:
> Pour ceux qui ne m'imaginent pas : voilà pour vous aider :



Waaaaaaahoooooouuuuuuuu!!!'Tain d'Adèle!!!!  T'es comme ça pour de vrai?  :love:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oh puréééée !
> :affraid:
> 
> *Sacré boulot de reformatage !!*
> ...


*
Reformatage ?* :mouais:

 c'est du 100% pur vrai blonde platine AOC ! moi m'sieur ! 
_ Quoi?  ouais bon ok j'ai un peu retravaillé la photo :rose:_

Faut pas les écouter Poildep, sont jaloux ! 

_ Edit :  en plus il fait que de me copier l'aut' au dessus là !  _


----------



## Spyro (23 Avril 2005)

Bon Anniversaire Poildec'  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## poildep (23 Avril 2005)

bon ben merci. :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Avril 2005)

j'espère que ça fonctionne  :mouais:

désolé poildep, un peu en retard


----------



## sylko (23 Avril 2005)

Bon anniversaire poildep.


----------



## sylko (24 Avril 2005)

Ouf!    

A une minute près et je passais pour un naze...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Avril 2005)

Bon, chui un nase, mais j'm en fous.  Bons anniversaires Poildep... et quetzalk.   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

* :love:    tres bon annif quetzalk     :love: 






​*




.


----------



## macmarco (24 Avril 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire l'Olmèque Volant !*

   ​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

Bon anniversaire quetzalk


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2005)

Bon anniversaire lilimac54​
  
 :love:  :love:  :love:​


----------



## poildep (25 Avril 2005)

ah ouais , c'était l'annif à l'olmèque à la tronche de poète. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

*   bon annif lilimac    








​*


----------



## Grug (25 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bon ben merci. :love:


 oh fachte, on me dit jamais rien à moi.

Bonnanniv' en retard poildep :love:


----------



## macelene (30 Avril 2005)

*Bon anniversaire...      de la part de Monica... :love:*​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

Bon anniversaire Roberto


----------



## WebOliver (30 Avril 2005)

*... joyeux anniversaire Roberto*  ​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Avril 2005)

*Bon anniversaire à l'homme à la positive attitude débordante de bonnes énergies*

 
:rose: 
   
  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Avril 2005)

Bon anniversaire Roberto  Monica n'est pas loin


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

*   :love:  :love:  :love:   robertoooooooo !!!!!!   :love:  :love:   




*







.


----------



## IceandFire (30 Avril 2005)

Happy Birthday Pouelde très en retard  et Roberto to


----------



## lumai (30 Avril 2005)

*
Bon Anniversaire Roberto !!!  :love:*​ * 


*_Tu préfères laquelle ???_

 



​


----------



## sylko (30 Avril 2005)

*Feliz aniversario Roberto!* 







Très sympas ces fringues...


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Avril 2005)

*Bon Anniversaire Roberto* 
:love: :love: 
 




  




 
:love:  





:love:


----------



## poildep (30 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Incomplets forcément, précieux parfois, ils me font plaisir ces p'tits bouts de vous.
> :love:


Enlève ta main, vicieux ! 


_Bon annif Robertouille. :love:   _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Avril 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> *Ouah!!!! Fada ; qué bonnasse!!!*



Heuuuuu... Oui, bon anniversaire aussi ROBERTO :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## miosis (30 Avril 2005)

Bo nani versère, Rob

 :king:


----------



## macmarco (30 Avril 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Vincent !*

    :love:​


----------



## joanes (30 Avril 2005)

Trés bon anniversaire Roberto    :love:


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (30 Avril 2005)

Happy birthday le Spanish Guy !  

Be aware ! :style:


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2005)

zoyeux zanniverfaire :casse:


----------



## Irish whistle (30 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> zoyeux zanniverfaire :casse:



Bonne anniversaire Roberto


----------



## MacEntouziast (30 Avril 2005)

*Vas-y,Roberto,  souffle, tu peux le faire !!*


----------



## guytantakul (30 Avril 2005)

Joyeux anniv' Compadre !


----------



## guytantakul (30 Avril 2005)

ma qué yé souis vénou, qué yé mé rappelais la date bueno 
qué yé né souis pas tropo latino, ma quelle efforte yé produit por sortir do la cavo - el sol, il me pique les yeux comme du tabasco !  (aïe mon ½il)


----------



## Spyro (30 Avril 2005)

*BON ANNIVERSAIRE**
missieur Vincent*


----------



## macelene (30 Avril 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniv' Compadre !




*Toutes mes confuses ( malas doué !...    ) pour être passé tout à coté de Ton Compleaños Guytan.... :rose:



Féliz Compleaños Guytantakull....   :love: 
*


----------



## WebOliver (30 Avril 2005)

*Ah ben oui alors... joyeux anniversaire GuyTan.  :love:  ​*

... à Number One aussi. Quand c'est que tu réouvres Only-Mac.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

*      :love: bon annif guytantakul  :love:      *


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Avril 2005)

Bon, ben il est pas encore minuit, alors Roberto je t'ai amené deux copines 






Bon Anniv' Roberto !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Celle de gauche ?_
> 
> 
> :love:




c'est vrai que celle de gauche est plus... heu plus... enfin plus quoi !


----------



## sylko (30 Avril 2005)

Oups, c'est vrai... 

*Bon anniversaire à guytantakul et Number One* 

Des jumelles. Comme ça, pas de jaloux.


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2005)

Gauche ?


----------



## iTof (30 Avril 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Oups, c'est vrai...
> 
> *Bon anniversaire à guytantakul et Number One*
> 
> Des jumelles. Comme ça, pas de jaloux.


 si... les autres   


> ben z'avez été boulés donc RAS...


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mai 2005)

Joyeux anniversaires


----------



## sylko (1 Mai 2005)

*Bon anniversaire Didier* 

Pour fêter ça, une entrée pour visiter cette galerie.


----------



## macelene (1 Mai 2005)

*Longue Vie à Galerie...  Il est vraiment sentationnel  Didier     :love:*

_*Bon Anniversaire...  :style: Didier... *_


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mai 2005)

*Oui! Joyeux anniversaire Didier!   



*


----------



## IceandFire (1 Mai 2005)

Didier Président !!!!  j'ai bon là ? 
Le 29 Mai votez didier !!! 
Hey !  Didier, un conseil, en ce jour de ta naissance : "Arrêtes d'amuser la galerie !!!!"   
Bon allez Bon Anniversaire


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

*    bon annif didier     *


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

*didier* ​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Didier


----------



## macmarco (1 Mai 2005)

Arrrgghh !!!! :sick:
J'ai raté l'anniversaire de Guytan ! 

Joyeux anniversaire Tantakul ! :rose:


----------



## macmarco (1 Mai 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Didier !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (5 Mai 2005)

Ben voilà, j'ai 21 ans aujourd'hui! Je dois avouer que non, ça ne me fait pas grand chose, mais la date par contre m'a fait sourire: *05/05/05* !

Enfin voilà, je profite de _"l'évènement"_ pour souhaiter un joyeux anniversaire à tous les taureaux du 5 mai et pour dire un grand merci à toute la communauté MacGe pour être... ce qu'elle est.

A bientôt!


----------



## sylko (5 Mai 2005)

*Bon anniversaire!*


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)




----------



## valoriel (5 Mai 2005)

On est le 5 mai    

M'enfin félicitation quand même

 bon anniversaire ​
 :love: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

Bon anniversaire l'ami


----------



## NightWalker (5 Mai 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire vieux...


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Mai 2005)




----------



## MacMadam (5 Mai 2005)

05/05/05, c'est pas tous les jours qu'on fête ça ! Manquerait plus que t'aies 5 ans, 50 ou 55 ans 
Bon anniversaire


----------



## semac (5 Mai 2005)

bon anniversaire !


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mai 2005)

HAPPIE BEURSSEDAIE TOUE IOU 

:love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (5 Mai 2005)

Merci à vous tous :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, j'ai 21 ans aujourd'hui! Je dois avouer que non, ça ne me fait pas grand chose, mais la date par contre m'a fait sourire: *05/05/05* !
> 
> Enfin voilà, je profite de _"l'évènement"_ pour souhaiter un joyeux anniversaire à tous les taureaux du 5 mai et pour dire un grand merci à toute la communauté MacGe pour être... ce qu'elle est.
> 
> A bientôt!



discussion fusionnée 

Bon anniversaire


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

'tain, je suis a la bourre......desole, bon annif......


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (6 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> discussion fusionnée


Ok, c'est mieux comme ça 



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire


merciiii 



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, je suis a la bourre......desole, bon annif......


merci, merci, et encore merci à toi et à tous les autres


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mai 2005)

Oups à la bourre également  :rose: :rose:

Mais bon anniversaire dcz_    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

*tres tres tres bon annif dcz !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mai 2005)

tiens la chag' devient majeure aujourd'hui


----------



## sylko (7 Mai 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Chagregel!*


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire chagregrel


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2005)

*     :love:     tres bon annif chagregrel     :love:     *






​






.


----------



## IceandFire (7 Mai 2005)

Happy Birthday LE Chag  un ptit portable en cadeau ?  ou un message de ton ami de Strasbourg ???  

tiens  La compil !!!!! 


"Quand tu as une bosse comme ca dans la coque c'est loin d'être normal, cela dit comme c'est derriere et que tu n'as pas d'autre probleme je ne l'échangerai pas mais tu peux toujours demander d'ou ca...
Ben une bosse a mon avis c'est pas normal mais bon :mouais: 
Ca a l'air plus gros que sur la photo ton problème, peut etre un pb de série???
C'est vrai que si tu n'as aucun pixel défectueux etc... ca ne vaut peut etre pas le coup, en plus c'est derriere la charniere donc ca ne se voit pas trop
En plus si il est pas dans la meme piece :love:
Tu dis que tu n'as pas de problème flagrant donc tu en as quand meme
Enfin je vais essayer pour voir  
N'y aurait il pas un risque de surchauffe 
Il est reconnu que la portée de Airport sur le 15" est tres faible, j'ai aussi un 15' et c'est vrai que c'est pas terrible mais moi ca me suffit
Pas mal le jeu de mot :love: 
La comparaison est tres bonne :love: 
Moi je dirais que c'est pas normal alors n'hésites pas a aller au SAV 
Non pas de carte Airport dans un Newton
Moins de 100 euros ca c'est vraiment un bon prix 
Il fonctionne encore le Power CD 
C'est encore mieux que la pub :love: 
Je crois pas qu'il y ait une option en plus
Moi pour le moment je suis satisfait de l'écran de mon PWB parfois il y a des zones plus sombres mai j'ai l'impression qur ca disparait quand le PWB chauffe
Je pense personnellement qu'on aura la droit à une belle surprise
Pour l'instant ca tourne
Je fais exactement la meme manip et ca dure 5 secondes
1000 euros c'est vraiment un bon prix
La question est... ou est le Mac Mini ??? tellement petit et discret
Heureusement que ce n'était que ca  
Ah c'est clair que le Power CD a de la gueule"

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE !!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mai 2005)

La Chagregelle, quel poème...  :love: 

Cette Parisienne exilée en terres iséroises mérite le détour, et même le demi-tour. Tout le monde la connaît désormais à Grenoble, cette fée de la nuit, qui comme sa moitié la Baloonette, a déjà usé plusieurs fois les semelles de ses schlapettes sur tout les dancefloors de la place. Le cheveu toujours en bataille elle parcourt les rues sur sa bicyclette rose laissant derrière quelques effluves _herbiroves_. Sa maison, son logement est un vase capharnaüm. Poussez la première porte (le digicode est cassé). Suivez le long couloir avec de multiples portes. Ensuite une cour intérieure (c'est la classe chez la Chag'). Encore une porte, et c'est là, sur la droite. Frappez plusieurs fois, elle est peut-être à l'étage. Nous sommes enfin entrés. Des feuilles en tout genre jonchent le sol, la télé est allumée en permanence, passant en boucle les derniers épisodes de la Star Academy. La Chag' est là, couchée dans son fauteuil, la pupille dilatée et essayant vaguement d'entonner _J'attends l'amouuuurrrr..._ de Jenifer. La demeure est malgré tout vaste et spacieuse. Il s'agit en fait d'un grand duplex. Jacuzzi et baignoire 8 places au rez, chambres d'hôtes, salle d'info. A l'étage, elle dispose en plus de cela quelques King Size Beds qu'elle reservera à ses invitées les plus chères. Si vous avez la chance de partager une soirée avec la Chag', n'hésitez pas. Après quelques tentatives infructueuses de mise en route, elle est lanchée, à 200 à l'heure et vous ne pourrez plus l'arrêter. Pendant le repas, elle entâmera un de ses mystérieux et langoureux strip-tease dont seule elle possède le secret, tout en criant à qui veut l'entendre quelques phrases bien senties, entrecoupées de «Prout, caca» par ci par là. Les clients du lieux seront ravis d'assister à un tel spectacle pour pas un rond.

Allez, j'en ai trop dit, il y a tant encore à découvrir.  

Joyeux anniversaire Chag'.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2005)

la chag'  ​


----------



## energizer (8 Mai 2005)

bon anniversaire MackZeKnife


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2005)

Bon anniversaire MackZeKnife


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2005)

*    bon annif  MackZeKnife  ​*









.


----------



## chagregel (9 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> La Chagregelle, quel poème...  :love:
> 
> Cette Parisienne exilée en terres iséroises mérite le détour, et même le demi-tour. Tout le monde la connaît désormais à Grenoble, cette fée de la nuit, qui comme sa moitié la Baloonette, a déjà usé plusieurs fois les semelles de ses schlapettes sur tout les dancefloors de la place. Le cheveu toujours en bataille elle parcourt les rues sur sa bicyclette rose laissant derrière quelques effluves _herbiroves_. Sa maison, son logement est un vase capharnaüm. Poussez la première porte (le digicode est cassé). Suivez le long couloir avec de multiples portes. Ensuite une cour intérieure (c'est la classe chez la Chag'). Encore une porte, et c'est là, sur la droite. Frappez plusieurs fois, elle est peut-être à l'étage. Nous sommes enfin entrés. Des feuilles en tout genre jonchent le sol, la télé est allumée en permanence, passant en boucle les derniers épisodes de la Star Academy. La Chag' est là, couchée dans son fauteuil, la pupille dilatée et essayant vaguement d'entonner _J'attends l'amouuuurrrr..._ de Jenifer. La demeure est malgré tout vaste et spacieuse. Il s'agit en fait d'un grand duplex. Jacuzzi et baignoire 8 places au rez, chambres d'hôtes, salle d'info. A l'étage, elle dispose en plus de cela quelques King Size Beds qu'elle reservera à ses invitées les plus chères. Si vous avez la chance de partager une soirée avec la Chag', n'hésitez pas. Après quelques tentatives infructueuses de mise en route, elle est lanchée, à 200 à l'heure et vous ne pourrez plus l'arrêter. Pendant le repas, elle entâmera un de ses mystérieux et langoureux strip-tease dont seule elle possède le secret, tout en criant à qui veut l'entendre quelques phrases bien senties, entrecoupées de «Prout, caca» par ci par là. Les clients du lieux seront ravis d'assister à un tel spectacle pour pas un rond.
> 
> ...






Merci merci :love: à tous :love: 

Une légende cette chag' !!!!


----------



## sylko (10 Mai 2005)

*Bon anniversaire ricchy*


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mai 2005)

*A ben oui... bon anniversaire Ricchy! *​


----------



## Nioube (10 Mai 2005)

bonne ricchy


----------



## sylko (10 Mai 2005)

Pour ceux et celles qui ne connaissent pas encore notre Ricchy national.

Refile-lui ta meuf et il te la transforme en star.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Mai 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux et celles qui ne connaissent pas encore notre Ricchy national.
> 
> Refile-lui ta meuf et il te la transforme en star.


 loool   
Il a quand même pas "tout" changé, les boucles d'oreilles sont encore pareilles... :rateau:


----------



## N°6 (10 Mai 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Refile-lui ta meuf et il te la transforme en star.



Ce qui est assez rassurant finalement, c'est qu'elles n'y gagnent pas toutes, je trouve   


Sinon, bon anniversaire Ricchy


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

*    bon annivesaire Ricchy    







​*






.


----------



## bouilla (10 Mai 2005)

Vi, *Bon anniversaire Ricchy !

*T'organises pas une ptite fête avec tes modeles des fois ?


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mai 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire BlackBeru... 





*​

Bon, je remets la liste complète.

*Janvier*
Semac, le 1er janvier 1972.
Fanrem , le 5 janvier...
Kokua, le 13 janvier 1967.
FabienR le 14 janvier ....
Duracel aussi  
Dude, le 22 janvier 1986.

*Février*
 Macelene, le 12 février
 Pitchoune, le 12 février 1980.
 Nephou, le 27 février 1979

*Mars* 
 Foguenne, le 9 mars 1974.
 Tornade 13, le 13 mars 1971
 Finn_Atlas, le 17 mars 1979. Photo
 Macthieu 23 mars 1980
 Kamkil, le 29 Mars 1986.

*Avril* 
 Kisco, 1er avril 1982
 nato kino, le 2 avril 1968
 Tigrou, le 10 avril 1977
 Lemmy, le 11 avril 1946.
 Nemo44, 12 avril 1974 à 06h30 (j'suis un lève tôt  )
 Grug, le 19 avril 1971
 guytantakul, le 30 avril 1966.
 Roberto Vendez, le 30 avril aussi, mais 1970... 

*Mai *
 MackZeKnife (MZK), le 8 mai 1965
 Black Beru, le 11 mai 1980.
 iMax, le 23 mai 1986.


*Juin* 
 Dark Templar, le 1er Juin 1987, à 16 h 22.
 bonpat, le 2 juin 1964.
 Lio70, le 19 juin 1970. 
 pommecroquee, le 23 juin 1966.
 Magnus_wislander, le 24 juin 1990

*Juillet* 
 GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
 Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
 LeSqual, le 10 juillet 1978
 Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
 Bassman 18 Juillet 1980
 Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

*Août* 
 karl40, le 5 août 1969
 bouillabaisse, le 6 août 1978.
 prerima, le 9 août 1982.
 Legritch, le 11 août 1968.
 PetIrix, le 15 août 1973.
 Mad'doc, le 15 août 1973 !!!! 
 Mon½il, le 17 août 1968 à 11h30 (j'avais déjà pas envie de me lever)
 Niconemo, le 29 août 1970.
 Philito, le 30 août 1979.
 Golf, le 30 août 1954 Photo 

*Septembre*
 krystof, le 14 septembre 1970.
 Alan.a, le 24 septembre 1974
 lumai, le 29 septembre 1977

*Octobre* 
 macmarco : 01/10/1968
 macinside :04/10/1981
 anntraxh, le 7 octobre 1958.
 benjamin, le 13 octobre 1981
 maousse, le 14 octobre 1980
 Jean-ClaudeVanDamme le 18 octobre 1960
 oupsy, le 21 octobre 1966. 
 gribouille, le 24 octobre 1976
 supermoquette, le 27 octobre 1972
 dool, le 29 octobre 1981 sa photo 

*Novembre* 
 tomtom, le 5 novembre 1973.Sa photo
 deep, le 7 novembre 1975. Sa photo
 ginette107, le 7 novembre 1981.
 jpmiss, le 10 novembre 1966.
 Luc G, le 11 novembre 1953.
 WebOliver, le 13 novembre 1975.
 Alex666, le 14 novembre 1971
 Thebig, le 24 novembre 1949.
 Sylko, le 27 novembre 1957
 Franswa, le 28 novembre 1985 à 3h00 (et oui, je faisais déjà c.... le monde )
 bebert, le 29 novembre 1967.
 Pixelemon, le 30 à 4h00, en 1974.

*Décembre*
 Goulven, le 3 décembre 1972
 Jeffouille, le 4 décembre 1965
  barbarella, le 5 décembre 1967
 Rezba, le 14 Décembre 1966
 aricosec, le 17 décembre 1937 
 Goul, le 19 décembre 1978
 kasparov, le 24 decembre 1985.
 Yip, le 24 decembre 1960. 
 Jesus, le 25 décembre
 DocEvil, le 28 décembre 1970.
 Alèm, le 29 décembre 1973
 Amok, le 31 décembre 1963


----------



## IceandFire (11 Mai 2005)

tikzzzz tikizzz richhy


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Mai 2005)

*SALUT À TOI*

 

 ​


----------



## IceandFire (11 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux anniversaire BlackBeru...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

*   bon annif BlackBeru    








*​


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Mai 2005)

Bon, un petit tir groupé : 

*Bon Anniversaire : *
bluespot, accordina, stef01 (36), Mich57 (36), chepiok (35), Touti (34), [MGZ] Shralldam (28), makou (22), Deckard (21), xxs (18)

Happy birthday to you, Happy birthday to you, Happy birthday to you...


----------



## Nioube (12 Mai 2005)

bon anni Shrallmadame


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mai 2005)

Joyeux anniveraire Shrall.


----------



## IceandFire (12 Mai 2005)

Happy birthday all !!!     :love:


----------



## sylko (13 Mai 2005)

*Heureux anniversaire, Kathy h*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Kathy H


----------



## Stargazer (13 Mai 2005)

Bon anniversaire Kathy h !!! :love:   ​


----------



## IceandFire (13 Mai 2005)

pareil que stargazer kathy et merci encore pour tes conseils


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

*bon annif cathy h   *


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mai 2005)

idem


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Mai 2005)

oui, pareil......


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *   bon annif BlackBeru    *​


*

:rose: En retard mais bon anniversaire Black  et bon anniversaire Kathy H *​


----------



## macmarco (13 Mai 2005)

_*Bon annivershaire Kathy H !*_

   :love:​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Mai 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire teo


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mai 2005)

nannif teo :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Bon anniversaire teo


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

* :love:  :love:  :love:     superbe bon annif TEO !!!!!!!!     :love:  :love:  :love: 





​*




.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2005)

A LA TIENNE ; M'SIEUR TEO!!!


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mai 2005)

je la sens bien cette aes corse je la sens bien ....


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mai 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: Happy Birthday Teo-Olivier Dandy Rock-Electro-Pop !!!
En plus grâce à toi je deviens accro à mac g....   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2005)

Bon anniversaire Teo​ 

 C'est la bonne taille ? J'ai choisi d'après la photo ​


----------



## teo (16 Mai 2005)

héhéhé...   

et ben moi qui oublie de venir ici fêter les annivs je suis *gâté* cette année ! :love:

Merci de penser au petit vieux (ben oui, 36 déjà   ) qui est en moi en cette journée de soutien aux petits vieux ! (il aurait vraiment pu choisir un autre jour, côté discrétion, ça le fait pas  )
Les bisous (et la coupette !) de la Schtroumfette en chef (la Seule et l'Unique) m'ont réchauffé les joues et les oreilles ! La chemise est une merveille: ça aidera à cacher mes pecs et mes abdos qui font soupirer et fantasmer bon nombre de membres sur Macgé (   et je ne parle pas de celui de SB ! ) ! On verra si je la mets jeudi soir ou si je la garde pour une Flaque Party à Paname !


Merci à toutes et tous :love:


----------



## macmarco (16 Mai 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Téo !*

   ​


----------



## mactambour (16 Mai 2005)

Cela me donne l'occasion de te dire ...

*BON ANNIVERSAIRE TEO !!!*

 :love:​


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mai 2005)

bon annif Teo.............


----------



## teo (16 Mai 2005)

z'êtes tous des zamours les filles et les gars... ça a pas arrêté aujourd'hui !


----------



## iMax (16 Mai 2005)

oet eriasrevinna nob


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mai 2005)

Pitin© je suis à la bourre...  Joyeux anniveraire Olivier.


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mai 2005)

Bon anniversaire teo :love: :love:  ​


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2005)

Arrête d'écouter de la merde, et tombe moi ce futal di mierda !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Mai 2005)

Bon anniversaire à : 

marcm13, Frida (35), phyleas (34), cantatoune (34), lecid (27), yannoch (26), vcqc (26), Sylvio-CO (26), Morax (21), TyMor (21)

Profitez en bien ! :king:


----------



## iMax (23 Mai 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

>



comment, on quemande..........

bon anniversaire...:

Sly23, djibi (71), daniel2000 (60), krigepouh (37), pat266 (33), isasutter.wanadoo.fr (31), waveboreale (29), cupertino (25), yofx (25), lnk (20), pooolo (20),*...*, VIPeople75 (14)


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mai 2005)

ok, je deconne....



*Bon annif max....!...* ​


19 ans ça se fête......


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2005)

Bon annif à tous


----------



## iMax (23 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Bon annif max....!...* ​
> 
> 
> 19 ans ça se fête......



Oooooh, il y a pensé... :rateau:

Merci :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Mai 2005)

*Bonne annif à toi iMax!* 




_... et à tous les autres_


----------



## N°6 (23 Mai 2005)

Bon annif' chez vous !    :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2005)

*Happy*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2005)

*Birthday*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2005)

*iMax*


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mai 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire iMax... ​


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mai 2005)

nanif


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mai 2005)

nanif, nioube.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2005)

* :love:  :love:  :love:  tres tres bon annif IMAX  :love:  :love:  :love: *












.


----------



## Grug (23 Mai 2005)

happy birthday Imaxtusors


----------



## iMax (23 Mai 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> *Bonne annif à toi iMax!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Bon annif' chez vous !    :love:





			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Happy*





			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Birthday*





			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *iMax*





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire iMax... ​





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> nanif, nioube.





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> * :love:  :love:  :love:  tres tres bon annif IMAX  :love:  :love:  :love: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> happy birthday Imaxtusors




Merci !!! :love:

Distribution massive de coups de boule !!! :rateau:


----------



## iMax (23 Mai 2005)

Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



 :hein:


----------



## macmarco (23 Mai 2005)

*Joyeux iMaxiversaire !*

  ​


----------



## Macounette (23 Mai 2005)

​ 

_Bon annif'_

_iMax_

:love: :love: :love:






​


----------



## Stargazer (26 Mai 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire cassandre57 !!!    :love:​


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Mai 2005)

Pareil  :love:​



bon annif.....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

* :love:  :love:  :love: bon annif cassandre !!!  :love:  :love:  :love: ​*







.


----------



## IceandFire (26 Mai 2005)

belle journée aux anniversérés  :love:


----------



## macmarco (26 Mai 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Cassandre !*

    :love:​


----------



## tantoillane (26 Mai 2005)

Joyeux anniv' aux 47 d'aujourd'hui 

nicolas.guilhot
arvig, morphem
cricri13008, bill33
pigus
olivier boubou
zizou2605, lber
rakine, jlj-84
nisuoc, tuilutile
ER77
djeimel
cha314
nelcox
Frvictor
uwedizo
Killer
Bosk
ricardo 74
docadn
cracra
krotof
Bakounine
jpgato
Thane
thenoc
cassandre57
cailloudelacassa
benagol
anacalypsis
misosoup
avr
benjamin@onemoreprod.com
MGZ_Ksoo
twenty
tortue geniale
benmaqvip
kam
rozzob
eludunet

Pour le gâteau ce sera tous le même !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

bon anniversaire Dark   ​


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Juin 2005)

*Happy Birthday Mr. Templar !* 
18 ans, l'age de toutes les folies  :style: 
(vas-y doucement quand même...    )


----------



## Balooners (1 Juin 2005)

Il y est enfin arrivé   

Bon anniversaire


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Il y est enfin arrivé



... mais dans quel état  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

*   :love:  :love:   bon  annif DARK    :love:  :love:   *










.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juin 2005)

dt© dark :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Juin 2005)

bon anniversaire darkounet...et bonne revision...


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juin 2005)

*bonnannifdark*


----------



## Cillian (2 Juin 2005)

* Bonnaniv' dark * ​


----------



## Cillian (2 Juin 2005)

*  Bonnaniv' Le Gognol    *​



P.S. : Si tôt ce matin c'est pour ne pas être deux fois en retard dans la même journée


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

n'annif 




'+


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juin 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Stéphane.


----------



## Bassman (2 Juin 2005)

Bon n'anniv Gognol ;-)


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Juin 2005)

Ponnannifersaiiiirrrrr


----------



## Piewhy (2 Juin 2005)

c'est mon annif aussi  youpie! cette année j'ai pas d'exam en même temps!


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Juin 2005)

'

Merci tout le monde ! :rose: :love: 

'+


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

*   tres bon annif Gognol    *














.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: bon annif  PieWhy :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: ​*











.


----------



## Cillian (2 Juin 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> c'est mon annif aussi  youpie! cette année j'ai pas d'exam en même temps!



Et pourtant l'exam du temps, que tu veuilles le passé ou pas, laisse ses traces. 
Mais c'est pas grave, dis-toi que tu as l'avenir devant toi, mais tu l'auras dans le dos chaque fois que tu feras demi-tour*    
(_*Pierre Dac, je crois, ou Francis Blanche ou les deux dans l'un de leur sketch_)

  

 Bonnanif' PieWhy

  ​


----------



## macelene (3 Juin 2005)

*Lila...* *   
:love:   bon annouf.... * ​


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2005)

*  

Ah ben oui... Joyeux anniversaire Lila.  ​* 




​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

*     tres bon annif lila !!!!!!!     *











.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Lila


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *   tres bon annif Gognol   *


 
Houla, mais qu'est ce que je vais faire de ça !   

'+


----------



## sylko (5 Juin 2005)

*Bon anniversaire Molgow!*


Cachotier va. Tu aurais pu nous le dire, hier soir. Que l'on te fasse ta fête.


----------



## joanes (5 Juin 2005)

NANIVERSAIRE Molgow


----------



## molgow (5 Juin 2005)

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

Bon anniversaire molgow


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

*    :love:    bon annif  molgow !!!!!!   :love:    







*​




.


----------



## Stargazer (5 Juin 2005)

Bon anniversaire molgow


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

bonne laurent !!!!


----------



## Macounette (5 Juin 2005)

et en plus c'était hier ton anniversaire  quel cachottier ce molgow.  et timide de surcroît. 

_Un méga-joyeux Anniversaire 
_ pour toi Laurent. _















_​ 
Bizzzzz :love:


----------



## molgow (5 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> et en plus c'était hier ton anniversaire  quel cachottier ce molgow.  et timide de surcroît.



Héhé non c'est aujourd'hui  Bon c'était aussi hier soir à partir de 0h01 

Pas cachotier, c'est juste que j'aime pas l'égocentrisme  :rose:


----------



## Macounette (5 Juin 2005)

Je m'en vais m'empalmer© tout ça. Histoire de ne pas rater la prochaine fois.


----------



## rezba (5 Juin 2005)

:love:  Bonne à nive et ressert, capitaine flemme !  :love:​


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2005)

rezba est encore saoul....


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juin 2005)

un peu en retard mais bon anniversaire Molgow...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juin 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Laurent.


----------



## Grug (6 Juin 2005)

a ben pareil 
bon anniv' monwglow


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juin 2005)

*bone anivairsère Toys...   *​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

*   bon nannif toys !!!!!!!!!   ​*


----------



## toys (7 Juin 2005)

merci sa fait chaud au coeur vue dans le bordel ou je suis sa remonte le moral


----------



## toys (7 Juin 2005)

bonne aniv a tous


----------



## MrStone (7 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bonne aniv a tous


 Bon annif' :love:

Une idée-cadeau pour le prochain :


----------



## toys (7 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Bon annif' :love:
> 
> Une idée-cadeau pour le prochain :


non pas lui je ne peut plus le voir j'en ai fai des cauchemard


----------



## Grug (7 Juin 2005)

bone anivairsère toys !


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bone anivairsère toys !




merci mon poisson comme quoi l'amitié poisson/chat peut exister


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2005)

Bah tu penses, il espere comme ca qu'il sera pas bouffé  

Bon anniv Toys


----------



## macmarco (8 Juin 2005)

*Happy Toysday !*

  ​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

*    :love:  :love:    tres bon annif katelijn     :love:  :love:    ​*











.


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

bonne anifverzaire (a faorce de bosé avec des z'allemend je parle comme eux)


----------



## macmarco (8 Juin 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Katelijn !

  ​


----------



## Balooners (8 Juin 2005)

Avec tous les anniversaires que Robertav souhaite, on a intérêt d'assurer au moment du sien 

À part ça bonne anniversaire à tout ceux qui sont d'aujourd'hui  et aux autres jours aussi comme ça c'est fait 

Edith : Les gens, ne loupez pas le 26 août sinon on est dans la merde 

Tu nous prépares quoi pour 2006 ?


----------



## katelijn (8 Juin 2005)

Merci robertav, je peux pas te bouler, faut que je boule ailleurs, d'abord    
Merci a toi aussi toys, peux pas te bouler non plus, en fait, t'as lu mon MP de hier?  
Merci macmarco   
Merci Balooners   

Merci a MacGe pour son mail :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Merci robertav, je peux pas te bouler, faut que je boule ailleurs, d'abord
> Merci a toi aussi toys, peux pas te bouler non plus, en fait, t'as lu mon MP de hier?
> Merci macmarco
> Merci Balooners
> ...



non je peut pas aussi 

 


> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à katelijn.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

Happy Birthday kat


----------



## katelijn (8 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Happy Birthday kat



Merci Cor  , toi non plus peux pas te bouler


----------



## katelijn (8 Juin 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non je peut pas aussi



je te le renvoie, regarde en haut a droite de ton écran :rose:


----------



## Macounette (8 Juin 2005)

_katelijn_






 :love: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Patamach (8 Juin 2005)

On ne se connait pas *Kat *mais j'aime bien les anniv avec des ballons alors  Bon Anniv


----------



## sylko (8 Juin 2005)

Happy birthday Katelijn


----------



## katelijn (8 Juin 2005)

Merci Macounette, Patamach, sylko et merci à ceux qui ont envoyé un MP

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

Plus de munitions, j'ai fait une liste, c'est pour demain


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Avec tous les anniversaires que Robertav souhaite, on a intérêt d'assurer au moment du sien
> Edith : Les gens, ne loupez pas le 26 août sinon on est dans la merde
> Tu nous prépares quoi pour 2006 ?





arfffffff ......      

et ben non, pas la peine, je ne serai surement pas en france ni devant l'ordi   

j'aime faire plaisir , cela ne me coute pas grand chose ,
quelques minutes pour chercher ou trasformer une image  et oppp voilà 



et puis j'en ai marre !!!!!!    

je ne peux plus poster dans "bonjour" , trop tot pour moi 8h  
je ne peux pas poster des croissant, sonny fait des boutons   
je ne peux pas poster la meteo , j'aime pas le surnom Mme meteo   

alors.....  laisse moi au moins ce plaisir de souhaiter une belle journée aux vieillards du jour !!!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)




----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juin 2005)




----------



## Malow (10 Juin 2005)

BON ANNIV JAHROM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !:love:  :love:  :love: 

2 ans de plus que moi......allez sois pas degouté!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juin 2005)

Bon anniv Jahrom!


----------



## Patamach (10 Juin 2005)

Bon Anniv Tous :d


----------



## katelijn (10 Juin 2005)

Bon anniversaire


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

*   bon annif  Jahrom   *













.


----------



## lumai (10 Juin 2005)

_*Bon Anniversaire Jahrom !!! *_ ​


----------



## jahrom (10 Juin 2005)

*MERCI* à toutes et à tous !!!!!!!

:love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Grug (10 Juin 2005)

bon nanniv' jarhom


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juin 2005)

Alors c'est toi qu'on appelle JahromeMac? Le JahromeMac? :mouais:   Joyeux anniversaire.


----------



## Grug (10 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est toi qu'on appelle JahromeMac? Le JahromeMac? :mouais:   Joyeux anniversaire.


 Untel inside ?


----------



## jahrom (10 Juin 2005)

*BISOUS BISOUS BISOUS
:love::love::love: :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love: :love::love::love: :love::love::love::love:

*Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Jahrom !*


   ​


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juin 2005)

*N'ANNIF JAHROM !....*


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)




----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

>


tu vas faire ça avec tout le monde et tous les jours ?


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu vas faire ça avec tout le monde et tous les jours ?


Non, ça dépends de mon humeur...
Et de mon temps disponible...


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2005)

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE MADONNA ET ANTOINED


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juin 2005)

nif donna


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Juin 2005)

*Un joyeux anniversaire *
Mme la madonne

 
​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

*     :love:  :love:      tres bon annif Madonna !!!     :love:  :love:      ​*













.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

*  bon anniversaire  Antoine !!  ​*


.







.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2005)

*Oui... Joyeux anniversaires madonna et AntoineD.  ​*


----------



## AntoineD (12 Juin 2005)

Oh !

Merci de penser à moi aussi 

Je ne connaissais pas l'existence de ce thread, c'est assez amusant 

Bon anniversaire à tous !

Vous méritez bien une petite photo, tiens.

Mais pas tout de suite, là, j'ai po de quoi 

Hop. 23 ans.
Le temps passe vite...


----------



## katelijn (12 Juin 2005)

Joyeux Anniversaire, madonna et AntoineD


----------



## macmarco (12 Juin 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire madonna !


   :love: :love: :love:





​


----------



## macmarco (12 Juin 2005)

Happy DDay Antoine !

  ​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juin 2005)

_*FELICE ANNIVERSARIU, MADONNA* _   :love:


----------



## AntoineD (12 Juin 2005)

bon... bon anniversaire, madonna. 

Y'a que nous 2  ? La grande classe  Je vais pouvoir dire que mon anniv, c'est le même jour que Madonna :love:


----------



## duracel (12 Juin 2005)

Joyeuse pâques antoineD et madonna.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

Happy Birthday la madonne


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juin 2005)

Flo....

*n'annif Madonna....* 


ps: desolé, mais je suis trop eclaté....reveil dur dur...passez une bonne journée...


----------



## Grug (12 Juin 2005)

Bon anniversa


----------



## Grug (12 Juin 2005)

ire, madonna.

:love:


----------



## Pitchoune (12 Juin 2005)

*Joyeux Anniversaire Madonna!*​
LeSqual et Pitchoune


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

Madonna


----------



## lumai (12 Juin 2005)

_* 

Bon Anniversaire Madonna !*_   ​


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juin 2005)

elle est bourrée comment voulez vous qu'elle lise  :love:


----------



## mado (12 Juin 2005)

Merci à ceux d'ci. Et d'ailleurs.
 :love:

Pour leurs mots, leurs rires, leur ingéniosité, leur créativité, leur disponiblité, leur générosité, bref, y'a eu plein de choses. 
 



(Ps : Grug t'es définitivement le roi des floodeurs  )


----------



## mado (12 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> elle est bourrée comment voulez vous qu'elle lise  :love:



Qui a cafté ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juin 2005)

arrete ton verre se réchauffe


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Qui a cafté ?



salut..... desole pour cette apres-midi....mais moi aussi, j'etais bourré...
je suppose que le fete c'est bien passé.....

encore bon'annif...

bise...


----------



## macelene (12 Juin 2005)

*unos dias  con piedritas blancas....* :love:​


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juin 2005)

les belles épaules


----------



## mado (12 Juin 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> bon... bon anniversaire, madonna.
> 
> Y'a que nous 2  ? La grande classe  Je vais pouvoir dire que mon anniv, c'est le même jour que Madonna :love:




C'est cool quand ça tombe un week end hein ? 
:style:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

_Il y comme une odeur de thym et romarin, une douce chaleur qui traîne jusqu'ici ..._
:love: Heureux anniversaire Flo :love:










ps :  nan c'est pas trop tard ! ​


----------



## IceandFire (13 Juin 2005)

Happy Birthday Flo :love:  ... La vraie Madonna c'est bien toi   :love: ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

avec un peu de retard...  :rose: 








bon anniversaire madonna


----------



## Bilbo (13 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est cool quand ça tombe un week end hein ?
> :style:


:sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: 
Moi, je n'ai pas d'excuses, je suis passé hier. Mais je ne regarde jamais qui a son anniversaire. :rose:

Mais on va dire que c'est une carte postale et que le facteur a merdé.  Dans l'urgence, j'ai pris la première qui m'est tombée sous la main.   

Joyeux anniversaire. 






À+


----------



## AntoineD (13 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est cool quand ça tombe un week end hein ?
> :style:



C'est même la méga classe américaine, darling.


----------



## Bilbo (13 Juin 2005)

Il n'y en a que pour les habitués du Bar ici. Pourtant, il y a aussi des stars dans les forums techniques.   

*Bon anniversaire Jean-Miche.*​
    

À+


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juin 2005)

il pourrait nous expliquer comment optimiser tiger sur VPC


----------



## AntoineD (13 Juin 2005)

Il est vraiment marrant ce thread ! 

Et j'ai justement une paire de potes qui vous souhaitent le bon anniversaire, tiens :






*"Bon anniversaire à tous !"*


----------



## IceandFire (13 Juin 2005)

Oulà vive l'IS  :love:


----------



## AntoineD (13 Juin 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Oulà vive l'IS  :love:



pfff espèce de photographe de sport numérique, va


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2005)

Bon Anniv' Hamster de combat :love:







:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## AntoineD (14 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon Anniv' Hamster de combat :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La grande classe. 



Bon anniv


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

C'est pas vrai, j'ai raté l'anni de Flo :rose: 

_Bon Anniversaire
Madonna





_

Gros, gros bisous 
:love: :love: :love:​ 



et désolée du retard... j'étais pas dans le coin...  ​


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juin 2005)

Happy birthday dandy Purestyle  :d :love: the age of the christ


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

Bon Anni', Hamster de Combat.


----------



## Macounette (14 Juin 2005)

_Purestyle_

:love: 










​


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juin 2005)

anif purestyle


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2005)

Purestyle, hamster...

bonne annif.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2005)

anniv' bon Stylepure.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

*    :love:    bon annif Hamster     :love:    *


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

*   bon anniveraire PureStyle    :love: *
















.


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

*n'annif PureStyle....*


----------



## macmarco (14 Juin 2005)

Pure Birthday Style !

   :style:​


----------



## macmarco (14 Juin 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Hamster de Combat !*

  





​


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2005)

bonne aniv' pure style de'hameter de style de pure


----------



## purestyle (15 Juin 2005)

merci à tous c'est cool ! (quoique l'age du christ...)


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2005)

bon anni Lionel :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Juin 2005)

*N'Annif Lio.....*


----------



## Bilbo (19 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon anni Lionel :love:


 bon anni Lionel :love: :love: <-- Moi, j'en ai mis un de plus.


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juin 2005)

Bon annif à Lio et à tous :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2005)

*   :love:  :love:  :love:   tres tres tres bon annif LIO   :love:  :love:  :love: ​*


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juin 2005)

En parlant d'annifs, Radio Contact, le matin en Belgique souhaite bon annif aux gens sur demande et voilà ce que ça donne, ça peut être très folklorique    :love:

http://web.heaj.be/~catherine/prof.mp2

http://users.skynet.be/fa370075/coiffeuse.mp2

Dégustez avec modération :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2005)

Arfff...


----------



## katelijn (19 Juin 2005)

Cher compatriote,
Bon anniversaire, Lio70


----------



## Macounette (20 Juin 2005)

Suis à la bourre. :rose: mais bon, j'avais pas d'accès Internet ce week-end. 

Gros bisous :love: :love: :love:  et 





_Lionel_

​


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juin 2005)

Bon anniv' lebelge.


----------



## macelene (20 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Suis à la bourre. :rose: mais bon, j'avais pas d'accès Internet ce week-end.
> 
> Gros bisous :love: :love: :love:  et
> 
> ...





PAs mieux Lio..      et Macounette le fait tellement bien que je la copie...    ​ 

*Bon Anniv  Lio...  :love:* ​


----------



## macmarco (20 Juin 2005)

*Bon anniversaire une fois, Lionel !*


  ​


----------



## mado (21 Juin 2005)

Mince, j'ai oublié de passer par là, une fois  
Bon anniv, Lionel :love:

et puis aujourd'hui c'est Lalou  
(doit faire un peu frais dans tes montagnes veinard...)


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2005)

Ah ben oui tiens! Joyeux anniversaire Lalou.   Quand c'est que tu nous organises une AES mouflons?   :love:


----------



## macelene (21 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> et puis aujourd'hui c'est Lalou
> (doit faire un peu frais dans tes montagnes veinard...)



*LaLOu...  Bon anniversaire Roi des montagnes :love: *​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2005)

*    bon annif LaLou !!!!    ​*










.


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juin 2005)

*n'annif lalou.....*


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2005)

Bon anniversaire et surtout en Musique en ce 21 juin   :love: ... tout le bonheur du monde :love:


----------



## N°6 (21 Juin 2005)

Bon annif lalou, et les autres que j'ai loupés !


----------



## Macounette (21 Juin 2005)

Bon'Anni, Lalou. :love:


----------



## lalou (21 Juin 2005)

Merci à tous 

Pfff, 35 piges aujourd'hui...

ça commence à faire  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2005)

Bon anniversaire
 lalou


----------



## lalou (21 Juin 2005)

Et comme c'est la fête de la musique, je pousse ma petite chansonette
 
daylight again En espérant que vous reconnaîtrez Crosby, Still & Nash... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

* :love:    bon annif  Klakmuf     :love: ​*










.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

n'anniv, Moquette


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2005)

C'est ton anniv ma moumoute?
Bon anniv alors!!!    :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est ton anniv ma moumoute?
> Bon anniv alors!!!   :love:


 
... Et pourquoi pas les soldes chez Saint Maclou? ... Regarde un peu son tableau de bord, à ce fourbe...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> n'anniv, Moquette



bonne fête gui-niôle...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est ton anniv ma moumoute?
> Bon anniv alors!!!    :love:


Bande nioubes, il y a un membre qui s'appelle Moquette !


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bande nioubes, il y a un membre qui s'appelle Moquette !



Fais pas ton malin espèce de pseudo nioube


----------



## bebert (23 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bande nioubes, il y a un membre qui s'appelle Moquette !



C'est un parent à toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bande nioubes, il y a un membre qui s'appelle Moquette !



t'as pas vu l'acarien sur ton oreille ?


----------



## purestyle (23 Juin 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> C'est un parent à toi ?




c'est la version cheap et non evolutive


----------



## macmarco (24 Juin 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Magnus !*

  ​


----------



## salamèche (24 Juin 2005)

bon je suis un newbie du bar, mais je ne demande qu'à bien faire, mais qu'un membre s'appelle moquette c'est presque de l'usurpation d'identité


----------



## Stargazer (28 Juin 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Cor !!!

  :love: :love:


----------



## macmarco (28 Juin 2005)

*Joyeux corvair's air !*


  






​


----------



## Bilbo (28 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux anniversaire Magnus !*
> 
> ​


Magnus avait son anniversaire et je l'ai loupé ! [1] :rose: Il ne vient jamais au Bar, mais on ne sait jamais. Joyeux anniversaire Magnus ! avec un jour de retard. Faut pas m'en vouloir. 

À+

[1] Je les loupe tous de toutes façons. :bebe:


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2005)

Bon 'niv Cor


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2005)

Cor est majeur aujourdhui ! pile pour le débannissement de sonnyboy !


----------



## IceandFire (28 Juin 2005)

Bon anniversaire : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Merci les amis


----------



## katelijn (28 Juin 2005)

Joyeux Anniversaire!  



Message vBulletin
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Cor. 

Bon, ça viendra


----------



## Malow (28 Juin 2005)

Très bon anniv et profite bien de la vie... en Mode Fête !!! 

:love:  :love:  :love: 
   
   
:king:  :king:  :king:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

*tres tres bon annif Cor  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: ​*









.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Merci à tous, je sais pourquoi j'adore macg :love:
Merci pour vos cadeaux


----------



## Macounette (28 Juin 2005)

_Joyeux Anniversaire_

_Cor_

_!!!_ 

:love: :love: :love:






​


----------



## N°6 (28 Juin 2005)

Pour compléter le cadeau d'Ice&Fire, voici une clef  qui devrait t'ouvrir toute une gamme :rateau: de choses qui t'étaient jusqu'alors interdites. Profites en bien (mezzo forte, faut pas trop pousser non plus) !  

Bon anniversaire !


----------



## Patamach (28 Juin 2005)

*JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE *​ 



​ 
​


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juin 2005)

*N'annif Cor....la majorité, enfin.......*


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2005)

Tu vas donc pouvoir prendre ta vie à bras le... Cor ! 

Oui, oui, je sais, la sortie est par là, qui m'aime me suive ! 

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE !!


----------



## energizer (29 Juin 2005)

joyeux anniversaire Arkentielle ​


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (29 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux anniversaire Magnus !*
> 
> ​


 Merci pour les couleurs de la Suède !


----------



## Macounette (29 Juin 2005)

_Joyeux Anniversaire_

_Arken__t__ielle_

_!!!_ 

:love: :love: :love:






​


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Juin 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous, je sais pourquoi j'adore macg :love:
> Merci pour vos cadeaux


 Un très très bon annif' à toi Cor, un peu à la bourre déso... :rose:


----------



## macmarco (29 Juin 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les couleurs de la Suède !


----------



## xanadu (30 Juin 2005)

Joyeux Anniversaire " TibomonG4"


----------



## toys (30 Juin 2005)

UN BON et ENORME JOUYEUX ANNIV' A TOUS


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juin 2005)

Bon anniversaire TibomonG4 !!!

:love: :love: :love:   ​


----------



## Stargazer (30 Juin 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Sim le pirate !!!

:love: :love: :love:   ​


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2005)

:love:​


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juin 2005)

*n'annif tibo et Sim...*


----------



## Bilbo (30 Juin 2005)

On ne le sais pas assez, mais une panthère peut avoir le regard doux. Bon anniversaire Tibo. 

À+


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

*   :love:  :love:    tres bon annif tibo    :love:  :love:    *








.


----------



## IceandFire (30 Juin 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TIBO GRRRRRR !!!!


----------



## IceandFire (30 Juin 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TIBO GRRRRRR !!!!


----------



## IceandFire (30 Juin 2005)

2 fois c'est mieux qu'une   ...


----------



## katelijn (30 Juin 2005)

Joyeux Anniversaire, TibomonG4


----------



## energizer (30 Juin 2005)

j'ai quand même une excuse   

tu as l'air aussi fraîche que la semaine dernière   

le temps n'a pas de prise sur toi   

mais, il parait que c'est une histoire de date, donc: bon annif' Tibo


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Tibomon G4


----------



## Grug (30 Juin 2005)

bon nanniv' Tibo


----------



## bouilla (30 Juin 2005)

Joyeux anniv Tibo


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juin 2005)

C'est très gentil à vous  Merci à toutes et à tous ici comme ailleurs  Un petit merci spécial à MacMarco pour le fond d'écran  Robertav pour l'orchidée, Iceandfire pour la tenue de gala  et Energizer pour le canard en plastique  Merci à Bilbo également...      :rose:


----------



## N°6 (30 Juin 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Tibo !  

    :love:    :king:    :style:  



Ahem   oui, euh il y a aussi ce monsieur qui te cherchais et qui a insisté pour m'accompagner,
je comprends pas tout, je crois qu'il veut t'offrir sa médaille ou je sais pas quoi... hein ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juin 2005)

Merci  Pour la médaille, uniquement en chocolat


----------



## toys (30 Juin 2005)

tibo je te souhaite un bon aniv' et que cette année soit bonne et heureuse


----------



## Macounette (30 Juin 2005)

Joyeux Anniversaire Tibo ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juin 2005)

Merci à tous les deux


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire PommeMajT


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juin 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire PommeMajT



:rose: Merci Grand Druide


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Juillet 2005)

zoyeux nannif tiiibbooooo


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

*   :love:  :love:    bon annif  NightWalker  :love:  :love:   ​*







ps: j'attends la photo de ton gateau   :love:


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2005)

*Juillet* 
 GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
 Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
 LeSqual, le 10 juillet 1978
 Lupus Yonderboy 18/07/78
 Bassman 18 Juillet 1980
 Oizo, le 22 juillet 1982.

Y manque quelqu'un... le 6 juillet.


----------



## purestyle (1 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *Juillet*
> GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
> Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
> LeSqual, le 10 juillet 1978
> ...




t'as oublié le 29 juillet


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> t'as oublié le 29 juillet




comment tu sais que c'est l'annif de ma fifille ?      
de toute façon elle ne mets pas le nez par ici !!


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> t'as oublié le 29 juillet



Ah ben tiens je voulais répondre...   

Bande de nases©


----------



## purestyle (1 Juillet 2005)

des cancer et des lion


----------



## purestyle (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comment tu sais que c'est l'annif de ma fifille ?
> de toute façon elle ne mets pas le nez par ici !!



elle à au moins 16 ans ? :love:


----------



## mactambour (1 Juillet 2005)

*Un Joyeux et un Bon Anniversaire avec plein de v½ux divers et variés*  

 :love: 
​


----------



## NightWalker (1 Juillet 2005)

Merci Robertav et Mactambour 

Happy Anniv TiBo


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

bon annif' *Global* ​


----------



## xanadu (4 Juillet 2005)

*Un Joyeux Anniversaire*    Global


----------



## Stargazer (4 Juillet 2005)

Bon anniversaire Global
:love: :love: :love:​


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juillet 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. *


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. ... Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut. *



 :affraid: 

si jeune, et déjà Parkinson


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> si jeune, et déjà Parkinson



Hélas, c'est un peu ça: les coups de boule de Global me font encore vibrer...


----------



## IceandFire (4 Juillet 2005)

Global à la tienne !  et une de plus


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Globalcut

une belle et bonne année pour toi


----------



## mado (4 Juillet 2005)

................


----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Global !


----------



## Bilbo (4 Juillet 2005)

'tain je suis en train d'installer FreeBSD sur mes deux PCs et je suis rond comme un coing. Quand je pense qu'il va falloir que je remette ça pour fêter dignement ton anniversaire ! 



À+


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> 'tain je suis en train d'installer FreeBSD sur mes deux PCs et je suis rond comme un coing. Quand je pense qu'il va falloir que je remette ça pour fêter dignement ton anniversaire !
> 
> 
> 
> À+


vas aussi faloire refaire les installes demain matin


----------



## Bilbo (4 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> vas aussi faloire refaire les installes demain matin


Nan, je fais du téléchargement de base. Comme dirait une de mes potes « c'est la colonne vertébrale qui parle ». En somme, le cerveau ne sert à rien dans les trucs qu'on maîtrise. 

À+


----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Nan, je fais du téléchargement de base. Comme dirait une de mes potes « c'est la colonne vertébrale qui parle ». En somme, le cerveau ne sert à rien dans les trucs qu'on maîtrise.
> 
> À+




Tu veux dire que tu es sur pilote automatique, c'est ça ?


----------



## toys (4 Juillet 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Nan, je fais du téléchargement de base. Comme dirait une de mes potes « c'est la colonne vertébrale qui parle ». En somme, le cerveau ne sert à rien dans les trucs qu'on maîtrise.
> 
> À+



la colone a pas toujours bien fait son taf fait gaffe


----------



## Bilbo (4 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que tu es sur pilote automatique, c'est ça ?


Automatique, c'est beaucoup dire, il faut bien taper sur ce clavier pour faire avancer le schmilblik.   


			
				toys a dit:
			
		

> la colone a pas toujours bien fait son taf fait gaffe


Mais vous avez raison, les deux machines bootent et sont sur le réseau. Je crois que je vais rester modeste et arrêter là pour ce soir. 



À+


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Juillet 2005)

*n'annif Global....*


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2005)

Merci à tous


----------



## Macounette (4 Juillet 2005)

Joyeux Anniversaire    Global Cut


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2005)

Bon anniv' Global


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous




De rien, mais comment as-tu su que j'allais te le souhaiter  :love: Bon anniversaire Grand Druide 




PS: encore merci à Mactambour ainsi qu'à Nightwalker


----------



## lumai (4 Juillet 2005)

Bon...


----------



## lumai (4 Juillet 2005)

Anniversaire...


----------



## lumai (4 Juillet 2005)

GlobalCut !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

* :love:  :love:  :love:   super bon annif global    :love:  :love:  :love: *









?


----------



## katelijn (4 Juillet 2005)

Joyeux Anniversaire, Global


----------



## purestyle (4 Juillet 2005)

happy Bday globalcut (72 est un grand cru)


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2005)

+1, burp


----------



## macelene (4 Juillet 2005)

*GlobalCut...* Bonanif...!!!  :love:       




   ​


----------



## mactambour (4 Juillet 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *GlobalCut...* Bonanif...!!!  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avons-nous été présentés ???  

Mais ce n'est pas une raison si : non...  

Alors :*Un très bon anniversaire, Globalcut ...* 

 ​


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2005)

Merci également aux posteurs de la journée 

à l'année prochaine 

ou à l'AES BZH


----------



## sylko (5 Juillet 2005)

Arghhhh! Désolé. Je suis en retard de quelques minutes Global. 

Bon anniversaire.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2005)

Bon, pour ceux qui suiveront, encore merci 



PS: reste quand même à boire


----------



## sylko (5 Juillet 2005)

Je suis à l'heure pour ceux du jour. 

Excellent anniversaire à JeanBa3000 et à Balooners.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je suis à l'heure pour ceux du jour.
> 
> Excellent anniversaire à JeanBa3000 et à Balooners.


 Pareil :love:


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juillet 2005)

Ah ben oui...  Joyeux anniversaire à Baloo et JeanBa.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2005)

Message vBulletin

    Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

bon annif' baloo


----------



## Bilbo (5 Juillet 2005)

Il n'y a que des pointures en ce moment. Je ne vais pas désoûler  de la semaine. :love:

  

À+


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire JeanBa3000 et Balooners*


  ​


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2005)

bon annif lorna _


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juillet 2005)

*Vous êtes à côté, mais alors complètement les gars... *

*Aujourd'hui, Lorna... a... encore...  29 an**s.   Oui, oui! 

* *Message écrit sous FireFox. *​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

*    bon annif balooners    ​*








.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

*    bon anniversaire JeanBa3000    ​*








.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

*    :love:    tres bon annif Lorna !!    :love:    ​*









.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *Vous êtes à côté, mais alors complètement les gars... *
> 
> *Aujourd'hui, Lorna... a... encore...  29 an**s.   Oui, oui!
> 
> * *Message écrit sous FireFox. *​




Hey oh vous là ! :hein: Laissez-moi savourez ma dernière journée de la vingtaine 
C'est vrai quoi :rose: c'est déjà pas facile alors si en plus vous avancez d'un jour ... :hein: non ça va pas là :rose:




Sinon aujourd'hui c'est pas l'annif' de Balooners ? 
Allez, on s'connait pas, t'es loin de la trentaine (comme tu me l'as si élégamment rappelé  ) mais à 1 jour d'écart du mien, t'as bien droit à un truc particulier


----------



## Macounette (5 Juillet 2005)

_ Jean-Ba3000
  &
  Balooners_ 

 :love: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :love:
 :love: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:
 :love: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:​


----------



## Grug (5 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *Vous êtes à côté, mais alors complètement les gars... *
> 
> *Aujourd'hui, Lorna... a... encore...  29 an**s.   Oui, oui!
> 
> * *Message écrit sous FireFox. *​


 oui ben bon anniv' quand même


----------



## Bilbo (5 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> c'est déjà pas facile alors si en plus vous avancez d'un jour ... :hein: non ça va pas là :rose:


Hi, hi, hi.  Avec un autre posteur que SM, j'aurais suggéré au coupable d'aller noyer son ridicule dans l'alcool. Avec SM ce conseil n'est pas adapté : à l'évidence il est déjà bien chargé.   

À+


----------



## Bassman (5 Juillet 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire lornette


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

Merci à tous mais euh ... c'est pas aujourd'hui :rose:

 (pourtant Webo a fait un post plutôt _lisible_  )


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2005)

encore 11h12 minutes de jeunesse


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous mais euh ... c'est pas aujourd'hui :rose:
> 
> (pourtant Webo a fait un post plutôt _lisible_  )



Ha... parcequ'il faut les lire les posts de Webo ?? ...     

Joyeux nonanniversaire donc Lorna


----------



## Balooners (5 Juillet 2005)

Merci à tout le monde  et bonne journée à tous


----------



## jeanba3000 (5 Juillet 2005)

Salut les gens, je vois que tout se sait 

Et bien, je ne vais pas faire dans l'originalité : merciiiii !


----------



## jeanba3000 (5 Juillet 2005)

Jean profite quand même : bon anniversaire aux "du jour" et un joyeux non-anniversaire à tous les autres


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2005)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Jean profite quand même : bon anniversaire aux "du jour" et un joyeux non-anniversaire à tous les autres





Entre Jeans de bonne compagnie, merci !


----------



## rezba (5 Juillet 2005)

oulala, harold et jeanba ! Bon anniversaire au jeune et à celui qui n'a pas d'âge ! :rateau: :love:


----------



## Balooners (5 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> oulala, harold et jeanba ! Bon anniversaire au jeune et à celui qui n'a pas d'âge ! :rateau: :love:




Quoi ??? C'est moi qui n'est pas d'âge ?  

Bon Anniv Jean Ba 

Et Lorna, joyeux Non-Anniversaire, ça se fête ça quand même !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

bon annif Lorna ​


----------



## xanadu (6 Juillet 2005)

*Heureux Anniversaire "Lorna"* ​


----------



## Bilbo (6 Juillet 2005)

On ne dit pas l'âge des dames même quand elles sont des jeunettes comme toi.

*Joyeux annniversaire Lorna.*​
J'espère que tu fêteras ça dignement dans la vraie vie.  Ici, je ne me fais guère de soucis, tu vas avoir droit à une deuxième journée exceptionnelle. 

À+


----------



## sylko (6 Juillet 2005)

_*Joyeux anniversaire Lorna* _


----------



## macelene (6 Juillet 2005)

Là c'est le bon jour...   


*B**on* *A*nniversaire *Lorna*...  :love: :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: ​


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

lorna s'est ton aniv' a toi

alors bonne aniv' et fait attention a toi .


désolé pour s'est ver qui a mon avis resteron solitaire


----------



## Macounette (6 Juillet 2005)

_Bon Anniversaire 
3



0

Lorna
_ 
ma diablotine 
préférée 

:love: :love: :love:





 
A 30 ans, la vie ne fait que commencer.
Prends ton envol et profites-en bien. 

Gros bisous.

:love: :love: :love:
 ​


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

*n'annif Lorna....* 

et Baloo, désolé m'etais absenté....*n'annif*


----------



## Spyro (6 Juillet 2005)

Les diablotines, quand elles soufflent les bougies, elles ne les éteignent pas, elles les allument  







*Bon anniversaire Lorna  *​


----------



## Malow (6 Juillet 2005)

*BON ANNIVERSAIRE LORNA!!!*​


----------



## Spyro (6 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *Juillet*
> GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
> Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
> LeSqual, le 10 juillet 1978
> ...


Il manque aussi quelqu'un (_:love:_) le 24 juillet


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2005)

*Cette fois, ça y est. Plus de doute. Le grand jour est arrivé.  *​ 
*Un mega joyeux anniversaire Laurence!  

Alors, ça fait quoi? 
*​


----------



## purestyle (6 Juillet 2005)

joyeux anniversaire lorna


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2005)

bon annif jeanba et baloo


----------



## mactambour (6 Juillet 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> joyeux anniversaire lorna



Je l'espère.......pour venir te souhaiter :

*Un très bon et très joyeux anniversaire Lorna*


 :love:  :love: 

Et l'année prochaine parmi nous !!    
​


----------



## mado (6 Juillet 2005)

*Allez encore un petit effort Laurence.. Tu me rattrapes... *


 :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:

 :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:

 :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:



A samedi...​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

Ben dites-donc ... je suis toute ... :rose: ...émue :rose:

 Je rassure ceux qui n'ont pas encore passé le cap (si si il doit bien en rester ) ... ce matin :sleep: au réveil  aucune casse constatée ... c'est pas un jour si différent que les autres :hein: dire que je m'en faisais toute une montagne :mouais: ...


bon on le prend le coupd'd'vieux :casse: on change de cathégorie :modo: :sick: :rateau: 

Grâce à vous aujourd'hui (euh et puis un peu hier aussi  ) je me sens ... :king:


pourvu qu'ça dure ! :love:


_ps : Spyro j'ai adopté ta diablotine incendiaire :love:_


----------



## jahrom (6 Juillet 2005)

*30 ans* c'est le bel age... :love:   bon'annif' 


edit : heu pardonnez mon impolitesse, car normalement on ne donne pas l'age des femmes, surtout les vieilles...heu mures...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

*    :love:    tres bon annif Lorna !!    :love:    ​*









.


----------



## TranXarnoss (6 Juillet 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Lorna.  

La trentaine, c'est sympa, tu vas voir.


----------



## macmarco (6 Juillet 2005)

*Lorna, une chanson !
* *Lorna, une chanson !*
*Lorna, une chanson !*
*Lorna, une chanson !*









Joyeux anniversaire Lorna !

  ​


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2005)

n'oublie pas ta dialyse à 17h


----------



## lumai (6 Juillet 2005)

_*
*_ _*Bon Anniversaire Lorna !!!   *_:love: ​


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juillet 2005)

Bon Anniversaire Anne Laure!!!   













ah c'est pas Anne Laure?  A oui, c'est vrai...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

*tres bon annif blandinewww :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: ​*









.


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

ha oui...?!

*n'annif Blandinewww.....!*


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *tres bon annif blandinewww :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: ​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pareil!!


----------



## Grug (6 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben dites-donc ... je suis toute ... :rose: ...émue :rose:
> 
> Je rassure ceux qui n'ont pas encore passé le cap (si si il doit bien en rester ) ... ce matin :sleep: au réveil  aucune casse constatée ... c'est pas un jour si différent que les autres :hein: dire que je m'en faisais toute une montagne :mouais: ...
> 
> ...


 le yaourt ne se perime jamais dans la nuit qui suit la date de consomation, les effets apparaissent dans les 15 jours suivants 


Bon anniv' quand même :rateau:


----------



## Grug (6 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pareil!!


 Pareil aussi  :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (6 Juillet 2005)

​


			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Lorna, une chanson !
> * *Lorna, une chanson !*
> *Lorna, une chanson !*
> *Lorna, une chanson !*
> ...






*Ouuuuuaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiisssss !!!!!!!!*

(lien)

:love:​


----------



## macmarco (6 Juillet 2005)

*Joyeux annniversaire BlandineWWW !*

   :love:​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

Merci à ceux à qui je n'ai pas encore dit merci ! 
 Fab'Fab et Sm ...je vous *********************   [la charte m'interdit de l'écrire] 

Grug ... merci bien  avec ses produits conservations qu'on trouve maintenant je devrais m'en sortir au delà des quinze jours !  

Macmarco ..dommage y'à pas le son :hein: (ou plutôt comme dirait Poildep :love:  tant mieux au moins là y'à pas le son ! ) 

Et pour finir :

*Bon Anniversaire à blandinewww ! *


et euh vive la suisse


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  J'avais pas vu !!!!!  

        

_(j'en pleure !!! )



_


----------



## sylko (6 Juillet 2005)

*blandinewww*​


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pareil!!






			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> Pareil aussi  :rateau:


toujours pareil


----------



## Talchan (6 Juillet 2005)

... j'suis en retard :       JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE jolie LORNA 

:love::love:


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2005)

Ma chère Lorna,

Je résiste toujours à t'appeler Jungle Queen. Mais aujourd'hui, pour fêter tes trois décennies révolues, je suis obligé d'évoquer ton passé glorieux.






Comme je sais que tu es désormais une jeune femme rangée et comblée, et toujours à la pointe de la mode, je t'offre ce magnifique ensemble d'hiver, venu tout droit de la boutique en ligne LornaLaces, et qui s'appelle, c'est incroyable, Jungle Fun.






Have Fun, Lorna. Tes plus belles années sont devant toi. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

Heureux anniversaire, Laurence !


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2005)

Un très joyeux anniversaire à vous, Lorna et Blandine, 

ainsi qu'à balooners et Jeanba (bien que ce soit déjà passé :rose: )


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

Merci encore pour ces messages :rose: 
Ça fait vraiment plaisir 

Rezbounet, ton cadeau est ... formidable, vraiment merci beaucoup .. par contre tu as oublié de choisir taille diablotine  pas grave hein  

 heureusement que t'as pas choisi l'image d'après  là c'était moins glorieux ! 

Encore merci à tous :love:


----------



## Cillian (6 Juillet 2005)

*Bon'che Annich'verchaire Lorna !**

      




décholé, mais ch'ai encore la bouche pleine, glurp!... Glurppp!
Ah! Voila ça va mieux, je disais donc :


Bon Anniversaire Lorna !*

      ​


----------



## NightWalker (6 Juillet 2005)

Comme j'étais absent pendant 3 jours...  dans l'ordre donc :


Happy anniv GlobaCut
Happy anniv Balooners
Happy anniv BlandineWWW
Happy anniv Lorna








​


----------



## macelene (6 Juillet 2005)

Avec tout ça j'ai oublié BlandineWWW...  pardon... :rose:  mieux vaut tard que jamais  


*Heureux Anniversaire...    Blandine...  kissss*​


----------



## Macounette (7 Juillet 2005)

Moi aussi. :rose:

_ Joyeux Anniversaire
blandinewww
 :love: :love: :love:
_​ 



​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

il y a quand meme un probleme là :
 jeanba sa fait 3 jours de suite qui fete son annif      










ben.......bon re-anniversaire jeanba et bisoux a tous les autres  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

là il y a quand meme un sacré probleme      

jeanba 3000 fete pour le 4eme jour consecutif son anniversaire     










je re-souhaite encore un bon annif a lui et a tous les autres !!!   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juillet 2005)

Bon annif Jean-Ba3000 et les autres  :love:


----------



## macinside (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là il y a quand meme un sacré probleme
> 
> jeanba 3000 fete pour le 4eme jour consecutif son anniversaire
> 
> ...




c'est son coté snob


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juillet 2005)

Tiens c'est l'anniversaire de ma femme aujourd'hui...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :modo: :modo: :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est l'anniversaire de ma femme aujourd'hui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




on doit lui souhaiter un bon annif ou pas ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on doit lui souhaiter un bon annif ou pas ?



Si tu fais de la boxe Thaï ou du Tae Kwon Do, tu peux essayer. Je te filerai ses coordonnées par MP...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Si tu fais de la boxe Thaï ou du Tae Kwon Do, tu peux essayer. Je te filerai ses coordonnées par MP...




dans ce registre je ne peut rien faire 
par contre le petit ami de fifille est dans l'equipe national de judo   

je suis sure que ce petit il va tout faire pour plaire a belle maman


----------



## Grug (8 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est l'anniversaire de ma femme aujourd'hui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Megateuf, elle viellit !  :rateau:


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est l'anniversaire de ma femme aujourd'hui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



resto et mal de crâne


----------



## guytantakul (8 Juillet 2005)

Gâteau aux cersises confites et rage de dents dans la nuit (vers 2h15, c'est la meileure heure )


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juillet 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> resto et mal de crâne



Un resto avec elle? Pour me prendre un coup de boule et me faire insulter? 

Je préfère éviter ça depuis bientôt un an qu'elle s'est barrés et me fait chier


----------



## toys (8 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un resto avec elle? Pour me prendre un coup de boule et me faire insulter?
> 
> Je préfère éviter ça depuis bientôt un an qu'elle s'est barrés et me fait chier


 oups pas fait expret.


----------



## OranginaSanguine (8 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là il y a quand meme un sacré probleme
> 
> jeanba 3000 fete pour le 4eme jour consecutif son anniversaire




Tu sais pourquoi ?


*Paaaaaarrrrrssssskeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!*


----------



## xanadu (10 Juillet 2005)

Heureux Anniversaire "LeSqual"


----------



## Bilbo (10 Juillet 2005)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> Heureux Anniversaire "LeSqual"


Il va encore être dans un de ces états. 

Bon annif' LeSqual.     

À+


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2005)

nannif pasc


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

* :love:  :love:  :love: bon annif LeSqual    ​*


----------



## sylko (10 Juillet 2005)

Bon anniversaire LeSqual.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2005)

elle a grossi pitchoune


----------



## Cillian (10 Juillet 2005)

*Bon anniversaire LeSqual*


   

L'image était trop petite pour y placer deux pintes ! Désolé. ​


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juillet 2005)

*N'annif Pascal...*


----------



## NightWalker (10 Juillet 2005)

To you Birthday Happy






​


----------



## LeSqual (10 Juillet 2005)

MERCI A TOUTES  :love: 

et tous   

Vous êtes des Amours!!!! Et merci pour les bières!!!!!

Désolé pour les derniers de la liste... (Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.)

Et toute bonne semaine les amis!!!!    

 :love:


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juillet 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes des Amours!!!! Et merci pour les bières!!!!!



Joyeux anniversaire mon Squalounet... :love:    :love: J'ai quelque-chose pour toi...


----------



## xanadu (11 Juillet 2005)

*Un Joyeux Anniversaire* * "Daffyb"*


----------



## toys (11 Juillet 2005)

canard joyeux anniversaire.
poil au ...............(   )


----------



## iTof (11 Juillet 2005)

Bon Anniversaire daffyb 
> je sais ce qui te ferai plaisir comme cadeau...


----------



## sylko (11 Juillet 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire daffyb*


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2005)

annif ~


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

*    tres bon annif daffyb     ​*





fais pas cette tete là t'as seulement 1 an de plus       :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire en famille.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

*    bon annif  Universe player     ​*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juillet 2005)

*Je ne vois*
qu'un cadeau possible pour Daffy

... en espérant qu'il ait une baignoire...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire en famille.


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Juillet 2005)

*N'annif...*


----------



## NightWalker (11 Juillet 2005)

Joyeu Anniversthroumpf mon cannard vert...


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Juillet 2005)

Bon annif a DaffiB  :love:

et encore bon annif a Jean-Ba3000 depuis plusieurs jours deja lol :mouais: :rateau: (conferre post de Robertav plus haut  )


----------



## Macounette (11 Juillet 2005)

au 






et au




















​


----------



## iTof (11 Juillet 2005)

en gros, le canard a le choix entre se faire bouffer ou se faire crâmer les miches ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> et encore bon annif a Jean-Ba3000 depuis plusieurs jours deja lol :mouais: :rateau: (conferre post de Robertav plus haut  )[/color]




il faut faire quelques chose, ça devient urgent      
si ça continue le povre aura un sacré coup de vieux en quelques jours


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2005)

bon anniversaire à moi-même


----------



## Bilbo (11 Juillet 2005)

Bon anniversaire daffyb. Je vois que tu n'es pas encore trop vieux, tu reste fringué à la dernière mode.  








À+


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon anniversaire à moi-même



Dans le doute abstiens-toi.


----------



## purestyle (11 Juillet 2005)

joyeux anniversaire giorgio


----------



## NightWalker (11 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon anniversaire à moi-même



Tu en as mis du temps pour réagir   

Joyeux Birthday donc à toi...


----------



## Macounette (11 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon anniversaire à moi-même


Heureusement que t'es là pour le rappeller. 







Bon'annif, Seb  ​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dans le doute abstiens-toi.



... Oui ; absinthe-toi, aussi... Et Gros annif' ; rascal!   :love:   


   'Tain de moi!!! Me suis fait  rouler comme une truffe!!!


----------



## NightWalker (11 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon anniversaire à moi-même



Tricheur     

et je me suis fait avoir comme un bleu...


----------



## macmarco (11 Juillet 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire le Canard !*








			
				LaCartouchière a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à daffyb.



Tu ne perds rien pour attendre !

    ​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

Jean-Ba3000 continue de feter son annif  ....
le povre il a pas de chance , il vieillit d'un an chaque jour  



aujourd'hui je connais pas  des matelots qui fetent leur annif mais 
je viens de savoir que une descendance des matelots lui va le feter son annif donc 

*bon annif au p'tit fiston de madonna :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...aujourd'hui je connais pas  des matelots qui fetent leur annif mais
> je viens de savoir que une descendance des matelots lui va le feter son annif donc
> 
> *bon annif au p'tit fiston de madonna :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *




*Joyeux anniversaire au p'tit mousse !*

  ​


----------



## daffyb (12 Juillet 2005)

Merci à toutes et à tous pour vos marques de sympathie


----------



## sylko (14 Juillet 2005)

*Bonne fête, bande de nazes!*


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2005)

Je les observe depuis un moment, et je pense que c'est l'anniversaire du shadock de droite, il me semble plus gai, plus vigoureux


----------



## Bilbo (14 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> *Bonne fête, bande de nazes!*


Je croyais que le coup de Jarnac était une spécialité française. :bebe:

  

À+


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

Bizarre jeanba3000 n'a pas son anni aujourd'hui


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre jeanba3000 n'a pas son anni aujourd'hui



bon non n'annif Jeanba3000....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre jeanba3000 n'a pas son anni aujourd'hui




*il en a eu marre *
de vieillir ...


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *il en a eu marre *
> de vieillir ...



Tu penses, 10 ans en quelques jours.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses, 10 ans en quelques jours.




et les 10 kg des 10 gateaux tu les oublies?


----------



## xanadu (18 Juillet 2005)

*Joyeux*



*Anniversaire *


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Bassman.  

Et lupus yonderboy aussi.


----------



## Macounette (18 Juillet 2005)

_Happy Birthday_

 Bassman 

 & 

 lupus yonderboy. 

 :love: :love:​


----------



## Stargazer (18 Juillet 2005)

Bon anniversaire Bassman et Lupus yonderboy !!


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juillet 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BASSOU        :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2005)

joyeux bordel a tous! special for you bassman!


----------



## Bassman (18 Juillet 2005)

Merci :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juillet 2005)

ah ben trop tard


----------



## mac-aïoli (18 Juillet 2005)

Bon anniv' Bassman


----------



## Caddie Rider (18 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *Juillet*
> GlobalCut, le 4 juillet 1972.
> Balooners, le 5 juillet 1982
> LeSqual, le 10 juillet 1978
> ...


 
et le 30 juillet aussi...   Ma ptite tronche !!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

* :love:  :love:  :love: tres bon annif bass  :love:  :love:  :love: ​*







.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juillet 2005)

Bon anniversaire, ModéraTroll!... ​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juillet 2005)

* jeanba3000*
a recommencé à vieillir...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

*     bon annif  Lupus Yonderboy     ​*







.


----------



## sylko (18 Juillet 2005)

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE
À
BASSMAN 
ET À
 LUPUS YONDERBOY


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juillet 2005)

*Bon anniversaire Bassman*
une petite mousse pour célébrer ça ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juillet 2005)

Happy Birthday Bassman :love:


----------



## dool (18 Juillet 2005)

Ben bon courage Chouchou...bienvenue dans la vieillerie !  

(t'inquiète c'est que le 1/4 ... t'en as 3 autres à compléter !   )

:love: my Bassouuuuuuuuuuu :love:


----------



## macelene (18 Juillet 2005)

Bassou...  Bon Anniv :love: sweet and so on...


----------



## mado (18 Juillet 2005)

kalz a vloavezhioù all 
ou
deiz-ha-bloaz laouen ?
Y'a l'air d'avoir débat.. 
Bref,
Bon n'annif Monsieur Bassman


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Juillet 2005)

Cher Gildas, 

Les copains du club _"les pétés de la coiffe"_ (*) se joignent à moi pour te souhaiter *kalz a vloavezhioù all !*(**)  :love:    

(*:  "Tu l'as vu mon gros joystick en dentelle ?")






(** : edith : grillé par mado   )


----------



## Bassman (18 Juillet 2005)

Merci bcp encore un coup :rose:

Putain j'suis vieux  :affraid:


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

*n'annif...*


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Un très heureux anniversaire Gildas !


----------



## guytantakul (18 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Cher Gildas,
> 
> Les copains du club _"les pétés de la coiffe"_ (*) se joignent à moi pour te souhaiter *kalz a vloavezhioù all !*(**)  :love:



Rhô pitain ! comme au mariage de mon cousin ! C'est une société secrète ou quoi ? 

(des sacs poub noirs, des napperons en papier, des rouleaux de sopalin, et hopala, bigoudénie, nous voici ! )

Bon anniversaire bass ! (en public cette fois-ci )


----------



## macmarco (18 Juillet 2005)

*Joyeux annouf' Bassou !*

    :love:













​


----------



## Spyro (18 Juillet 2005)

*N'annif Bassou  :love:*

Désolé, pas le temps de te faire un gateau  
_Je suis pas à la page question annoufs moi, j'ai même raté celui du squale  :affraid:_


----------



## sylko (21 Juillet 2005)

Bonne fête à nos amis belges







Cliquez et répêtez trois fois toutes et tous en coeur! 

O Belgique, ô mère chérie,
A toi nos coeurs, à toi nos bras,
A toi notre sang, ô Patrie !
Nous le jurons tous, tu vivras !
Tu vivras toujours grande et belle
Et ton invincible unité
Aura pour devise immortelle :
Le Roi, la Loi, la Liberté !
Aura pour devise immortelle :
Le Roi, la Loi, la Liberté ! 
Le Roi, la Loi, la Liberté ! 
Le Roi, la Loi, la Liberté !


----------



## Bilbo (21 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> [...]Et ton invincible unité[...]


Mouaaarfff.   

À+

P.S. Sylko, tu es un enfoiré.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2005)

Joyeux Anniversaire iNano

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sylko (21 Juillet 2005)

Oui, n'oublions pas nos célébrités du jour... 

Joyeux anniversaire 
à Fabcyari, jeromemartin75, gosthrider, iNano, St0rm, et Tiobiloute​ 
Et surtout notre pauvre ami jeanba3000, qui vieillit chaque jour d'une année.


----------



## Virpeen (21 Juillet 2005)

Heureux (et j'y veillerai ) nanniversaire iNano !
 :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:




J'ai bien dressé Roooooney, hein ?


----------



## Macounette (21 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Oui, n'oublions pas nos célébrités du jour...
> 
> Joyeux anniversaire
> à Fabcyari, jeromemartin75, gosthrider, iNano, St0rm, et Tiobiloute​
> Et surtout notre pauvre ami jeanba3000, qui vieillit chaque jour d'une année.



pas mieux.  :love:


----------



## iNano (21 Juillet 2005)

Merci à tous !!!  
PoorMonster : Trop beau ton gâteau ! Thank You !
Merci Sylko ! 
Virpeen : t'es vraiment trop !:love::love::love::love::love::love::love:
Il est trop mignon !


----------



## semac (21 Juillet 2005)

Tu dois être un sacré soiffard iNano, parce que être né le jour de la fête nationale en Belgique !!! ça c'est un signe   

bon anniversaire


----------



## iNano (21 Juillet 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois être un sacré soiffard iNano, parce que être né le jour de la fête nationale en Belgique !!! ça c'est un signe
> 
> bon anniversaire


Merci merci !!! 
Je suis soiffarde de bon vin, de bière parfois... Tu crois que je pourrais m'intégrer en Belgique ?


----------



## Bilbo (21 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois que je pourrais m'intégrer en Belgique ?


C'est que ce n'est pas facile du tout, il y a une notion d'unité, invincible qui plus est, pas très simple à aborder. 

À+


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

*    :love:    bon annif iNano !!!!    :love:    




*



.


----------



## macmarco (21 Juillet 2005)

*Joyeux iNanoversaire !*

  ​


----------



## iNano (21 Juillet 2005)

Merci Robertav et MacMarco ! Et merci à tout le monde, ça fait toujours très plaisir de se voir souhaiter son annif'...


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2005)

Joyeux annouf  :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

*bon annif' Oizo* ​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

*bon annif oizo      ​*


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

*    bon annif Sydney Bristow    ​*









.


----------



## Oizo (23 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *bon annif' Oizo* ​





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bon annif oizo      ​*


----------



## pixelemon (23 Juillet 2005)

Mon fils Paolo va voir 3 ans le 28 juillet  (tempus fugit)...


----------



## iNano (23 Juillet 2005)

Bon Annif Sidney Bristow !!!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (24 Juillet 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Nexka !!!






[mode Nexka on] Ouuuuh comme ils sont mignons !!! Je les veux !!! [mode Nexka off] 

   :love: :love: :love:​


----------



## xanadu (24 Juillet 2005)

*Joyeux Anniversaire*  


*Nexka *  

*Kolia, *  
*Darksheer *  , 
*nelll *  ,
* hunjord *  ,
*Noizy  *  ,
*guillaume_33  *  ,
*tiouchka *


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

*...Nexka...​ * 



​
​
*Zorionak zuri, zorionak beti ! ​ *


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2005)

idem


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

*    :love:    tres tres bon annif nexka !!!    :love:    ​*







.


----------



## iNano (24 Juillet 2005)

Bon annif à Nexka et à tous les autres !!!!!!   :love:    :love:    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

*:love: :love: Joyeux anniversaire Nexka !!!! :love: :love:*


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juillet 2005)

Un très joyeux anniversaire à tous également 

tiens regarde Nexka, tu es aussi dans le mégamix de Ca se passe comment devant le Mac

Joyeux annif :love:


----------



## Spyro (24 Juillet 2005)

euh...
*:love:  BON ANNIVERSAIRE  :love:*
*:love::love:  NEXKA  :love::love:*
:rose:​


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Nexka


----------



## Macounette (24 Juillet 2005)

_Joyeux Anniversaire, petite fée.




 
:love: :love:_​


----------



## sylko (24 Juillet 2005)

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE
NEXKA


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juillet 2005)

*N'annif Nexka ! *


----------



## macmarco (24 Juillet 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Nexka !*

    :love:

​


----------



## WebOliver (25 Juillet 2005)

Une bise en retard pour Marlène.  Joyeux anniv'.


----------



## xanadu (29 Juillet 2005)

*HE .....BOY  JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE Sonny*


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juillet 2005)

*n'annif Sonny...* 

tiens et le voisin Macarel aussi, n'annif...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2005)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> *HE .....BOY  JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE Sonny*



Hé hé hé... J'y crois pas! Il est né le même jour que mon frangin, ce nuisible  

   :love:  :love:  :love: *Pace, salute e abundenzia ; ô baulò*   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sylko (29 Juillet 2005)

BON ANNIVERSAIRE
SONNY


TOMBE LE FUTAL ET DIS 33!


----------



## Macounette (29 Juillet 2005)

Bon anniversare, l'abraseur.


----------



## iNano (29 Juillet 2005)

Happy birthday Sonny !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Un très heureux anniversaire ma couille !


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2005)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> *HE .....BOY  JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE Sonny*


 
Gna gna gna...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2005)

Il vous remercie pour vos petits gna gna...


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2005)

Bon anniversaire mon choupinou!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Happy birthday Sonny !!!!!!!!!!



Joyeux Aniverssaire également ...

Pour mon cadeau d'anniverssaire je te présente une amie qui te trouvre charmant ...


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il vous remercie pour vos petits gna gna...


 
Qui ça?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juillet 2005)

*Un bon anniversaire de tous vos amis*
Monsieur Boy


 

_P.S : un sonnyboy s'est caché dans cette image : trouvez-le._


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> _P.S : un sonnyboy s'est caché dans cette image : trouvez-le._


 
Le homard?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Un bon anniversaire de tous vos amis*
> Monsieur Boy
> 
> 
> ...



Y en a même deux, si tu regardes bien...


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y en a même deux, si tu regardes bien...


 
C'est vrai: y a bien 2 homards!


----------



## krystof (29 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y en a même deux, si tu regardes bien...




Ah ? Je croyais que c'était celui qui a de l'embonpoint et qui a besoin d'un petit régime


----------



## loudjena (29 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il vous remercie pour vos petits gna gna...



Toi au moins tu déchaines les passions 
Bonne année !


----------



## jahrom (29 Juillet 2005)

Bon anniv sonny...

Fais gaffe c'est l'age de la crucifixion...


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y en a même deux, si tu regardes bien...


 Floudeur !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

* :love:  :love:   tres tres bon annif sonny    :love:  :love: ​*

au lieu d'un croissant ben voila  :rose:









ps1 : merci inano et vipeen pour l'hebergement 

ps2 : c'est aussi l'annif de fifille je comprends mieux maintenant son caracter


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

Bon annif Sonnyboy !!!!
Wahou : très très bonne année, 1972


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps2 : c'est aussi l'annif de fifille je comprends mieux maintenant son caracter




*FELICE ANNIVERSARIU FIGLIULELLA!!! *   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Taho! (29 Juillet 2005)

Mon dieu, c'est l'anni du Sonny !

et bien noyeux z'a toi !

:love:


----------



## Taho! (29 Juillet 2005)

Sans oublier Jeanba3000 !!


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> * :love:  :love:   tres tres bon annif sonny    :love:  :love: ​*
> 
> 
> au lieu d'un croissant ben voila  :rose:
> ...



Merci ma grosse poule...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Sans oublier Jeanba3000 !!



C'est un peu tous les jours son anniversaire à l'ami Jeanba...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu tous les jours son anniversaire à l'ami Jeanba...




sa lui fait quel age deja aujourd'hui ?


----------



## macmarco (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa lui fait quel age deja aujourd'hui ?




A cet âge-là, on ne compte plus !


----------



## teo (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa lui fait quel age deja aujourd'hui ?



Un certain âge 

Bon à part ça très cher Sonnyboy (rapport à tes tarifs hors de prix question futal)  , juste pour te souhaiter un bon anniversaire et te dire qu'un Chronopost est parti en express ce matin: j'ai mis les petits plats dans les grands:

Tu trouveras dedans:

- l'intégrale en CD collector des époux Guetta  :sleep: 

- un pass pour l'été pour le Pacha de Mykonos, (Gunther m'a dit qu'il t'attendait avec impatience pour te montrer hum... le solarium  )

- un magnum de pop... hum... de tu-sais-quoi, miillésime 69, tu trouveras pas meilleure année, c'est la mienne    

Amicalement,

Teo
Chairman of the board of _Tar & Feathers Unlimited_


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Un certain âge
> 
> Bon à part ça très cher Sonnyboy (rapport à tes tarifs hors de prix question futal)  , juste pour te souhaiter un bon anniversaire et te dire qu'un Chronopost est parti en express ce matin: j'ai mis les petits plats dans les grands:
> 
> ...



Espèce de petit inverti !!

Tu vas voir ou je vais te le fourrer moi le champagne !!


----------



## teo (29 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Espèce de petit inverti !!
> 
> Tu vas voir ou je vais te le fourrer moi le champagne !!





 euh... je pensais pas à du chmpagne, même si ça faisait Pop en s'ouvrant...


Et puis 1m74 c'est pas si petit


----------



## Freelancer (29 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> euh... je pensais pas à du chmpagne, même si ça faisait Pop en s'ouvrant...



QQQQUUUOOIII!!!! Sonnyboy fait pop en s'ouvrant? je voudrais entendre ça  :love: :love:


----------



## teo (29 Juillet 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> QQQQUUUOOIII!!!! Sonnyboy fait pop en s'ouvrant? je voudrais entendre ça  :love: :love:




je ne m'étendrai pas plus sur le sujet (il aimerait pas)


----------



## Taho! (29 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je ne m'étendrai pas plus sur le sujet (il aimerait pas)



qui n'aimerait pas ?  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> euh... je pensais pas à du chmpagne, même si ça faisait Pop en s'ouvrant...
> 
> 
> Et puis 1m74 c'est pas si petit



Mais ou ai je la tête ??? 

J'ai arreté depuis bien logtemps jeune tendron, ça me donne des palpitations...

Et puis j'ai les veines du derches qui lachent...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2005)

il suffisait que je démonte un pressoir à la meule dans la montagne pour qu'il vieillisse l'sonny


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

*   bon annif Caddie Rider    ​*








.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

*   bon annif truk2oof   ​*








.


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

Bon anniversaire Caddie Rider 
Bon anniversaire truk2oof


----------



## Caddie Rider (30 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *   bon annif Caddie Rider    ​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




MERCIIIIII  

Trop trop bien cette photo, je suis jaloux !!! 
 

Bon anni truk2oof


----------



## sylko (30 Juillet 2005)

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE
CADDIE RIDER
TRUK2OOF​


----------



## Macounette (30 Juillet 2005)

_ Caddie Rider_ 
​


----------



## Macounette (30 Juillet 2005)

_truk2oof_ 










​


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juillet 2005)

*n'annif le Caddie, *

pense a me rendre ma piece quand meme....


----------



## macmarco (30 Juillet 2005)

Tu fêtes ça où ?
*
Auchan Zélysées ?*



*Joyeux Caddieversaire !*

  ​


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tu fêtes ça où ?
> *
> Auchan Zélysées ?*
> 
> ...


Joli


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2005)

*    bon annif MrStone !!     ​*








.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *    bon annif MrStone !!     ​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En fait, tu souhaites l'anniversaire à tout le monde... je suis déçu...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En fait, tu souhaites l'anniversaire à tout le monde... je suis déçu...




non, juste jaloux !!!!!!     

et puis jusq'a present  je ne l'ai souhaité a personne de ma propre voix  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, juste jaloux !!!!!!
> 
> et puis jusq'a present  je ne l'ai souhaité a personne de ma propre voix  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



C'est vrai, ça me rassure un peu...

J'ai besoin d'être rassuré tu sais, avec toutes ces méchancetés qu'on dit sur moi...


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Juillet 2005)

*n'annif Mr Stone...*


----------



## sylko (31 Juillet 2005)

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE
MR STONE ET IMATTHIEU
​
...ainsi qu'aux nombreux autres du jour.


----------



## Macounette (31 Juillet 2005)

_Joyeux'Annif !!!
:love:
Mr. Stone_




​


----------



## Stargazer (31 Juillet 2005)

Bon anniversaire Mr. Stone !


----------



## macmarco (31 Juillet 2005)

*Tout le monde se joint à moi pour te souhaiter un joyeux anniversaire Mr Men !*







    ​


----------



## Taho! (31 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis jusq'a present  je ne l'ai souhaité a personne de ma propre voix  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



Je t'enverrais mon numéro juste avant pour que tu puisse le faire par téléphone !! Ou alors donne-moi le tien, le tien est juste avant moi ! :love:

Un très joyeux anniveraisre à MrStone et aux autres aussi ::


----------



## Nexka (31 Juillet 2005)

Euh.... Juste pour dire merci beaucoup à pour tout ces gentils mots pour mon anniversaire que je viens juste de voir :rose: 

Je suis toute... :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (2 Août 2005)

Arf... encore ce bruit dans ma tête... je vais essayer... _tiens, là une Maserati, et les Porsche_ Ôtez moi ce bruit.   :mouais: ... Joyeux anniversaire Sonny.


----------



## macmarco (5 Août 2005)

*Un très joyeux anniversaire xanadu !*

  





​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

*   bon annif xanadu!!!   ​*









.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

*   :love:   bon annif karl40   :love:   ​*


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

*    bon annif   jean-lou    ​*


----------



## KARL40 (5 Août 2005)

Merci Princess :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Août 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Princess :rose:



*'n'annif ! *


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Août 2005)

*Bons anniversaires*
Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2005)

Je te souhaite un joyeux anniversaire, xanadu. 











​


----------



## macmarco (5 Août 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Karl !*







   ​


----------



## KARL40 (5 Août 2005)

Merci .... Et à la votre


----------



## Grug (5 Août 2005)

santé, nanniv' et prosperité karl 40


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

bon anniversaire M. KARL40 !


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2005)

Tiens c'est l'annif' a Carlos


----------



## KARL40 (5 Août 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Merci .... Et à la votre



Je ne peux que me répéter ... et m'empresser d'aller joindre le geste à la parole 
 

 
 
 :love:


----------



## xanadu (5 Août 2005)

thanks   ​danke  /chokrane  / chnorakaloutioun  / eskerrik asko  / milesker / hvala  / gràcies /  xièxie  /  kam  sah  hamnida / grazie / tak / gracias / efharisto / takk /  dank u wel / dzi?kuj? / obrigado / spacibo / dakujem / tesekkur ederim / a dank /

*Jean-Marc  
Chris. 
"robertav" 
Pierre ​*


----------



## Grug (5 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bons anniversaires*
> Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl Karl


 

Y'en a pleins qui, après leur 27éme place voudraient bien qu'on arrête de leur parler de Kart !   

:hosto: :modo: :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a pleins qui, après leur 27éme place voudraient bien qu'on arrête de leur parler de Kart !
> 
> :hosto: :modo: :rateau:



Aïe ma tête. :hosto:  Joyeux anniversaire Kar, karlt, kart, j'y arrive pas... Karlt4t40...


----------



## xanadu (5 Août 2005)

Mes derniers remerciements et non "des" moindres vont à  * Hèlène et Grug *   
Bonne nuit à toutes et à tous


----------



## WebOliver (6 Août 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire 




​


----------



## Macounette (6 Août 2005)

zut, à la bourre. :rose: :rose: :rose:

_Bon'__A__nnif_











_Karl _
_&_
_xanadu_​ 
:love:


----------



## iTof (6 Août 2005)

Bon anniversaire à mes conscrits Robertav et Pitch... :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Août 2005)

*n'annif Bouilla........*

un an de plus que moi, tiens....



ps et suite a ton coup de boule : oui, tu vas y arriver.......


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2005)

*   bon annif bouilla !!   ​*









.


----------



## Macounette (6 Août 2005)

_Bon Annif'_

_bouilla_

:love:  :love:




​


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2005)

nani piti bouilla


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Août 2005)

Bon anniversaire, Bouilla!  













​


----------



## bouilla (6 Août 2005)

Mici a tous ! :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Août 2005)

Message vBulletinVous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à bouilla.








​


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

tiens, *N'annif Hegemonikon....*


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire mon Nikon.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

*   :love:   tres bon annif' Hegemonikon   :love:   ​*


----------



## mactambour (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *   :love:   tres bon annif' Hegemonikon   :love:   ​*



J'en rajoute un peu !!! aussi...
On ne t'oublie pas...







 :love: 
​


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

Et il est où le Nikon ? Encore perdu ?

Bon anniversaire bien entendu !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Août 2005)

Ah la Saint Amour  :love: 

Bon anniversaire ma chérie


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Ah la Saint Amour :love:

Bon anniversaire bengilli.


----------



## Bilbo (9 Août 2005)

La bengilli a un an de plus ! Bientôt elle va être vieille. 

Bon anniversaire Benjamin.  

À+


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

*n'annif Marie....* 

le bonjour en auvergne....


----------



## toys (9 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah la Saint Amour :love:
> 
> Bon anniversaire bengilli.


superbe !

joyeux nanif a ceux que s'est le nanif


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

*    bon annif prerima    ​*


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2005)

C'est-à-dire que là...    :love: Bengilli, prerima, mon c½ur balance.  Joyeux anniversaire à tous les deux.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

*    bon annif benjilli    ​*









.


----------



## MrStone (9 Août 2005)

réponse tardive en passant vite fait (je squatte la connexion du gars qui habite au-dessus des gens chez qui je suis  ) merci à tous et toutes :love: :love: 
Et bon annif' aux autres


----------



## Macounette (9 Août 2005)

_Hegemonikon

prerima

bengili_












:love: :love: :love:​


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

y parait plus jeune que sur les photos


----------



## ginette107 (9 Août 2005)

_Joyeux anniversaire prerima!!!_
 :love:    :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est-à-dire que là...    :love: Bengilli, prerima, mon c½ur balance.



il me semble que le coeur des 2 est déjà pris  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> il me semble que le coeur des 2 est déjà pris  :love:



M'en fous, je vais me rabattre sur la Bengilli, elle est prête à tout.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> M'en fous, je vais me rabattre sur la Bengilli, elle est prête à tout.



Si elle te dit oui c'est que tu n'as pas tort.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si elle te dit oui c'est que tu n'as pas tort.



Elle dit même oui plutôt deux fois qu'une...


----------



## bengilli (9 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah la Saint Amour :love:
> 
> Bon anniversaire bengilli.



Merci à tous  j'ai basculé dans la pente savonneuse de la deuxième moitié de la décennie...

J'ai pris une bonne résolution : choper un maximum de gonzesses avant d'être comme Amok


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> il me semble que le coeur des 2 est déjà pris  :love:




ou punaise c'est l'annif de la belle soeur, 

bonne aniv' marie  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (10 Août 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY  zingouiman  frère Breizh adoptif   :love: et aux autres macgéens de ce jour aussi


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ou punaise c'est l'annif de la belle soeur,
> 
> bonne aniv' marie  :love:








passe le bonjour a la Coccinelle....


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous  j'ai basculé dans la pente savonneuse de la deuxième moitié de la décennie...
> 
> J'ai pris une bonne résolution : choper un maximum de gonzesses avant d'être comme Amok



Abruti ! (©DocEvil)


----------



## Taho! (17 Août 2005)

Mais c'est vrai qu'y'en a qui vieillissent pendant ce temps ! 

Alley, un Joyeux collectifs aux natifs du 17 Août !

Et on va même prendre un peu d'avance et aussi un joyeux aux 18 !


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Août 2005)

Bon anniversaire!... 

















​


----------



## sylko (19 Août 2005)

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE​MAÏWEN​


----------



## ange_63 (19 Août 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire

Maïwen !


----------



## sylko (19 Août 2005)

BON ANNIVERSAIRE​
​FICELLE  ​








Pour réaliser un téléphone à ficelle, récupérer et nettoyer deux pots de yaourt en plastique. Prenez ensuite un rouleau de ficelle de cuisine dont vous tirerez une longueur de 20 à 30 m pour votre premier essai. Percez le fond de chaque pot avec une aiguille ou un petit clou, puis glissez chaque extrémité de la ficelle avant de la nouer (le n½ud doit être dans le pot). Vous pourrez ensuite essayer votre téléphone sur un terrain plat et dégagé en tendant le fil.


----------



## bouilla (19 Août 2005)

Bonn' Anniv Ficelle, Maiwenn et Les autres 


Maiwen..18, j'en connais qui vont commencer a se lacher !


----------



## WebOliver (19 Août 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire au *Grand ficelle*... et à la *petite Maiwen* qui est grande aussi maintenant... 




			
				bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen..18, j'en connais qui vont commencer a se lacher !



... tu crois qu'_ils_ avaient attendu? 

---

_test Firefox et interface avancée de l'éditeur de message de VBulletin. _


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Août 2005)

*N'annif Maiwen et Ficelle....*


----------



## Spyro (19 Août 2005)

Bon papillonversaire
maiwen








Et bon kiwiwiversaire
ficelle

_Un pti coktail pour fêter ça ?
Au kiwi, oui ? _


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2005)

Un très heureux anniversaire Guillaume.


----------



## macmarco (19 Août 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Ficelle !*

  


Une de plus !




​


----------



## macmarco (19 Août 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Maiwen !*

   :love:


18 ans, 
tu as le temps de te faire des cheveux blancs !







​


----------



## iNano (19 Août 2005)

_N'annif Maïwen et Ficelle !!!!!!!!!!! _



Et ne le dépensez pas en bonbons !!!​


----------



## Virpeen (19 Août 2005)

Joyeux iNanniversaire MAIWEN !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Joyeux iNanniversaire FICELLE !!!


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Août 2005)

Bon anniv' Maiwen


----------



## Taho! (19 Août 2005)

Maïwen, je le savais, je l'ai même appelé. J'ai eu l'honneur heu: ) de tomber sur son répondeur qui disait : 

« Vous êtes bien sur la messagerie Orange du 06 .. .. .. .. »

Mais j'essaierais d'entendre sa voix plus tard


Tiens, Ficelle aussi, mais c'est dingue tous ces anniversaires ! 

Bonn anniv aussi !


----------



## Malow (19 Août 2005)

Maiwen, Ficelle.......  

Joyeux anniversaire à tous les deux !!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:​


----------



## supermoquette (19 Août 2005)

nannif malow


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Août 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux anniversaire Maiwen !*
> 
> :love:
> 
> ...





hahahahahahahah....là, on ne me dira pas que sur cette photo, elle ne ressemble pas a Malicia....(des X-men...)


----------



## Taho! (19 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'essaierais d'entendre sa voix plus tard


Ayé, j'ai entendu sa voix ! :love:

Et donc je peux le dire : Preum's !  





Bon, vous vous en foutez donc


----------



## Spyro (19 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vous vous en foutez donc


Ben nan on est jaloux, kestu crois


----------



## NightWalker (19 Août 2005)

Happy Birthday Maiwen et Ficelle





​


----------



## argothian22 (19 Août 2005)

*



**Joyeux Anniverssaire Maïwenn et Ficelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


**




*On vous souhaite tout le bonheur du monde :love::love:

​ *









*​


----------



## sylko (19 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> nannif malow


 
Malow :affraid: 

C'est Maïwen qui a 18 ans...


----------



## jahrom (19 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Malow :affraid:
> 
> C'est Maïwen qui a 18 ans...



En effet, Malow à presque le double...

Aïe! mais je deconnais chérie...:rose:

Bon anniv' fic' et maï'


----------



## Cillian (20 Août 2005)

​


----------



## IceandFire (20 Août 2005)

FICELLE À LA TIENNE    :love: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ET AUX ZOTES AUSSI


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Août 2005)

​ 




*Bon anniversaire!...  
*










*
*​


----------



## Taho! (20 Août 2005)

Un très Joyeux anniversaire à l'ange du Puy de Dôme ! 

Et puis, fais attention, on sait jamais


----------



## ange_63 (20 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire!...





			
				Taho a dit:
			
		

> Un très Joyeux anniversaire à l'ange du Puy de Dôme !
> 
> Et puis, fais attention, on sait jamais



:love: Merci merci c trés gentil ! :love:
      




Ps "Taho": Haaaa mon dieu un trainnnnn!!!!  ok j'vais faire attention! Promis


----------



## sylko (20 Août 2005)

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE
ANGE


----------



## Nobody (20 Août 2005)

Oui oui bon anniversaire, Ange!







Mmmmm?


----------



## ange_63 (20 Août 2005)

Merci Beaucoup!!!! A tout l'monde!  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2005)

*... un ange passe. *​ *
*Joyeux anniversaire.


----------



## ange_63 (20 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *... un ange passe. *​ *
> *Joyeux anniversaire.




Encore merci WebOliver!


----------



## jahrom (20 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Encore merci WebOliver!



Sais tu qu'il te reste 11 mois pour soit "trouver un mari" soit "te trouver un beau chapeau" ???


----------



## argothian22 (20 Août 2005)

*Allé joyeux anniverssaire mon petit ange *


----------



## ange_63 (20 Août 2005)

Merci!!!  



			
				jarhom a dit:
			
		

> Sais tu qu'il te reste 11 mois pour soit "trouver un mari" soit "te trouver un beau chapeau" ???


Oui je sais!
Je crois qu'en novembre je vais avoir droit au "joli" chapeau malheureusement!!!    C même certain!

Jaune et vert com il se doit!   

Misère!!! quelle galère!


----------



## NightWalker (20 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Merci!!!
> 
> 
> Oui je sais!
> ...


Mais non... mais non... un ange comme toi... 

Joyeux nannive en fait


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Août 2005)

Joyeux anouf


----------



## sylko (21 Août 2005)

Bon anniversaire richarddeux


----------



## maiwen (21 Août 2005)

je suis un peu en retard mais : 
MERCI À TOUT LE MONDE

je vais verser une petite larme    :love:


----------



## richard-deux (21 Août 2005)

Ce matin, j'ai un peu mal à la tête. :sleep: 

Je lis mes emails et j'ai reçu un très sympathique message de MacGé me souhaitant mon anniversaire.  

Merci à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2005)

*    tres bon annif richarddeux    *


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

Donc richarddeux cette année, l'an prochain richardtrois ?

Bonn anniversaire !


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

Sans oublier Ti'yana qui fête aujourd'hui son anniversaire ! 






Elle est pas encore inscrite, mais j'y pense déjà !


----------



## maiwen (21 Août 2005)

alors 'nanniversaire Ti'Yana ... il faut bien l'accueillir même si elle n'est pas là


----------



## macinside (21 Août 2005)

nous avons tous rater l'anniv de maiwen


----------



## maiwen (21 Août 2005)

Vous l'avez pas raté ... c'est moi qui n'étais pas là


----------



## Spyro (21 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> nous avons tous raté l'anniv de maiwen


Bah euh non... Enfin pas ici en tout cas  

_Toi si par contre en effet  _


----------



## macinside (21 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Vous l'avez pas raté ... c'est moi qui n'étais pas là




attend j'arrive pour te faire un gros poutou sur la bouche :rose:


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> nous avons tous rater l'anniv de maiwen


Heu ! TU l'as raté ! Moi je l'ai appelé !


----------



## Virpeen (21 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> attend j'arrive pour te faire un gros poutou sur la bouche :rose:



Tu ne perds pas le nord !


----------



## macinside (21 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Heu ! TU l'as raté ! Moi je l'ai appelé !




"votre crédit de communication est épuiser, votre solde est débiteur de 15 euros et 56 cts :rateau: "


----------



## Spyro (21 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Heu ! TU l'as raté ! Moi je l'ai appelé !


Appelé*e* 

PS: c'est pas fini de flooder non ?


----------



## Taho! (21 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Appelé*e*
> 
> PS: c'est pas fini de flooder non ?


Moi je floode ? non, je réponds (© Stargazer) 

Et puis pour une fois que je fais une faute. j'en connais, c'est dans leur signature


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2005)

​ 




​  Bon anniversaire, SuperNioube!... 

























​ 


​


----------



## sylko (24 Août 2005)

BON ANNIVERSAIRE​ARGOTHIAN 22​
Tu vas devoir modifier ton pseudo.


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

*ARGOTHIAN22







 ... et c'est la boogie fête ce soir pout toi 








*​


----------



## ange_63 (24 Août 2005)

*Pour ARGOTHIAN22 : 




**
*​ *



**



*​ 
* 
  Jouyeux anni'f !!!! 
*


----------



## argothian22 (24 Août 2005)

*... à vous tous .... et comme disait ma mère au revoir 22 et boujour 23*  (combo le premier de ma vie) 


ps: ce soir 2 dans le poche et 3 dans le portefeuille :love: (ça existe combo à 4? ou j'innove )


----------



## iNano (24 Août 2005)

Je suis à la bourre comme d'hab mais...
N'ANNIF ARGOTHIAN22 !!!!!!!!!!
:love:  :love:  :love:​


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2005)

bon annif chamiki vous voulez dire ?


----------



## Mac et Kette (24 Août 2005)

j'en connais un qui va devoir
mailer Benjamin pour changer son pseudo
ceci, n'est pas malin
Argogo23, ce n'est meme pas joli


----------



## NightWalker (24 Août 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Ederntal, Argothian22, Garuda...



​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

* bon annif ARGOTHIAN​*









.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

*   :love:   tres bon annif Ederntal   :love:   ​*











.


----------



## Freezy (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> * bon annif ARGOTHIAN​ *





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> *   :love:   tres bon annif Ederntal   :love:   ​ *


C'est quoi ce favoritisme  

en tout cas j'espère que pour mon n'annif ce sera trés trés trés bon excellent formidable fabuleux stupéfiant prodigieux annif mon petit freezy 

 [mode je me la pète] couplé avec  [mode provoc']n'empèche que dans tout le thread c'est mon post le plus beau, vous z'étes pas à la hauteur  [/fin ] [/fin ]


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

Bonne anniversaire à qui de droit  

et pensez au miens, qui est le 1er Janvier  
bah quoi on est jamais trop prévenant !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Août 2005)

Bon annif à tous!  


			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> Bonne anniversaire à qui de droit
> 
> et pensez au miens, qui est le 1er Janvier
> bah quoi on est jamais trop prévenant !


T'inquiète, on s'ra là...


----------



## sylko (24 Août 2005)

BON ANNIVERSAIRE
EDERNTAL


----------



## argothian22 (24 Août 2005)

Merci Robertav et à tous les autres ... en espérant que ma 23 ième année se passe comme les 22 autres   


C'est aussi l'anniversaire de mon 1000 ième (j'ai pas fais exprès) .... en espérant que les 1000 autres ne se passe pas comme les 1000 premiers .... je tiens à tous vous remercier tous, pour votre bonne humeur et votre attention à chacun de mes posts (même si certains ne le méritaient pas) ...


----------



## argothian22 (24 Août 2005)

un bug désolé


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> un bug désolé




roh, le nioube...
*N'annif*


----------



## Stargazer (24 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Robertav et à tous les autres ... en espérant que ma 23 ième année se passe comme les 22 autres
> 
> 
> C'est aussi l'anniversaire de mon 1000 ième (j'ai pas fais exprès) .... en espérant que les 1000 autres ne se passe pas comme les 1000 premiers .... je tiens à tous vous remercier tous, pour votre bonne humeur et votre attention à chacun de mes posts (même si certains ne le méritaient pas) ...



Techniquement c'est ta 24 ème année que tu commences là ..  

Sinon Bon anniversaire à toi !


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Techniquement c'est ta 24 ème année que tu commences là ..


dit donc, c'est pas une blonde qui va la ramené non plus !!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Août 2005)

*Le petit Argotruc*
n'a plus qu'à changer de pseudo...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2005)

*Argothian22*
Banni des Forums


----------



## Mac et Kette (24 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> *Argothian22*
> Banni des Forums



hum,
ça sonne bien


----------



## WebOliver (26 Août 2005)

Des bises pour robertav... *Joyeux anniversaire*.


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

*n'annif Tatav ! *


----------



## Stargazer (26 Août 2005)

*Bon anniversaire Princess !!!*
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:​


----------



## macmarco (26 Août 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Roberta !*

    :love:


----------



## NightWalker (26 Août 2005)

Très joyeux anniversaire Princess
je te souhaite plein plein de belles choses...







et des gros bizouusss... :love:​


----------



## Spyro (26 Août 2005)

*Bon anniversaire
Robertav !!*
:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:








Eh mais !!!!!
Qu'est-ce qu'il fait là lui  
Ah je te jure il en rate pas une  ​


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Août 2005)

Bon anniversaire, Princess!... 
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## toys (26 Août 2005)

bonne annive princesse

vue que je sait pas faire les dessin bien je te fait plein de gros bisous et te souhaite tout plein de bonheur! de tout mon coeur.


----------



## Grug (26 Août 2005)

nanniv' robertav :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Août 2005)

*Yé té souhète*
oune très très bonne anniversario, Robertav




 :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (26 Août 2005)

Bon anniversaire Robertav !!!
Bizzzzzzz.


----------



## mactambour (26 Août 2005)

aussi...

Pour venir te souhaiter :

*
Un Grand, Un Bel, Un Joyeux...Anniversaire*






avec une fleur de mon jardin et avec plein de baisers

 :love:  :love:  :love:​


----------



## Taho! (26 Août 2005)

*Un très joyeux anniversaire pour la Princess de MacGeneration !

:love: :love:*​


----------



## argothian22 (26 Août 2005)

*Joyeux Anniversaire Princess











*​


----------



## ange_63 (26 Août 2005)

*Joyeux annif robertav!!!!*


----------



## lumai (26 Août 2005)

*
Bon Anniversaire Roberta !!!*​ 






​


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

joie bonheur et combustion


----------



## Ti'punch (26 Août 2005)

noyeux anniversaire!


----------



## Nobody (26 Août 2005)

:love: BON ANNIVERSAIRE PRINCESSE!:love: 








Euh... non, attends, j'ai fait une mauvaise manip'...
:rose: 

Voilà, c'est mieux comme ça.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

wauhhhhhh      


merci a tous !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


quoi dire?   

ce matin au reveil j'ai sauté devant  la glace : 
non, cette nuit pas de poussage intensif des rides ni des cheveux blanc      

j'ai pris aussi une grande resolution :   
mettre a coté  de sousous pour un eventuel lifting pour mes 60 ans   


bon allez , je vais ecraser une petite larme, je suis en route pour mes 40 ans !!


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2005)

Bon anniv' Princess'Robertav !!!

Et surtout change rien....:love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

*Joyeux Anniversaire Robertav !

*Et surtout garde ta sacrée pêche et ta bonne humeur à faire plier les chênes ! :love:*
*


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *Joyeux Anniversaire Robertav !
> 
> *Et surtout garde ta sacrée pêche et ta bonne humeur à faire plier les chênes ! :love:*
> *


Tu veuxdire que c'est rigolo de les plier ? ça dépend pour qui !


----------



## WebOliver (26 Août 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout garde ta sacrée pêche et ta bonne humeur à faire plier les chênes ! :love:*
> *[/color]



et à faire tomber...

... non, je ne peux pas, c'est hors-charte.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> et à faire tomber...
> 
> ... non, je ne peux pas, c'est hors-charte.


bonne anni charte !


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

ohla je veux pas rater ça !!

Bon annif Robertav !!


----------



## sylko (26 Août 2005)

_*Joyeux anniversaire Robertav  *_​​


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Août 2005)

Bon anniversaire Robertav!!!!


----------



## Grug (26 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> et à faire tomber...
> 
> ... non, je ne peux pas, c'est hors-charte.


   

si les glands etaient hors charte, ce bar serait desert


----------



## bouilla (26 Août 2005)

*Haaaapppyyyyy biirthday tooo youuuuuuu

Happpyyyy bbbiiiiiiirrthdayy tooo yooouuuuu

Happyyy Biirthdayy to yooouuu Robertav


Happy birtday to you ! :love:
*


----------



## Freezy (26 Août 2005)

*Princess Robertav




 ... et pas d'excés ce soir 







*​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

merci beaucoup beaucoup a tous !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

je ne risque pas d'exces ce soir, surement pas     


ce soir fiston a decidé d'aller au macdo et cinema


----------



## mac-aïoli (26 Août 2005)

Bon anniv' robertav


----------



## tantoillane (26 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci beaucoup beaucoup a tous !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> je ne risque pas d'exces ce soir, surement pas
> 
> ...



Attent j'arrive, on fêtera ça ensemble      :rateau: 

bon, j'ai pas d'imagination, donc ça s'arrétera à un 
JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE ROBERTAV 



​


----------



## iNano (26 Août 2005)

*Happy Birthday Roberta !!!!!!
 :love:  :love:  :love:​ *


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (26 Août 2005)

Un merveilleux annif' à notre p'tite Princesse préférée :love:


----------



## Nobody (26 Août 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

>





Mince alors!!! MIKOO!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2005)

Bon anniversaire Robertav ​


----------



## tantoillane (26 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Mince alors!!! MIKOO!!!



manque un peu de poils quand même


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Août 2005)

ROBERTAV, j'en bois un à ta santé  :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

Pitit à pitit, on dévient moins pitit... 

Un très heureux anniversaire ma belle.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

merci encore a tous !!!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

non doc, desolé de te contredire, petit a petit on rapticie*     



*a mon age vulnerable, bien evidemment


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

zebig peut absolument confirmer : ça rapetisse


----------



## Sloughi (26 Août 2005)

Bon Anniversaire ROBERTAV :love:


----------



## Nobody (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> zebig peut absolument confirmer : ça rapetisse


 
Surtout quand il fait froid.

:affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu veuxdire que c'est rigolo de les plier ? ça dépend pour qui !





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> et à faire tomber...
> 
> ... non, je ne peux pas, c'est hors-charte.





			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> si les glands etaient hors charte, ce bar serait desert




 J'ai dit moi m'sieur c'est eux d'abord !

  

PS : joyeux lendemain d'anniversaire Robertav ! :love:


----------



## guytantakul (27 Août 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit moi m'sieur c'est eux d'abord !




 rien, rien


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> rien, rien



Ah oui hum :rose: merci guytantakul


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Août 2005)

Je m'y prends un peu tard, mais...




Bon anniversaire, MacBoy!... 



















​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2005)

bon annif' à Spyro et Taho!   

... sans oublier robertav  pendant que j'étais ailleurs


----------



## Spyro (28 Août 2005)

*Bon anniversaire Taho! !*






Dis donc t'en as un gros gateau avec plein de bougies !!!
_Tu m'en laisses un peu ?  _​
pti jeune


----------



## maiwen (28 Août 2005)

bon anniversaire taho  


 :love:

oh oh oh j'ai honte .... :rose: Spyro ! :rose: bon anniversaire   :love:


----------



## WebOliver (28 Août 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Spahro?


----------



## NightWalker (28 Août 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire à

Onyx, Spyro et Taho!



















​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2005)

Bon anniversaire Taho!


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Août 2005)

*n'annif Spyro....*


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Août 2005)

*n'annif Taho!....*


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Août 2005)

Bon anniversaire à tous les trois!... 







 (Les autres aussi, mais je ne les connais pas...  )
















​


----------



## La SAGEsse (28 Août 2005)

*Joyeu naniversaires Taho et Spyro !


:love::love::love:






*


----------



## Taho! (28 Août 2005)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à *presque tous*.


 

Merci à tous ! :love:

Bon anniversaire Spyro ! Salut vieux !  J'en profite tant que je suis encore "jeune", c'est la dernière année 

Bon anniversaire OnyX !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2005)

*    :love:  :love:    tres tres bon annif spyroooooooo !!!!!    :love:  :love:    ​*








.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2005)

* :love:  :love:       buon compleannno taho !        :love:  :love: ​*









.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Août 2005)

Esteban et Zia rencontrent Tao - accompagé de son fidèle Pichu - sur une île; il est le dernier descendant de l'ancien empire de Mû, maintenant disparu. Tao est l'intellectuel du groupe. Son imagnation leur permettront de déjouer les pièges et de percer les secrets des Incas. Il est assez réservé et solitaire mais toujours prêt à venir en aide lorsque les choses vont mal.

*N'anniversaire à notre inca exilé en Isère*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Août 2005)

*Un très bon anniversaire*
à l'ami dragon


----------



## Ti'punch (28 Août 2005)

BonnAnniversaire TAHO​


----------



## Ti'punch (28 Août 2005)

Buon Compleanno Spyro​

tanti auguri


----------



## Taho! (28 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Son imagination leur permettront de déjouer les pièges et de percer les secrets des Incas. Il est assez réservé et solitaire mais toujours prêt à venir en aide lorsque les choses vont mal.



 Merci l'ami ! 

C'est marrant, mais on dirait mon portrait !


----------



## Taho! (28 Août 2005)

Rah ! C'est pénible ! quand c'est pas :



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à *presque tous*.



C'est : 



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



:mouais:

Je vous oublie pas ! :love:


----------



## Nobody (28 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Rah ! C'est pénible ! quand c'est pas :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, compris. Alors:

BON ANNIVERSAIRE TAHOOOOOOO!!!!!!

Arf!


----------



## Nexka (28 Août 2005)

Bon Anniversaire Taho! :love: et 

 :love: :love: :love: SPYRO :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Malow (28 Août 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Taho et Spyro !!!!!​


----------



## Malkovitch (28 Août 2005)

Chouette encore un que j'aurais pas loupé. Bon anniversaire Spyro.


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Août 2005)

Bonn'anif 

J'reprendrais bien un doigt de champagne


----------



## ange_63 (28 Août 2005)

Bon annif' Taho!!!!!!!    Alors toi aussi 25ans cette année!!!   :love: 1/4 de siècle!!!



Bon annif' Spyro!!!!!


----------



## Sloughi (28 Août 2005)

Bon Anniversaire Taho   
Bon Anniversaire Spyro


----------



## Grug (28 Août 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Bon Anniversaire Taho
> Bon Anniversaire Spyro


 
pas mieux


----------



## guytantakul (28 Août 2005)

+1


----------



## LeSqual (28 Août 2005)

Voilà 2000Byzoux à vous partager!!!    :love: 

Joyeux N'anni Spyro et Taho!


----------



## Pitchoune (28 Août 2005)

Bon anniversaire Taho!

Bon anniversaire Spyro!


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Rah ! C'est pénible ! quand c'est pas :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 [quote Message vBulletin]

 Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Taho! et à Spyro, même si c'est leur anniversaire aujourd'hui.

 [/quote]
:rateau:

Ce n'est pourtant pas faute d'avoir essayé... :love:


----------



## Spyro (28 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Putain les deux d'un coup !
> 
> Le même jour ???


Dingue non ?  
Note que c'était moi le preums évidemment   

En tout cas merci tout le monde je vous fais plein de bisoux*
Surtout aux filles  :love: :love:

*(le squale me relaiera si je fatigue)​


----------



## Taho! (28 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Dingue non ?
> Note que c'était moi le preums évidemment
> 
> En tout cas merci tout le monde je vous fais plein de bisoux*
> ...


alors je suis tout émouvé par autant de messages ! :rose:

Merci à tous et bisous à tout le monde (même à ceux qu'ont de la barbe, j'ai pas peur moi !) :love: :love:

_Note pour plus tard : mettre à jour iCal avec les dates de tout le monde !_ :love:


----------



## maiwen (28 Août 2005)

moi  j'ai eu les deux au téléphone avant tout le monde !!!!  ( si c'est pas vrai vous dites rien hein :rose: )


:love:


----------



## Taho! (28 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi  j'ai eu les deux au téléphone avant tout le monde !!!!  ( si c'est pas vrai vous dites rien hein :rose: )
> 
> 
> :love:


je confirme, tu m'as même réveillé (elle appelle quand même à 0h45 !!) !


----------



## Spyro (28 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi  j'ai eu les deux au téléphone avant tout le monde !!!!


*soupir*  :love:  :rose: 

_Dommage que ce fut si court   _


----------



## maiwen (28 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> *soupir*  :love:  :rose:
> 
> _Dommage que ce fut si court   _


c'était déjà un exploit de ma part


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

bon annif' Niconemo


----------



## mactambour (29 Août 2005)

tro tard pour bien faire...

Bon anniversaire à tous les deux, Taho et Spyro !!


 :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (29 Août 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Niconemo.  Quelques mots sur le maître D)... et la signalisation des routes en Suisse.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

*     bon annif niconemo !!!!     ​*










.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

*      tres bon annif iPantoufle       ​*








.


----------



## Jose Culot (29 Août 2005)

Bon anniversaire Pantoufle.!


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pas mieux



aujourd'hui aussi


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

bon annif' golf


----------



## Taho! (30 Août 2005)

Celui-là, je pouvais pas le louper ! :love: :love:

*Bon anniversaire golf*, voici un nouveau couvre-chef, à porter sur le stand du Pommier 






_(je sens que je vais regretter ce message...  )_


----------



## Taho! (30 Août 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bon annif' golf


rah ! grillé d'une minute, !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> rah ! grillé d'une minute, !



il va nous accuser de le faire vieillir  :rateau:


----------



## NightWalker (30 Août 2005)

Nanniv Golf


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire golf... :affraid: :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (30 Août 2005)

Bon anniversaire golf !!! :love: :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Août 2005)

Bon anniversaire, golf ! 


















​


----------



## JPTK (30 Août 2005)

Oulà... l'anniversaire d'un modo, ça se loupe pas ça, le plus méchant en plus !   
Bon anniversaire ! 


Alors Golf... ça te fait quoi d'être né le même jour que Troudball ?


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2005)

On en oublie Philito...  Joyeux anniversaire...


----------



## golf (30 Août 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Alors Golf... ça te fait quoi d'être né le même jour que Troudball ?


La même chose que de cohabiter avec toi ici vieille crapule  :rateau:


----------



## golf (30 Août 2005)

Bon, j'ai les noms  :mouais: Marchi à toutes et tous   :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai les noms  :mouais: Marchi à toutes et tous   :love:




Peut-être pas encore tous les noms!... 
La journée est loin d'être finie, et du monde peut encore passer ici avant minuit.


----------



## JPTK (30 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai les noms  :mouais: Marchi à toutes et tous   :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Août 2005)




----------



## Taho! (30 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai les noms  :mouais: Marchi à toutes et tous   :love:


Arf, de toute façon, c'est toujours les mêmes 
Depuis le temps que tu notes, la liste doit être longue...

Bon, les gars, on se revoit à Apple Expo ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (30 Août 2005)

Bon anniv' golf


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:   tres bon annif golf !!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: ​*










.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Août 2005)

*Bon anniversaire*


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

:d:d:d:d:


----------



## iNano (30 Août 2005)

*N'annif Golf !!!!!!!!* 
  ​


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> *Bon anniversaire golf*, voici un nouveau couvre-chef, à porter sur le stand du Pommier



Tiens, le bob de GlobalCut  

Bonaniv' Golf


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Août 2005)

*n'annif Golf...*



hop, un petit sourire....


----------



## Malow (30 Août 2005)

joyeux anniversaire Golf !!!​


----------



## golf (30 Août 2005)

Je continue à noter les noms  :mouais: :love:​


----------



## guytantakul (30 Août 2005)

les noms ? quels noms ? 
Bon anniversaire, golf


----------



## ange_63 (30 Août 2005)

Et pourquoi y note les noms...? :mouais:

En tout cas *bon Annif' golf**!!!*


----------



## Taho! (30 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi y note les noms...? :mouais:
> 
> En tout cas *bon Annif' Golf**!!!*


laisse tomber... 



et fais *attention*, on sais jamais


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

golf ne prend pas de majuscules, et c'est un motif à ban donc


----------



## lumai (30 Août 2005)

*

Bon anniversaire golf !!!  :love:*​


----------



## ange_63 (30 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> golf ne prend pas de majuscules, et c'est un motif à ban donc



Heu l'autre tout d'suite les grands mots!!!!   :mouais:


----------



## IceandFire (30 Août 2005)

happy birthday !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Août 2005)

Bon anniversaire golf!!!!!


----------



## golf (30 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi y note les noms...?


T'occupe [un pot ou un ban, par tirage au sort] :mouais:   



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> golf ne prend pas de majuscules, et c'est un motif à ban donc


Toi, de toute façon, tu seras banni pour non présence à l'AE


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

*Bon anniversaire
NOUNOURS​*
oui oui c'est de golf qu'il s'agit


----------



## La SAGEsse (30 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire golf... :affraid: :mouais:



C'est Henri Dès ??? 


Bon anniversaire, Golf.


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> C'est Henri Dès ???


Oui oui corbier.mp3 c'est Henri Dès bien entendu   

Tu la vois la porte ?


----------



## golf (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> *Bon anniversaire
> NOUNOURS​*


Marchi mon Dragounet préféré  :love:


----------



## macelene (30 Août 2005)

*Bon Anniversaire  Monsieur golf...   :love: *

*ainsi que Philito loin là bas au Chili...  :love:*


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire, Bompi! 






















​


----------



## golf (31 Août 2005)

Voilà, voilà, j'ai tout noté   :rateau: 

Merci à tous   

Bon, maintenant, je vous attends tous au pied du Pommier entre le 20 et le 24  :love: 





J'ai les noms, hein, j'ai les noms  :mouais:​


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Août 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Bon Anniversaire  Monsieur golf...   :love: *
> 
> *ainsi que Philito loin là bas au Chili...  :love:*



 Philto, f'ait tjrs aussi beau là haut ?

 Golf aussi :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

*     tres tres bon annif Bompi !!!     ​*








.


----------



## ange_63 (31 Août 2005)

*Bon annif**Bompi !!!  





*


----------



## Taho! (31 Août 2005)

Bon anniversaire à *Lexaar, panzerboy, bebs61, bompi (41 ans), lucbur (40 ans), bugman (33 ans), Jaipur (31 ans), el dré (30 ans), alexcom (29 ans), rOm@cn0 (25 ans), captainamo (22 ans)*


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2005)

Bon anniversaire Bompi !!


----------



## Sloughi (31 Août 2005)

BON ANNIVERSAIRE BOMPI


----------



## Taho! (1 Septembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire aux fêtards du jour ! 

*lexouille, Hasetsu, totoln, rjm, g.delepee (45 ans), leuj (45 ans), antmuc (28 ans), Julienmac (27 ans), mistertitan (25 ans), Poupy (25 ans), Ragnarog (18 ans), D-Law (18 ans)*


----------



## richard-deux (1 Septembre 2005)

En retard:    :rose: 

Bon Anniversaire Monsieur golf et Monsieur Bompi.


----------



## Goulven (1 Septembre 2005)

Bon anouf Golf!
Bon anniversaires les autres aussi!


----------



## bompi (2 Septembre 2005)

Ouh là là !!!
Quel couillon je fais !! :rose: Je n'avais jamais vu ce fil :rateau:
Sans ce cher Human-Fly j'en ignorerais encore l'existence.
Merci à tous de vos voeux, c'est très gentil.

En plus cette année j'ai eu un chouette anniversaire : passer de 40 (c'est nul) à 41 (c'est un nombre premier) c'est déjà bien. Mais surtout mes chiquitos sont venus déjeuner avec (ma femme et) moi. Ils se sont cachés dans le lobby de la tour (à la Défense), puis ont joué les diablotins et surgit en disant "Bon anniversaire papa (parfois : papito)", provoquant l'hilarité du personnel d'accueil (et/ou de surveillance), qui doit s'ennuyer ferme en général. C'est sympa d'avoir des p'tits cocos tout frais tout mignons dans cet environnement costard/cravate un peu tristounet  Qu'est-ce que je suis sentimental, quand même ...

(Grazie mille Roberta ¡ muchas gracias ! ¡ Que te vaya bien !)


----------



## Taho! (2 Septembre 2005)

BOn, ben on continue avec aujourd'hui les joyeux anniversaire de :

*Dramis, Ianixx, Galfaille, JPD (52 ans), francoisb (43 ans), colorman (41 ans), spiguine (35 ans), manulemafatais (34 ans), Damino (33 ans), koopland (32 ans), gzavier (30 ans), sisl12 (25 ans), radioharris (24 ans), olympie (14 ans)*


----------



## WebOliver (2 Septembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire manulemafatais.  On arrive.


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire manulemafatais.  On arrive.




*n'annif Manu*....

(pour l'aes, tu geres l'organisation WebO...?
me tarde....)


----------



## krystof (2 Septembre 2005)

Toutes ces vierges qui fêtent leurs anniversaires, moi ça m'excite...


----------



## guytantakul (2 Septembre 2005)

Oulàh ! moi pas du tout, mais alors pas du tout !
Cadeaux à faire, pas sur de conclure ! mieux vaut attaquer les femmes d'officier de marine le mardi soir (pas classe pour leurs gosses le mercredi, une baby-sitter à la maison) dans les boites du coin.
Tu ne payes rien, tu te fait rincer et hop, à l'étage ! 
Alors les anniversaires de nubiles, merci bien


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire manulemafatais.  On arrive.





j'arrive        







*bon annif manulemafatais​*






.


----------



## Taho! (3 Septembre 2005)

Pitin©, on a pas fêter les joyeux du jour : 

*KCD, Tika, MichelAM (41 ans), youpps (35 ans), SKRG97 (34 ans), Liz (31 ans), ndelucin (29 ans), [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 ans), Zyrol (24 ans), iota (23 ans), Cotcot (17 ans), Hamster de combat (1 an)*

Bizarre, j'ai comme un doute pour l'âge d'Hamster de combat: mouais:


----------



## maiwen (3 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Hamster de combat (1 an)[/b]
> 
> Bizarre, j'ai comme un doute pour l'âge d'Hamster de combat: mouais:


c'est vieux pour un hamster, non ?


----------



## gKatarn (4 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Pitin©, on a pas fêter les joyeux du jour :
> 
> *KCD, Tika, MichelAM (41 ans), youpps (35 ans), SKRG97 (34 ans), Liz (31 ans), ndelucin (29 ans), [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 ans), Zyrol (24 ans), iota (23 ans), Cotcot (17 ans), Hamster de combat (1 an)*
> 
> Bizarre, j'ai comme un doute pour l'âge d'Hamster de combat: mouais:



Vi bonani... 


*[Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 ans), Hamster de combat (1 an)*

y a pas que pour le hamster que j'ai un doute...


----------



## Bassman (4 Septembre 2005)

Surtout qu'il met son anniversaire de facon bien plus regulière que tous les 365j 

Je l'ai deja grillé a faire ca


----------



## Taho! (4 Septembre 2005)

Et voilà, on est déjà dimanche et qui dit dimanche, dit anniversaires 

*jjg, luke 4, Cath_thai (43 ans), 808pg (38 ans), najecram (36 ans), Ziggy (35 ans), popin (27 ans), mitch1979 (26 ans), Florent GIRARD (26 ans), darthfloflo (26 ans), Benousz (24 ans), gutiero (23 ans), romaing34 (19 ans)*

Bon anniversaire !


----------



## Taho! (5 Septembre 2005)

Donc, c'est tous les jours ? 

Bonn anniversaire à : 

*Guy, Nonylus, Babouel, Eleven, Folinstit (50 ans), iskandar (41 ans), grazie13 (39 ans), bahsln (38 ans), pato (37 ans), Duroc (36 ans), dufferin (34 ans), gtoto (26 ans), bennis57 (26 ans), [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 ans), charp60 (22 ans), ben_ht (20 ans), Steeve (20 ans), shavarsh (20 ans)*


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2005)

*   :love:  :love:  :love: tres tres bon annif Babuel !!!!!!!    :love:  :love:  :love: 






*


----------



## bompi (5 Septembre 2005)

En fait, c'est fou mais il y a plein d'anniversaires, finalement ... 
Donc bon anniversaire à tous ces braves macgé-istes 

Je me demande si, tout de même, il y a vraiment des anniversaires tous les jours de l'année ? Et si quelqu'un est né le 29 février ?


----------



## Taho! (5 Septembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si, tout de même, il y a vraiment des anniversaires tous les jours de l'année ? Et si quelqu'un est né le 29 février ?


Et bien il s'affiche tous les 4 ans, 
regarde sur le calendrier


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et bien il s'affiche tous les 4 ans,
> regarde sur le calendrier



 Ces gens-là ont de la chance de ne vieillir qu'une fois tous les quatre ans. 
 Par contre, pour les fêtes et les cadeaux, ça doit être moyen. :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (6 Septembre 2005)

Y'en a moins aujourd'hui ! 

Bon anniversaire aux natifs du 6 Septembre ! 

*Avertin, Thierryw, Realfox, macfga (39 ans), yannb75 (33 ans), arghnitrox (32 ans), jesusft (27 ans), coccivietnam (26 ans), djakda (24 ans)*


----------



## gKatarn (6 Septembre 2005)

Ben bonani' à tous les gens


----------



## IceandFire (6 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben bonani' à tous les gens


 pareil   dis Gk copieur


----------



## Patamach (6 Septembre 2005)

*BONN ANNIV A TOUTES ET A TOUS *​ 



​


----------



## Taho! (7 Septembre 2005)

Et y'en a encore moins qu'hier ! On les embrasse deux fois plus du coup !

*fred1322, natmic (50 ans), Caligari (40 ans), yethi (37 ans), pupa (30 ans), L.A.M.F (30 ans), alexeverest (29 ans), stdio (24 ans), chubaka (23 ans)*


----------



## Macounette (7 Septembre 2005)

_Bon Anniversaire_​ 
à toutes et à tous que j'ai ratés depuis 3 semaines. :rose: :love:


----------



## Taho! (7 Septembre 2005)

Sans oublier les jumeaux de Patachman ! :love: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=110821


----------



## Taho! (8 Septembre 2005)

Et y'en a encore moins aujourd'hui ! 

*Alcidnikopol, supertiti2003, chz (51 ans), dibala (29 ans), matt. (28 ans), docmib (26 ans), yamaz (26 ans), goupilleres (26 ans)*

Bon anniversaire ! :love:


----------



## Taho! (9 Septembre 2005)

Ah ! en voilà déjà plus !

*yoffy, jurdieu, biru, ronron (55 ans), Guytoon (49 ans), titane (49 ans), ffabrice (36 ans), kristofp (35 ans), romulus (30 ans), LaVache_2 (29 ans), s@tch (28 ans), Modern__Thing (23 ans), Beroth (18 ans)*

Bon anniversaire les MacGéens natifs du 9 Septembre !

Mais, mais, mais, que vois-je ! 

*Un très bon anniversaire tout spécial pour Angie ! :love:*

C'est aussi l'anniversaire de la petite Marie (1 an), la jolie petite princesse de très bons amis à moi !


----------



## Jose Culot (9 Septembre 2005)

Bon anniv Modern


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2005)

Bon annif' angie


----------



## Stargazer (9 Septembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire Modern ! :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (9 Septembre 2005)

n'anif modern


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Septembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire, Modern Thing! :love:​ ​ 




















​ ​


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniv Modern




YEah idem, je loupe pas les aniv des modos


----------



## WebOliver (9 Septembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Miss Modern.


----------



## macmarco (9 Septembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Angie !

    :love:




​


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Septembre 2005)

tiens, c'est l'annif d'Angie....

*N'annif Angie....! *





Angie, angie, when will those clouds all disappear? 
Angie, angie, where will it lead us from here? 
With no loving in our souls and no money in our coats
You can't say we're satisfied
But angie, angie, you can't say we never tried
Angie, you?re beautiful, but ain't it time we said good-bye? 
Angie, I still love you, remember all those nights we cried? 
All the dreams we held so close seemed to all go up in smoke
Let me whisper in your ear:
Angie, angie, where will it lead us from here? 
Oh, angie, don't you weep, all your kisses still taste sweet
I hate that sadness in your eyes
But angie, angie, ain't it time we said good-bye? 
With no loving in our souls and no money in our coats
You can't say we're satisfied
But angie, I still love you, baby
Everywhere I look I see your eyes
There ain't a woman that comes close to you
Come on baby, dry your eyes
But angie, angie, ain't it good to be alive? 
Angie, angie, they can't say we never tried


----------



## Taho! (9 Septembre 2005)

En Allemagne, une candidate à je ne sais plus quelle élection, et du nom de Angie, se pointe sur la scène avec la chanson éponyme des Stones

Ces derniers, ne l'appréciant pas, et connaissant leur engagement politique, n'ont pas aimé du tout et lui demandent d'arrêter.

Après, c'est totalement inintéressant ! D'ailleurs, est-ce que ça se passe vraiment en Allemagne ?


----------



## Nobody (9 Septembre 2005)

*Bon anniversaire à la plus moderne des petites choses de sa génération!*


:rateau: :love: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Septembre 2005)

Merci a tous pour vos bons voeux  :love:

Une agreable journee a tous


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2005)

^Bon anniv' Angie


----------



## semac (9 Septembre 2005)

doux anniversaire


----------



## gKatarn (9 Septembre 2005)

Bonaniv' à la Reine des Kékés  :love:


----------



## Taho! (9 Septembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Merci a tous pour vos bons voeux  :love:
> 
> Une agreable journee a tous



Surtout à toi :love:, c'est TA journée aujourd'hui !


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Surtout à toi :love:, c'est TA journée aujourd'hui !


 Merci merci :love:


----------



## Macounette (9 Septembre 2005)

_Happy Birthday
Angie_






:love: :love: :love:
​


----------



## Taho! (9 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> _Happy Birthday
> Angie_
> 
> 
> ...


Fan de Björk ? on dirait une photo du clip de Gondry pour Human Behavior... :love:

Toi, Macounette, tu as dû t'amuser cinq minutes sur FireFox !


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> _Happy Birthday
> Angie_
> 
> 
> ...


 :love: :love: :love:


 "Vous avez distribue blah blah blah" bah, je te boulerai un de ces 4


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2005)

Un très heureux anniversaire Angie. 

You've just been waiting in a mountain
For the right moment...


----------



## guytantakul (9 Septembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire, ma louloute  (c'est affectueux )


----------



## macinside (9 Septembre 2005)

Bonne Anniversaire Angie


----------



## IceandFire (9 Septembre 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !


----------



## macelene (9 Septembre 2005)

*Bon Anniversaire Angie...  :love: *​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Septembre 2005)

*Appie beursdaie Angie*
en ce jour merveilleux, je t'offre un cône


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Septembre 2005)

Merci merci :love: :love: :love: et encore merci a tous


----------



## teo (9 Septembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Merci merci :love: :love: :love: et encore merci a tous




Bon anniv' Modern_Thing !

_Note perso: c'est bientôt que vient Modern à Paris..._


----------



## richard-deux (9 Septembre 2005)

"What a wonderful world"  

Bon anniversaire Modern Thing.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2005)

*tres bon annif angie  :love:  :love:  :love: ​*










.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2005)

*   bon annif yoffy    ​*










.


----------



## semac (9 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *tres bon annif angie  :love:  :love:  :love: ​*
> .


aaahhhh tes posts colorés me manquaient !! 

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yoffy (9 Septembre 2005)

Merci robertav !  :love:  :love:  :love:  Tiens voilà une part de gâteau     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (en multipliant une bougie par le nombre de parts nécessaires pour faire un gâteau complet , on obtient l'âge     )


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Septembre 2005)

Bon annif Yoffy  

"Vous avez distribué blablabli..."


----------



## Taho! (9 Septembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon annif Yoffy
> 
> "Vous avez distribué blablabli..."


Il m'a fallu presque une semaine pour bouler tout le monde


----------



## Macounette (9 Septembre 2005)

_yoffy_​


----------



## Stargazer (9 Septembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire yoffy ! :love:


----------



## yoffy (9 Septembre 2005)

Merci à tous !.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





C'est quand même sympa ces petites fêtes ! (Il faudra que je vienne un jour à une AES   )


----------



## Taho! (10 Septembre 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous !.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quand tu veux


----------



## Taho! (10 Septembre 2005)

Et voilà les natifs du 10 septembre ! 

*nono44, gudeafr, Elegyr, watada, bb34 (65 ans), THAM (39 ans), DOCInf (36 ans), dadanini (31 ans), gregor.samsa (28 ans), MrCyril (28 ans), Krash (25), BiByFoK (21 ans), boblemoche33 (16 ans)*

Bon anniversaire !


----------



## Taho! (11 Septembre 2005)

Nous voici le 11 septembre. Outre Moby ou New York, il y a des gens à fêter aujourd'hui !

*JPM92, belluard (63 ans), burnous (46 ans), John Paris (39 ans), filou67 (38 ans), frugass (36 ans), cgo (34 ans), RayXambeR (32 ans), jaipatoukompri (29 ans), fantom (27 ans), Original-VLM (22 ans)*


Tiens, JPTK !!

Bon anniversaire !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Septembre 2005)

*zoyeux nanif jptk!*


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Septembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire, jaipatoukompri ! 










​


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Septembre 2005)

*N'annif JPTK...*


----------



## yoffy (11 Septembre 2005)

BON ANNIVERSAIRE JPTK


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2005)

Si j'ai bien compris : Bon anniversaire, *Jaipatoukompri*.

PS : ma blague est nulle
PS 2 : Je le sais, même
PS 3 : Néanmoins, bons anniversaires, chers membres.
PS 4 : Dis donc, JPTK, tes 25 ans, tu dois bigrement t'en souvenir (avec des sentiments mêlés)


----------



## JPTK (11 Septembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien compris : Bon anniversaire, *Jaipatoukompri*.
> 
> PS : ma blague est nulle
> PS 2 : Je le sais, même
> ...



Mais nan elle est pas nulle ta blague, c'est con j'ai rien pour prendre des notes sinon je l'aurais notée... si !    

Mes 25 ans.... ouai je m'en souviens, quelle surprise ! Je m'y attendais vraiment pas !    :mouais:    :sick: 


Bon bah sinon, merci à vous ! Je suis content et ça se voit :







 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Septembre 2005)

_Je ne comprends pas_.    Mais joyeux anniversaire quand même.


----------



## JPTK (11 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas.  Mais joyeux anniversaire quand même.



Fais gaffe, ça commence comme ça et ça finit par jaipatoukompri :love:


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2005)

Le cas échéant, je précise qu'un petit calcul mental (que j'espère correct) m'a amené au résultat suivant : JPTK a eu 25 ans le 11 septembre 2001 ... 
De quoi se souvenir encore plus aisément du jour de ses 25 ans, je dis.


----------



## JPTK (11 Septembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Le cas échéant, je précise qu'un petit calcul mental (que j'espère correct) m'a amené au résultat suivant : JPTK a eu 25 ans le 11 septembre 2001 ...
> De quoi se souvenir encore plus aisément du jour de ses 25 ans, je dis.



Mais tu l'as déjà dit non ?


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2005)

Euh ... oui ...
Mais je croyais que Web-O n'avait pas saisi ce PS-là de mon premier post.
Voili...


----------



## macmarco (11 Septembre 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire JPTK !*

  ​


----------



## Jose Culot (11 Septembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire jptk


----------



## Sloughi (11 Septembre 2005)

Bon Anniversaire    JPTK


----------



## tantoillane (11 Septembre 2005)

joooyyyyyyeeeuuuux aaaaaanniversiare ....joooyyyyyyeeeuuuux aaaaaanniversiare.... jjjooooooooyyyyyyeeeeeueueeeuuux aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanniiiiiiiiversaire jaipatoukompri, jjjjoooooyyyeeuux anniversaire  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: ​ 



j'avais encore jamais tenter décrire de la musique  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (11 Septembre 2005)

j'ai toujours pas compris comment épeler ton pseudo, mais voici un essai :







_jaipatoukompri_

:love: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 ​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Septembre 2005)

*Remarquez*
il est pas si con qu'il en a l'air, il a percuté que c'était son anniversaire !


----------



## Franswa (11 Septembre 2005)

j'kompren pas c'est l'anniversaire de qui ? :rateau:


PS : Bon anniversaire :love:


----------



## iNano (11 Septembre 2005)

Happy birthday JPTK !!!!!!!​:love:          :love:​


----------



## guytantakul (11 Septembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire, irremplaçable JPTK !  

PS : j'aime beaucoup ta grosse poubelle noire


----------



## mac-aïoli (11 Septembre 2005)

Bon anniv' JPTK


----------



## playaman (11 Septembre 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniv' JPTK




Oui... Bon anniv' JPTK


----------



## NightWalker (11 Septembre 2005)

Happy nanniv JPTK







que c'est mimi.... 

​


----------



## JPTK (11 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire, irremplaçable JPTK !
> 
> PS : j'aime beaucoup ta grosse poubelle noire




Hein ???    



Tain tout ce qu'on trouve comme conneries via google image en tapant "jaipatoukompri", dingue... rien de compromettant sinon, heureusement.. :rose: 


*MERCI A VOUS TOUS !!!  :love:*


----------



## guytantakul (11 Septembre 2005)

Sur ta photo, à l'arrière-plan... 
M'enfin, c'est pas grave, je ne m'attendais pas à ce que tu comprennes


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire beau gosse.  :love:

_Et méfie-toi de ta colère._


----------



## JPTK (11 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Sur ta photo, à l'arrière-plan...
> M'enfin, c'est pas grave, je ne m'attendais pas à ce que tu comprennes




Je comprends toujours pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quelle photo ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quelle poubelle noire ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est l'anniversaire le plus triste que j'ai jamais eu


----------



## JPTK (11 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire beau gosse.  :love:
> 
> _Et méfie-toi de ta colère._




Marci  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2005)

Bon annif' à toi


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tain tout ce qu'on trouve comme conneries via google en tapant "jaipatoukompri"




C'est clair   

Bon anniversaire


----------



## Virpeen (11 Septembre 2005)

*til hamingju með afmælið* JPTK ! :love:

*c'est pas de l'hopelandic, mais promis, c'est pour l'année prochaine ! 

*


----------



## jahrom (11 Septembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire JPTK


----------



## AOSTE (11 Septembre 2005)

Buono Anniversario Jptk


----------



## guytantakul (11 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

>




Regarde bien, dans le fond, une grosse poubelle noire ! Elle est trop belle ! :love:


----------



## tantoillane (11 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends toujours pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...




trop bien tes petits smileys 

rejoyeux anniv'


----------



## gKatarn (11 Septembre 2005)

Oups, j'ai failli être en retard 

Bonani JPTK 



			
				Le Poulpe a dit:
			
		

> Regarde bien, dans le fond, une grosse poubelle noire ! Elle est trop belle :love:



Oui, c'est la plou belle de toutes ...


Non, je n'ai pas honte


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Oups, j'ai failli être en retard
> 
> Bonani JPTK
> 
> ...



Pascal 77 sors immédiatement de ce corps!


----------



## guytantakul (11 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est la plou belle de toutes ...
> Non, je n'ai pas honte



Enfin, quelqu'un l'a faite !  Et comme par hasard cest toi :love:


----------



## gKatarn (11 Septembre 2005)

Mais quel hasard alors !!!  



			
				IggyMiss a dit:
			
		

>


Tiens, tu fais partie des MIB toi aussi ?


----------



## guytantakul (11 Septembre 2005)

De chez Macbidouille ? naaan !


----------



## rezba (11 Septembre 2005)

Bon anniv! jipétéka !


----------



## Grug (11 Septembre 2005)

c'est l'anniversaire de qui là ?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Septembre 2005)

nrv, JuanJuan, xtian1, citronvert, Jean-Luc de Grenoble, frandc, newMacuser, dguivy, blanc36, redpifou, JPM92, soir, papyjojo (76), belluard (63), deladela (46), burnous (46), p.sig (44), eros59 (40), John Paris (39), filou67 (38), frugass (36), MerkoRiko (35), cgo (34), crapuleux (33), RayXambeR (32), poukata (31), cedricbch (31), olivierdlb (30), comby (30), jaipatoukompri (29), virk (28), rils (27), fantom (27), Bud Spencer (26), vnsullivan (24), kasskette (23), Original-VLM (22), Baldur51 (21), NuNuX59 (20), hadrienp (20), saturax (16), JarJar (15), littlebubble (15)


----------



## macelene (11 Septembre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> nrv, JuanJuan, xtian1, citronvert, Jean-Luc de Grenoble, frandc, newMacuser, dguivy, blanc36, redpifou, JPM92, soir, papyjojo (76), belluard (63), deladela (46), burnous (46), p.sig (44), eros59 (40), John Paris (39), filou67 (38), frugass (36), MerkoRiko (35), cgo (34), crapuleux (33), RayXambeR (32), poukata (31), cedricbch (31), olivierdlb (30), comby (30), jaipatoukompri (29), virk (28), rils (27), fantom (27), Bud Spencer (26), vnsullivan (24), kasskette (23), Original-VLM (22), Baldur51 (21), NuNuX59 (20), hadrienp (20), saturax (16), JarJar (15), littlebubble (15)



Ben bon anniversaire tout le MOnde...    :love:


----------



## Macounette (11 Septembre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> nrv, JuanJuan, xtian1, citronvert, Jean-Luc de Grenoble, frandc, newMacuser, dguivy, blanc36, redpifou, JPM92, soir, papyjojo (76), belluard (63), deladela (46), burnous (46), p.sig (44), eros59 (40), John Paris (39), filou67 (38), frugass (36), MerkoRiko (35), cgo (34), crapuleux (33), RayXambeR (32), poukata (31), cedricbch (31), olivierdlb (30), comby (30), jaipatoukompri (29), virk (28), rils (27), fantom (27), Bud Spencer (26), vnsullivan (24), kasskette (23), Original-VLM (22), Baldur51 (21), NuNuX59 (20), hadrienp (20), saturax (16), JarJar (15), littlebubble (15)


_Bon Anniversaire_
_à tous_​ 
:love: :love: :love:​


----------



## Jose Culot (12 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends toujours pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est ktapatoukompri......moi non plus.......Pleure pas t'es pas tout seul.


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Septembre 2005)

*N'annif Augie!  *


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

*   bon annif la mouette    ​*









.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

*   :love:   tres bon annif  Augie   :love:   ​*











.


----------



## toys (12 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> _Bon Anniversaire_
> _à tous_​
> :love: :love: :love:​




wai pareil comme ça y a pas de jaloux


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2005)

bon annif' krystof


----------



## Taho! (14 Septembre 2005)

Ça se relache ! deux jours sans fêter les anniv du jour ! 
faut que je me reprenne ! 

Bon anniversaire aux natifs du 14 Septembre ! :love:

*kmakma, Gil2, Spaghetti, johnimac, FCI (41 ans), macnaute (37 ans), krystof (35 ans), E Streeter (35 ans), basthet (33 ans), sensitivedetails (33 ans), wanamoa (32 ans), Benji (28 ans), W'rkncacnter (20 ans)*


----------



## jahrom (14 Septembre 2005)

Je nous souhaite un joyeux anniversaire mon amour....:love::love:


----------



## Malow (14 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je nous souhaite un joyeux anniversaire mon amour....:love::love:



joyeux anniversaire ! ......2 ans de vie commune, comme ça passe vite !  :love: 


_joyeux anniv a tous les autres....._


----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire à vous deux !*


   ​


----------



## Ti'punch (14 Septembre 2005)

joyeux anniversaire à Krystof et à tous ceux du 14 septembre!​


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je nous souhaite un joyeux anniversaire mon amour....:love::love:





			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

> joyeux anniversaire ! ......2 ans de vie commune, comme ça passe vite !  :love:
> 
> 
> _joyeux anniv a tous les autres....._









 Bon anniversaire, vous deux!... 















​


----------



## jahrom (14 Septembre 2005)

Merci... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2005)

*     tres bon annif Krystof     ​*












.


----------



## Macounette (14 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ça se relache ! deux jours sans fêter les anniv du jour !
> faut que je me reprenne !
> 
> Bon anniversaire aux natifs du 14 Septembre ! :love:
> ...


Et hop, on remet ça. 

_Bon Anniversaire_
_à tous_​ 
:love: :love: :love:​


----------



## Macounette (14 Septembre 2005)

Malow et jahrom : Félicitations ! :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2005)

Un très heureux anniversaire Christophe. 

Gros bisous dans le cou.  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *     tres bon annif Krystof     ​*



Ouais bon annif' Krystof! 

Bon en meme temps c'est pas tout ça mais j'aimerais bien connaitre la suite de aventure de Kate moi...


----------



## WebOliver (14 Septembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Sonn... Krystof.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon en meme temps c'est pas tout ça mais j'aimerais bien connaitre la suite de aventure de Kate moi...



De qui ?  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> De qui ?  :love:



T'as enfin fini ta sieste? :rateau: :love:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (14 Septembre 2005)

Un très joyeux anniversaire à toi *Krystof*!


----------



## guytantakul (14 Septembre 2005)

Il n'est pas mort ? 
Eh bien alors, bon (espérons que ce n'est pas le dernier) anniversaire, mon coco


----------



## Taho! (15 Septembre 2005)

Le 15 Septembre, il y en a moins ! 

*hortense, AlainColleu, christianomarc (45 ans), ptah (36 ans), toubai (31 ans), mrbacoffe (24 ans), r-pi (23 ans), didivert (19 ans)*

Mais il n'empêche que nous ne les oublions pas ! Bonn anniversaire ! :love:


----------



## krystof (15 Septembre 2005)

Merci à tous, mes chéris


----------



## NED (15 Septembre 2005)

OUAIS !!
Bon Anniv Krysto !

(vaut mieux tard que jamais...hein)


----------



## Taho! (16 Septembre 2005)

Et nous sommes déjà le 16 Septembre !

*philipenry, jmh, uocram, PhilOmac (49 ans), poinsot corinne (44 ans), SIBERTIN-BLANC (42 ans), GrandFab07 (37 ans)*

Bon anniversaire !


----------



## Macounette (16 Septembre 2005)

Joyeux Anniversaire à tous. :love:


----------



## Taho! (17 Septembre 2005)

Et là, le 16 septembre, il y a certaines personnes qui fêtent leur anniversaire ! 

*bamb, ddiebolt (39 ans), appelezmoisuper (36 ans), PoM (24 ans), PierreND (22 ans), zepticlown (22 ans), J£$µ$ (14 ans)*

Et toujours un excellent anniversaire à tous ! :love:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et là, le 16 septembre, il y a certaines personnes qui fêtent leur anniversaire !


Bon anniversaire à eux tous, mais le 16 c'était hier vendredi


----------



## Taho! (17 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire à eux tous, mais le 16 c'était hier vendredi


Tu sais ce que j'en pense


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Septembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire!...  





















​


----------



## garfield (18 Septembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire à tous pour aujourd'hui! 

Est ce que je peux me rajouter dans la liste?Je suis du 24 mai.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Septembre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire à tous pour aujourd'hui!
> 
> Est ce que je peux me rajouter dans la liste?Je suis du 24 mai.



 Tu es déjà dans la liste. 
 Tous les membres ayant renseigné le champ de leur jour de naissance verront leur anniversaire s'afficher en bas de *la page d'accueil des forums*.  Ceux qui ont aussi souhaité renseigner le champ de leur année de naissance verront leur anniversaire annoncé avec leur âge du jour entre parenthèse. 
Plus tu interviendras souvent, plus tu seras connu, et plus tu auras de chances que des gens prennent l'initiative de te souhaiter ton anniversaire. 

 Il n'y a plus qu'à attendre le 24 mai!...


----------



## garfield (18 Septembre 2005)

Merci de l'info Human Fly! 

Alors j'attends de voir ce qui se passe le 24 mai!


----------



## Balooners (18 Septembre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Alors j'attends de voir ce qui se passe le 24 mai!




Ben le Macintosh aura 21 ans et 4 mois ... :mouais:


----------



## tantoillane (18 Septembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire à tous 

MJF, Gabi, ROB 59, NIFUR, puregeof, tobal, Tomcat, tintin943, matrox69, ViriisXP


Et eeeeuuuuuuhhh, tintin943, déjà ton anniversaire et toujours pas un seul message posté, tu t'es inscrit pour quoi             (joyeux anniversaire quand même)


----------



## maiwen (18 Septembre 2005)

bon anniversaire Puregeof


----------



## NightWalker (18 Septembre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Alors j'attends de voir ce qui se passe le 24 mai!


Tiens le même jour que mon père... 


Et bon nanniv pour tous ceux d'aujourd'hui


----------



## Taho! (18 Septembre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Ben le Macintosh aura 21 ans et 4 mois ... :mouais:


22


----------



## gKatarn (18 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce que j'en pense


Je crois avoir une idée


----------



## Taho! (19 Septembre 2005)

Hop ! nous sommes le 19 : 

*ninizaza, ALBERTCACTUS, xardoc, Archibleu, sylvaind (44 ans), pierredavid (42 ans), spoutnik651 (40 ans), deconan (35 ans), davidlaude (33 ans), Beubax (32 ans), Kir Kanos (25 ans), tsuby (24 ans), polynesie (22 ans)*

Bon anniversaire ! :love:


----------



## NED (19 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je crois avoir une idée


Fais gaffe quand même de pas trop faire chauffer ton cerveau. Tu risques une luxation des neurones....


----------



## Macounette (19 Septembre 2005)

_Bon Anniversaire_
_à tous_​ 
:love: :love: :love:​


----------



## garfield (19 Septembre 2005)

Hello,

ninizaza, ALBERTCACTUS, xardoc, Archibleu, sylvaind (44 ans), pierredavid (42 ans), spoutnik651 (40 ans), deconan (35 ans), davidlaude (33 ans), Beubax (32 ans), Kir Kanos (25 ans), tsuby (24 ans), polynesie (22 ans)


A vous tous, que du bonheur pour votre anniversaire!


----------



## Taho! (19 Septembre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> ninizaza, ALBERTCACTUS, xardoc, Archibleu, sylvaind (44 ans), pierredavid (42 ans), spoutnik651 (40 ans), deconan (35 ans), davidlaude (33 ans), Beubax (32 ans), Kir Kanos (25 ans), tsuby (24 ans), polynesie (22 ans)
> 
> ...


tiens, y'a de l'écho...


----------



## puregeof (19 Septembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci à tous. C'est beaucoup trop :rose: 
4 jours que je fais la fête (cinq avec la bouffe MacGé de jeudi). J'ai les yeux un peu vitreux et un solide mal de crâne :rateau: 
Mais qu'est-ce que c'était bien  :love: 
Kissssss


----------



## macelene (20 Septembre 2005)

Je crois que c'est pas le bon... :mouais:....


----------



## WebOliver (20 Septembre 2005)

_Me suis fait avoir aussi...  _

Et à gKatarn aussi. 

Edith: heu, z'êtes sûr que c'est bien aujourd'hui pour le Concombre, le vrai... :mouais:


----------



## macelene (20 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben oui... *Un joyeux anniversaire cher Concombre*.
> 
> Et à *gKatarn* aussi.
> 
> Edith: heu, z'êtes sûr que c'est bien aujourd'hui pour le Concombre, le vrai... :mouais:





*et bien entendu gKatran sans masque...*  




​


----------



## IceandFire (20 Septembre 2005)

Happy mes amis    :love: ...


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Septembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire!... 























​


----------



## gKatarn (20 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *et bien entendu gKatran sans masque...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bien vu macelene  :love:




Merci à tous et à WebO aussi  


Ce qui me ferait _vraiment _ plaisir pour mes 23 ans (  ), c'est un iPod nano noir : je passe le chercher sur le stand du Pommier vendredi ou samedi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Septembre 2005)

*Bon anniversaire*
au papy trooper !



 
 :love: 




_P.S : tiens, c'est cadeau !_


----------



## gKatarn (20 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> _P.S : tiens, c'est cadeau !_



Les infââââmes rebelles n'ont qu'à bien se tenir   :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Septembre 2005)

BoNaNoUf 

J'taurais bien mis un coud'boule, mais t'as déjà trop pris cette semaine :rose:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Septembre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> BoNaNoUf
> J'taurais bien mis un coud'boule, mais t'as déjà trop pris cette semaine :rose:




*Y'a des restes ?*
nan ?


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Y'a des restes ?*
> nan ?


 Surement pour le repas de ce midi oui


----------



## yoffy (20 Septembre 2005)

Bon Anniversaire


----------



## macmarco (20 Septembre 2005)

*g4, y a une copine qui voudrait te souhaiter un joyeux anniversaire !*

   :love:




​


----------



## macmarco (20 Septembre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'taurais bien mis un coud'boule, mais t'as déjà trop pris cette semaine :rose:





Pareil pour moi !  :hein: 




ÏÈÈ¬½&#960 a dit:


> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à gKatarn.


----------



## gKatarn (20 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *g4, y a une copine qui voudrait te souhaiter un joyeux anniversaire !*
> 
> :love:
> 
> ...



Bizarre, son armure n'est pas d'un modèle réglementaire    :love:


----------



## guytantakul (20 Septembre 2005)

C'est une espionne ! Fais-la parler ! Fais lui avouer un bon anniversaire !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (20 Septembre 2005)

'nanif gKatarn!


----------



## NightWalker (20 Septembre 2005)

*et maintenant c'est ton patron qui veut te souhaiter un joyeux nanniv* 





​


----------



## guytantakul (20 Septembre 2005)

Attention Katarn ! 
On distingue un côté obscur sur le satin de son string ! 

C'est, c'est... un PIÈGE !


----------



## gKatarn (20 Septembre 2005)

Mouahahahaha, z'êtes cons  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2005)

Ah tiens ..  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (20 Septembre 2005)

vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



Rhaaaa, il est lourd celui-là


----------



## gKatarn (20 Septembre 2005)

N'empêche, faut pas oublier les autres du 20 septembre 

chuben, Concombre masqué, marcolylo, granymac (58), pat 06 (48), marcomarco (45), jpsmarseille (37), Abe (36), saxo (35), MacEssef (35), Jedi (33), An-Liz (27), jeromegraphiste (26), [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25), Tee Ache (18)

Y'en a un, j'ai comme un doute... il a son anniversaire presque tous les jours


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2005)

* :love:  :love:  :love:   tres bon annif gKatarn   :love:  :love:  :love: ​*










.


----------



## gKatarn (20 Septembre 2005)

Merci Robertav 

Mais pkoi n'y a t'il qu'une bougie sur ton gâteau


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2005)

bon anni versaire num


----------



## gKatarn (20 Septembre 2005)

Rhooo lui, c'est tous les jours sa fête


----------



## mado (20 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Merci Robertav
> 
> Mais pkoi n'y a t'il qu'une bougie sur ton gâteau



Parce qu'au delà d'une certaine limite on compte plus..   :love:


----------



## dool (20 Septembre 2005)

TU fêtes ENCORE ton anniv a ton âge papy ? Tu nous joues les records ???   

Bon j'ai appelé la maison de retraite tout à l'heure, je t'ai commandé un gateau au chocolat en intraveineuse pour 18h !!! Amuse toi bien avec Gertrude !!...et ne confond pas les bougies avec tes suppos cette année !!!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2005)

me semblait que mes cachous avaient un gout bizarre


----------



## gKatarn (20 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> TU fêtes ENCORE ton anniv a ton âge papy ? Tu nous joues les records ???



J'ai tellement la forme que j'ai même proposé mon déambulateur à Bassou qui en aurait bien besoin en ce moment   :love:


----------



## macmarco (20 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre, son armure n'est pas d'un modèle réglementaire    :love:




C'est un modèle spécial, "armure désarmante".  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (20 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> T...et ne confond pas les bougies avec tes suppos cette année !!!!!!!


Ah ben voilà, tout s'explique... pkoi je n'arrivais pas à allumer les bougies


----------



## dool (20 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tellement la forme que j'ai même proposé mon déambulateur à Bassou qui en aurait bien besoin en ce moment   :love:



 Il peut même pas l'attraper ton déambulateur...avec une seule main dur d'avancer 
Alors releve toi et marche ! (tiens j'ai deja entendu ça quelque part ! )


----------



## Macounette (20 Septembre 2005)

_gKatarn_

et 






aussi à tous les autres du 20 septembre. 

:love: :love: :love:​


----------



## gKatarn (20 Septembre 2005)

Merci encore


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Merci encore



Bon anniv Papy


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Merci Robertav
> 
> Mais pkoi n'y a t'il qu'une bougie sur ton gâteau




nan , c'est ton gateaux , pas le mien      

et puis , avec une bougie   tu risque moins des brulures indelicates


----------



## guytantakul (20 Septembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire au concombre également, s'il nous lit encore... (en fait, je ne pense pas, mais au cas où)


----------



## Franswa (20 Septembre 2005)

Hey mais c'est l'anniv' à Gkat 

Bon anniv'


----------



## macmarco (20 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire au concombre également, s'il nous lit encore... (en fait, je ne pense pas, mais au cas où)




Euh, je pense que tu parles de LCCM, mais celui qui a son anniv' aujourd'hui, c'est Concombre masqué.


----------



## Macounette (20 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire au concombre également, s'il nous lit encore... (en fait, je ne pense pas, mais au cas où)


et pourquoi qu'il ne nous lirait plus ?


----------



## macelene (20 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire au concombre également, s'il nous lit encore... (en fait, je ne pense pas, mais au cas où)



Pourquoi donc... ne nous lirait-il plus...


----------



## Taho! (21 Septembre 2005)

Un très bon anniversaire au plus dingue des Stormtroopers ! :love:

putain d'Apple Expo, je suis complètement déconnecté


----------



## Taho! (21 Septembre 2005)

En ce deuxième jour d'expo, fêtons avec joie et bonheur un joyeux anniversaire aux natifs du 21 septembre : 

*ucky680, albeniot, skocair (52 ans), jfgr01 (38 ans), SPEEDY CH (38 ans), manustyle (37 ans), Dahas (37 ans), Jérôme63 (32 ans), ithymique (27 ans), starcouif2 (27 ans), BBird (22 ans), guillaumeg82 (16 ans)*

Je fais une bise à tous ceux qui viendront au Pommier demain et dont c'est l'anniversaire :love:


----------



## NED (21 Septembre 2005)

BONNE ANNIV MA VIEILLE KARNE !!!!!
PTAIN....DIRE QUE j'ALLAIS OUBLIER CA...​
Tu profiteras de la grande reunion de famille pour embrasser HURTARN de ma part !!!​

​  ​


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Septembre 2005)

mega a la bourre.......mais......

*N'annif G4....*


----------



## Hurrican (21 Septembre 2005)

BON ANNIVERSAIRE G4!!!  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (21 Septembre 2005)

Merci aux retardataires


----------



## Taho! (22 Septembre 2005)

22 septembre, c'est l'anniversaire de : 

*sfon15, HRParis, Porfirio, zubrowka78 (42 ans), tmk689 (37 ans), Grape (31 ans), Athroff (30 ans), foux (28 ans)*


----------



## Macounette (22 Septembre 2005)

à tous ceux du 21 et du 22 septembre.

:love: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:​


----------



## guytantakul (22 Septembre 2005)

Je ne connais personne, mais bon anniv quand-même 

... surtout la vieille zoub (j'aime les anciens, que voulez-vous ?  )


----------



## bouilla (22 Septembre 2005)

Whou ! *BON ANNIF MON GRAPOUNET ! :love::love::love:

Tu me l'as pas encore appris en Népalais celui la 



*


----------



## guytantakul (22 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Euh, je pense que tu parles de LCCM, mais celui qui a son anniv' aujourd'hui, c'est Concombre masqué.



Non, je ne parlais ni de l'un (LCCM), ni de l'autre (le fêté), mais d'un troisième larron (j'ai confondu, la date d'inscription ne colle pas) - désolé...


----------



## macmarco (22 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne parlais ni de l'un (LCCM), ni de l'autre (le fêté), mais d'un troisième larron (j'ai confondu, la date d'inscription ne colle pas) - désolé...




Parce qu'il y en a un autre ? :rateau: 
Quelle salade !


----------



## macelene (22 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Quelle salade !



De concombres...       bien sur


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Septembre 2005)

Ouh là, faut pas lui en promettre...


----------



## garfield (22 Septembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire à tous les amis!
sfon15, HRParis, Porfirio, zubrowka78 (42), tmk689 (37), Grape (31), Athroff (30), foux (28)


----------



## Taho! (22 Septembre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire à tous les amis!
> sfon15, HRParis, Porfirio, zubrowka78 (42), tmk689 (37), Grape (31), Athroff (30), foux (28)


tiens, y'a encore de l'echo !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Septembre 2005)

*Dingue de dingue !*
c'est l'anniversaire de Van Gogh !!!

 

_Vous pensez qu'il se passe avec Van Gogh ce qu'il se passe avec le Dalaï Lama ? 
Qu'il se réincarne constamment de nouvelle enveloppe charnelle en nouvelle enveloppe charnelle ?_


----------



## dool (23 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Dingue de dingue !*
> c'est l'anniversaire de Van Gogh !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Ouaip, en perdant a chaque fois un bout d'oreille...on va finir par le reperer c'est sûr !


----------



## gKatarn (23 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> tiens, y'a encore de l'echo !



Ben Taho!,  kestufou : t'as pas fait ton job quotidien     


Allors, today 23 septembre, bonaniv' à : anthus2001, Van Gogh, gnomejoyeux, KERNEL OK, le titof du 66 (38), Lonneki (35), tasc (35), cedx (34), bignech (28), france2309 (27), madlen (26), yvan_le_fou (25), oneofakind (23), Wonto (23), krenshou (22), spritek (20)


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben Taho!,  kestufou : t'as pas fait ton job quotidien
> 
> 
> Allors, today 23 septembre, bonaniv' à : anthus2001, Van Gogh, gnomejoyeux, KERNEL OK, le titof du 66 (38), Lonneki (35), tasc (35), cedx (34), bignech (28), france2309 (27), madlen (26), yvan_le_fou (25), oneofakind (23), Wonto (23), krenshou (22), spritek (20)



oui, deçu......tiens pas l'alcool notre Taho! ...
Et, "le titof du 66", ça doit etre un voisin....?!....N'annif voisin....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2005)

*tres tres bon annif madlen !!!    ​*










.


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *tres tres bon annif madlen !!! *
> 
> .



mince, avais pas vu....

*n'annif Madlen...*


----------



## Macounette (23 Septembre 2005)

à tous ceux du 23 septembre.

​


----------



## Macounette (23 Septembre 2005)

_madlen_

:love: 



​


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Septembre 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Madlen!*


----------



## Taho! (23 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben Taho!,  kestufou : t'as pas fait ton job quotidien



hé oh ! je viens de me lever :sleep: 
Et puis hier soir (où je n'ai pas beaucoup picolé), j'étais trop claqué pour ça, toutes mes confuses


----------



## maiwen (24 Septembre 2005)

Bon Anniversaire Macounette et Alan.a


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Bon Anniversaire Macounette et Alan.a



tout pareil


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Septembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire!.. 

























​


----------



## Spyro (24 Septembre 2005)

*Hey ! Bon anniversaire à not'counette !!!!*

Bon euh pour le smiley (si si, promis) ce sera plus tard, ce week-end j'ai pas mes crayons 

*Et puis Alan.a aussi !!!!*

Mais euh lui il a pas de smiley alors pwet  ​


----------



## richard-deux (24 Septembre 2005)

Bon Anniversaire Macounette et Alan.a.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Septembre 2005)

*Bon anniversaire la Counette*


Un peu de chlorophyle photographique Macounette-like en cadeau d'anniversaire


----------



## tantoillane (24 Septembre 2005)

Un joyeux anniversiare à notre Macounette


40 ans et en plein dans l'Apple Expo ça se fête 



A Alan.a aussi​


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2005)

Ben oui, joyeux anniversaire Macounette...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2005)

* :love:  :love:    tre bon annif macounette     :love:  :love: ​*








.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2005)

*     tres bon annif alan     ​*













ben oui , aux fifilles les barbies , aux garçons les voitures


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Septembre 2005)

Macounette et alan.a :


----------



## Macounette (24 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, joyeux anniversaire Macounette...


 c'est le cas de le dire !   
Merci à tous les fêtards du Lou Pascalou pour leur "Joyeux Anniversaire" chanté en live. :love: 

Et merci à vous pour vos gentils messages. :love:

Et ça me fait plaisir de partager cette journée spéciale avec quelqu'un d'aussi doué qu'alan.a :love: 






_Alan !_ 

 :love: ​


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Septembre 2005)

Ahhhhhhhh.....! Deux fois vingt ans...........Félicitations


----------



## Macounette (24 Septembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhhhhhh.....! Deux fois vingt ans...........Félicitations


c'est mimi, ça. :rose: merci :love:


----------



## NightWalker (24 Septembre 2005)

Happy Birthday

Macounette   et   Alan.A









​


----------



## alan.a (24 Septembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire Macounette

Petit cueillette du matin pour tes 4 fois 10 ans 




Merci à tous les autres  :love:


----------



## teo (24 Septembre 2005)

*Bon anniversaire Macounette !*

Et plein de bisous qui vont avec :love:



*et Bon anniversaire alan.a !*

aussi !


----------



## Macounette (24 Septembre 2005)

Merci, merci à vous tous :rose:
Merci Alan pour les fleurs elles sont beeeeelles :love:

Distrib' de coup de boules dès que la machine me laissera faire


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci ....Distrib' de coup de boules dès que la machine me laissera faire




tu distribues des cadeaux le jour de ton annif ?   
en general on le reçois non ?


----------



## alan.a (24 Septembre 2005)

Moi c'est fait 

Je suis désespéré, je pars 4 jours en zamoureux dans le pays de robertav ...


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Septembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire, Macounette !






Et pleins de bisous à toi. :love:


----------



## jahrom (24 Septembre 2005)

*Noyeux ajjiversaire* :love:

Macounette et Alan.A

De la part de Malow&jahrom


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Septembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire, Alan.A


----------



## IceandFire (24 Septembre 2005)

Happy Birthday Alan


----------



## IceandFire (24 Septembre 2005)

ya du vert , c'est une macgirl 
happy birthday MAcounette  :love:


----------



## macmarco (24 Septembre 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Macounette !*

   :love:





(Le Palais St Georges à Rennes - Photo de Michel Ogier)​


----------



## Hurrican (24 Septembre 2005)

Yes ! Bon anniversaire macounette ! :love:


----------



## macmarco (24 Septembre 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Alan !*

   





​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2005)

Joyeux Anniversaire Macounette :love:


----------



## Taho! (24 Septembre 2005)

(moi je l'avais appelée à minuit )

*un très joyeux anniversaire à toi chère Macounette, une fois ! :love:

Bonn anniversaire alan.a !*


----------



## gKatarn (24 Septembre 2005)

Bonaniv' Macounette & Alan.a 



---
PS : Taho!, encore en retard ?


----------



## gKatarn (24 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Distrib' de coup de boules dès que la machine me laissera faire



+1 ... _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Macounette._ :rose:  :love: 

Mais bon, alan.a a eu ses 14 pts :casse:


----------



## Sloughi (24 Septembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire a tout le monde


----------



## Ti'punch (24 Septembre 2005)

Bonnanif Macounette​ 


  :love:


----------



## macelene (25 Septembre 2005)

Avec juste quelques minutes de retard...  :rose:


*Bon Anniversaire Macounette et Alan...  :love: *​


----------



## Taho! (25 Septembre 2005)

Et comme il est plus de 5 heures du matin, il est plus que temps de fêter l'anniversaire des natifs du 25 Septembre ! :love:

*fckr, SveDec, desbonnez, feupale (62 ans), SwissAlexx (42 ans), allan 197233 (33 ans), chocorem (33 ans), screedeperpi (29 ans), lugdanum (28 ans), vincentm (25 ans), totoetlititi (24 ans), Noosymer (23 ans), LorDa (22 ans), G3ck0 (20), TitiouBibou (20 ans)*


----------



## alan.a (25 Septembre 2005)

Merci à tous pour hier, je n'ai pas pu répondre j'étais absent toute la journée.

Bon anniversaire à tous les vingt-cinq-septembristes !!!


----------



## Jose Culot (25 Septembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est fait
> 
> Je suis désespéré, je pars 4 jours en zamoureux dans le pays de robertav ...



Déjà revenu?   Tu n'es plus amoureux?  Vous avez eu une scène?  Tu as trouvé mieux?
Bon lendemain d'anniversaire


----------



## guytantakul (25 Septembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Lorna, et soigne-moi vite ce vilain rhume


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2005)

Bon Anniversaire chère Lorna.


----------



## jahrom (25 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire Lorna, et soigne-moi vite ce vilain rhume



Et voilà, à cause de ton humour, y en a qui tombent dans le panneau...


----------



## gKatarn (25 Septembre 2005)

Cor n'est pas bien réveillé


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2005)

gouzi gouzi lorna


----------



## alan.a (25 Septembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Déjà revenu?   Tu n'es plus amoureux?  Vous avez eu une scène?  Tu as trouvé mieux?
> Bon lendemain d'anniversaire



Non non 

Venise c'est mi-octobre (il faut réussir à stocker les enfants, ça demande de l'organisation )


----------



## Macounette (25 Septembre 2005)

Merci merci tout le monde pour vos voeux si gentils. :love: :love:
Hier j'étais absente une bonne partie de la journée, comme alan.a, d'où ma réponse tardive.

Gros bisous et merci encore :love:

et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à tous ceux du 25/9.   :love:


----------



## jahrom (25 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Hier j'étais absente une bonne partie de la journée, comme alan.a, d'où ma réponse tardive.



On va finir par croire que vous étiez ensemble....


----------



## Macounette (25 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> On va finir par croire que vous étiez ensemble....


Mauvaise langue, va.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire Lorna, et soigne-moi vite ce vilain rhume



merci merci :love: mais heu ... :hein:  ch'uis pas malade !  


ps :  je vous le resouhaite en public alan et macounette : Joyeux Anniversaire les vieux !


----------



## guytantakul (25 Septembre 2005)

OK, y'a un membre qui se nomme LorDa et son anniversaire tombe aujourd'hui... 
C'est de l'humour d'ORL, en quelque sorte


----------



## Macounette (25 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ps :  je vous le resouhaite en public alan et macounette : Joyeux Anniversaire les vieux !


merci ma p'tite  
et je voudrais bien voir ta tête quand ce sera ton tour pour les "40"...    



(pour tout te dire je n'échangerais pas mes "40" contre mes "30"...  )


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> OK, y'a un membre qui se nomme LorDa et son anniversaire tombe aujourd'hui...
> C'est de l'humour d'ORL, en quelque sorte




Aaah ooook !! 

Qui a osé ???  

 ben je lui souhaite pas son anniversaire na ! copieur(se) ! :hein:

Ps Macounette : ben si on se donnait rendez-vous dans dix ans ? :love: 
Pareil pour mes 20  à moins de pouvoir trier certaines choses ... :rose: 
Plein de bonnes choses pour tes 40 ans


----------



## guytantakul (25 Septembre 2005)

Pis aussi bon anniversaire à Alan.a et la verte Macounette


----------



## alan.a (25 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ps :  je vous le resouhaite en public alan et macounette : Joyeux Anniversaire les vieux !



Wooo ooo ... je n'ai que 31 ans ...   , et ma maîtresse a peut être 40 ans, mais dans sa petite tenue latex ...  :love:  :love: 

Macounette ... tu crois que j'en ai trop dis ???


----------



## macmarco (25 Septembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Wooo ooo ... je n'ai que 31 ans ...   , et ma maîtresse a peut être 40 ans, mais dans sa petite tenue latex ...  :love:  :love:
> 
> Macounette ... tu crois que j'en ai trop dis ???





Tu nous fais des photos ?


----------



## guytantakul (25 Septembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Wooo ooo ... je n'ai que 31 ans ...   , et ma maîtresse a peut être 40 ans, mais dans sa petite tenue latex ...  :love:  :love:
> 
> Macounette ... tu crois que j'en ai trop dis ???



Nan, le mot "petite" sauve tout !


----------



## Macounette (25 Septembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Wooo ooo ... je n'ai que 31 ans ...   , et ma maîtresse a peut être 40 ans, mais dans sa petite tenue latex ...  :love:  :love:
> 
> Macounette ... tu crois que j'en ai trop dis ???


Rha la la Alan... toi et la discrétion ça fait deux


----------



## alan.a (25 Septembre 2005)

Certes, mais je me suis quand même retenu de mettre nos photos et nos vidéos !!


----------



## Macounette (25 Septembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais je me suis quand même retenu de mettre nos photos et nos vidéos !!


Y'a intérêt, sinon on aurait de graves problèmes tous les deux... tu t'imagines si ça se savait !


----------



## guytantakul (25 Septembre 2005)

Trop tard ! 
Maintenant tout le monde sait qu'au moins l'un de vous deux a un appareil photo et/ou un camescope !


----------



## gKatarn (25 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> et je voudrais bien voir ta tête quand ce sera ton tour pour les "40"...



/me a déjà donné :rose:


----------



## Taho! (25 Septembre 2005)

je vais rien dire alors   :love:


----------



## gKatarn (25 Septembre 2005)

Quelle bonne idée


----------



## macmarco (26 Septembre 2005)

*Happy Birthday to you mon Stevounet !!!!*


    :style: :love:





​


----------



## mado (26 Septembre 2005)

Bon reste encore Morrissey ou Dave Gahan.. Tu choisis quoi ?
 Bon anniversaire Monsieur Steve :love:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Septembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire à toi IceandFire :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Septembre 2005)

*N'annif Ice'n'Fire...*


----------



## Taho! (26 Septembre 2005)

*Tête dans le cul* 

Bon anniversaire à tous ! :love:


----------



## bouilla (26 Septembre 2005)

Un *Très, très très* Joyeux anniversaire a toi steve, a et a ta douce    :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Septembre 2005)

*Bon anniversaire*
camarade










&


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2005)

Merci les zamis !!!  :love: .. i'm very touched by you...  ...


----------



## alan.a (26 Septembre 2005)

Heureux anniversaire voisin !!!


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2005)

Héhéhé  Merci Alan   :love: ....


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2005)

ce qui est marrant c'est que je bosse juste en dessous  :love: .... La salle de concert est en bas à droite


----------



## krystof (26 Septembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Heureux anniversaire voisin !!!




L'espace Oscar Niemeyer... Toute ma jeunesse...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2005)

* :love:     tres tres tres bon annif IceandFire     :love: ​*










.


----------



## Macounette (26 Septembre 2005)

_IceandFire_

:love: 




​


----------



## gKatarn (26 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> *Tête dans le cul*



çà va finir par se voir à force


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2005)

MERCI MERCI  :love: euh gk reste discret sur notre relation merci


----------



## gKatarn (26 Septembre 2005)

Bonani Ice :love:


Et aux autres aussi _FabFil, Aurélie85, m.serin, fox (69), tupti (52), tchek (48), moussetmystic (37), Gen (35), corsaire (34), zorglub99481 (29), Miston (29), Chû_Totoro (24), desty_nova (20)_


----------



## WebOliver (26 Septembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaires Ice et Alan.


----------



## y&b (26 Septembre 2005)

Bon anniv IceandFire    Au fais tu vas ecouter quoi pour ce jour particulier ?? 
(RdV au bon endroit)


----------



## richard-deux (26 Septembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire IceandFire.  

Et vive la musique.


----------



## Taho! (26 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> çà va finir par se voir à force


Ça s'est déjà vu 

Bonanniversaire à tous ! :love:


----------



## macmarco (26 Septembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Heureux anniversaire voisin !!!
> 
> ​





Euh, Alan, je ne sais pas si tu avais compris, mais ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est pour toi, si tu veux !


----------



## macelene (26 Septembre 2005)

*Bon Anniv  DeGlaceetdeFEu... :love:*​


----------



## NightWalker (26 Septembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire IceandFire...





​


----------



## semac (26 Septembre 2005)

Ice et Alan très bon anniversaire  :love: 

heuuuu... hier c'était l'anniversaire de mon père ça compte pour que je reçoive des CDB  

   :love:


----------



## gKatarn (26 Septembre 2005)

Des rouges seulement


----------



## tantoillane (26 Septembre 2005)

Joyeux anniv' *Ice* and*Fire*     ​


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (26 Septembre 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniv' *Ice* and*Fire*     ​


 Sympa, j'ai pas souvent pu observer ce phénomène en vrai... 

J'en profite pour te souhaiter un très joyeux anniversaire IceandFire!


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2005)

merci merci c'est très beau  :love: ....


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Septembre 2005)

Bon anniv' Ice!


----------



## gKatarn (26 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui me ferait _vraiment _ plaisir pour mes 23 ans (  ), c'est un iPod nano noir : je passe le chercher sur le stand du Pommier vendredi ou samedi


Je suis très déçu : pas de cadeau, pas d'iPod nano noir pour le trooper sur le stand du Pommier :rose:


----------



## KARL40 (26 Septembre 2005)

Quelques fleurs .........;


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2005)

ah cool !  mais ça marche po...


----------



## macmarco (26 Septembre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Quelques fleurs .........;




Ca vient du serveur...


Je l'ai mise chez moi.


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2005)

Merci mes amis :love:  héhéhéhé vous me connaissez bien  :style: :king:


----------



## Nobody (26 Septembre 2005)

BON ANNIVERSAIRE FEU ET GLACE!!!!







   :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (26 Septembre 2005)

Happy birthday les amis !

Ail-sand-fire ? J'ai trouvé ! un barbecue méridional sur la plage !  

Ah ! la nana... J'ai trouvé ! Euh... non, elle n'est plus sur la plage, merde !


----------



## IceandFire (26 Septembre 2005)

:love: j'aime cette finesse  :love: merki merki


----------



## Ti'punch (26 Septembre 2005)

Bon Anniversaire Ice&Fire et alan​


----------



## KARL40 (26 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ca vient du serveur...
> Je l'ai mise chez moi.


----------



## gKatarn (27 Septembre 2005)

/mode Taho! ON    :love: 


Bonaniv' à poulet subtil, baiona, MicheletClaudie (81), jacques manevy (56), tikialtine (50), Mix'ture (45), spiderincognito (43), bullitrider (42), malaussene (36), bouba2775 (30), iJuju (29), WideSpirit (28), Aleskandre (25), Felisse (24), Harry Lime (23), L'ohm pressé (19), misterjackie (19)


----------



## guytantakul (27 Septembre 2005)

/mode Golf ON  :love:

Je vais ouvrir un fil pour le prochain anniversaire de GKatarn. Tout le monde à Rambouillet !


----------



## gKatarn (27 Septembre 2005)

*/mode WebO/Amok/Rezba ON* 

La charte préserve les informations personnelles des membres MacG ; qui ne la respecte s'expose à des mesures coercitives : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , puis ban en passant par la case supplice de l'iPod


----------



## y&b (27 Septembre 2005)

Salut poulet subtil, baiona, MicheletClaudie (81), jacques manevy (56), tikialtine (50), Mix'ture (45), spiderincognito (43), bullitrider (42), malaussene (36), bouba2775 (30), iJuju (29), WideSpirit (28), Aleskandre (25), Felisse (24), Harry Lime (23), L'ohm pressé (19), misterjackie (19)

Bon anniv à tous et plein de bonnes choses ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Salut poulet subtil, baiona, MicheletClaudie (81), jacques manevy (56), tikialtine (50), Mix'ture (45), spiderincognito (43), bullitrider (42), malaussene (36), bouba2775 (30), iJuju (29), WideSpirit (28), Aleskandre (25), Felisse (24), Harry Lime (23), L'ohm pressé (19), misterjackie (19)
> 
> Bon anniv à tous et plein de bonnes choses ...



pourquoi y a t il toujours de l'echo ici....?....


----------



## y&b (27 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi y a t il toujours de l'echo ici....?....



Ya pas tant de façon que ça de souhaiter les anniv me semble-t-il.

mais si ça pose un problème, je le ferai plus msieur


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Ya pas tant de façon que ça de souhaiter les anniv me semble-t-il.
> 
> mais si ça pose un problème, je le ferai plus msieur



non, non, je t'en prie....je t'en prie....


----------



## teo (27 Septembre 2005)

Bon anniv' Ice :love:


----------



## IceandFire (27 Septembre 2005)

Merki mon ami :love:


----------



## Taho! (27 Septembre 2005)

pas le temps en ce moment


----------



## gKatarn (28 Septembre 2005)

Donc, vu que Taho! n'a pas le temps   
Bonaniv' à gazdi, muriel, jackylegrand (37), malc (34), naked lunch (34), turnover (33), gperocheau (33), grduarte (33), vidamat (32), BlackMilk (29), mackina (28), nicoth (27), Blytz (21), Gnome (21) 


Tiens, le sumotori toulousain a 21 ans...

*Bonaniv' Blytz   :love: ​*


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)

naniv les zamis  Turnover  eh Gk   :love: j'ai vu ton, frère sur un autre thread


----------



## gKatarn (28 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> eh Gk   :love: j'ai vu ton, frère sur un autre thread


Hein, où çà ? t'as le lien ?


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)

dans : "postez vos plus belles photos"...  :love: héhéhéhé


----------



## Taho! (28 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Donc, vu que Taho! n'a pas le temps


Merci gKat ! 

Je prends la relève dès ce soir, merci pour l'intérim :love:


----------



## Taho! (28 Septembre 2005)

Bonn anniv aux natifs d'un mois après Spyro ! :love:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Septembre 2005)

/mode fayot ON 

Mais je t'en prie, c'est un plaisir de rendre service à un :modo:


----------



## guytantakul (28 Septembre 2005)

21 ans, mais ça nous fait un grand garçon, ça madame ! 
Bon anniv, Blytz


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

*    tres bon annif Turnover    ​*









.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

*     tres bon annif Blytz​*







.


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)

c'est la tienne perso ?  ou celle de Jean Reno dans le grand Bleu ?  :love: ....


----------



## Macounette (28 Septembre 2005)

à Blytz, Turnover, et tous ceux des derniers 2-3 jours. :love:




​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est la tienne perso ?  ou celle de Jean Reno dans le grand Bleu ?  :love: ....




ma maman en a eu 1 , sa premiere voiture      

mon oncle en a retapé quelques une bien avant la grand mode.
 j'en aurais surement une si il n'aurait  decedé trop vite   

mais je ne desepere pas d'en avoir une un jour !! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> à Blytz, Turnover, et tous ceux des derniers 2-3 jours. :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oué rattrapes toi    :love:


----------



## Macounette (28 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Oué rattrapes toi    :love:


j'fais de mon mieux. :rose:     :love:


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)

oui je sais   :love: ....


----------



## y&b (28 Septembre 2005)

Bonne anniversaire Macaddict :

gazdi, murie, jackylegrand, malc, naked lunch, turnover, gperocheau, grduarte, vidamat, BlackMilk, mackina, nicoth, Blytz, Gnome 

 http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=6360&stc=1

  ​


----------



## y&b (28 Septembre 2005)

:mouais:  oups, c'est tout à fait la mise en forme que je voulais faire....

.... Mais l'intention est sincère !!!


----------



## Blytz (28 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Donc, vu que Taho! n'a pas le temps
> Bonaniv' à gazdi, muriel, jackylegrand (37), malc (34), naked lunch (34), turnover (33), gperocheau (33), grduarte (33), vidamat (32), BlackMilk (29), mackina (28), nicoth (27), Blytz (21), Gnome (21)
> 
> 
> ...




Tu vas voir, ce qu'il te dit le sumotori  

Merci 



			
				guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> 21 ans, mais ça nous fait un grand garçon, ça madame !
> Bon anniv, Blytz



Hehe la majorité absolue  a moi les Casinos de Monaco 

Merci   



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> *     tres bon annif Blytz​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup, en plus j'adore les pots de yaourts.. ça me fait penser que j'ai un modèle D à retaper qui m'attend 

Et merci a tous ceux que je n'ai pas cité  

Et aussi joyeux anniversaire a tous ceux qui sont né-e-s un 28 septembre


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

bon annif' à tous:

Charmeuse, dispirit, roubignol, cacao, patidifus, curtiss, aiesarl, elodieb, kermezian, milan@free.fr, minh-snow, bonvoisin, hdlbq, pat2b, -JL, kenavo37 (79), jsimenon (56), ojb (55), cricri54 (52), Macarel1 (51), PHM74 (46), hernell95 (45), macfred22 (43), ifred22 (43), gile (36), boloco (36), diablotine069 (36), i-Moi (35), lol71 (34), lillydog (32), Keoway (32), daviddar (31), carcassoulet (30), luca2000 (29),  *lumai* (28), McMan (28), Gill Bates (28), misstic (27), baloodesbois (27), kkwete (27), schmurz (26), tinober (26), GALLY (26), Genatec (26), thomas jan (25), Astrioune (25), oulaoula85 (25), rud980 (25), zigune (25), benoit33 (25), Croc (23), Bande de Macaques ! (20), ToMpOucE (17)

   

et plus particulièrement à  *lumai*


----------



## WebOliver (29 Septembre 2005)

:love: Joyeux anniversaire à *Lumai*.  :love: 

Et à turnover aussi. 
​


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Septembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire!... 
























​


----------



## Macounette (29 Septembre 2005)

_lumai_






Un très joyeux anniversaire et une très belle journée 

:love: ​


----------



## golf (29 Septembre 2005)

Noyeux Nannouf *Lumai*
 ​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Lumaï :love:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Septembre 2005)

*Bon anniversaire Lumineuse Lumai*
 :love: :love: :love:






Tiens c'est cadeau ! Il s'appelle Chapi ! 
  ​


----------



## teo (29 Septembre 2005)

Héhé...

Bonnaniv' Lumai ! :love:


Et j'ai un MP un peu particulier à t'envoyer aussi


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2005)

*happy birthday Carolumai !!!* 




 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Taho! (29 Septembre 2005)

Un très joyeux anniversaire à toi Lumineuse Lumai :love: :love:

(PS : fallait couper ton portable   )


----------



## Ti'punch (29 Septembre 2005)

bonanif Lumai
et tous les autres​


----------



## Taho! (29 Septembre 2005)

Ben bien sûr ! Notre canne à sucre préférée à raison : Bon anniversaire aux natifs du 29 Septembre ! :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (29 Septembre 2005)

:love: Joyeux anniversaire Lumai :love:​


----------



## prerima (29 Septembre 2005)

Joyeux Anniversaire Lumai ! :love:​


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Septembre 2005)

*n'annif Lumai...*


----------



## Taho! (29 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *n'annif Lumai...*


je me disais bien que tu n'allais pas rater une occasion de flooder toi !  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je me disais bien que tu n'allais pas rater une occasion de flooder toi !  :love:



je souhaite un bon annif a Lumai, c'est pas du vrai flood, c'est sincere.........


----------



## macmarco (29 Septembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Lumai !

    :love:


*Allez,

DANSE POUR NOUS !
*
(lien)

:love:​


----------



## iNano (29 Septembre 2005)

NANNIF' LUMAI !!!!!!
Et comme cadeau, on t'offre une invitation pour l'AES Jura chez Virpeenano...  :rose:    :love:​


----------



## lumai (29 Septembre 2005)

_*
Merci tous !!!*_ :love::love::love:​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

HoooooOOOOOO  j'ai failli louper ça ! :hein:


*Joyeeeeeeeux anniversaiiiiiiiire Lumai ! :love: :love: :love:*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Septembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire Lumaille
Tu trouveras ton cadeau ci-joint.


----------



## macelene (29 Septembre 2005)

*Bon Anniversaire Miss Lumai...  :love: *








_Reconnais-toi_ 
_Cette adorable personne c'est toi_ 
_Sous le grand chapeau canotier_ 
_Oeil_ 
_Nez_ 
_La bouche_ 
_Voici l'ovale de ta figure_ 
_Ton cou exquis_ 
_Voici enfin l'imparfaite image de ton buste adoré _ 
_                                       vu comme à travers un nuage_ 
_Un peu plus bas c'est ton coeur qui bat_ 
   Guillaume Apollinaire. ​


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2005)

nannif yeux bleus


----------



## jahrom (29 Septembre 2005)

nannif *beaux* yeux bleus


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2005)

C'est beau  on tutoies les Anges.... :love: .... 
Je me souviens de toi, un jour sur cette plage, tu avais le vent d'orage comme unique manteau, et ta peau me fesait pensé à de l' aLUMAInium  bon c'est pas du même calibre  mais c'est sincère aussi   Carole :love: ....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _*
> Merci tous !!!*_ :love::love::love:​



 ...   *Nannif' Chapi (Bidibi)* ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Septembre 2005)

lumai


----------



## gKatarn (29 Septembre 2005)

Bonaniv' Lumai


----------



## Malow (29 Septembre 2005)

joyeux anniversaire Lumai !!!​


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire lumai !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Septembre 2005)




----------



## NightWalker (29 Septembre 2005)

Happy Anniverschtroumpf Lumai






​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

* :love:  :love:  :love:   tres tres bon annif Lumai !!!!   :love:  :love:  :love: ​*













.


----------



## lumai (29 Septembre 2005)

He beh !
Merci à tous !!! 


@ teo : mp bien reçu ! 
@ sm : c'est pas bien de parler de ce que l'on de connait pas... Tu montes quand à paris pour vérifier par toi même ?  

Et puis merci pour les fleurs :love:, les poèmes, les dancing chapo, l'invitation, et tout et tout !


----------



## Nexka (29 Septembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire Lumaï 

:love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (29 Septembre 2005)

* :love::love::love::love: :love::love::love::love: 
:love::love:BON:love::love:
 :love::love: ANNIVERSAIRE :love::love:
:love::love: luminette :love::love:
:love::love::love::love: :love::love::love::love:
*​


----------



## La SAGEsse (29 Septembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire Carole! 
...........:love::love::love:







..........


----------



## y&b (29 Septembre 2005)

bonne anniv les:

cacao, minh-snow, -JL, ojb, hernell95, gile, i-Moi, lol71, lillydog, luca2000, luma, Gill Bates, tinober, rud980, [Vezøul]Numerø41, zigune, benoit33, Croc

 Et comme c'est tendance : Picha pacho, pilipo ... 
 ​


----------



## Jose Culot (30 Septembre 2005)

Bon anniversaire cher homonyme.......et bienvenue


----------



## Taho! (30 Septembre 2005)

gKat ? Je m'y remets ! 

Bon anniversaire à tous ceux qui sont nés le dernier jour de Septembre ! :love:

*ikaia, revol0, Waterwolf, Bololobo, xfredm, culotjf (53 ans), gnoumy34 (40 ans), fred2paris (36 ans), Mechmech (36 ans), bigstone (33 ans), landharma (31 ans), Delgesu (30 ans), willy (30 ans), Grovulzor (28 ans), Chuck_Joris (24 ans), anjel (24 ans), cefd (23 ans), -Virginie- (23 ans), BFR (23 ans)*


----------



## gKatarn (30 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> gKat ? Je m'y remets !



  :love: 


Bonaniv' à tous


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire, l'artiste!...  



















































​


----------



## Taho! (1 Octobre 2005)

Et nous voici en Octobre ! Bon anniversaire à : 

*b.com1, rollei, lucky-one (47 ans), macmarco (37 ans), sondens (37 ans), nadine jacobs (35 ans), vague (26 ans), newnew (25 ans), [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 ans), charles03 (14 ans)*

:love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Sloughi (1 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire MACMARCO


----------



## y&b (1 Octobre 2005)

​ 
Bonne annniversaire Macguys et Macgirls

​


----------



## IceandFire (1 Octobre 2005)

Happy Breizhday Jean Marc !!!
 :love:    :love:     




Salut Jean Marc c'est moi Alexander, le buteur vedette, je t'ais mis une bouteille au FREI    :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Octobre 2005)

*N'annif Macmarco...*


----------



## Ti'punch (1 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et nous voici en Octobre ! Bon anniversaire à :
> 
> *b.com1, rollei, lucky-one (47 ans), macmarco (37 ans), sondens (37 ans), nadine jacobs (35 ans), vague (26 ans), newnew (25 ans), [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 ans), charles03 (14 ans)*
> 
> :love:




Nanif à tous!


----------



## guytantakul (1 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire Marco ! 
Taho!, faut penser à supprimer Vezoul41 de ta liste quotidienne - c'est un usurpateur - il fait ça pour avoir du gâteau


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

* :love:  :love:  :love:   buon compleanno jean marc   :love:  :love:  :love: ​*












.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Octobre 2005)

*Bon anniversaire*
au mangeur de blé noir


----------



## mactambour (1 Octobre 2005)

Bruyère de Septembre dans les Landes
Pour venir te souhaiter un *Bon et très grand anniversaire 
Macmarco*






 :love:  :love:  :love: ​


----------



## bouilla (1 Octobre 2005)

Bonn'Anniv Marcmarco ! 


_Et merci pour tes aides précieuses dans les forums techniques _


----------



## mac-aïoli (1 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniv' Macmarco


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux Anniversaire MacMarco


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2005)

Merci merci merci merci merci beaucoup à toutes et tous !!!!     :love:
Merci pour les chouettes cadeaux et les messages ! :love: :love: :love: :love:


J'ai fait chauffer la machine à coudboules, mais elle à déjà cramé !



			
				LaMachineKénaz a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



:casse:


Dès qu'elle est réparée, ça va pleuvoir !  


Encore merci !


----------



## IceandFire (1 Octobre 2005)

Tu le mérites Jean Marc  :love: coeur de Breizh, en plus tu es né le même jour que mon Pote Matt breizh comme nous  un gars d'lamballe   ce soir chouchen gang !!! :style: 
py le 3 c'est la guinguette Gregtoto sur mac G  :love: ...


----------



## y&b (1 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniv les Macaddict !!!


 b.com1, rollei, lucky-one,  macmarco , sondens, nadine jacobs, vague, newnew, [Vezøul]Numerø41, charles03

   ​


----------



## gKatarn (1 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et nous voici en Octobre ! Bon anniversaire à :
> 
> *b.com1, rollei, lucky-one (47 ans), macmarco (37 ans), sondens (37 ans), nadine jacobs (35 ans), vague (26 ans), newnew (25 ans), [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 ans), charles03 (14 ans)*
> 
> :love:




Bonaniv' MarcMarco (et aussi aux autres) 


Eh, z'avez vu que celui-là [Vezøul]Numerø41 a son anniversaire plus souvent qu'à son tour ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Octobre 2005)

bon anniv'

Bon anniversaire marco !


----------



## gKatarn (1 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Eh, z'avez vu que celui-là [Vezøul]Numerø41 a son anniversaire plus souvent qu'à son tour ?



La preuve


----------



## tantoillane (1 Octobre 2005)

_*Joyeux n'anniv' macmarco​ * _


----------



## Nexka (1 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Macmarco  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (1 Octobre 2005)

Ya quelqu'un qui voulait te souhaiter un Wouafeux anniversaire   :love: 
Jean Marco...





PS: fait à l'instant sans trucages, note aussi la marinière


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Ya quelqu'un qui voulait te souhaiter un Wouafeux anniversaire   :love:
> Jean Marco...
> 
> 
> PS: fait à l'instant sans trucages, note aussi la marinière




Ouarfouarfouarfouarf !!!!  

Merci Le Toto !!! :love:


Jolie photo Steve !   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux Anniversaire macmarco


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2005)

Merfi à touf et toutes pour vos meffages et vos coups de bfoule !!!! :casse:   :love:

Pinaive, le maffacre !!!! :casse: :casse: :casse:

Hihihihihi !!!


----------



## WebOliver (1 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire macmarco. 
​


----------



## IceandFire (1 Octobre 2005)

héhéhé   :love: La star :style: le pauvre il est obligé de posé souvent pour moi  , je dois le payer en "biscrok"© :love: ....


----------



## gregtoto (1 Octobre 2005)

enfin bon heuresement que j etais la pour tenir l echarpe au dessus du toto


----------



## IceandFire (1 Octobre 2005)

vi merci de ton aide   ah macmarco tu fais du taf pour les gens today


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

il s'apelle TOTO cet adorable chien chien a son maitre ?     :rateau:  :rateau:     

le pauvre :affraid:  ....      

et le prochain il s'appellera comment ? 
maurice ?   


en tout cas il lui manque encore un truc pour completer sa  panoplie ( tres tres utile)  
un bandana !!!!!      

si, si , mon "amie folle de chien a plis"  lui a acheté toute une collection !!! :love:  :love:






ps : jean marc , n'invite pas ces 2 là  a ton annif ..... 
pendant que ice detourne ton regard , toto va bouffer tout ton gateau .....
ils sont bien  rodée a ce jeux là !!!!


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il s'apelle TOTO cet adorable chien chien a son maitre ?     :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> le pauvre :affraid:  ....
> 
> ...




Le Toto, c'est son surnom, son nom, c'est Oscar !


----------



## IceandFire (1 Octobre 2005)

Voilà ! tonton Jean Marc sait tout !!!   :love: ....


----------



## lumai (1 Octobre 2005)

_*Joyeux anniversaire Marco !!!*_​


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2005)

Merci WebO !  
Merci Carole ! :love:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merfi à touf et toutes pour vos meffages et vos coups de bfoule !!!! :casse:   :love:
> 
> Pinaive, le maffacre !!!! :casse: :casse: :casse:
> 
> Hihihihihi !!!



N'oublie pas de donner tes impressions dans ce fil


----------



## Spyro (1 Octobre 2005)

*Bon annouf*
*m'sieur Marco**
:love: :love: :love:

 *​


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas de donner tes impressions dans ce fil




Vivi ! 
Demain, après avoir fait les comptes ! 



Merci M'sieur Le Dragon !   


Merci la Panthère !!!  :love:

*YEAH !!!*




​


----------



## Cillian (1 Octobre 2005)

*Bon anniv' macmarco*

       ​


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2005)

MerciCillian !


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merfi à touf et toutes pour vos meffages et vos coups de bfoule !!!! :casse:   :love:
> 
> Pinaive, le maffacre !!!! :casse: :casse: :casse:
> 
> Hihihihihi !!!



  Le smiley macmarco zorro édenté au chapeau troué!...


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Vivi !
> Demain, après avoir fait les comptes !
> 
> 
> ...



 Et le smiley macmarco zorro en pied avec cape qui danse le disco!...   
 Chapeau, c'est le cas de le dire.


----------



## Taho! (2 Octobre 2005)

2 Octobre, il y a des anniversaires à fêter : 

*DomBon, Silverrrr, Finck, frantz (39 ans), iFlighT (32 ans), hannya (27 ans), Aidez-moi (27 ans), paulcha92 (23 ans), Eltharion (15 ans), Petit écolier (15 ans)*

Bon anniversaire :love:


----------



## Sloughi (2 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> 2 Octobre, il y a des anniversaires à fêter :
> 
> *DomBon, Silverrrr, Finck, frantz (39 ans), iFlighT (32 ans), hannya (27 ans), Aidez-moi (27 ans), paulcha92 (23 ans), Eltharion (15 ans), Petit écolier (15 ans)*
> 
> Bon anniversaire :love:




idem :love:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2005)

peut-être le fêtent-ils hors macgé ?


----------



## gKatarn (2 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> 2 Octobre, il y a des anniversaires à fêter :
> 
> *DomBon, Silverrrr, Finck, frantz (39 ans), iFlighT (32 ans), hannya (27 ans), Aidez-moi (27 ans), paulcha92 (23 ans), Eltharion (15 ans), Petit écolier (15 ans)*
> 
> Bon anniversaire :love:



Bonaniv' iFlight :casse:


----------



## Macounette (2 Octobre 2005)

_macmarco_ 

:love: :love: :love:

et à tous les autres que j'ai ratés ces derniers jours. :rose:   ​


----------



## mado (2 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire Jean Marc 

J'ai un mot d'excuse pour le retard, envoyé en recommandé.

 :love:


----------



## Nobody (2 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>


 

'tain!!! Y a des sacrées chauve-souris à Rennes! 

 :affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Octobre 2005)

Oups super à la bourre sur ce coup ... :rose:

Bon anniversaire Marco !     :love:


----------



## macmarco (2 Octobre 2005)

Merci beaucoup les ami(e)s !    :love:


----------



## toys (2 Octobre 2005)

aniv bon pour toi marc


----------



## macelene (2 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oups super à la bourre sur ce coup ... :rose:
> 
> Bon anniversaire Marco !     :love:



Idem... :rose:

Mais... bon... :love: Bon Anniv *JM*. (sans le *C*.  )


----------



## macmarco (3 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Idem... :rose:
> 
> Mais... bon... :love: Bon Anniv *JM*. (sans le *C*.  )





Ménon, t'es pas en retard, tu m'as envoyé ton mp à la bonne date !   :love:



Merci Toys !


----------



## gregtoto (3 Octobre 2005)

bon anniversaire a toutes et topus qui sont du 3octobre !!!!!!

donc bon anniversaire a *moi* 
  :d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Octobre 2005)

gregtoto a dit:
			
		

> bon anniversaire a toutes et topus qui sont du 3octobre !!!!!!
> 
> donc bon anniversaire a *moi*
> :d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d



on ne quémande pas ! 
mais n'annif quand meme........


----------



## IceandFire (3 Octobre 2005)

t'es pas encore né  à 13h35   taleur gamin


----------



## macmarco (3 Octobre 2005)

gregtoto a dit:
			
		

> bon anniversaire a toutes et topus qui sont du 3octobre !!!!!!
> 
> donc bon anniversaire a *moi*
> :d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d




Pinaise, t'as déjà commencé à le fêter ?? 

*Joyeux anniversaire Greg !
*
   


A la tienne !



:love:




​


----------



## gregtoto (3 Octobre 2005)

avec l asticotc a croire qu on le fete tous les jours !!!
y a toujours une bonne occasion pour boire des binouzes et c est vrai que ces temps si on est pas mal niveau anniversaire
:d


----------



## gregtoto (3 Octobre 2005)

Au fait merci beaucoup !!!!


----------



## y&b (3 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniv aux Macaddict d'hier et d'aujourd'hui !

Oui, bon, c'st exeptionnel, mais hier a pas eu l'temps .... 






 Plein de bonnes choses ​


----------



## gKatarn (3 Octobre 2005)

Taho! is late ! 

Bonaniv' à yarobert, duc, laosya, passenger66, gronche (39), phil_sur_le_web (34), Xingshu (28), merlind (28), leon1983 (27), apkwa (26), gregtoto (26), *[Vezøul]Numerø41 (25)*, pyrus69 (25), superyoyo (23), Genghis (21), benmac (20), CrashRay (20), elchiapas (18), Hero (17), lilkev78 (17), Fogia_Four (17) 


PS : cherchez l'intrus


----------



## Taho! (3 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Taho! is late


j'étais sur la route en cette fin de sainte journée !
j'étais sur la route de 23h à 2h. J'y ai pensé, mais poster à 130 sur l'autoroute avec la pluie, la fatigue et les phares d'en face, bof, bof !
Et puis arrivé à la maison, je n'avais qu'une envie : dormir ! 
Merci mon gKat  (_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à gKatarn._  ) :love:


----------



## semac (3 Octobre 2005)

y'a une tripoté d'anniversaire aujourd'hui !!  
alors bonne anniv au troupeau  

bohh quoiiii, bon anniv, voilà ce qu'il faut retenir !


----------



## IceandFire (3 Octobre 2005)

Mon Gregtoto, Switcher tout frais  ....
Un excellent Birthday oneugaine


----------



## IceandFire (3 Octobre 2005)

c'est pas moi qui le dit !!!


----------



## gregtoto (3 Octobre 2005)

merci beaucoup mon staive 

c trop fort


----------



## tantoillane (3 Octobre 2005)

très jolie mais un peu E N O R M E ton image IceandFire      petite connexion fachée


----------



## IceandFire (3 Octobre 2005)

Pardon tantoi  
Allez encore happy birthday Ma guinguette Gregtoto et :




  :love:    :love:    :love:


----------



## tantoillane (3 Octobre 2005)

ba pour la peine je charge même plus les images   

Bon aller joyeux anniversaire à tous


----------



## y&b (4 Octobre 2005)

Spéciale dédicace à

 iSimon, astragalearchi, lejanot, ShoeGooII, fabthemonster,
 lyly1950, corbo-billy emmanue, danielroch,
 blondin, Krstv, Maverickman, lock, macinside,
 squarepusher, Zaglob's, Harald

 bonne journée 

:style:             :style: 

​


----------



## Taho! (4 Octobre 2005)

Un très joyeux anniversaire aux natifs du 3 Octobre :love:

*Simon, astragalearchi, lejanot, ShoeGooII, fabthemonster, lyly1950 (55 ans), corbo-billy (46 ans), emmanue (39 ans), danielroch (33 ans), blondin (31 ans), Krstv (27 ans), Maverickman (27 ans), lock (26 ans), macinside (24 ans), squarepusher (23 ans), Zaglob's (22 ans), Harald (20 ans)*


----------



## Taho! (4 Octobre 2005)

Et donc forcément, un très joyeux anniversaire tout particulier pour ce cher Mackie :love: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Octobre 2005)

ho yes...!
*N'annif Mackie...*


----------



## WebOliver (4 Octobre 2005)

Ce cher Mackie.  24 ans, joyeux anniversaire mon grand.  :love: Je ne te roule pas de pelle (je réserve ça à Rémi ) mais le c½ur y est. 

Porte-toi bien.


----------



## Stargazer (4 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire Mackie !!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

*bon annouf, mackie*


----------



## golf (4 Octobre 2005)

Noyeux Nanouff Mackie


----------



## macmarco (4 Octobre 2005)

*Mackie ?

Y a quelqu'un qui veut te souhaiter un

joyeux anniversaire !*

  :love:





​


----------



## IceandFire (4 Octobre 2005)

en attendant le 2OD :love:


----------



## Jose Culot (4 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire Macinside


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire, Mackie! 





























​


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2005)

bon annif mackie, et un richard vezoulien pour ton petit dèj, un !


----------



## iNano (4 Octobre 2005)

Nannif Mackie !!!!!!!!!!!! 
  :love:  ​


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2005)

*riccard, à là là


----------



## Taho! (4 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon annif mackie, et un richard vezoulien pour ton petit dèj, un !


C'est beau l'amour, le ricard au lit pour le petit déj !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:   tres bon annif mackie !!   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: ​*











.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Octobre 2005)

*Nanniversaire*
à toi


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

*    bon annif iSimon    ​*








.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

*    tres bon annif squarepusher​*









.


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Octobre 2005)

Le petit macinside qui a 24 ans...

Le tampax... ça ne nous rajeunit pas...

Va falloir prendre femme maintenant... et procréer... au boulot mackie !! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2005)

Un joure, tu serat admine des forumes.


----------



## Patamach (4 Octobre 2005)

*                                       Bon anniv' a tous
*​


----------



## gKatarn (4 Octobre 2005)

Bonani Mackie


----------



## Taho! (4 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire Mackie !  :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (4 Octobre 2005)

BonnAnif Mackie
et tous les autres
   ​


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Octobre 2005)

*Joyeux Anniv' Mackie!*


----------



## IceandFire (4 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un joure, tu serat admine des forumes.


 ya une faute : tue pas tu    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

*:love: :love: Joyeux Anniversaire Nicolas :love: :love:*




_ 24 ans ... :hein: p'tit jeune va !_


----------



## Taho! (4 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ya une faute : tue pas tu    :love:


   :love:


----------



## IceandFire (4 Octobre 2005)

Happy birthday Squarepusher  
même si tu te fais rare....  :love:


----------



## Taho! (4 Octobre 2005)

Je voudrais pas dire, mais : Google Images, Mackie


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Octobre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *:love: :love: Joyeux Anniversaire Nicolas :love: :love:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu aimes ça hein...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu aimes ça hein...



ben vi, t'as laissé passer l'occasion...


----------



## guytantakul (4 Octobre 2005)

Une brosse bise pour ton anniversaire mackie  
(ça pique pas, maiwen te l'a dit )

PS : tu pense à regarder pour l'add-on sur la VO ?


----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais pas dire, mais : Google Images, Mackie






			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Mackie ?
> 
> Y a quelqu'un qui veut te souhaiter un
> 
> ...






			
				IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> en attendant le 2OD :love:




des cadeaux comme je les aimes :love: merci a toutes et a tous :love:


----------



## gKatarn (4 Octobre 2005)

Mais de rien... _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macinside._


----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> PS : tu pense à regarder pour l'add-on sur la VO ?




ça marche pas  :rateau:


----------



## Nobody (4 Octobre 2005)

BON ANNIVERSAIRE MA QUILLE!!!!


Bientôt le strike?


----------



## MACcossinelle (4 Octobre 2005)

:love::love::love:Joyeux anniversaire Mackie !!! :love::love::love:

 ​ 


​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Octobre 2005)

*Felice anniversariu, Mackie*

Et un joli bouquet!  :love:


----------



## tantoillane (4 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Mackie    ​
 :love: ​
  



  ​


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Octobre 2005)

!!! Bon anniversaire, MakiE !!!


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Octobre 2005)

Désolée, je suis surdimensionnée !  :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (4 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Mackie


----------



## Malow (4 Octobre 2005)

:love:Joyeux anniversaire Mackie....et profite bien de la vie !!!!:love:​

:love:allez, cadeau !!!:love:​



  :love:  















 Edith m'a dit que je pouvais le retirer au laser !!!!


----------



## jahrom (4 Octobre 2005)

*Joyeux anniv' Mackie !!!!!  :love::love:

cadeau
*


----------



## prerima (4 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux Anniversaire Mackie ! :love: :love:​


----------



## Spyro (4 Octobre 2005)

*AH ! j'ai failli le louper !
Bon annif mackie !!!
  ​ *


----------



## macmarco (4 Octobre 2005)

Spyro/Mackie Inside© a dit:
			
		

> *AH ! j'ai failli le louer !
> Bon annif mackie !!!
> ​ *




Le louer ?
Faire son éloge ou payer ses services(lesquels, d'ailleurs ?   ) 


  


[Edith]



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> *AH ! j'ai failli le louper !
> Bon annif mackie !!!
> ​ *




Sans moi t'aurais pas vu ! 





:love:

[/Edith]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

c'est à leur tour aujourd'hui:

lasotras, okwan, leniol, korback31, petaure, andrealina, skarn2002, Galphanet, michelle1957, Pierre 100 (59), zdives (57), gazele 06 (52), kuri2005 (52), cbchris05 (48), jimmorrison (46), frederic paris (46), Puramateur (42), corine78 (42), chopper63 (41), leduds (40), rossss (36), Le P'tit Lu (36), MACTUX (35), pkun (34), gorgal (33), powermac (32), Jean-Philippe (32), danny (32), shivan (32), ansevata (32), souk (31), Patpat (29), brandnewcoat (28), natas (28), Kameha (28), ju boss (27), flyincarpette (27), unarcher (26), Elaios (26), Kzimir (25), neiluj (24), delek (21), Stiv (21), Panther (18), my0473 (16), Gubbril (14)

bon annif'


----------



## Spyro (5 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Sans moi t'aurais pas vu !


C'est faux.  
J'ai posté vite pour aller éditer mon message dans Firefox pour pouvoir faire la variation de taille de la police, parce que j'avais la flemme de la faire à la main, et c'est là que je m'en suis aperçu, mais j'ai été distrait par une conversation sur IRC ce qui t'a laissé le temps de répondre   

Et euh bon anniversaire à tous les gens que je connais pas qui sont nés aujourd'hui (mais l'aujourd'hui d'une autre année).
Bon anniversaire en particulier au powermac  :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## Taho! (5 Octobre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est à leur tour aujourd'hui:
> 
> lasotras, okwan, leniol, korback31, petaure, andrealina, skarn2002, Galphanet, michelle1957, Pierre 100 (59), zdives (57), gazele 06 (52), kuri2005 (52), cbchris05 (48), jimmorrison (46), frederic paris (46), Puramateur (42), corine78 (42), chopper63 (41), leduds (40), rossss (36), Le P'tit Lu (36), MACTUX (35), pkun (34), gorgal (33), powermac (32), Jean-Philippe (32), danny (32), shivan (32), ansevata (32), souk (31), Patpat (29), brandnewcoat (28), natas (28), Kameha (28), ju boss (27), flyincarpette (27), unarcher (26), Elaios (26), Kzimir (25), neiluj (24), delek (21), Stiv (21), Panther (18), my0473 (16), Gubbril (14)
> 
> bon annif'


T'en profite juste parce que pour une fois je suis allé me coucher tôt ! et que je viens de me lever !

Merci Lemmy  :love:

Bon anniversaire à tous ! :love: :love:


----------



## gKatarn (5 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> T'en profite juste parce que pour une fois je suis allé me coucher tôt ! et que je viens de me lever !



  :love:


----------



## Taho! (5 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> :love:


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à gKatarn.


----------



## guytantakul (5 Octobre 2005)

Pas grave, je m'en suis chargé !  

(n'oubli pa de me le rendrent   )


----------



## dool (5 Octobre 2005)

Guytan, le pourfendeur !
Sauve les points des pauvres pour les reprendre pour lui après !
Sauveur de sa veuve et de sa boule orpheline...


----------



## guytantakul (5 Octobre 2005)

Orpheline ? 
Attends je me tâte... Non, elles sont toujours jumelles


----------



## Taho! (5 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave, je m'en suis chargé !
> 
> (n'oubli pa de me le rendrent   )


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à guytantakul. 

(je te rappelle que les demandes de coups de boule sont motifs de ban )

Je n'ai pas corrigé les fautes, 'tite flemme  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> T'en profite juste parce que pour une fois je suis allé me coucher tôt ! et que je viens de me lever !





			
				 le même a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas corrigé les fautes, 'tite flemme  :love:



arrfff©


----------



## Taho! (5 Octobre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> arrfff©


Faut ce qu'il faut !  :love:


----------



## anntraxh (5 Octobre 2005)

On le ferme, ce fil à floudre zé à coudboule, oui ou merde ? 
on en a fermé d'autres pour moins que ça !

:sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Octobre 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> On le ferme, ce fil à floudre zé à coudboule, oui ou merde ?
> on en a fermé d'autres pour moins que ça !
> 
> :sleep:




*Attendons*
tout de même jusqu'à demain


----------



## anntraxh (5 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Attendons*
> tout de même jusqu'à demain



ben non, justement !


----------



## Tigg Maigg (5 Octobre 2005)

T'énerve pas Tatanne, si il ferme un autre ouvrira presqu'aussitôt.  Mais je comprend que tu sois agacée d'avoir été l'initiatrice de ce foutoir...  
Bon, elle en est où cette pizza ?


----------



## Spyro (5 Octobre 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> On le ferme, ce fil à floudre zé à coudboule, oui ou merde ?
> on en a fermé d'autres pour moins que ça !


Héhé bien essayé, mais t'y couperas pas toi


----------



## anntraxh (5 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Héhé bien essayé, mais t'y couperas pas toi



y couper à quoi ? je m'en tape, y'a fiesta "en vrai" le jour de mon annouf, c'est bien plus rigolo !


----------



## Nobody (5 Octobre 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> y couper à quoi ? je m'en tape, y'a fiesta "en vrai" le jour de mon annouf, c'est bien plus rigolo !


 
  

Ah shit : 





			
				le Service Public Fédéral des Finances a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à anntraxh.






​


----------



## Taho! (5 Octobre 2005)

moi j'aimais bien mes listings et afin de soulager ce fil, j'en ai ouvert un nouveau : C'est aujourd'hui !


----------



## guytantakul (5 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à guytantakul.
> 
> (je te rappelle que les demandes de coups de boule sont motifs de ban )
> 
> Je n'ai pas corrigé les fautes, 'tite flemme  :love:



Fallait sutout pas les corriger, sinon, ce n'était plus rigolo 
Tout ça n'était qu'une boutade envers quelqu'un qui se reconnaitra


----------



## macmarco (5 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Fallait sutout pas les corriger, sinon, ce n'était plus rigolo
> Tout ça n'était qu'une boutade envers quelqu'un qui se reconnaitra




D'abord c'est "n'oublie pas de me les rendre*s*" !


----------



## anntraxh (5 Octobre 2005)

bon &#8230; page 250 
On ferme ??? 

s'il vous plait messieurs les modos ?!?
On ferme ?    please  !


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> bon ? page 250
> On ferme ???
> 
> s'il vous plait messieurs les modos ?!?
> On ferme ?    please  !



dis, Anne, pure curiosité, il t'a fait quoi lepurfils...?


----------



## anntraxh (5 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> dis, Anne, pure curiosité, il t'a fait quoi lepurfils...?



rien, juste rien, ni toi, ni lui, simplement, les threads à flood et à coudboul, je trouve ça con et  fatigant,  à la longue.
maintenant, si ça vous amuse .... que ce thread (ou d'autres) reste ouvert ... 

On fait quoi là, maintenant ?


----------



## Tigg Maigg (5 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> dis, Anne, pure curiosité, il t'a fait quoi lepurfils...?


Je ne veux pas répondre à la place d'Anne. Je ne pense pas qu'il lui ai fait quoi que ce soit. Ni à moi d'ailleurs. (c'est poildec à l'appareil, je précise)
La question qu'il faut se poser c'est : "qu'est-ce qu'il A fait ?" Ben rien. Rien d'intéressant, rien de drôle. Tu veux être son avocat ? 

edit : oui ben c'était juste pour dire alors


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

Tigg Maigg a dit:
			
		

> c'est poildec à l'appareil, je précise



oui, on s'en doutait.......




			
				Tigg Maigg a dit:
			
		

> La question qu'il faut se poser c'est : "qu'est-ce qu'il A fait ?" Ben rien. Rien d'intéressant, rien de drôle.



ça, a toi d'en juger...
il semblerai que tout le monde ne pense pas comme toi...
et je ne me prononcerai pas car, notre amitie depasse le cadre de macg (en tout cas, me concernant), donc, je ne suis pas objectif...



			
				Tigg Maigg a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux être son avocat ?



je pense qu'il est grand et peux se debrouiller tout seul...

je posais la question, au vu de l'engagement de Anne a fermer ce fil (c'est elle qui l'a ouvert, donc je ne critique pas son choix...)
surtout aujourd'hui....surtout aujourd'hui...

en tout cas, a part ceci, content de te revoir parmi nous...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Octobre 2005)

...



*N'annif mon PurDan...! 

N'annif Patoch...*​


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire!... 






















​


----------



## Stargazer (6 Octobre 2005)

Tiens aujourd'hui on a une belle paire ...  

Bon annif' patoch et le purfils !


----------



## Taho! (6 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tiens aujourd'hui on a une belle paire ...
> 
> Bon annif' patoch et le purfils !


ils se sont donnés le mot c'est pas possible !

Bon anniversaire à tous les deux :love: :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire!... 



























​


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (6 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire messieurs *PATOCHMAN* et sa grandeur *lepurfilsdelasagesse*!


----------



## WebOliver (6 Octobre 2005)

*Joyeux anniversaire Patochedelasagesse... 
*​


----------



## Tigg Maigg (6 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il semblerai que tout le monde ne pense pas comme toi...


ça a un côté rassurant. 



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> et je ne me prononcerai pas car, notre amitie depasse le cadre de macg (en tout cas, me concernant), donc, je ne suis pas objectif...


Mais je suis sûr que c'est un garçon très sympathique. Comme tu dois l'être aussi d'ailleurs. Je ne met certainement pas ça en question. 
J'ai été un beau floodeur quand je suis arrivé ici et je ne peux pas vous en vouloir de l'être aussi. Mais je passe de temps en temps (au moins tous les jours) pour lire ce qu'il se passe ici. Et il a l'air de se passer plein de choses si je me réfère au nombres de réponses supplémentaires à chaque fois que je viens. Mais non.

Je dis pas qu'il faut être toujours bon. J'ai été mauvais des tas de fois (et même plus ). Mais de temps en temps. Non ?


----------



## Jose Culot (6 Octobre 2005)

Patocham bon an.........Lepurfils de......niversaire


----------



## macmarco (6 Octobre 2005)

*Ouatezefeuque ?????!!!!!!!

L'anniv' de Patoch' ?


Joyeux anniversaire,


Monsieur PATOCHMAN !
*

  





:love:​


----------



## macmarco (6 Octobre 2005)

*Un pur anniversaire

Monsieur le fils de La Sagesse !*



  



( :hein:  Je croyais pas que c'était son fils, à La Sagesse, 'l'a pô l'air plus jeune qu'elle !!!   )​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Octobre 2005)

*MERCI!!!* ​
 :love:


----------



## IceandFire (6 Octobre 2005)

:love:   
HAPPY BIRTHDAY LES GAZIERS !!!!
cherchez le garçon ....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

bon annif' aux deux zouaves


----------



## El_ChiCo (6 Octobre 2005)

bon anniversaire les gars. Ca va ?


----------



## y&b (6 Octobre 2005)

CHAUCRIN, g.turpin1, Aguil, gerturo,
PATOCHMAN,
 EricV, sam&mac,
-lepurfilsdelasagesse-,
 macuser_content, xwilly, nea, Matt74, alexlefort, atchi, idjo




 Bon anniv les Macacro ​


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Octobre 2005)

Tigg Maigg a dit:
			
		

> ça a un côté rassurant.
> 
> 
> Mais je suis sûr que c'est un garçon très sympathique. Comme tu dois l'être aussi d'ailleurs. Je ne met certainement pas ça en question.
> ...



oui, j'ai bien compris, j'ai bien compris....ta reaction, me fait penser a ça d'ailleurs... 
enfin, quelque part, peut etre, je sais pas....a voir....
apres, tout dépends de ce que chacun attend....
ça me fait aussi penser a un podcasteur, cette remarque....tiens, c'est vrai....
bref, certain pense qu'il s'agit d'un ou deux users, d'autre de macg en general et a cause de l'ensemble des users....
seul SM semble nager tranquillement et avec autant d'aisance depuis toujours...
moi, j'aime le macg,d'aujourd'hui comme celui d'hier (et je dis pas avant hier)....
mais bon...

pour finir, concernant lepurfils, je ne peux etre d'accord avec toi...
mais comme tu dis, comme nous tous, il ne peux etre bon a chaque fois...
je vais me coucher, il est tard, et je ne comprends pas trop ta reaction dans ce cas precis...
enfin, si, mais je la trouve un peu exageré...on dirait vraiment ce fameux podcasteur...
d'ailleurs, si macg a changé, et en mal, s'attaquer a ce personnage virtuel, ne me semble pas permettre de changer quoi que ce soit ... et si tu ne le supportes pas, juste lui et d'autres, essaie la fonction ignoré tant plebiscité par notre SM...
enfin, je ne sais que te repondre du coup, et je ne sais meme pas quelle importance donner a cette remarque...mais te "connaissant" un peu, j'aime bien voir ton point de vue, habituellement...mais là...
bah! pas grave...

puis, laissez le feter son anniversaire, on en reparlera demain...  
car quoi qu'il en soit, on sera là, demain, aussi...
pis, m'est avis que de tout facon, il s'en fout... 

bonne journée poildep et ...

*N'annif mon Dan......:love:*


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2005)

bon anni pat, et pour l'autre là, ben j'aimreais pas ê^tre un cochon aujourd'hui


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Octobre 2005)

*Aux nocturnes*
et aux matinaux




                           
 :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

*Bon Annif' Patoch :love:*


... et aussi :hein: à l'aut' là :mouais: celui qui clignote ... vala ça me revient ... *le pirefils* *!* 

* 


Bonne journée spéciale à vous deux ! 

_
* de la part de koukougne_


----------



## macelene (6 Octobre 2005)

*Bon Anniv' Purefils et Bon Anniv' Patoch 
:love: 
*​


----------



## Ti'punch (6 Octobre 2005)

Bonanif à tous ceux du jour

et en particulier -aupurfilsdelasagesse-

 ​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Octobre 2005)

*La désillusion est cruelle,*
la douleur est amère

Patoche figure devant moi dans la liste des anniversaires du jour mais bon, je surmonterai ma peine en ce jour de choucroute garnie.
Bon anniv' à toi mon pote !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

* :love:  :love:  :love:   tres bon annif le Sage!!   :love:  :love:  :love: ​*










.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Octobre 2005)

*Robertav veut m'offrir*
un gode !?!


 :affraid:
 :affraid:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Octobre 2005)

c'est donc apparemment je jour du cochon ET du sanglier... 

Haaaa le belle paire que voilà....  :love: 

allez, je vous embrasse tous les 2 ; Joyeux anniversaire les filles...   :tchin:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

*   :love:  :love:  :love:   bon annif patoch   :love:  :love:  :love:   ​*











.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Robertav veut m'offrir*
> un gode !?!
> 
> 
> ...




va savoir       



nan , gode du verbe godere en italien c'est  apprecier


----------



## MacEntouziast (6 Octobre 2005)

* Patoch', joyeux anniversaire , et voici quelques cadeaux :  *


----------



## gKatarn (6 Octobre 2005)

Bonaniv' à deux membres émérites du ©ercle   

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à -lepurfilsdelasagesse-. et à Patochman_

Merde, çà va fausser le sondage    :love: 


Quand à [Vezøul]Numerø41, ben faut pas y faire plus attention que çà, même s'il a son anniversaire un jour sur deux  :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *La désillusion est cruelle,*
> la douleur est amère
> 
> Patoche figure devant moi dans la liste des anniversaires du jour mais bon, je surmonterai ma peine en ce jour de choucroute garnie.
> Bon anniv' à toi mon pote !


 
Normal. Je suis plus vieux, mais tout de même moins sage ...
Gros et gras annif', mon Dan  :rose:  

Et un grand merci à tous les autres!!!! :love:


----------



## guytantakul (6 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire les deux ! 
Comptez-pas sur moi pour vous bouler pour ça. 
La survie, tout le monde s'y attache, une année de plus ne signifie pas grand-chose


----------



## gregtoto (6 Octobre 2005)

Bon Anniversaire a toutes et tous


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire les deux !
> Comptez-pas sur moi pour vous bouler pour ça.
> La survie, tout le monde s'y attache, une année de plus ne signifie pas grand-chose


 
MEMENTO MORI ; me dis-je tous les matins...


----------



## MacEntouziast (6 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> MEMENTO MORI ; me dis-je tous les matins...


C'est le nom de ton village natal


----------



## guytantakul (6 Octobre 2005)

C'est plutôt le nom du cimetière.


----------



## Malow (6 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire à tous les deux !!!!​




​


----------



## jahrom (6 Octobre 2005)

Un* joyeux anniv *au purefils' (en espérant bientôt te recontrer) 

Et un *joyeux anniv *au patoch' (la corse, la plus proche des iles lointaines... :love: ) 

A la votre, et molo sur le destroy 

(on trinquera à votre santé ce soir...)


----------



## Taho! (6 Octobre 2005)

Marrant, quand l'un des deux poste, l'autre n'est jamais loins


----------



## gKatarn (6 Octobre 2005)

A se demander s'il n'y a pas qu'une seule personne derrière ces 2 pseudos...


----------



## jahrom (6 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Marrant, quand l'un des deux poste, l'autre n'est jamais loins



Ce qui est très étonnant c'est que pour le coup c'est pas fait exprès...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> A se demander s'il n'y a pas qu'une seule personne derrière ces 2 pseudos...



L'un dans l'autre, ça se tient...


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> A se demander s'il n'y a pas qu'une seule personne derrière ces 2 pseudos...



 Rarement bien loin l'un de l'autre, mais je te jure qu'ils sont bien deux!... :love: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Octobre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Rarement bien loin l'un de l'autre, mais je te jure qu'ils sont bien deux!... :love: :love:



qui, Patrick et Dan...?...    :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> qui, Patrick et Dan...?...    :love:



 Non Dupont et Dupond...  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Octobre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Non Du*on et Du*on...



'tain, j'avais mal lu....


----------



## jahrom (6 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> L'un dans l'autre, ça se tient...



Fais gaffe à tes arrières WebO, ce qui m'a plu en Malow c'est sa date de naissance...

Y a pas que rezba qui croit aux chiffres...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe à tes arrières WebO, ce qui m'a plu en Malow c'est sa date de naissance...



Moi, y a pas que ça qui m'a plu chez Malow...


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, j'avais mal lu....



 Non, ceux-là, ils sont bien plus que deux, hélas!...


----------



## jahrom (6 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Moi, y a pas que ça qui m'a plu chez Malow...



Oui je sais, son mec t'a plu aussi...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Oui je sais, son mec t'a plu aussi...



Ben, on l'a dit: l'un dans l'autre. C'est un tout.


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Octobre 2005)

*:love: Bon anniversaire, chouchou !  :love:
**






** J'adore le chou !


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire Patoch ! 







Et un peut de...








:love:


----------



## Sloughi (6 Octobre 2005)

Bon Anniversaire à toutes et à tous :love:


----------



## Jose Culot (7 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire JO......mais au fait  c'est 64 ou 66.
Idem pour anntraxh.
Un aniv le vendredi ça risque de durer jusqu'au dimanche soir.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

bon annif' anne


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire! 
































​


----------



## Nobody (7 Octobre 2005)

Fichtre! Je suis pas passé sur ce thread hier et voilà ce que je loupe!!


Bon, pour me faire pardonner, je vous offre à tous les trois une pochette de vynil ma foi fort intéressante puisqu'on peut y lire "This album jacket is great for cleaning herb" 
(le disque est très bon aussi!)






BON ANNIVERSAIRE à PATOCH', -LEPURFILSDELASAGESSE- et JO_6466

Plein de bonnes choses et tout et tout!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

*    tres bon anniversaire Anne    ​*












.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

*    tres bon annif Jo      *















.


----------



## gKatarn (7 Octobre 2005)

/mode Taho! on :

Bonanif' à tous jo_6466, kakalake, ldouard (57), Spoutnick63 (48), anntraxh (47), ppscouby (34), albhatar (33), ayalakin (30), lestat97 (29), julien.devalloir (26), [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25), lomax (25) 

---
C'est beau d'avoir 25 ans tous les 3 jours, [Vezøul]Numerø41


----------



## WebOliver (7 Octobre 2005)

_L'est pas fermé ce sujet? 

_n'anniv Anne.


----------



## gKatarn (7 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _L'est pas fermé ce sujet? _


_

P'têt que c'est pour laisser ce privilège à un *violet*  _


----------



## Nobody (7 Octobre 2005)

Anne voulait qu'on ferme son thread! 
Quand un artiste désire se débarasser d'une de ses oeuvres, il s'agit souvent d'un changement radical de style à venir.

La preuve.





Que nous prépares-tu, Anne??? 

En attendant, dans nos verres, que la
BONNE ANNE Y VERSE AIR 
de rien un p'tit péket de derrière les fagots!
Santé!

:rateau:


----------



## Taho! (7 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> /mode Taho! on :
> 
> Bonanif' à tous jo_6466, kakalake, ldouard (57), Spoutnick63 (48), anntraxh (47), ppscouby (34), albhatar (33), ayalakin (30), lestat97 (29), julien.devalloir (26), [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25), lomax (25)
> 
> ...


Pensant que ce sujet fermait, j'en avais lancé un autre, mais bon...


----------



## Ti'punch (7 Octobre 2005)

Bonne anniversaire à tous ceux du jour...
et à Anntraxh particulièrement!

​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Octobre 2005)

*Ah ça pas d'autre choix*
que de venir souhaiter un trèèèèèès bon anniversaire  à Anntraxh


 
 













En cadeau pour ce jour béni des dieux et inoubliable entre tous voici une petite enveloppe. J'ai cru bon d'y glisser un peu de poudre blanche qui déclenche la panique.


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Octobre 2005)

*N'annif Anne...*


----------



## guytantakul (7 Octobre 2005)

Joyeuse incrémentation de l'âge, Anne


----------



## La SAGEsse (7 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire Anntraxh !


----------



## macmarco (7 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Anne !


----------



## macmarco (7 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux anniversaire Jo !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Octobre 2005)

Bon anni anne


----------



## guytantakul (7 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon anni anne



Y'a bon banania !


----------



## Nobody (7 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon anni anne


 
RO-DA-NI-AAAAA!!


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Octobre 2005)

Mais c'est vrai que c'est l'anniversaire de Anne !


----------



## Malow (7 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est vrai que c'est l'anniversaire de Anne !




Mais c'est vrai que c'est l'anniversaire de Anne !


----------



## MacEntouziast (7 Octobre 2005)

Soeur Anne, ne vois-tu point au loin que c'est ton anniversaire !!!


----------



## toys (7 Octobre 2005)

joyeuse paque a tous


et bonne anne Iversaire.


----------



## bebert (7 Octobre 2005)

Bon annanniversaire !!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Taho! (8 Octobre 2005)

Bon, je laisse tomber mon fil 

Bon anniversaire aux natifs du 8 Octobre ! :love:

*Boochon, meldon, ollivier, vibu73, big-nambas, Plim (44 ans), Netsample (36 ans), cameleone (36 ans), theadmin (35 ans), CanardBleu (33 ans), mightymini (29 ans), christine972 (24 ans), Superparati (18 ans), Macintosheux (17 ans)*


----------



## Taho! (8 Octobre 2005)

Très joyeux anniversaire Macintosheux :love:


----------



## anntraxh (8 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je laisse tomber mon fil
> 
> Bon anniversaire aux natifs du 8 Octobre ! :love:
> 
> *Boochon, meldon, ollivier, vibu73, big-nambas, Plim (44 ans), Netsample (36 ans), cameleone (36 ans), theadmin (35 ans), CanardBleu (33 ans), mightymini (29 ans), christine972 (24 ans), Superparati (18 ans), Macintosheux (17 ans)*



Chaude idée !


----------



## y&b (8 Octobre 2005)

:love: Bon anniv les Macaddict :love:




:love: et bonne journée :love:
​


----------



## Jose Culot (8 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire Cameleone.........c'est la moindre des choses.


----------



## Taho! (8 Octobre 2005)

Pour l'âge du Christ (à défaut du capitaine), j'avais laissé le message suivant :love:

Encore un joyeux lepirefils :love:


----------



## elite7words (8 Octobre 2005)

Bon anniversaire aux natifs du 8!!!
Mais sur tout bon anniversaire aux balances, le meilleur signe


----------



## Taho! (8 Octobre 2005)

gKat est pas l&#224; ce soir ? je suis d&#233;&#231;u !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2005)

*tres bon annif Netsample 






*







.


----------



## NightWalker (8 Octobre 2005)

:love: :love: :love:
​


----------



## gKatarn (8 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> gKat est pas là ce soir ? je suis déçu !  :love:



T'es mignon, mais à   4h du mat', je ronfle :love:


----------



## tantoillane (8 Octobre 2005)

C'est l'anniversaire de mon G5 aijourd'hui, un an d'intense utilisation &#231;a se f&#234;te     

&#231;a compte pour les CDB


----------



## toys (9 Octobre 2005)

ho sa fait un ans que je suis inscrit sur mac G chouette alors.


(j'ai pas eu mon point de force disco en plus s'est normal?)


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2005)

Oui, il y a une minoration pour l'orthographe (un point par faute  )


----------



## gKatarn (9 Octobre 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'anniversaire de mon G5 aijourd'hui, un an d'intense utilisation ça se fête
> 
> ça compte pour les CDB



Pour les rouges oui


----------



## Taho! (9 Octobre 2005)

Sans Internet de samedi apr&#232;s-midi &#224; ce soir, je n'ai pas pu poster pour f&#234;ter ceux que c'est leur anniversaire aujourd'hui ! :love:

*r_maxime, ldebriat (38 ans), christo.rousset (31 ans), demian (31 ans), WickedBoss (31 ans), tchoubakka (27 ans), trazze (26 ans), tux (24 ans), szlobodan (24 ans), chab (24 ans), theozdevil (22 ans), Lewis (22 ans), mcjeanbad1 (20 ans)*


----------



## Taho! (9 Octobre 2005)

En parlant d'anniversaire, le 9 Octobre, c'est aussi l'anniversaire de mon inscription &#224; MacG ! :love:

*4 ans d&#233;j&#224; !* :love:


----------



## gKatarn (9 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> En parlant d'anniversaire, le 9 Octobre, c'est aussi l'anniversaire de mon inscription à MacG ! :love:
> 
> *4 ans déjà !* :love:



Raccolage


----------



## gKatarn (9 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Sans Internet de samedi après-midi à ce soir, je n'ai pas pu poster pour fêter ceux que c'est leur anniversaire aujourd'hui ! :love:



Dis plutôt que tu n'as pas débourré du WE


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2005)

Nan, pas raccolage ! Il entre en maternelle - soyons gentils


----------



## Taho! (9 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Dis plutôt que tu n'as pas débourré du WE


C'est pas vrai, j'étais clair de samedi matin à samedi 16h


----------



## gKatarn (9 Octobre 2005)

Ah, autant pour moi dsl :rose:


----------



## Macounette (9 Octobre 2005)

Je comprends pas : y'a deux threads pour les anniversaires maintenant ? 

En tout cas un tr&#232;s joyeux annif' &#224; Mackie et &#224; tous les autres :love: qui ont f&#234;t&#233; leur anniversaire depuis ma derni&#232;re visite...


----------



## Taho! (10 Octobre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends pas : y'a deux threads pour les anniversaires maintenant ?


non, l'autre va mourir


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> En parlant d'anniversaire, le 9 Octobre, c'est aussi l'anniversaire de mon inscription à MacG ! :love:
> 
> *4 ans déjà !* :love:



"boulage"....tu merites bien ça mon grand...


----------



## Taho! (10 Octobre 2005)

10 Octobre et 4 fois 27 ans :love: bon anniversaire

*sams, Macmaniac_Hai, vandat, lebotserge, Kapitalist (88 ans), GOMEZ (53 ans), Chevreuil (41 ans), WROG (40 ans), gbsf (38 ans), Bee (35 ans), rodger (32 ans), davidslobo (29 ans), chris_33 (29 ans), kakalidor (27 ans), yuka (27 ans), Kmax (27 ans), lulu65 (27 ans), berty31 (25 ans), TiFab (25 ans), ol69 (24 ans), onsfoudkilao (23 ans), RSD (22 ans), fullface (19 ans)*


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> 10 Octobre et 4 fois 27 ans :love: bon anniversaire
> 
> *sams, Macmaniac_Hai, vandat, lebotserge, Kapitalist (88 ans), GOMEZ (53 ans), Chevreuil (41 ans), WROG (40 ans), gbsf (38 ans), Bee (35 ans), rodger (32 ans), davidslobo (29 ans), chris_33 (29 ans), kakalidor (27 ans), yuka (27 ans), Kmax (27 ans), lulu65 (27 ans), berty31 (25 ans), TiFab (25 ans), ol69 (24 ans), onsfoudkilao (23 ans), RSD (22 ans), fullface (19 ans)*


'connais personne en particulier dans tout ce monde moi  Alors, bon anniversaire &#224; vous tous!


----------



## guytantakul (10 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> non, l'autre va mourir



Va mourir toi-m&#234;me, l'autre ! (comment qu'y cause, lui  )


----------



## Taho! (10 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Va mourir toi-même, l'autre ! (comment qu'y cause, lui  )


La vilaine tentation... 
tu préfères quoi ? rouge ou ban ? 
PS : je préfère préciser pour les Guytan qui traînent que je parlais de laisser mourir l'autre fil anniversaire. Ça me semblait importer de préciser...


----------



## gKatarn (10 Octobre 2005)

Soit tu le laisses mourir, ou bien tu nous laisses le pourrir


----------



## Taho! (10 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Soit tu le laisses mourir, ou bien tu nous laisses le pourrir


Tu veux vraiment que je réponde ?


----------



## Amok (10 Octobre 2005)

Des centaines de pages, cela fait beaucoup pour un sujet. Celui-ci rejoint les archives, et la suite se passe ici.


----------

